# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  मंत्र जो आपकी जिंदगी बदल सकते है

## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों मानव के जीवन मैं मंत्रो का विसेस महत्व है.पुराने ज़माने मैं ऋषि _मुनि विद्वान ,योधा सभी मंत्रो का प्रयोग करते थे.प्राचीन इंडिया मैं मंत्रो की सक्ती से लोग हवा मैं उढ़ सकते थे .सस्त्रो को रोक सकते थे बारिश करा सकते थे .मैं भारतीय गर्न्थो के बेमिसाल मंत्रो को आपके सामने पेश कर रहा हूँ. जिसका जाप करके आप जीवन मैं आई निरासा को खुसी मई बदल सकते है.केवल विश्वास करने की जरूरत है .जरूर अज्माके देखे.आपकी कोई समस्या हो तो वो भी बताये मैं उसके लिए भी आपको मंत्र दूंगा.ये याद रखे आज भी दुनिया मंत्रो पे ही चल रही है अब इसका आधुनिक नाम पास्वोर्ड हो गया है.

----------


## Lovely.indian

अरे भाई मन्त्र भी तो बताओ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरा फर्स्ट मंत्र सुन्दर काया आलस्य को भागने और चेहरे पे अद्भूत चमक लेन के लिए है 
सूरज उगने से पहले नहा के लाल कपरे नही हो तो पास मैं  लाल रुमाल ले ले.
ताम्बे के पात्र मैं साफ़ पानी भर ले 
फिर सूर्य को वो जल अर्पित करे ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे 
ओम हरान ह्रीं हरों श सुराय नमह   सात बार इस मंत्र को बोले 
७-८ दिन मैं रिजल्ट आपके सामने होगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुन्दर पत्नी पाने या जिन बॉय की सादी नही हो रही है उनके लिए 
माँ दुर्गा की फोटो के आगे बेथ जाये उनका ध्यान करे और इस मंत्र का १०८ बार जाप करे 
पत्नीम मनोरमा देहि मनोवीतरानुसारिनि   .तारिनिम दुर्ग संसार सागरस्य कुलोध्भवाम
इस मंत्र का जाप करे और कमाल देखे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुझे ना तो आप लोगो से थेंक्स चाहिए ना ही रेपुटेशन. मैं तो इतना चाहता हूँ की आप इस मंत्रो से अपने जीवन को सफल बनाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पेस है मेरा अगला मंत्र ये मन्त्र दोस्तों कभी बेकार नही जायेगा .
ये मंत्र उन लोगो के लिए है जिनके काम होते होते रह जाते है यात्रा सफल नही होती 
ये मंत्र माँ दुर्गा का है घर से निकलते समय इस मंत्र का जाप करे आपके सारे काम बन जायेगे 
ओम दुम्म दुरगाय नमह 
विश्वास कीजिये मेरा बहुत ही आसान मंत्र है आज ही अपनाके देखे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों आज सनिवार है अचानक ही मुझे ध्यान आया. इंडिया मैं  भुत से लोग मुह की दुरगंध से परेसान रहते है .दोस्तों विश्वास करे आज रात १२-१ के बिच अगर आप इस उपाय को करते है तो सदा के लिए  मुह की दुरगंध से छुटकारा पा जायेगे.मगर विश्वास के साथ कीजियेगा मैंने खुद इसको किया है .मगर पेस्ट करना मत भूलिएगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सनिवार के दिन एक नयी साबुन नहाने वाली और एक चाकू खरीद ले.फिर सनिवार की रात १२-१ के भीतर साबुन को रेपर हटा के दाये हाथ मैं  ले और बाये हाथ मैं  चाकू लेके इस  मंत्र का जाप करते हुए बीच  मैं से  काट के दो तुकरे कर दे.मन्त्र ओम सम सनीच्राय नमह.
साबुन के दोनों टुकरो को पानी से भरी बाल्टी मैं दाल दे .सुबह तक साबुन गल  जायेगी फिर सुबह इस पानी को किसी नाले तालाब मैं फेंक दे. आपको मुह की दुर्गन्ध से आज़ादी मिल जायेगी .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों इन्टरनेट पे सुर्फ्फिंग काफी देर करने पे या एक ही मोसन मैं बहुत देर बैठने पे सरीर के हाथ पैर सुन्न हो जाते है .अगर आपको ये समस्या है तो मैं ये समस्या आपकी २ मिनट मैं ठीक कर दूँगा मैं बिलकुल सच बोल रहा हूँ. किर्पया मुझे थेंक्स और रेपुटेशन ना भेजे कोई समस्या हो या अगर कोई फायदा ना हो तो मुझे रेप्ली करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों मुझे पता है अभी इस वक्त जो लोग इन्टरनेट पे बेठे है उनमे से करीब ४० % लोगो को अभी ये समस्या हो रही होगी तो वो अभी हाथो हाथ इसे अजमा के देख ले.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सरीर के हाथ पैर अगर सुन्न हो जाते है तो जो हिस्सा सुन्न है उसपे ENGLISH WORD 
27 लिखे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए ओम संकराय नमह 
२ मिनुत मैं ही आप ठीक हो जायेगे अभी अजमा के देख ले.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इन्द्र सिंह जी आपने मेरा सूत्र भ्रमण किया थेंक्स.पर मैं पहले ही कह चूका हूँ ना तो मुझे थेंक्स चाहिए ना ही रेपुटेशन. बस मैंने जो शोध किया है उसे पेस कर रहा हूँ.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अब आप लोग के सामने रख रहा हूँ एक अचूक मंत्र जिसके परभाव से आप ऋण मुक्त हो जायेगे . जरूर अजमा के देखिएगा अगर आप कर्ज से परेसान है तो.
इस मंत्र का जाप ७ सोमवार भगवान संकर के मंदिर मैं बैठकर साम को करना है.
ओम ऋणमुकतेसराय नमह सिवाय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर आप रोड पे जा रहे हो और आपको आवारा कुत्ते तंग कर रहे हो तो इस मंत्र का उच्चारण कर कुत्ते की तरफ थूक फेके आवारा कुत्ते आपका कुछ भी नही कर पायेगे
ओम भेर्वाय नमह

----------


## umeshh

is mantra ko sunn hisse pe lekhe ya kaagaj pe................

ye too pure bataaoooooo

----------


## Ranveer

> मुझे ना तो आप लोगो से थेंक्स चाहिए ना ही रेपुटेशन. मैं तो इतना चाहता हूँ की आप इस मंत्रो से अपने जीवन को सफल बनाये


*काहे भाई ..अइसन काहे
हम तो आपको दे रहें हैं .....रेपुटेशन
अब इतना खुश कर दिए हो तो ले भी लो
*

----------


## umeshh

aap too ye bataoo ke ladki ko vash me kaise kiya jaa taa hai,.
or saadi sudaa bhabhi ko kaise ?

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

चाँद जी सबसे पहले आपके पहले सूत्र निर्माण के लिए आपको बधाई :) विषय भी आपने एक दम अनोखा चुना है.. वैसे मैंने अभी कोई ट्राई तो नहीं किया पर एक ना एक बार जरुर करुँगी..(वैसे ये संस्कृत के मंत्र सुनती हूँ सही सही उच्चारण न करने से फल नहीं देते?)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी सबसे पहले आपके पहले सूत्र निर्माण के लिए आपको बधाई :) विषय भी आपने एक दम अनोखा चुना है.. वैसे मैंने अभी कोई ट्राई तो नहीं किया पर एक ना एक बार जरुर करुँगी..(वैसे ये संस्कृत के मंत्र सुनती हूँ सही सही उच्चारण न करने से फल नहीं देते?)


सूत्र पे आने के लिए थेंक्स,मिस स्मार्टी पंट्स जी,आप जरूर एक बार इस मंत्रो का उपयोग करे पुरे विश्वास के साथ.आपको रिजल्ट से विश्वास ही नही होगा सारे मंत्र आजमाए हुए है.और रही संस्कृत की बात संस्कृत तो देव भासा है सिर्फ विश्वास से ही मंत्रो का  फायदा पहुंचता है.भगवान का स्मरण कर मंत्रो का जाप करे. संस्कृत देव भासा होने के कारन  देवता उसकी व्याकरण सम्बंदित गलती को माफ कर देते है पर उच्चारण गोड को ध्यान मैं  लाके पुरे मन से करे .अगर आप राम  राम जप्ती है तो ३ ४ उच्चारण के बाद मरा मरा सुनने मैं लगता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगला मंत्र सच्चे प्यार करने वालो के लिए है .जो किसी से सच्चा प्यार करते है .उन्हें अपने जीवन साथी बनाना चाहते है ये उनके लिए है .सोमवार को माँ पार्वती को हरी चुरी ,सिन्दूर अर्पित करे.जिसे जीवन साथी बनाना है उसके लिए माँ पार्वती से मन ही मन आग्रह करे और १०८ बार इस मन्त्र का जाप करे 
ओम पाम पिम पुम पार्वती पुरना नमह    ऐसा ७ सोमबार करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> aap too ye bataoo ke ladki ko vash me kaise kiya jaa taa hai,.
> or saadi sudaa bhabhi ko kaise ?


माफ करना मित्र इंग्लिश मुझे आती नही है .हिंदी मैं सवाल रहेगा तो जवाब जरूर मिलेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर आप नया  मकान या फ्लैट बनवा रहे है और उसको बनवाने मैं काफी परेशानी आ रही है तो आप ये उपाय करे आपकी परेशानी खतम हो जायेगी.
मंगलवार के दिन सुबह मैं लाल वस्त्र धारण कर ले जहा पे मकान बन रहा है वह जा के हनुमान जी की फोटो की पूजा करे बूंदी लददु का भोग लगाके ७ बार सुन्दरकाण्ड का पाठ करे .फिर देखे मकान बनने मैं कैसे गति आती है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *काहे भाई ..अइसन काहे
> हम तो आपको दे रहें हैं .....रेपुटेशन
> अब इतना खुश कर दिए हो तो ले भी लो
> *


अरे भाई ये क्या कर दिया मत दो मुझे रेपुटेशन केवल मेरे सूत्र मैं लिखे मंत्रो को अपनाओ .ये मेरे मंत्र नही है ये मंत्र तो प्राचीन काल से इंडिया मैं लोगो का भला कर रहे है.

----------


## Ranveer

> अरे भाई ये क्या कर दिया मत दो मुझे रेपुटेशन केवल मेरे सूत्र मैं लिखे मंत्रो को अपनाओ .ये मेरे मंत्र नही है ये मंत्र तो प्राचीन काल से इंडिया मैं लोगो का भला कर रहे है.


ऐसा है ...
प्यार से दिया है रख लो ........!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ऐसा है ...
> प्यार से दिया है रख लो ........!!!


रणवीर जी गुड मोर्निंग जी, अब आपने इतने प्यार से दिया है तो आपकी बात माननी ही परेगी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरा अगला मन्त्र उन स्टूडेंट के लिए है जिनका बुक्स मैं; परने मैं मन ही नही लगता.कुछ याद करते है तो तुरंत भूल जाते है.इन स्टूडेंट को चाहिए की वो परने के पहले माँ सरस्वती का ध्यान कर इस मंत्र का ७ बार उच्चारण कर परने बेठे.
या देवी सर्वभूतेषु बुद्धिरूपेण संस्सीथा
नम्त्स्ये नम्त्स्ये नम्त्स्ये नमो नमह

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आज के आधुनिक युग मैं मनुष्य की पहचान और उसकी सामाजिक स्थिति धन से आंकी जाती है . जिसके पास जितना ज्यादा धन होता है ,उसकी सामाजिक स्थिति उतनी ही मजबूत होती है .अगर आप धन का संचय करना चाहते है तो ये मन्त्र आपके लिए है .इसके २ पार्ट है पहले पार्ट मैं कुबेर का मंत्र है दूसरे मई माँ लक्ष्मी का मंत्र है .ये मंत्र सुकल पक्श के शुक्रवार को उच्चारण करना चाहिए १०८ बार पहले पार्ट १ फिर पार्ट २ .
कुबेर जी के लिए मन्त्र 
*धन्दाय नमस्तुभ्यं निधिपदमाधीपाय च* 
*भवन्तु त्वतपर्सादान्मे धनधान्यादीसम्पद:*
माँ लक्ष्मी के लिए मन्त्र 
*ओम हिरिं सिरिं क्लीन महालक्स्मे नमह*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों अगर किसी ने मेरे इस सूत्र मैं बताये मंत्रो को अपनाया है तो वो अपना अनुभव मुझे बताये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज के युग मैं अपने जीवन साथी और प्रेमी से झगरा होते ही रहता है आप चाहते है जीवन साथी से झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जाये तो ये उपाय २७ दिन तक रात १२-१ बजे करे उपाय सोमवार से चालू करे 
ताम्बे की कटोरी मैं सहद भरके रोज रात भगवन संकर को  *इस*  मंत्र का जाप करते हुए अर्पित करे 
*ओम नमह सिवाय* 
*फिर देखे चमत्कार झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जायेगा*

----------


## kinshu

> आज के युग मैं अपने जीवन साथी और प्रेमी से झगरा होते ही रहता है आप चाहते है जीवन साथी से झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जाये तो ये उपाय २७ दिन तक रात १२-१ बजे करे उपाय सोमवार से चालू करे 
> ताम्बे की कटोरी मैं सहद भरके रोज रात भगवन संकर को  *इस*  मंत्र का जाप करते हुए अर्पित करे 
> *ओम नमह सिवाय* 
> *फिर देखे चमत्कार झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जायेगा*


भाई साहब पर रात को १२ बजे मंदिर नहीं खुले होते हेई न

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई साहब पर रात को १२ बजे मंदिर नहीं खुले होते हेई न


दोस्त रात को १२ बजे मंदिर बंद रहता है,इसका मतलब इसे घर मैं ही करना है.जिस चीज़ को मंदिर मैं करना है उसे मैंने क्लेअर कर दिया है.सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए सुक्रिया.मंत्रो को पुरे विश्वास के साथ अपनाना दोस्त चमत्कार हो जायेगा.

----------


## kinshu

ताम्बे की कटोरी मैं सहद भरके रोज रात भगवन संकर को *इस* मंत्र का जाप करते हुए अर्पित करे  आप ने लिखे हे की शाहेद भर कर रोज रात को बागवान को अर्पित करे वाही जानना छठा हु की रात को भर कर रक् दे और सुबह मंत्र जाप के साथ अर्पित करे या रात को मंत्र जाप करते करते शेहेद बारे और सुबह बागवान को अर्पित करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ताम्बे की कटोरी मैं सहद भरके रोज रात भगवन संकर को *इस* मंत्र का जाप करते हुए अर्पित करे आप ने लिखे हे की शाहेद भर कर रोज रात को बागवान को अर्पित करे वाही जानना छठा हु की रात को भर कर रक् दे और सुबह मंत्र जाप के साथ अर्पित करे या रात को मंत्र जाप करते करते शेहेद बारे और सुबह बागवान को अर्पित करे


 मित्र अपने घर के पूजा रूम मैं संकर भगवान के शिव लिंग पे मंत्र  बोलते हुए सह्द अर्पित करे .शिव लिंग न हो तो फोटो के आगे मन्त्र बोलते हुए सह्द का प्याला रख दे  सुबह मैं उस सह्द को किसी गाय को डाल दे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आज के युग मैं हर माँ बाप एक चीज से परेसान है वो की उनकी संतान उनकी बात ही नही मानती है .अगर आपके घर मैं भी ये समस्या है तो मेरे बताए उपाय को अज्माके देखे.
ये उपाय आप किसी भी बुधवार से चालु क्र सकते है.
भगवान गणेश की पूजा करे .लड्डू का भोग लगाये.उनसे परथ्ना करे की संतान आपकी बात माने
गणेश जी पे ११ दुर्बा अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए 
*ओम गण गणपतये नमह*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आपको लगता है की आपके अंदर कांफिडेंस नही है . अनजाने लोगो से बात करने पे मन घबराता है. पार्टी मैं कॉलेज मैं पब्लिक प्लेस मैं लोगो से बात करने पे घबराते है . तो मेरा इस उपाय को अजमा के देखिये आपके अंदर कुछ दिनों मैं ही काफी कांफिडेंस आ जायेगा.
*ओम जय जय श्री नरसिंह* 
ये उपाय किसी भी सुकल पक्ष के सोमवार से स्टार्ट करे .बस आपको केवल इस बहुत ही आसान मंत्र का रोज ११ बार जाप करना है

----------


## blue24

*चंद्दनापुर* जी आपका सूत्र और इसमें दिए हुई आपकी जानकारी बहुत ही उपयोगी है | :salut:

कृपया निरंतर आगे बढ़ते रहे और हमे और ऐसे ही मंत्र को जानकारी प्रदान करे | :clap:

धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चंद्दनापुर* जी आपका सूत्र और इसमें दिए हुई आपकी जानकारी बहुत ही उपयोगी है | :salut:
> 
> कृपया निरंतर आगे बढ़ते रहे और हमे और ऐसे ही मंत्र को जानकारी प्रदान करे | :clap:
> 
> धन्यवाद् |


*मित्र मेरे सूत्र की जानकारी से आपको कोई फायदा हुआ है तो बताए .कोई अपनी समस्या भी बता सकते है.सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## pkj21

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;156255]*मित्र मेरे सूत्र की जानकारी से आपको कोई फायदा हुआ है तो बताए .कोई अपनी समस्या भी बता सकते है.सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाPadosan ko patane ka koi mantra bataai*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=pkj21;156329]


> *मित्र मेरे सूत्र की जानकारी से आपको कोई फायदा हुआ है तो बताए .कोई अपनी समस्या भी बता सकते है.सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाPadosan ko patane ka koi mantra bataai*


 *माफ करना दोस्त इंग्लिश मुझे बिलकुल नही आती है .कुछ समझ मैं नही आया आपका सवाल. हिंदी मैं पूछोगे तो उत्तर मिल जायेगा.*

----------


## pkj21

padosan ko patane ka mantra batai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> padosan ko patane ka mantra batai


 *अरे दोस्त आपको हिंदी समझ मैं नही आती है क्या ?मैंने आपसे कहा न मुझे इंग्लिश आती ही नही है .अगर आप हिंदी मैं सवाल पूछेगे तो ही मुझे सवाल समझ मैं आएगा. सूत्र भरमन के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## incanadaplayboy

सुकल पक्ष के सोमवार और शुकरवार कौन सा होता है 
कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुकल पक्ष के सोमवार और शुकरवार कौन सा होता है 
> कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे धन्यवाद


 मित्र आप लोग ये तो जानते होगे की इंग्लिश कैलेंडर के अनुसार आज २८ तारीख है और महीना मार्च का है.
पर जो हिंदी कैलेंडर है उसमे आज कृष्ण पक्छ की ९ तारीख या तिथि है,महीने का नाम चेत्र है.
हिंदी पंचांग के अनुसार हर महीने मैं २ पक्छ होते है .कृष्ण और सुकल .हर पक्श १५ दिनों का होता है . मतलब हिंदी पंचांग मैं तारीख केवल १-१५ ही आती है.
कृष्ण पक्श मैं रात कलि होती है सुकल पक्श मैं राते चांदनी.
कोई भी शुभ कार्य का सुभारम्भ सुकल पक्श मैं ही करना चाहिए.
हिंदी पंचांग का कैलेंडर आसानी से बुक स्टाल मैं मात्र १० रुपये में मिल जाता है.
उसमे देखकर आपको समझ मैं आ जायेगा अभी कौन सा पक्श चल रहा है बाकि आज कौन सा वार है ये तो सबको पता रहता ही है.
हिंदी कैलेंडर ही एकमात्र ऐसा कैलेंडर है जिसमे सूर्य गरहन और चंद्र गरहन की तारीख फिक्स है.
सूर्य गरहन पुरे संसार मैं कही भी हो हिंदी पंचांग मैं उसकी तारीख १५ और पक्श कृष्ण रहता है.
चंद्रगरहन पुरे संसार मैं कहीं भी हो तो उसकी तारीख सुकल पक्श की १५ रहती है.
हमारे पुराने विद्वानों ने सौर मंडल के बारे मैं जितनी भी बाते कही है वे अदितीय है.

----------


## incanadaplayboy

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र


अए भैया मैने पेहले हि कहा न मुझे थेनकस और रेपुटेशन नहि चहिये कोइ समसया हो तो बतओ  मै एस फ़ओरम पे अपनि t r p बराने के लिए नही आया हूँ. ये मेरे मंत्र नही है. आपको जानकारी दे दूँ की सारे मंत्र और तंत्र के रचने वाले भगवन शिव है उनको थेंक्स दो  आपका कल्याण होगा .

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरा अगला मन्त्र उन स्टूडेंट के लिए है जिनका बुक्स मैं; परने मैं मन ही नही लगता.कुछ याद करते है तो तुरंत भूल जाते है.इन स्टूडेंट को चाहिए की वो परने के पहले माँ सरस्वती का ध्यान कर इस मंत्र का ७ बार उच्चारण कर परने बेठे.
> या देवी सर्वभूतेषु बुद्धिरूपेण संस्सीथा
> नम्त्स्ये नम्त्स्ये नम्त्स्ये नमो नमह


मित्र पढ़ाई से सबंधित अगर और कोई मंत्र हो तो अवश्य दे |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र पढ़ाई से सबंधित अगर और कोई मंत्र हो तो अवश्य दे |


*मित्र राजीव एक और सरल मन्त्र है माँ सरस्वती को मनाने का उनकी किरपा हो जाये तो फिर बात की क्या है.मन मई माँ सरस्वती का ध्यान करके पडने से पहले इस मंत्र का सात बार उच्चारण करे*
*ओम कलीम सर्सव्तेय नमः*

----------


## incanadaplayboy

*मित्र रुके हुए बुस्सिनेस को चलाने का कोई मंतर हो तो कृप्या बताये*

----------


## jhatka

दोस्त मेरी भैंस ने आजकल दूध देना बंद कर दिया है ----- कोई मन्त्र बताइये ( इसे मजाक मत समझिये, सच में )

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों अगर आपका बिजनेस चलते चलते रुक गया है .या उसमे सफलता नही मिल रही है मेहनत करने के बाद भी या आपका ऑफिस मैं परमोशन नही हो रहा है तो ये उपाय आप ही के लिए है .
सुकल पक्ष के किसी बुधवार से लगातार ४४ दिन आप इसको करे 
मिस्री के १०१ दाने ले ले और इसे भगवन गणेश पे एस मंत्र को बोलते हुए एक एक करके अर्पित करे १०१ बार मंत्र का भी उच्चारण करना होगा मंत्र का उच्चारण भगवान गणेश की फोटो या मूर्ति के आगे खरे होके करे 
*ओम गनाधिराजाय नमह* 
*१०१ बार मन्त्र का जाप और हर जप के बाद मिस्री अर्पित करे.उसके बाद अंपने बुसिनेस्स की सफलता की मनोकामना मागे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्त मेरी भैंस ने आजकल दूध देना बंद कर दिया है ----- कोई मन्त्र बताइये ( इसे मजाक मत समझिये, सच में )


*दोस्त सूत्र पे आने के लिए थेंक्स . पर मेरे इस सूत्र मैं जानवर और मुर्ख लोगो के लिए कोई मंत्र नही है. आपने ये तो सुना ही होगा की भैंस के आगे बिन बजने से कोई फायदा नही होता. मुर्ख लोग ही ऐसा कर सकते है.मफ्फी चाहूँगा यार मैं आपकी कोई हेल्प नही कर सका.*

----------


## incanadaplayboy

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## incanadaplayboy

> दोस्तों अगर आपका बिजनेस चलते चलते रुक गया है .या उसमे सफलता नही मिल रही है मेहनत करने के बाद भी या आपका ऑफिस मैं परमोशन नही हो रहा है तो ये उपाय आप ही के लिए है .
> सुकल पक्ष के किसी बुधवार से लगातार ४४ दिन आप इसको करे 
> मिस्री के १०१ दाने ले ले और इसे भगवन गणेश पे एस मंत्र को बोलते हुए एक एक करके अर्पित करे १०१ बार मंत्र का भी उच्चारण करना होगा मंत्र का उच्चारण भगवान गणेश की फोटो या मूर्ति के आगे खरे होके करे 
> *ओम गनाधिराजाय नमह* 
> *१०१ बार मन्त्र का जाप और हर जप के बाद मिस्री अर्पित करे.उसके बाद अंपने बुसिनेस्स की सफलता की मनोकामना मागे*


 *मित्र बाद में उस मिश्री का क्या करना है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र बाद में उस मिश्री का क्या करना है*


*मिश्री को जहा पे आप पूजा के उपयोग मैं लाए समान को विसर्जित करते है वही कर दे .जैसे की किसी तलाब पोखर नदी मैं विसर्जित कर दे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र*


*मित्र थेंक्स मुझे नहीं दो. देना ही है तो भगवान शिव को दे. क्योंकि समस्त मंत्रो के रचियता खुद शिव है और कोई नही*

----------


## devkasnia

भाई    क्या  लड़की को पटाने का  मनतर  ह

----------


## devkasnia

भाई    क्या  लड़की को पटाने का  मनतर   जल्दी दो ना

----------


## devkasnia

devkasnia1@gmail.com
भाई    क्या  लड़की को पटाने का  मनतर   जल्दी दो ना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई क्या लड़की को पटाने का मनतर जल्दी दो ना


दोस्त ये दूकान नही है. ऐसा कोई मंत्र होता ही नही है. मंत्रो का मजाक मत बनाओ दोस्त. अगर सच्चा प्यार करते हो तो उसे पाने का मंत्र है. मेरे इसी सूत्र मैं पीछे जाके देख लो.

----------


## devkasnia

नहीं यार कोई भी लड़की मुझे पयार  नहीं करती  ह  सुच माय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नहीं यार कोई भी लड़की मुझे पयार नहीं करती ह सुच माय


बहुत ही नटखट बॉय हो यार . और कोई दूकान पे जाओ यार .

----------


## Yadav

> अब आप लोग के सामने रख रहा हूँ एक अचूक मंत्र जिसके परभाव से आप ऋण मुक्त हो जायेगे . जरूर अजमा के देखिएगा अगर आप कर्ज से परेसान है तो.
> इस मंत्र का जाप ७ सोमवार भगवान संकर के मंदिर मैं बैठकर साम को करना है.
> ओम ऋणमुकतेसराय नमह सिवाय


*मित्र इस मन्त्र का जाप कितनी बार करना है और किस सोमवार से शुरु करु की शुभ हो* 




> मित्रों आज के युग मैं हर माँ बाप एक चीज से परेसान है वो की उनकी संतान उनकी बात ही नही मानती है .अगर आपके घर मैं भी ये समस्या है तो मेरे बताए उपाय को अज्माके देखे.
> ये उपाय आप किसी भी बुधवार से चालु क्र सकते है.
> भगवान गणेश की पूजा करे .लड्डू का भोग लगाये.उनसे परथ्ना करे की संतान आपकी बात माने
> गणेश जी पे ११ दुर्बा अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए 
> *ओम गण गणपतये नमह*


मित्र ११ दुर्बा का क्या मतलब है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र इस मन्त्र का जाप कितनी बार करना है और किस सोमवार से शुरु करु की शुभ हो* 
> 
> 
> मित्र ११ दुर्बा का क्या मतलब है


*मित्र मन्त्र का जाप रुद्राक्ष की माला पे १०८ बार करना है.*
*दुर्बा एक प्रकार की घांस है ये आपको रोड के किनारे ही मिल जायेगी ११ मने ११ पिस*

----------


## FAANA

दोस्तों आप अपने पे विश्वास रखे आप को कोई मंत्र और तंत्र करने 
कोई आवश्कता नहीं आप इन सब इन बातो को मान कर बस हसी का
पात्र बन रहे है और कोई आप से कहे गा नहीं पर सब मन ही मन 
कहेंगे क्या मुर्ख है दुनिया इकीसवीं शताब्दी में आ गई और 
हम भारतीय आज भी भुत और मंत्र तंत्र में उलझे हुए है 
वैसे आप में की सी को मेरी बात बुरी लगी हो 
छोटा भाई समझ के माफ़ कर दे 
      धन्यवाद

----------


## FAANA

मैं आप लोगो को एक योग सिखाउंगा अगर आप चाहे तो 
इस में कोई मंत या तंर नहीं है बस योग करो और 
शक्ति हाशिल करो जो की मनुष्यो में होती है बस हम जानना नहीं चाहते 
या यु कहे की हम जानना नहीं चाहते 
भगवान ने सब को कुछ न कुछ दिया है पर कुछ लोग जान लेते है और 
कुछ लोग नहीं जान पाते 
आप लोगो की इच्छा हो तो मैं आप को बता सकता हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तों आप अपने पे विश्वास रखे आप को कोई मंत्र और तंत्र करने 
> कोई आवश्कता नहीं आप इन सब इन बातो को मान कर बस हसी का
> पात्र बन रहे है और कोई आप से कहे गा नहीं पर सब मन ही मन 
> कहेंगे क्या मुर्ख है दुनिया इकीसवीं शताब्दी में आ गई और 
> हम भारतीय आज भी भुत और मंत्र तंत्र में उलझे हुए है 
> वैसे आप में की सी को मेरी बात बुरी लगी हो 
> छोटा भाई समझ के माफ़ कर दे 
> धन्यवाद


*पिर्य मित्र नाराज मत होना . लगता है आप पूरी बात समझने के पहले ही बोल्न्ना चालू कर देते है.अगर आप मेरे पुरे सूत्र का भ्रमण करते तो ऐसी बात नही कहते. सूत्र के आरम्भ मैं ही मैंने बता दिया था की मंत्रो का महत्व आज भी है .आज उसका आधुनिक नाम पास्वोर्ड है.आप भी मन्त्र की सहायता से ही इस फोरम मैं आये है जो की आपका यूजर नाम और पास्वोर्ड है.तो रही बात आपकी आप तो अपने आप को ही महामूर्ख बोल रहे है.इसलिए मुझे आपकी बात बुरी नही लगी. रही भुत की बात वो तो मैंने कभी की ही नहीं.आप तो जबरजस्ती इसको उठा के विवाद करना चाहते है. रही बात २१वि सतबादी की तो आपको जानकारी दे दू की अबोमा जो की अमेरिका के रास्त्रपति है.उन्होंने सपथगरहन समारोह के बाद हिंदू पंडितो से अपनी सर्कार को पुरे विश्व को सही तरीके से चलने के लिए मंत्रोच्चार पाठ कराया था.ये बात पूरी मीडिया मैं विडियो के साथ दिखाई गयी.रही आधुनिकता की बात तो नासा के परवेस द्वार पे ही गायत्री मंत्र लिखा हुआ है.अब आज के वेगानिक भी  आप की नजरो मैं  महामूर्ख  हो गए.एक कहावत तो आपने सुनी होगी सावन मैं जन्मे लोगो को चारो तरफ हरा  हरा दिखता  है उसी तरह मूर्खो को अपने चारू तरफ मुर्ख दीखते है.*
*रही बात मंत्रो की सारे मंत्रो के रचियता केवल भगवान शिव है ये किसी की जागीर नही है. मैंने ये मन्त्र धार्मिक ग्रंथो से लिए है. मैंने कुछ ऐसे मंत्र पेस किये है जिनका परभाव तुरत २ मिनुत पे होता है सूत्र मैं जाके मंत्रो को अजमा के देख लो. और हाँ मंत्रो के बारे मैं अनजाने मैं गलत नही बोलना.हमारा पुराना खगोल सास्त्र आज के खगोलीय विज्ञानं से काफी आगे है. हमारे ज्योतिस्यों ने तो सूर्य गरहन और चंद्र गरहन की एक ही डेट फिक्स की हुई है हिंदी की १५ तारीख आदि काल से अंत काल के लिए.रही आपकी योग सिखाने की बात तो आपका मेरे सूत्र पे स्वागत है.*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

कोई ऐसा मंत्र बताने की कृपा करें जिसमें मुझे कुछ करना ना पड़े  और खाने पीने का जुगाड़ हो जाए . और सब खर्चे की व्यवस्था मैं कर लूँगा . शुक्रिया

कब तक पड़े रहेंगे हम चक्कर में हम इन मन्त्रों तंत्रों और हांथो  की लकीर के 
तकदीर तो उनकी भी होती है जिनके हाँथ नहीं होते.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

*भाई अगर हो सके तो एक कृपा कर दें की कल टीम इंडिया का मैच है उसमे धोनी के लिए एक मंत्र बता दें जिससे उसको और पूरी टीम को प्रक्टिस ना करनी पड़े.  हम सब लोग भी चिंता मुक्त हो जाएँ*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई ऐसा मंत्र बताने की कृपा करें जिसमें मुझे कुछ करना ना पड़े और खाने पीने का जुगाड़ हो जाए . और सब खर्चे की व्यवस्था मैं कर लूँगा . शुक्रिया
> 
> कब तक पड़े रहेंगे हम चक्कर में हम इन मन्त्रों तंत्रों और हांथो की लकीर के 
> तकदीर तो उनकी भी होती है जिनके हाँथ नहीं होते.


*सुक्रिया दोस्त सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए.आपके लिए भगवान शिव का मंत्र तो मेरे पास नही है. पर आपको मैं जो उपाय और मंत्र बता रहा हूँ वो मेरा अपना है .इसके लिए आप मुझे थेंक्स और रेपुटेशन भेजेंगे तो मुझे खुसी होगी.* 
*जेबा जी आप किसी छुट्टी के दिन भगवान शिव के मंदिर के बहार भिकारियों के साथ अलमुनियम का कटोरा लेके बेठ जाये.और मंदिर मैं आने जाने वाले लोगो को देखकर पुरे विश्वास के साथ इस मन्त्र का उच्चारण करते रहे .*
*अजगर करे न चाकरी पंछी करे ना काज दस मलूका कह  गए सबके दाता राम.*
*विश्वास कीजिये मेरा पूरी गुर्रंटी है इस उपाय को करने के बाद आपको कभी कोई*
*और कुछ काम करने की जरूरत नही रहेगी.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई अगर हो सके तो एक कृपा कर दें की कल टीम इंडिया का मैच है उसमे धोनी के लिए एक मंत्र बता दें जिससे उसको और पूरी टीम को प्रक्टिस ना करनी पड़े. हम सब लोग भी चिंता मुक्त हो जाएँ*


*दोस्त धोनी के लिए जित का मंत्र तो गुरु गेर्री के पास है.वो लगे है धोनी को समझाने मैं.*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *सुक्रिया दोस्त सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए.आपके लिए भगवान शिव का मंत्र तो मेरे पास नही है. पर आपको मैं जो उपाय और मंत्र बता रहा हूँ वो मेरा अपना है .इसके लिए आप मुझे थेंक्स और रेपुटेशन भेजेंगे तो मुझे खुसी होगी.* 
> *जेबा जी आप किसी छुट्टी के दिन भगवान शिव के मंदिर के बहार भिकारियों के साथ अलमुनियम का कटोरा लेके बेठ जाये.और मंदिर मैं आने जाने वाले लोगो को देखकर पुरे विश्वास के साथ इस मन्त्र का उच्चारण करते रहे .*
> *अजगर करे न चाकरी पंछी करे ना काज दस मलूका कह  गए सबके दाता राम.*
> *विश्वास कीजिये मेरा पूरी गुर्रंटी है इस उपाय को करने के बाद आपको कभी कोई*
> *और कुछ काम करने की जरूरत नही रहेगी.*


*भाई बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया .   आज की दुनिया में ऐसे लोगों की बहुत कमी है जो अपने बिजनेस का मूल मंत्र किसी को बता दें. आप महान है  मैं आपको  इस महान त्याग के लिए नमन करता हूँ.  पुनः नमन है आपके त्याग के लिए*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया . आज की दुनिया में ऐसे लोगों की बहुत कमी है जो अपने बिजनेस का मूल मंत्र किसी को बता दें. आप महान है मैं आपको इस महान त्याग के लिए नमन करता हूँ. पुनः नमन है आपके त्याग के लिए*


*धन्यवाद दोस्त  आपके विचार जानके अब मुझे अपना काम करने दे .*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *दोस्त धोनी के लिए जित का मंत्र तो गुरु गेर्री के पास है.वो लगे है धोनी को समझाने मैं.*


ये बात मैं क्या पूरा देश जानता है अगर मन्त्रों से कुछ गारंटी हो जाये तो इन विदेशियों के मंत्रो की जरुरत ही न पड़े अगर ऐसा कुछ हो सके तो बहुत ही उत्तम होगा. हमारी निर्भरता इन विदेशियों पर से हट जायेगी

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *धन्यवाद दोस्त  आपके विचार जानके अब मुझे अपना काम करने दे .*


 ठीक है दोस्त

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये बात मैं क्या पूरा देश जानता है अगर मन्त्रों से कुछ गारंटी हो जाये तो इन विदेशियों के मंत्रो की जरुरत ही न पड़े अगर ऐसा कुछ हो सके तो बहुत ही उत्तम होगा. हमारी निर्भरता इन विदेशियों पर से हट जायेगी


*मेरे सूत्र मैं आपके आपने अपने बहुमूल्य विचार पेस किये धन्यवाद दोस्त.*
*चलो आखिर मैं आपने माना की विदेसी कोच गेर्री के मंत्रो से ही टीम इंडिया को फायदा पहुंच रहा है.*

----------


## incanadaplayboy

> अब आप लोग के सामने रख रहा हूँ एक अचूक मंत्र जिसके परभाव से आप ऋण मुक्त हो जायेगे . जरूर अजमा के देखिएगा अगर आप कर्ज से परेसान है तो.
> इस मंत्र का जाप ७ सोमवार भगवान संकर के मंदिर मैं बैठकर साम को करना है.
> ओम ऋणमुकतेसराय नमह सिवाय


 *मित्र क्या इस मंत्र का जाप मंदिर में ही करना है या कही और भगवन शिव की फोटो के आगे भी कर सकते है ?*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र क्या इस मंत्र का जाप मंदिर में ही करना है या कही और भगवन शिव की फोटो के आगे भी कर सकते है ?*


*नही दोस्त एस मन्त्र का जाप शिव मंदिर मैं ही करना है साम ६-७ बजे के बीतच*

----------


## Black Pearl

> *भाई बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया .   आज की दुनिया में ऐसे लोगों की बहुत कमी है जो अपने बिजनेस का मूल मंत्र किसी को बता दें. आप महान है  मैं आपको  इस महान त्याग के लिए नमन करता हूँ.  पुनः नमन है आपके त्याग के लिए*


  तकनीकी तौर पर मैं भी मन्त्र तंत्र पर यकीन नहीं करता हू ,,, महोदय मेरा विनम्र अनुरोध है कि आप मंत्रो पर यकीन करें या न करें. लेकिन जो यकीन करते है उनके सूत्र पर आकर उनका मजाक ना बनायें. आप शायद भूल रहे हैं, कि हिंदू धर्म ओरर भारतीय संस्कृति में मंत्रो. का कितना महत्व है,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तकनीकी तौर पर मैं भी मन्त्र तंत्र पर यकीन नहीं करता हू ,,, महोदय मेरा विनम्र अनुरोध है कि आप मंत्रो पर यकीन करें या न करें. लेकिन जो यकीन करते है उनके सूत्र पर आकर उनका मजाक ना बनायें. आप शायद भूल रहे हैं, कि हिंदू धर्म ओरर भारतीय संस्कृति में मंत्रो. का कितना महत्व है,


आपके विचार बहुत सुंदर है श्रीमान.धन्यबाद

----------


## getmealive

send me a mantra to have sex with smone....cudn't find smone for sex for a long time..haha..thanks

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> send me a mantra to have sex with smone....cudn't find smone for sex for a long time..haha..thanks


मित्र आप भी वैसे ही है कयों मजाक बनाते हो हर चीज़ का

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों मेरा आज का उपाय  है उन लोगो के लिए जिनका काम होत्ते होते रुक जाता है भाग्य  साथ नही देता . लोग आप से कटे कटे रहते है. जो भी काम करते है उल्टा हो जाता है.बहुत ही सरल उपाय पेस कर रहा हूँ दोस्त अजमा के देख लेना ३ दिनों में ही परिस्थितियों मैं सुधर आ जायेगा.
ये उपाय सुकल पाक्स की ९ तारीख से स्टार्ट करना चाहिए और लगातार १०८ दिन करना चाहिए.
माँ दुर्गा की फोटो जो सेर पे सवार हो उसको लकरी की चोकी पे लाल कपरा बिछा  के स्थापित 
करे. १०८ अरहर के लाल फूल ले ले.माँ को लाल चुनरी पहनाये.एक चार मुह का दीपक सरसों तेल भरकर जला ले.माँ को लाल रोली से तिलक करे .खुद भी तिलक लगाये .फल अर्पित करे .धुप जलाये.फिर जो १०८ फूल है उसको माँ को इस मंत्र का जाप  करके एक एक करके अर्पित करे.मतलब १ मंत्र पे एक फूल.  फिर माँ से बाधा मुक्ति की मनोकामना मांगे.ऐसा लगातार १०८ दिन करे.मन्त्र 
ओम नमस् चण्डीकाये सर्वबाधापर्समनम त्रयेलो क स्य खीलेसवरी ,  एवमेव त्वया कार्य मस्म देवेरी विनासनम .  ओम नमस् चण्डीकाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों अगर आपको लगता है की आपको पार्टी मैं ,कॉलेज मैं ,पब्लिक पेलेस मैं कोई नोटिस ही नही करता कोई आपसे गर्मजोशी से बात नही करता तो ये मंत्र आप ही के लिए है. इस मंत्र का जाप पार्टी मैं या कही जाने से पहले अपने घर के पूजा घर मैं १०८ बार  जाप करके बहार जाये और हां साथ मैं पिली रुमाल रख ले.
*ओम बृह्म विर्स्पतये नमह ओम काम्देवाय नमह*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आपसे नम्र निवेदन है की मंत्र जानने और अपनी समस्या बताने के लिए किर्पया मुझे पर्सनल मेसेज ना करे. कुछ बोलना है या समस्या बतानी है तो इसी सूत्र मैं कहे. मैं जवाब देने की पूरी कोसिस करूँगा. आपने इतना प्यार दिया इसके लिए सुक्रिया दोस्तों.*

----------


## ranju

pandit ji nmskaar main ees form main naya aaya hun. ye dekhke khusi huee ki yaha aap jaise log bhi hai. bahut good sutra hai aapka. hindi ka sftware maine abhi load nhi kiya hai kirpa mujhe vidha prapti ke liye divy yoga bhervi ka mantra btaye,kafi khoja pr nhi mila aapke karn hi ees form main member bna hun.thanks

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> pandit ji nmskaar main ees form main naya aaya hun. ye dekhke khusi huee ki yaha aap jaise log bhi hai. bahut good sutra hai aapka. hindi ka sftware maine abhi load nhi kiya hai kirpa mujhe vidha prapti ke liye divy yoga bhervi ka mantra btaye,kafi khoja pr nhi mila aapke karn hi ees form main member bna hun.thanks


दोस्त आप बिलकुल नए है इसलिए मैं आपको जवाब दे रहा हूँ. नही तो सवाल अगर हिंदी मैं रहेगा तो ही जवाब मिलेगा.आगे से आप हिंदी का प्रोयग करेगे. दोस्त मैं कोई पंडित नही हूँ. मैं भी इसी आधुनिक युग का आधुनिक बॉय हूँ, बस जो मैंने मंत्रो के बारे मैं जाना है उसे आप लोगो को बता रहा हूँ.आपने विद्या प्राप्ति के लिए दिव्या योग भेर्वी देवी का मंत्र मागा है ,मैंने भी सुना है की इस मंत्र का जाप करने से काफी सरल तरीके से विधा की प्राप्ति होती है, आज शाम तक इन्तेजार करे आपका काम हो जायेगा . और हां बटरिंग मत करो की आपके कारण फॉर्म मैं आया हूँ दिल मैं दर्द होने लगता है.धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आपकी डिमांड पेस है विधा पर्पटी का एक बहुत ही सरल मन्त्र दिव्ययोगा भेर्वी देवी का.जो स्टूडेंट पर्ने मैं कमजोर है खास तोर से उनके लिए ये मन्त्र है 
रोज सुबह अपने घर के पूजा स्थल पे माँ सरस्वती का ध्यान करके इस मंत्र का ११ बार पथ करे दोस्तों ये मन्त्र स्टूडेंट के लिए वरदान है मेरी विनती है सभी स्टूडेंट से की वो कम से कम ११ दिन एस मन्त्र को अपनाके देखे  
सम्याचे योगविधाम त्वां दिव्य ज्ञान समनिव्ते
योग्पर्भावाम योगेसीम योगीन्द्र हिरदयस्थिताम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं अब इस सूत्र मैं आज से नयी चीज जोरने जा रहा हूँ. हर सनिवार को मैं बताऊंगा की आने वाले सप्ताह मैं कौन से वर्त और त्यौहार है . आसा है आपलोगों को ये पसंद आएगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सप्ताह के व्रत और त्यौहार
२-८ अप्रैल २०११
२ अप्रैल  सनिवार  - केदार दरसन
३ अप्रैल    रविवार  -चेत्री अम्माव्स्या आज के दिन गंगा नहाने का विसेस महत्व 
                          चन्द्र सम्व्त्स्कर २०६७ (सोभन ) विक्रमीय समाप्त
४ अप्रैल    सोमवार - पंचक समाप्त.चेत्र मॉस सुकल आरम्भ.
                            विक्रम संवत २०६८ आरम्भ 
                            चेत्र वासंतिक नवरात्रा आरम्भ .
५ अप्रैल  मंगलवार     स्वामी लीलासाह जन्म दिवस (सिंधी ) नेत्र व्रत 
६  अप्रैल बुधवार        मत्स्य जयंती.गंगोर (मारवारी ),सिहव गोरी पूजन सरहुल 
                            (बिहार) 
७  अप्रैल गुरुवार        वेनायिकी गनेस चतुर्थी व्रत . 
८   अपरेल  शुक्रवार       लक्ष्मी पंचमी . श्री राम राज्य महोत्सव

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों हम अपने घर मैं अक्सर छोटी मोटी चीजे जैसे पेन मोबाइल चैन चश्मा इत्यादी कही रखकर भूल जाते है, बाद मैं उसको इधर उधर खोजते रहते है.*
*अगर आपको ये समस्या कभी आती है तो चीजों को खोजने का एक आसान उपाय मैं आपको बताता हूँ.*
*जब चीजे खोजनी हो तो अपने घर के बाहर उया कुछ दूर पे उगी दुर्बा घास पे एक गाँठ बांध दे गनेस जी के एस मन्त्र के साथ*
*ओम गनेसाय नमह* 
*फिर घर मैं आके उस वस्तु को खोजे आप देखेगे की कैसे शीघ्रता से वो वस्तु आपको मिलती है.*

*फिर वापस जाके गाँठ खोल दे.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आज से वासन्तिक नवररात आरम्भ हुए है मैं रोज सुबह माँ को मनाने का मन्त्र आपको बताऊंगा आसा है इससे आप सब लाभ उठायेगे .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

४ अप्रैल सोमवार को वासन्तिक नवरात सुरु हो रहे है.बरस मैं परने वाले दोनों नवरात्रों मैं देवी पूजन का विसेस विधान है,चेत्र मॉस मैं परने वाले नवरात्र "सयन" नाम से जाना जाता है .इसमे गोरिपुजन का विधान है.जबकि "बोधन " अस्विन मॉस मैं परता है .
पर तानतिरको की परम्परा मैं दो नवरात्र और आते हैं-आसार तथा पोष.संभवतः कम जानकारी होने के कारण इन्हे गुप्त नवरात्र कहा जाता है.
नवरात्र के पहले दिन शेलपुत्री के स्वरूप की पूजा की जाती है. इनकी पूजा से मन माफिक लाभ की प्राप्ति होती है.माँ की पूजा करने का मन्त्र ये है
वंदे वांछितलाभाय चंद्रार्धकीरतशेख  ाम (शेखराम}

वीर्शारुढ!म शुल्धराम शेल्पुत्री यस्शीवनीम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों नवरात्र मैं सकती आराधना का आज दूसरा दिन है .आज के दिन ब्रह्मचारीनी रूप के दर्शन,पूजन,और साधना का महत्व सस्त्रो मैं वर्णित है.
ब्रह्मचारिणी का अर्थ होता है तप की चारनी अथार्त तप का आचरण करने वाली.
ब्रह्म शब्द का तात्पर्य तपस्या से है.
माँ भवानी ब्रह्मचारिणी का सवरूप पूर्ण ज्योतिर्मय और भब्य है.
जिस मनुष्य के परिवार मैं सोक,रोग, भय रहता है वे अगर आज के दिन सम्पूर्ण भक्ति निष्ठा और श्रधा से माँ की आराधना करे तो उस परिवार को सोक,रोग,भय से मुक्ति मिल जायेगी.
माँ को ध्यान करने का मन्त्र ये है 
दधाना करपदमाभ्यामक्षमा  ाम कमंडलूम 
देवी परसीदतू मयी ब्र्ह्म्चारिन्यन  त्मा(दो कर-कमलों मैं से एक मैं रुद्राक्ष की माला और एक मैं कमंडल धारण किये हुए सर्वश्रेठ देवी ब्रह्मचारिणी मुझ पे पर्सन हो 

)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों काफी कोसिस के बाद भी पूरा मन्त्र डिस्प्ले पे नही आ पा रहा है इसलिए हिंदी मैं लिख दिया है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जैसा की आप सब जानते है अभी नोरात्रे चल रहे है.इस समय अगर मंत्रो का जाप किया जाय तो वे १००% फल देते है. आप की कैसी भी समस्या हो इस अवधि मैं अगर माँ के सामने उसे दूर करने की विनती की जाय तो अवस्य ही माँ आपके कस्टो को दूर कर देगी.आपको कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे बताये मैं उसका उपाय बताने की कोसिस करूँगा.

----------


## raju143

गुरु जी  में  कोई  भी  काम मन में  सोचता हु | और  काम  को  सुरु  करता हु मगर   में  उस काम पूरा  नहीं  कर पता हु आधा काम होता हे | कृप्या  गुरूजी  मुझे  कोई आसान मंत्र बताये  जिसे  मेरा काम  आसानी  से पूरा हो जाये |

----------


## raju143

> जैसा की आप सब जानते है अभी नोरात्रे चल रहे है.इस समय अगर मंत्रो का जाप किया जाय तो वे १००% फल देते है. आप की कैसी भी समस्या हो इस अवधि मैं अगर माँ के सामने उसे दूर करने की विनती की जाय तो अवस्य ही माँ आपके कस्टो को दूर कर देगी.आपको कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे बताये मैं उसका उपाय बताने की कोसिस करूँगा.


गुरु जी  में  कोई  भी  काम मन में  सोचता हु | और  काम  को  सुरु  करता हु मगर   में  उस काम पूरा  नहीं  कर पता हु आधा काम होता हे | कृप्या  गुरूजी  मुझे  कोई आसान मंत्र बताये  जिसे  मेरा काम  आसानी  से पूरा हो जाये |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

६ अप्रैल बुधवार आज शक्ति अराधना का तीसरा दिन है.आज के दिन माँ के चंद्रघंटा रूप की अराधना की जाती है.
ऐसी मान्यता है की असुरों के बरते प्रभाव से जब तीनों लोको मैं हाहाकार मच गया और देवता भी भय से कपने लगे तब देवी ने असुरों का संघार कर देवताओं के कस्ट को दूर किया.
आहान्द्कारी चंद्रमा जिनके घंट मैं विराजमान हो उस देवी को चन्द्रघंटा नाम से जानते है.
चन्द्र: घंटायाम् शब्द का अर्थ है जिनके घंटे की घोर ध्वनी से दसो दीसाये कपने लगी थी.
इस देवी को ध्यान करने से मनुष्य समस्त कस्टो और मन मैं लगने वाले भय से मुक्त हो जाता है.
इनको ध्यान करने का मन्त्र ये है 
पिंडजप्रवरारुढा चंडकोपास्त्र  केयुर्ता                     परसाद्म तनुते महाम चंद्रघंटेती विश्रुता 
(सिंह पर सवार,भयंकर क्रोध वाली और विभिन्न अस्त्रों से सज्जित,चन्द्र घंटा नाम से अतिसय विक्यात देवी मेरे लिए खुसी का विस्तार करती है )

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

kya aap shani dev ko khush karne ke upay ya mantra bata sakte hn

----------


## Chandrshekhar

७ अप्रैल गुरुवार आज माँ का चतुर्थ स्वरूप माँ कुष्मांडा का है.
जब संसार का अस्तित्व नही था ,चारो और अन्धकार ही अन्धकार था तब इन्ही देवी ने ब्रह्मांड की रचना की. इसलिए इन्हें सिर्सटी की आदि स्वरूपा आदिसक्ति कहा जाता है.
पुष्प धुप नेवेध और घिरत दीप आदि सहित जो देवी के मंत्रो का जाप करते है उन्हें माँ कुष्मांडा 
पर्स्सन होके समस्त संतापो से मुक्ति दिलाके लंबी आयु परदान करती है माँ को खुस करने का मन्त्र ये है
संपूर्णकलसम रुधिराप्लुत मेव च
दधाना ह्स्त्पद्माभ्याम कुष्मांडा सुभ्दास्तु मे
(सूरा से परिपूर्ण तथा रुधिर से भरे कलसो को अपने दो कर कमलों मैं धारण किये हुई देवी कुष्मांडा मेरे लिए सुभ्दाय्नी हो}

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=raju143;164679]गुरु जी में कोई भी काम मन में सोचता हु | और काम को सुरु करता हु मगर में उस काम पूरा नहीं कर पता हु आधा काम होता हे | कृप्या गुरूजी मुझे कोई आसान मंत्र बताये जिसे मेरा काम आसानी से पूरा हो जाये |[/QUOTE
दोस्त आपके प्रश्न का जवाब आपको मेरी पिछली पोस्टिंग मैं मिल जायेगा पोस्ट नो.८२

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> kya aap shani dev ko khush karne ke upay ya mantra bata sakte hn


 नीलांजन समाभास्म रवि पुत्रम यमाग्रजम 
छाया मार्तंड सम्भुतम तम नमामि सनिचारम 
सनी महाराज को मानाने का ये बहुत ही अद्भूत मन्त्र है पर आपको ये  बता दू की सनी न्याय के देवता है अगर आप माँ पिता की रोज सेवा करेगी तो इससे सनी बहुत ही खुस होगे

----------


## bindasanuj

धन्यबाद बहुत अच्छी जानकारी प्रस्तुती के लिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों नवरात्र मैं सकति आराधना का आज पांचवा दिन है.भगवती के विविध स्वरूपों मैं पांचवा स्थान स्कंदमाता को प्राप्त है.छान्दोग्य सुरुती के अनुसार भगवती की शक्ति से उत्प्प्न हए सनत कुमार का नाम स्कन्द है.उनकी माता होने से देवी का नाम स्कन्दमाता है.
इनकी पूजा ब्रम्हा , बिसनु,महेश,त्रिदेव  ो सहित यक्ष 
,किन्नरों और देत्यों ने भी की है.इस प्रकार ये सभी तत्वों की मूल बिंदु स्वरूप है.इनका वर्ण पूर्णत:सुभ्र है. ये कमल के आसन पे विराजमान है,इसलिए इन्हें पद्मासना देवी भी कहते है.स्कंदमाता देवी मैं मातृत्व का भाव है. इनकी आराधना करने से निसंतानो को संतान की प्राप्ति होती है,स्कन्दमाता मनुष्य को को सोचने और समझने की विसेस शक्ति देती है .
भगवती स्कन्दमाता के स्वरूप का ध्यान निम्न श्लोक के साथ किया जाता है-
सींहासनगता नित्यम प्द्माचितक्र्द्व  या
शुभदास्तु सदा देवी स्कंदमाता यशसीवनी
(सिंह के आसान पे विराजमान तथा कमल पुष्प से सुसोभित दो हाथो वाली यशसिवनी 
देवी स्कन्दमाता सदा सुभदायीनि हो)

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*चाँद जी नमस्कार सबसे पहले हिन्दू नव वर्ष की आपको हार्दिक बधाई मित्र मेरा स्वयं का कंप्यूटर    का व्यवसाय है पिछले कुछ महीनो से मेरे व्यवसाय में उतार आया है अब पहले जेसी आय नहीं हो रही है महनत पहले से ज्यादा कर रहा हु पर व्यवसाय में खर्च ज्यादा हो रहे है और लक्ष्मी जी ज्यादा नहीं आ रही है कृपया कोई उचित उपाय बताये मेरी राशी मिथुन है और राशी नाम कनु है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद जी नमस्कार सबसे पहले हिन्दू नव वर्ष की आपको हार्दिक बधाई मित्र मेरा स्वयं का कंप्यूटर का व्यवसाय है पिछले कुछ महीनो से मेरे व्यवसाय में उतार आया है अब पहले जेसी आय नहीं हो रही है महनत पहले से ज्यादा कर रहा हु पर व्यवसाय में खर्च ज्यादा हो रहे है और लक्ष्मी जी ज्यादा नहीं आ रही है कृपया कोई उचित उपाय बताये मेरी राशी मिथुन है और राशी नाम कनु है*


आपने मझे अपना मित्र बनाया ,धन्यवाद.आप तो इस फोरम की जान है,आपके सूत्र वैरी गुड है.आप जेसे इंसान मेरे सूत्र पे आये , मेरा सूत्र सफल हो गया मित्र मैंने आपकी परेशानी समझ ली है आपका काम आज और कल के बीच मैं हो जायेगा मित्र. केवल एक बात का ध्यान रखना पुरे विस्वास से मेरा उपाय करना फिर आप देखना कुछ ही दिनों मैं चमत्कार हो जायेगा मैं सच कह रहा हूँ मित्र

----------


## bindasanuj

मेरा भी वैसा ही हाल है पानीका मिनरल वाटरका व्यवसाय सुरु करने जा रहा हुँ पर काम हो ते होते रुक जाता है ऽ हाँ मेरे पार्टनर भी है हम चार लोग हैंऽ अबतक उस का प्रमुख मैं ही हुँ तो मुझे ही कुछ करना होगा मेरा राशी मिन है राशीका नाम झ से शुरु होता है १९८६ ।५।५ का जन्म है




> *चाँद जी नमस्कार सबसे पहले हिन्दू नव वर्ष की आपको हार्दिक बधाई मित्र मेरा स्वयं का कंप्यूटर    का व्यवसाय है पिछले कुछ महीनो से मेरे व्यवसाय में उतार आया है अब पहले जेसी आय नहीं हो रही है महनत पहले से ज्यादा कर रहा हु पर व्यवसाय में खर्च ज्यादा हो रहे है और लक्ष्मी जी ज्यादा नहीं आ रही है कृपया कोई उचित उपाय बताये मेरी राशी मिथुन है और राशी नाम कनु है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा भी वैसा ही हाल है पानीका मिनरल वाटरका व्यवसाय सुरु करने जा रहा हुँ पर काम हो ते होते रुक जाता है ऽ हाँ मेरे पार्टनर भी है हम चार लोग हैंऽ अबतक उस का प्रमुख मैं ही हुँ तो मुझे ही कुछ करना होगा मेरा राशी मिन है राशीका नाम झ से शुरु होता है १९८६ ।५।५ का जन्म है


दोस्त सुमित जी को जो हल दूँगा वो आप भी क्र लेना. रासी के बारे मैं मेरे को जानकारी नही है.
समस्त मंत्रो के रचियता तो केवल शिव है समय के साथ केवल उनमे संसोधन पुराने जमाने के विद्वानों ने किया है ये मन्त्र और उपाय सभी रसियों पे लागू होगे

----------


## lovejay

aap se baat kar ni he............

----------


## lovejay

*चाँद जी नमस्कार*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> aap se baat kar ni he............


तो बात कीजिये न यहाँ पे कोण मना कर रहा है आपको

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद जी नमस्कार*


जी आपको भी नमस्कार और बताए कैसे है आप

----------


## raju143

गुरूजी  अरहर के लाल फूल  यहाँ नहीं  मिलाता  है  तो  दुर्गा  माँ  की पूजा  कैसे  करना  चाहिए  कृप्या  मुझे इसका  उतार  जल्दी दीजिये |  कल दिनक  ९ तारिक   है

----------


## mam135

*चाँद जी नमशकार मेरी मित्रता स्वीकार करे .और अपने इस मित्र की एक परेशानी का हल बतात्ये.*
*मित्र में एक मोबाइल कंपनी  में कम करता हु बहुत महत्व कांक्षी हु पर जी तोड़ मेहनत  करने के बाद भी श्रम का उचीत फल नहीं मिल पi रहा कार्य में करता हु और श्रेय कोई और ले जाता हे .*
*करीब ६ महीनो से कुछ धन भी रुका पड़ा हे जिसका आने का कोई सर नहीं दिखा रहा .कृपया कोई हल बताये......... आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में .....*

----------


## raju143

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;165629]


> गुरु जी में कोई भी काम मन में सोचता हु | और काम को सुरु करता हु मगर में उस काम पूरा नहीं कर पता हु आधा काम होता हे | कृप्या गुरूजी मुझे कोई आसान मंत्र बताये जिसे मेरा काम आसानी से पूरा हो जाये |[/QUOTE
> दोस्त आपके प्रश्न का जवाब आपको मेरी पिछली पोस्टिंग मैं मिल जायेगा पोस्ट नो.८२



*गुरूजी  अरहर के लाल फूल  यहाँ नहीं  मिलाता  है  तो  दुर्गा  माँ  की पूजा  कैसे  करना  चाहिए  कृप्या  मुझे इसका  उतार  जल्दी दीजिये |  कल दिनक  ९ तारिक   है
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=raju143;166387]


> *गुरूजी अरहर के लाल फूल यहाँ नहीं मिलाता है तो दुर्गा माँ की पूजा कैसे करना चाहिए कृप्या मुझे इसका उतार जल्दी दीजिये | कल दिनक ९ तारिक है
> *


मित्र आप मेरी बात ठीक से समझे नही मैंने सुकल पक्ष की हिंदी की ९ तारीख कहा था, आज सुकल पक्ष की ५ तारीख है,सुकल पक्ष और हिंदी की तारीख की जानकारी आपको कैसे हो ये मैंने इसी सूत्र के पिछले पन्नों मैं बताई है, किरपा उसे देख ले. अभी नोरात्रे चल रहे है आज ५ वी तारीख है हिंदी की.
और टाइप मिस्टेक से अरहुल के फूल की जगह अरहर के फुल हो गया. आपको अरहुल के लाल फूल लेने है ये किसी भी दुर्गा माँ  के मंदिर आस पास फुल वाले से मिल जायेगे अगर नही मिलते हो तो दुर्गा मंदिर के पंडित से पूछ ले इन्ही फूलो से ही माँ की मनोकामना अराधना होती है मुझे लगता है अरहुल के लाल फुल आसानी से मिल जायेगे. टाइपिंग मैं हुई त्रुटी के लिए छमा करे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद जी नमशकार मेरी मित्रता स्वीकार करे .और अपने इस मित्र की एक परेशानी का हल बतात्ये.*
> *मित्र में एक मोबाइल कंपनी में कम करता हु बहुत महत्व कांक्षी हु पर जी तोड़ मेहनत करने के बाद भी श्रम का उचीत फल नहीं मिल पi रहा कार्य में करता हु और श्रेय कोई और ले जाता हे .*
> *करीब ६ महीनो से कुछ धन भी रुका पड़ा हे जिसका आने का कोई सर नहीं दिखा रहा .कृपया कोई हल बताये......... आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में .....*


आपकी मित्रता स्वीकार है दोस्त, आज आपके तरह के तिन सवाल आ गए है मैं इसपे विस्तृत रूप से काम कर  रहा हूँ , आसा है कल आप सबको उपाय मिल जायेगा.

----------


## smsboy

*केवल एक बात बोलूगा इश्वर उन्ही की मदद करते है जो स्वयं अपनी मदद करना जानते है यदि आपमें दृढनिश्चय, मेहनत करना , अनुशासन और सही समय की पहचान करने की छमता का आभाव है तो ये मन्त्र भी आपकी कुछ मदद नहीं कर पायेगे मै इस बात से सहमत हू की मंत्रो में बहुत शक्ति होती है लेकिन साथ में ये भी कहुगा की ये सभी तभी कार्ये करते है जब आप को खुद में विश्वाश हो ......   
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *केवल एक बात बोलूगा इश्वर उन्ही की मदद करते है जो स्वयं अपनी मदद करना जानते है यदि आपमें दृढनिश्चय, मेहनत करना , अनुशासन और सही समय की पहचान करने की छमता का आभाव है तो ये मन्त्र भी आपकी कुछ मदद नहीं कर पायेगे मै इस बात से सहमत हू की मंत्रो में बहुत शक्ति होती है लेकिन साथ में ये भी कहुगा की ये सभी तभी कार्ये करते है जब आप को खुद में विश्वाश हो ...... 
> *


मित्र आपके सुझाव स्वागत योग्य है,धन्यवाद

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> आपने मझे अपना मित्र बनाया ,धन्यवाद.आप तो इस फोरम की जान है,आपके सूत्र वैरी गुड है.आप जेसे इंसान मेरे सूत्र पे आये , मेरा सूत्र सफल हो गया मित्र मैंने आपकी परेशानी समझ ली है आपका काम आज और कल के बीच मैं हो जायेगा मित्र. केवल एक बात का ध्यान रखना पुरे विस्वास से मेरा उपाय करना फिर आप देखना कुछ ही दिनों मैं चमत्कार हो जायेगा मैं सच कह रहा हूँ मित्र



*धन्यवाद मित्र आपके सहयोग के लिए आप पर और भगवन पर पूरा विश्वास है इंसान को एक चीज कभी नहीं खोनी चाहिए वो है उम्मीद बस इसी उम्मीद से आपके सानिध्य में आया हु में*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *धन्यवाद मित्र आपके सहयोग के लिए आप पर और भगवन पर पूरा विश्वास है इंसान को एक चीज कभी नहीं खोनी चाहिए वो है उम्मीद बस इसी उम्मीद से आपके सानिध्य में आया हु में*


मित्र उम्मीद कभी नही छोरनी चाहिए, अगर आप गुड मैन है तो भगवान आपकी हर मुसीबतों को समाप्त कर देगे , मैंने तो ऐसा होते हुए ह्ज्जारो बार देखा है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों सक्ति आराधना का आज ६ ठा दिन है. भगवती के विभिन्न स्वरूपों के क्रम मैं आज का दिन भगवती कात्यायनी देवी का है.*
*देव्तावों की कार्य सिद्धि के लिए भगवती म्ह्रसी कात्यायन के आश्रम मैं परकट हुई . महर्षि ने उन्हें कन्या का स्थान दिया. इसलिए देवी कात्यायनी के नाम से जगत मैं परसिद्ध हुई.*
*ये देवी मनुष्य को समस्त भोतिक सुख और सभी उपलब्धिया अर्जित कराती है.मनुष्य का दाम्पत्य जीवन सुखी और लम्बा होता है.सत्रुवों का नाश होता है,और उनकी कार्य सिद्धि  मैं कोई बाधा नही आती है.*
*त्रिनेत्रो से विभूषित माता के मुख पे सोम्यत्ता है.इनका ध्यान निम्न मन्त्र से किया जाता है* 
*चन्द्र हासोज्ज्व्ल्करा शारदुलवर वाहना*
*कात्यायनी शुभम् दधादेवी दानव धातिनी*
*(चन्द्रहास नाम की तलवार की प्रभा से जिनका हाथ चमक रहा है , श्रेष्ठ सिंह जिसका वहन है, ऐसी असुर संघार कारिणी देवी कात्यायनी कल्याण करे)*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों अगर आप मेहनत कर रहे है इसके बावजूद व्यपार मैं नोकरी मैं आपको मनचाही सफलता नही मिल रही है तो ये उपाय आप ही के लिए है ,अगर आप पूर्ण विस्वास के साथ इसको करेगे तो निश्चित ही सफलता आपको मिलेगी.*
*सबसे पहले तो आप प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय के पहले उठकर फ्रेश हो जाये. फिर एक ताम्बे की घंटी ले ले. उसमे सुध जल भर ले जल मैं लाल रोली ,चावल , पिसा चंदन, लाल फुल डाल कर उगते सूर्य को रोज जल अर्पित करे सात बार इस मन्त्र को बोलते हुए*
*ओम घिरनी सूर्याय नमह* 
*फिर सूर्य से निवेदन करे अपनी सफलता के लिए* 
*फिर अपने घर के पूजा स्थान मैं जाके १०८ साबुत हल्दी की माला से भगवान वीरसपती के इस मन्त्र का एक माला जाप करे (साबुत हल्दी के १०८ पिस को पीले धागे मैं एक के बाद एक घांट बंधके माला बना ले.)*
*ओम बिरहम विरस पतये नहम* 
*और उनसे अपनी सफलता की मनोकामना मांगे (वीरसपती भगवान की तस्वीर बजार से खरीद ले.)*
*अब माँ दुर्गा के चित्र के आगे लाल फुल अर्पित करे और माँ के सामने इस मन्त्र का १०८ बार जाप करे* 
*सर्व बाधा विनिर्मुक्तो धन धान्य सुतानिव्त ह* 
*मनुष्यों मत्प्रसादेन भविस्यती न संश्य ह  ओम नमस चंडीकाये*
*अपनि दूकान ऑफिस मैं बुधवार के दिन कमलगट्टे की माला (पूजा के दूकान मैं मिल जायेगी)बिछा के उसके ऊपर लक्ष्मी माँ का चित्र एस्थापित करे उन्हें रोज धुप दिखा के इस मन्त्र का जाप करे कम से कम सात बार* 
*ओम कमल वासिने नमह* 
*उनसे बिजनेस मैं सफलता की कामना करे* 
*मित्रों आज सनिवार है कल रविवार से आप इनको चालू कर देगे मगर ध्यान रहे सूर्योदय के समय से ही इनको करना है नही तो कोई फायदा नही होगा*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*उपाय अति उत्तम है मित्र पर में अपने व्यवसाय में सुबह ७ बजे से आ जाता हु काचिंग क्लास्सेस का कार्य है और रात ९ तक काम करना पड़ता है अगर कोई दूसरा उप्पे हो तो बताये अन्यथा इसी को करने को कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## underground

lo ji yaha bhi pandit ji a gaye hai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *उपाय अति उत्तम है मित्र पर में अपने व्यवसाय में सुबह ७ बजे से आ जाता हु काचिंग क्लास्सेस का कार्य है और रात ९ तक काम करना पड़ता है अगर कोई दूसरा उप्पे हो तो बताये अन्यथा इसी को करने को कोशिश करूँगा*


मित्र सूर्योदय तो सुबह ६ बजे के पहले होता है. आपको इन सारे उप्पयो को करने मैं सिर्फ २० मिनुत के आस पास का टाइम लगेगा,दूसरा उपाय तो मेरे पास अभी नही है मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज नवरात्र की सप्तमी तिथि है आज के दिन माँ भगवती के कालरात्रि स्वरूप के दर्शन पूजन की मान्यता है.*
*भगवती का ये स्वरूप मिरत्यु को भी परस्त करने वाला है.*
*भगवती मैं मोत यानी की काल का भी विनास करने की सक्ति है इसलिए इन्हे कालरात्रि कहागया है.*
*इनकी पूजा करने से मिरतु को भी अपने वस मैं किया जा सकता है.*
*इनके ध्यान का मन्त्र ये है*
*जय त्वम देवी चामुनडे जय भूतारतिहारिणी*
*जय सर्वगते देवी कालरात्रि नमोस्तुते*

----------


## Devil khan

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4094


मित्र यंह पधार कर अपने विचार रखे ...........................धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आज नवरात्र की असटमी है इस दिन देवी के महागोरी सवरूप की पूजा का विधान है.*
*देवी ने भगवान शिव की कठोर तपस्या कर गोर वर्ण हासिल किया इसलिए वे महागोरी कहलाई .*
*महागोरी के स्वरूप का ध्यान जो भी मनुष्य भक्तिपूर्वक करते है वे सभी प्रकार के भय से मुक्ति पाके अपनी सारी कामनाओ को पूरा करते है.*
*इनको ध्यान करने का मन्त्र ये है*
*श्वेते   वृषे समारुढ़ा श्वेताम्बरधरा शुचिः*
*महागोरी सुभम दघान्महादेव परमोददा*
*(उजले बेल पे सवार,उजले वस्त्र धारण किये हुई और महादेव को आनंद परदान करने वाली सुधता की परीमूर्ति देवी महागोरी मंगलदायिनी हो)*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आज नवरात्र की नवमी है आज देवी सिद्धिदात्री की पूजा की जाती है.सभी प्रकार की सिद्धि प्रदान करने वाली माँ भगवती का एक स्वरूप सिद्धिदात्री का भी है.
माँ सिद्दिदात्री चार भुजावों वाली है. इनका वाहन  सिंह है.
ये कमल पुष्प पे आसीन रहती है.इनके दाहिने और के निचे के हाथ मैं चक्र व ऊपर के हाथ मैं गदा और बांयी और निचे के हाथ मैं शंख तथा ऊपर के हाथ मैं कमल पुष्प सुसोभित है
सिद्धिदात्री देवी का ध्यान निम्न मन्त्र के दुवारा किया जाता है-
*ऊं ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुंण्डाये विच्चे*
*ऊं सिद्धिदात्री देविये नमह*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*Re: अन्तर्वासना मेम्बरों की एक साम सरे मेम्बर लाइव एक साथ* 

*मेरा सभी फॉर्म के मेम्बर से आग्रह है की वो यहाँ आये और पार्टी मैं सामिल होने की गुजारिस मनोज भाई और सुसिल जी से करे ,सोच के देखे कितना मजा आएगा , जिनके सूत्र और जिनपे टिप्प्न्नी करके हम आनंदित होते है , जिनके सूत्र देखके हम अपना मनोरंजन करते है, अपने सारे गम भूल जाते है,जिनके कद काठी रूप रंग की हम कल्पना करते है वो हमारे सामने लाइव रहेगे तो किया होगा , देर न करे जितने जयादा मेम्बर यहाँ आयेगे पार्टी की अनुमति उतनी जल्दी मिलेगी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तों मैं कुछ दिन पहले नेपाल गया था वह पे जाके मैंने सिखा की किसी कन्या के विवाह मैं देरी हो रही है तो जल्दी विवाह कैसे हो? ये उपाय नेपाल के हिन्दुवो मैं काफी लोक्पीरय है. वह के लोगो ने मुझे बताया की ये उपाय माता सीता ने भगवान राम को पाने के लिया किया था .तभी से वह पे इस उपाय को किया जा रहा है, उन्हें पूर्ण विस्वास है की इस उपाय को करने से जल्दी ही कन्या को सुयोग्य वर की पराप्ती होती है.

----------


## indoree

किसी की आलोचना मत करो. बस उसके विचारों से कुछ फायदा उठायो.हर बेकार चीज़ मैं भी एक कार छुपी है. Rajindoree

----------


## indoree

किसी की आलोचना मत करो. बस उसके विचारों से कुछ फायदा उठायो.हर बेकार चीज़ मैं भी एक कार छुपी है. Rajindoree

----------


## akshay1

wo hame bhi bataye dhanyawad.

----------


## santarch2000

*bahut hi acha sutr hai par kuch morkhon ki samaj mein nahi aa raha hai kyon ki unkey dimak mein gobar bhara hai .  guruji aap is mantra key sutr ko aagy badha ee ye or mantra bheji ye hum intzar mein hain thanks*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी की आलोचना मत करो. बस उसके विचारों से कुछ फायदा उठायो.हर बेकार चीज़ मैं भी एक कार छुपी है. Rajindoree


मित्र बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया मित्र तहे दिल से सुक्रिया. ये मन्त्र किसी विद्वान या म्हापुरुस का नही है, ये मन्त्र तो मेरे स्व्गीय पिताजी का है, वे केंसर से पिरित थे, अंतिम सांस लेते हुए भी उन्होंने यही मन्त्र मुझसे कहा आज आपने मुझे पिताजी की याद दिला दी, मेरे पुरे परिवार के तरफ से आपको सुक्रिया.
भगवान आपकी हर आरजू को पूरा करे फिर से सुक्रिया.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *bahut hi acha sutr hai par kuch morkhon ki samaj mein nahi aa raha hai kyon ki unkey dimak mein gobar bhara hai . guruji aap is mantra key sutr ko aagy badha ee ye or mantra bheji ye hum intzar mein hain thanks*


मित्र ना तो मुझे थेंक्स चाहिए और ना ही रेपुटेशन. ये मन्त्र मेरे नही है ये तो शिव संकर के मंत्र है, कोण किया सोचता है मैं ये नही सोचता मुझे मेरा काम करना है, ये मुझे पता है. जिसको फायदा उठाना है उठा ले क्योंकि मैं कोई तांत्रिक या जोतिश नही हूँ. मैं तो शिव संकर के मानव कल्याण हेतु रचे गए मंत्रो को पूरी इमानदारी से आप लोगो के भले के लिए पेश कर रहा हूँ, आपके  सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> wo hame bhi bataye dhanyawad.


कल बता दूँगा मित्र . आज दिन मैं फोरम ठीक से काम नही कर रहा था.

----------


## freelalkitabkundli

नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय

Your Name:

Gender(male/female):

Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):

Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):



Place of birth:

State :  

Country:

----------


## freelalkitabkundli

नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय

Your Name:

Gender(male/female):

Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):

Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):


Place of birth:

State :  

Country:

mail me : freelalkitabkundli@yahoo.com

----------


## freelalkitabkundli

नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय

Your Name:

Gender(male/female):

Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):

Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):


Place of birth:

State :  

Country:

mail me : [email]freelalkitabkundli@yahoo.com

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय
> 
> Your Name:
> 
> Gender(male/female):
> 
> Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):
> 
> Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):
> ...


*सूत्र मैं आने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र अब जरा ये तो बताओ अगर इस सूत्र मैं लाल किताब के दुवारा कुंडली मांगी जाती है तो किया आप इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट करके उसका जवाब देगे?*

----------


## freelalkitabkundli

सूत्र मैं आने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र अब जरा ये तो बताओ अगर इस सूत्र मैं लाल किताब के दुवारा कुंडली मांगी जाती है तो किया आप इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट करके उसका जवाब देगे?

जी*हॉ*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=freelalkitabkundli;174865]सूत्र मैं आने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र अब जरा ये तो बताओ अगर इस सूत्र मैं लाल किताब के दुवारा कुंडली मांगी जाती है तो किया आप इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट करके उसका जवाब देगे?

जी*हॉ*[/
मदद के लिए थेंक्स दोस्त

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=freelalkitabkundli;174127]नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय

Your Name:

Gender(male/female):

Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):

Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):


Place of birth:

State : 

Co
*मित्रों ये सारी बाते अगर आप इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट करेगे तो हमारे नए मित्र आपको इसी सूत्र मैं लाल किताब के जरिये आपको कुंडली बनके इसी सूत्र मैं दे देगे किर्पया इसका भरपूर लाभ ले*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*१६ अरिल से २२ अप्रैल तक आने वाले व्रत और त्यौहार* 
*१६ अप्रैल - शिवदमनक चतुर्दसी, मीनाक्षी कल्यानम (साउथ इंडिया) मदंनभ्नजिका (मिथ्लान्च्ल )* 
*१७ अप्रेल - पूर्णिमा व्रत , हाटकेशवर महोत्सव , पाप संडे (ईसाई)*
*१८ अप्रेल - स्न्नान ध्यान की चेत्री पूर्णिमा ,वेसाख स्नान नियम प्रारम्भ* 
*१९ अप्रेल - कच्छपावतार जयंती,श्री मंगल दर्शन (उज्जेन ), आशा द्वितीया व्रत* 
*२० अप्रेल - सूर्य सायन, सोर गिरिस्म ऋतू आरम्भ* 
*२१ अप्रेल - संक्स्टी श्रीगणेश चतुर्थि, अनुसुईया जयंती* 
*२२ अप्रेल - श्री पचमी (जम्मू कश्मीर ),गुड फराईडये (ईसाई ), वैभव लक्ष्मी व्रत-कथा*

----------


## santarch2000

mein aap say upay chahta hoon - meri biwi kisi bhi kary ko kati hai tou usey saflat hasil nahi hoti ,bahut pareyshan rehti hai , or kisi bhi karys mein uska mn nahi lagta hai kripya kar koi upay batayen uskey liye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> mein aap say upay chahta hoon - meri biwi kisi bhi kary ko kati hai tou usey saflat hasil nahi hoti ,bahut pareyshan rehti hai , or kisi bhi karys mein uska mn nahi lagta hai kripya kar koi upay batayen uskey liye


*किरपा हिंदी मैं लिखे, आपका उपाय मेरी पिछली पोस्टिंग नुम्बर ८२ मैं मिल जायेगा,धन्यवाद.*

----------


## santarch2000

koi or dusra saral upay nahi hai kya bhai w bhut hi lamba upy hai 108 din ka

----------


## bindasanuj

> *मित्रों अगर आप मेहनत कर रहे है इसके बावजूद व्यपार मैं नोकरी मैं आपको मनचाही सफलता नही मिल रही है तो ये उपाय आप ही के लिए है ,अगर आप पूर्ण विस्वास के साथ इसको करेगे तो निश्चित ही सफलता आपको मिलेगी.*
> *सबसे पहले तो आप प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय के पहले उठकर फ्रेश हो जाये. फिर एक ताम्बे की घंटी ले ले. उसमे सुध जल भर ले जल मैं लाल रोली ,चावल , पिसा चंदन, लाल फुल डाल कर उगते सूर्य को रोज जल अर्पित करे सात बार इस मन्त्र को बोलते हुए*
> *ओम घिरनी सूर्याय नमह* 
> *फिर सूर्य से निवेदन करे अपनी सफलता के लिए* 
> *फिर अपने घर के पूजा स्थान मैं जाके १०८ साबुत हल्दी की माला से भगवान वीरसपती के इस मन्त्र का एक माला जाप करे (साबुत हल्दी के १०८ पिस को पीले धागे मैं एक के बाद एक घांट बंधके माला बना ले.)*
> *ओम बिरहम विरस पतये नहम* 
> *और उनसे अपनी सफलता की मनोकामना मांगे (वीरसपती भगवान की तस्वीर बजार से खरीद ले.)*
> *अब माँ दुर्गा के चित्र के आगे लाल फुल अर्पित करे और माँ के सामने इस मन्त्र का १०८ बार जाप करे* 
> *सर्व बाधा विनिर्मुक्तो धन धान्य सुतानिव्त ह* 
> ...


धन्यबाद मित्र उपायके लिए पर कोइ सरल सा उपाय हो तो मेहरवानी रहेगी । कामकी चकाचौन्ध एवं आलसी जो हो गएँ है हम काम से थकान इतनी होती है की घर जाते ही खाना खा लिया कम्प्युटर पे विजनेसका काम कर लिया ११ से ०१ बजे तक काम खत्तम कर लिया फिर सो लिया सुवह ७ से पहले कोइ जगाए तो भी ८ से पहले विस्तर से निकलने का मन नही होता फिर नहाना खाना फिर ९ से अफिस जानाऽऽऽऽऽऽऽऽ वस फिर भी सफलताऽऽऽऽ दुर ही वैठता है सरल सा उपाय हो तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाए ।

----------


## sushilnkt

> धन्यबाद मित्र उपायके लिए पर कोइ सरल सा उपाय हो तो मेहरवानी रहेगी । कामकी चकाचौन्ध एवं आलसी जो हो गएँ है हम काम से थकान इतनी होती है की घर जाते ही खाना खा लिया कम्प्युटर पे विजनेसका काम कर लिया ११ से ०१ बजे तक काम खत्तम कर लिया फिर सो लिया सुवह ७ से पहले कोइ जगाए तो भी ८ से पहले विस्तर से निकलने का मन नही होता फिर नहाना खाना फिर ९ से अफिस जानाऽऽऽऽऽऽऽऽ वस फिर भी सफलताऽऽऽऽ दुर ही वैठता है सरल सा उपाय हो तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाए ।


बस एक बार रोज का नियम बनालो की हम योग करना हे वो भी एकग्रता वाला और उसके साथ शिव का कोई भी मंत्र जो आपकी जिंदगी बदल सके ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बस एक बार रोज का नियम बनालो की हम योग करना हे वो भी एकग्रता वाला और उसके साथ शिव का कोई भी मंत्र जो आपकी जिंदगी बदल सके ....


मित्र सुसिल जी आपकी बात १६ आने सच है. सुर्वोदय के पहले उठाना चाहिए, फिर योग फिर सूर्य को जल अर्पित, फिर घर के मंदिर मैं शिव मन्त्र  ,फिर उसके बाद आपको जो करना है सो करे. जीवन मंगलमय हो जायेगा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यबाद मित्र उपायके लिए पर कोइ सरल सा उपाय हो तो मेहरवानी रहेगी । कामकी चकाचौन्ध एवं आलसी जो हो गएँ है हम काम से थकान इतनी होती है की घर जाते ही खाना खा लिया कम्प्युटर पे विजनेसका काम कर लिया ११ से ०१ बजे तक काम खत्तम कर लिया फिर सो लिया सुवह ७ से पहले कोइ जगाए तो भी ८ से पहले विस्तर से निकलने का मन नही होता फिर नहाना खाना फिर ९ से अफिस जानाऽऽऽऽऽऽऽऽ वस फिर भी सफलताऽऽऽऽ दुर ही वैठता है सरल सा उपाय हो तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाए ।


मित्र सुसिल जी आपकी बात १६ आने सच है. सुर्वोदय के पहले उठाना चाहिए, फिर योग फिर सूर्य को जल अर्पित, फिर घर के मंदिर मैं शिव मन्त्र ,फिर उसके बाद आपको जो करना है सो करे. जीवन मंगलमय हो जायेगा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> koi or dusra saral upay nahi hai kya bhai w bhut hi lamba upy hai 108 din ka


*मित्र ये तो बहुत ही आसान उपाय है १०८ दिन करना है ठीक है, आपको रिजल्ट ७ दिन के बाद ही मिल जायेगे पर १०८ दिन क्र लेना मित्र*

----------


## santarch2000

अरहर के लाल फूल  koun sa hota hai or kaisa hota hai kipya kar batayen

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अरहर के लाल फूल koun sa hota hai or kaisa hota hai kipya kar batayen


माफ करना मित्र, टाइप मैं गलती हो गयी अभी एडिट करने गया था एडिट हो ही नही रहा है. अरहर का लाल फुल तो कुछ होता ही नही है.
आपको अरहुल के लाल फुल लेने है, ये बरी आसानी से हर जगह मिल जाते है, दुर्गा माँ के मंदिर के पास तो अवस्य ही मील जायेगे, माँ की अराधना के लिए पूजा अरहुल के फुल से होती है.
समानार्थक शब्द - अड़हुल, जवा-कुसुम, देवी-पुष्प, गुड़हल

----------


## Neelima

समानार्थक शब्द - अड़हुल, जवा-कुसुम, देवी-पुष्प, गुड़हल 
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/hibiscus

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=Neelima;181539]समानार्थक शब्द - अड़हुल, जवा-कुसुम, देवी-पुष्प, गुड़हल 
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/hibiscus[/QUOT

वाह कमाल है. नीलिमा जी आपका स्वागत है.

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> *धन्यवाद मित्र आपके सहयोग के लिए आप पर और भगवन पर पूरा विश्वास है इंसान को एक चीज कभी नहीं खोनी चाहिए वो है उम्मीद बस इसी उम्मीद से आपके सानिध्य में आया हु में*



*मित्र आपके द्वारा दिया गया उपाय लगातार एक हफ्ते से ज्यादा समय से कर रहा हु पर अभी तक कोई फायदा मुझे नहीं हुआ रोज सुबह ५ बजे उठकर वेसा ही कर रहा हु जैसा आपने दिया था पर अभी तक कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ मुझे बल्कि कुछ दिनों से आर्थिक तंगी बनी हुई है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=sumit.khare;182078]*मित्र आपके द्वारा दिया गया उपाय लगातार एक हफ्ते से ज्यादा समय से कर रहा हु पर अभी तक कोई फायदा मुझे नहीं हुआ रोज सुबह ५ बजे उठकर वेसा ही कर रहा हु जैसा आपने दिया था पर अभी तक कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ मुझे बल्कि कुछ दिनों से आर्थिक तंगी बनी हुई है* [/QUOTE
मित्र सुमित जी धीरज रखे, ये कोई मेरा आविष्कार किया हुवा उपाय नही है जो काम नही करेगा, मने इस उपाय को सफल होते हुए अनेको बार देखा है.
आपकी परेशानी जरूर दूर होगी, मित्र बीएस इसको करते रहो आप, और मुझे भी बताते रहो आप.

----------


## vishnu_usha

> नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय
> 
> Your Name: vishnu bhawsinghka
> 
> Gender(male/female): male
> 
> Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy) :29.04.1956
> 
> Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):11.20.32.pm
> ...


 my mail : vishnubhawsinghka@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Devil khan

*बहुत उम्दा दोस्त ....................



दोस्तों आपका स्वागत है मेरे नए सूत्रों पर कृपया यंह पधार कर अपने विचार जरूर दे .............धन्यवाद 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4347
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4339
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4094*

----------


## mravay

क्या मन्त्र दिया है भाई मजा आ गया मेरी तरफ से ++

----------


## dev bajpai1234

गलती के लिए छ्माप्र्र्थी 
मित्र आप ने जो ये मन्त्र  लिखे है इनके उचारण गलत हैं और इसके गलत होने पर इनका प्रभाव विपरीत होता है इस लिए इनका शुद्ध उचारण करें 
jaese  -ओम हरान ह्रीं हरों श सुराय नमह
(  ॐ ह्रां ह्रीं ह्रों सं: सूर्याय नम:)

----------


## dev bajpai1234

गलती के लिए छ्माप्र्र्थी

----------


## dev bajpai1234

गलती के लिए छ्माप्र्र्थी  कन्फिउजन में हो gaya क्रप्या इसे मिटा दें 
आप की mahan क्रपा होगी
dhnvaad

----------


## MALLIKA

> दोस्तों मानव के जीवन मैं मंत्रो का विसेस महत्व है.पुराने ज़माने मैं ऋषि _मुनि विद्वान ,योधा सभी मंत्रो का प्रयोग करते थे.प्राचीन इंडिया मैं मंत्रो की सक्ती से लोग हवा मैं उढ़ सकते थे .सस्त्रो को रोक सकते थे बारिश करा सकते थे .मैं भारतीय गर्न्थो के बेमिसाल मंत्रो को आपके सामने पेश कर रहा हूँ. जिसका जाप करके आप जीवन मैं आई निरासा को खुसी मई बदल सकते है.केवल विश्वास करने की जरूरत है .जरूर अज्माके देखे.आपकी कोई समस्या हो तो वो भी बताये मैं उसके लिए भी आपको मंत्र दूंगा.ये याद रखे आज भी दुनिया मंत्रो पे ही चल रही है अब इसका आधुनिक नाम पास्वोर्ड हो गया है.




मित्र पहली बात की आप  शुद्ध हिंदी में लिखे !
वरना अर्थ का अनर्थ हो सकता है !
मंत्रो का सही उचारण बहुत जरुरी हैं !
तभी उससे पूर्ण सफलता मिल सकती हैं !
आपने कई मन्त्र दिए है जो की आपके लिखने के हिसाब से सही नहीं हैं !
कृपया उसको सुधारे!

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मित्र आपके द्वारा दिया गया उपाय लगातार एक हफ्ते से ज्यादा समय से कर रहा हु पर अभी तक कोई फायदा मुझे नहीं हुआ रोज सुबह ५ बजे उठकर वेसा ही कर रहा हु जैसा आपने दिया था पर अभी तक कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ मुझे बल्कि कुछ दिनों से आर्थिक तंगी बनी हुई है*



मित्र पहली बात की आप  शुद्ध हिंदी में लिखे !
वरना अर्थ का अनर्थ हो सकता है !
मंत्रो का सही उचारण बहुत जरुरी हैं !
तभी उससे पूर्ण सफलता मिल सकती हैं !
आपने कई मन्त्र दिए है जो की आपके लिखने के हिसाब से सही नहीं हैं !
कृपया उसको सुधारे!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गलती के लिए छ्माप्र्र्थी 
> मित्र आप ने जो ये मन्त्र लिखे है इनके उचारण गलत हैं और इसके गलत होने पर इनका प्रभाव विपरीत होता है इस लिए इनका शुद्ध उचारण करें 
> jaese -ओम हरान ह्रीं हरों श सुराय नमह
> ( ॐ ह्रां ह्रीं ह्रों सं: सूर्याय नम:)


मित्र मैं जिस सॉफ्टवेर से टाइप कर रहा हूँ वो हिंदी का है, लेकिन मन्त्र संस्कृत मैं है इसलिए मैंने उसे ऐसे लिखा है जिसे आप रीड करे तो उच्चारण सही हो, बाकि बात विपरीत परभाव की तो मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा कुछ नही होता , क्योकि मंत्र का आराधना अंतर्मन से होती है , वैसे भी संस्कृत देव भासा है,मनुष्य की नही है , मनुष्यों दुवारा की गयी व्याकरण सम्बन्धी गलतियों को देव माफ कर देते है, आप कुछ समय तक राम राम बोलो तो सामने वालो को मरा मरा भी लग सकता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र पहली बात की आप शुद्ध हिंदी में लिखे !
> वरना अर्थ का अनर्थ हो सकता है !
> मंत्रो का सही उचारण बहुत जरुरी हैं !
> तभी उससे पूर्ण सफलता मिल सकती हैं !
> आपने कई मन्त्र दिए है जो की आपके लिखने के हिसाब से सही नहीं हैं !
> कृपया उसको सुधारे!


 
मित्र मंत्र सुध हिंदी मैं नही होते है. वे तो भगवान शिव दुआरा संस्कृत मैं कहे गए है 

मित्र मैं जिस सॉफ्टवेर से टाइप कर रहा हूँ वो हिंदी का है, लेकिन मन्त्र संस्कृत मैं है इसलिए मैंने उसे ऐसे लिखा है जिसे आप रीड करे तो उच्चारण सही हो, बाकि बात विपरीत परभाव की तो मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा कुछ नही होता , क्योकि मंत्र का आराधना अंतर्मन से होती है , वैसे भी संस्कृत देव भासा है,मनुष्य की नही है , मनुष्यों दुवारा की गयी व्याकरण सम्बन्धी गलतियों को देव माफ कर देते है, आप कुछ समय तक राम राम बोलो तो सामने वालो को मरा मरा भी सुनने मैं लग सकता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मंत्र सुध हिंदी मैं नही होते है. वे तो भगवान शिव दुआरा संस्कृत मैं कहे गए है 
> 
> मित्र मैं जिस सॉफ्टवेर से टाइप कर रहा हूँ वो हिंदी का है, लेकिन मन्त्र संस्कृत मैं है इसलिए मैंने उसे ऐसे लिखा है जिसे आप रीड करे तो उच्चारण सही हो, बाकि बात विपरीत परभाव की तो मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा कुछ नही होता , क्योकि मंत्र का आराधना अंतर्मन से होती है , वैसे भी संस्कृत देव भासा है,मनुष्य की नही है , मनुष्यों दुवारा की गयी व्याकरण सम्बन्धी गलतियों को देव माफ कर देते है, आप कुछ समय तक राम राम बोलो तो सामने वालो को मरा मरा भी सुनने मैं लग सकता है.


 
वैसे मित्रों मैं संस्कृत का सॉफ्टवेर खोज रहा हूँ किन्ही के पास हो तो मुझे बताए

----------


## MALLIKA

> मित्र मंत्र सुध हिंदी मैं नही होते है. वे तो भगवान शिव दुआरा संस्कृत मैं कहे गए है 
> 
> मित्र मैं जिस सॉफ्टवेर से टाइप कर रहा हूँ वो हिंदी का है, लेकिन मन्त्र संस्कृत मैं है इसलिए मैंने उसे ऐसे लिखा है जिसे आप रीड करे तो उच्चारण सही हो, बाकि बात विपरीत परभाव की तो मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा कुछ नही होता , क्योकि मंत्र का आराधना अंतर्मन से होती है , वैसे भी संस्कृत देव भासा है,मनुष्य की नही है , मनुष्यों दुवारा की गयी व्याकरण सम्बन्धी गलतियों को देव माफ कर देते है, आप कुछ समय तक राम राम बोलो तो सामने वालो को मरा मरा भी सुनने मैं लग सकता है.



मित्र मैं आपको याद  दिला दूँ  की रावण को  जब पुत्र होने वाला था !
तो उसने इस धरा के समस्त प्रकांड मन्त्र ज्ञाता मुनियों को बुलाया था ! 
पर देवताओं ने इस बात को पहले से ही जान लिया था की रावण कुछ गलत करने वाला  है !
रावण ने सभी मुनियों को कहा की वो ऐसा मन्त्र का जाप करे , 
जिससे इंद्र को मारने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो !
पर देव मुनि नारद ने रावण से अपनी चतुराई से 
मन्त्र में सिर्फ एक शब्द का बदलाव करवा दिया !
जिससे मन्त्र का मतलब ये हुआ की ,
इंद्र के हाथो मरने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो ?
अब आप बताये की सिर्फ एक शब्द से 
मन्त्र का पूरा मतलब बदल जाता है ,
और आपके हिसाब से किसी को कोई हानि  नहीं होगी  ?

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र जब तक आपको  संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेअर नहीं मिल जाता है 
कृपया तब तक यहाँ कुछ भी पोस्ट न करे !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मैं आपको याद दिला दूँ की रावण को जब पुत्र होने वाला था !
> तो उसने इस धरा के समस्त प्रकांड मन्त्र ज्ञाता मुनियों को बुलाया था ! 
> पर देवताओं ने इस बात को पहले से ही जान लिया था की रावण कुछ गलत करने वाला है !
> रावण ने सभी मुनियों को कहा की वो ऐसा मन्त्र का जाप करे , 
> जिससे इंद्र को मारने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो !
> पर देव मुनि नारद ने रावण से अपनी चतुराई से 
> मन्त्र में सिर्फ एक शब्द का बदलाव करवा दिया !
> जिससे मन्त्र का मतलब ये हुआ की ,
> इंद्र के हाथो मरने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो ?
> ...


 


मित्र आपने मेरी बात समझी ही नही है, पहले आपने कहा सुध हिंदी का प्रयोग करे. खेर छोरिये
मैं आपको जानकारी दे दू मन्त्र लिखने से कुछ नही होता है आप मन्त्र का उच्चारण कैसे करते है वो महत्वपूर्ण है , अगर आपको मेरे किसी मन्त्र का उच्चारण करने के बाद मन्त्र गलत लगा हो तो बताए, सिर्फ पुब्लिसिटी पाने के लिए मित्र ऐसा ना कहे. मैंने मन्त्र काफी सरल भासा मैं लिखा है जिसका उच्चारण किया जय तो वे बिलकुल संस्कृत का होता है, आप बताए कोण से मन्त्र का उच्चारण किया तो वो आको गलत लगा.

रही रावण की बात वो तो महा पंडित था, सिर्फ झूटी बात पेस की है आपने, किरपा वो मंत्र भी बताए जिससे आप के अनुसार ये अनहोनी हुयी. 
रावण तो इस पुरे संसार मै सबसे बिग त्तंत्र और मन्त्र का  जनक था. उसरे दूसरों की आवश्यकता कम से कम मन्त्र और तंत्र के बारे मैं नही हो सकती .
वैसे भी एक  उदाहरण को सबूत नही अपवाद कहा जाता है, ना तो आपने नारद का मन्त्र पेश किया और ना ही रावण के पुत्र का नाम बताया, ये  कोण से ग्रन्थ मैं लिखा है उसे भी नही बताया.
किर्पया झूटी दलीले पेश कर समय नष्ट ना करे. किसी पे इल्जाम के लगाने के पहले ठोस जानकारी पूरी दे. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=MALLIKA-E-HUSN;186478]मित्र जब तक आपको संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेअर नहीं मिल जाता है 
कृपया तब तक यहाँ कुछ भी पोस्ट न करे ![/QUOTE



माफ करना मित्र. ये आपने बात अपनी अधिकार सीमा के बाहर जा के की है.
आप कोई इस फोरम के नियामक नही है, अगर आपको लगता है की मैंने कुछ गलत पोस्ट किया है ,तो सबूत के साथ फोरम के नियामक जी से सिकायत करे, वो मेरे सूत्र को ही बंद क्र देगे. मुझे पता है आप ऐसा सबूत पेश ही नही क्र पायेगे.
आपने रावण की झूटी गाथा  प्रस्तुत की मित्र, पर आप साबित कर गए की आपको कुछ आता ही नही है, आपने फोरम के नियम भी नही रीड किये है, आपने ये जो बात बोली आपके अधिकार सीमा के बाहर है.
आपकी ओकात या हेसियत नही है की आप किसी को ऐसा बोल सके. अपनी सीमा मैं रहे मित्र, झूटी पुब्लिसिटी के लिए यहाँ आके विवाद ना करे. थैंक्स 
कोई ठोस सबूत देके ही दूसरों की बुराई  करे.
और हाँ अगली बार फोरम पे आने के पहले रूल जरूर देख ले.
आपने बिना नियम रीड किये ही,       मैं फोरम के नियम को स्वीकार करता हूँ के बट्टन को प्रेस किया है.
और अगर रुल रीड कर के ये किया है तो आप खुद ही उद्दंड है.
किसी भी पोस्ट की सिकायत के लिए सबूत के साथ नियामक के पास जाए, सूत्र पे आके बिना किसी जानकारी के विवाद न करे. धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*२३ अप्रैल को मनाने वाले वाले व्रत और त्यौहार*

*बाबु कुवर सिंह जयंती* 

*ईस्टर उत्सव का पवित्र शनिवार* 

*बुध मार्गी रात्रि एक बज क्र ३ मिनुट पे* 

*सूर्य उत्तरायण* 
*वसंत ऋतू*

*राहू काल- सुबह ९ बजे से १०.३० तक*

----------


## MALLIKA

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;186499]


> मित्र जब तक आपको संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेअर नहीं मिल जाता है 
> कृपया तब तक यहाँ कुछ भी पोस्ट न करे ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> माफ करना मित्र. ये आपने बात अपनी अधिकार सीमा के बाहर जा के की है.
> आप कोई इस फोरम के नियामक नही है, अगर आपको लगता है की मैंने कुछ गलत पोस्ट किया है ,तो सबूत के साथ फोरम के नियामक जी से सिकायत करे, वो मेरे सूत्र को ही बंद क्र देगे. मुझे पता है आप ऐसा सबूत पेश ही नही क्र पायेगे.
> आपने रावण की झूटी गाथा  प्रस्तुत की मित्र, पर आप साबित कर गए की आपको कुछ आता ही नही है, आपने फोरम के नियम भी नही रीड किये है, आपने ये जो बात बोली आपके अधिकार सीमा के बाहर है.
> आपकी ओकात या हेसियत नही है की आप किसी को ऐसा बोल सके. अपनी सीमा मैं रहे मित्र, झूटी पुब्लिसिटी के लिए यहाँ आके विवाद ना करे. थैंक्स 
> ...



मित्र मैंने आपको कोई गलत बात नहीं  की थी जो आप मुझे मेरी औकात दिखने लगे !
पहली बात की आप खुद अपनी लिखी हिंदी  पढ़ कर देखे क्या आपको गलतियाँ नज़र नही आती है ?
और रही बात कुछ न पेस्ट करने की तो  मैंने यहाँ के सभी मेम्बरों का ध्यान रख कर ये बात कही है !
 क्योंकी  अगर यहाँ के सदस्य को अगर  कोई गलत प्रभाव पड़ा तो बुराई आपकी नहीं, बुराई अन्तर्वासना फोरम की होगी !
आपको बुरा लगा हो तो माफ़ कीजियेगा !  पर जो चीज़ गलत लिखी जाती है उसको गलत ही पढ़ा जायेगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;186499]


> मित्र जब तक आपको संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेअर नहीं मिल जाता है 
> कृपया तब तक यहाँ कुछ भी पोस्ट न करे ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> माफ करना मित्र. ये आपने बात अपनी अधिकार सीमा के बाहर जा के की है.
> आप कोई इस फोरम के नियामक नही है, अगर आपको लगता है की मैंने कुछ गलत पोस्ट किया है ,तो सबूत के साथ फोरम के नियामक जी से सिकायत करे, वो मेरे सूत्र को ही बंद क्र देगे. मुझे पता है आप ऐसा सबूत पेश ही नही क्र पायेगे.
> आपने रावण की झूटी गाथा  प्रस्तुत की मित्र, पर आप साबित कर गए की आपको कुछ आता ही नही है, आपने फोरम के नियम भी नही रीड किये है, आपने ये जो बात बोली आपके अधिकार सीमा के बाहर है.
> आपकी ओकात या हेसियत नही है की आप किसी को ऐसा बोल सके. अपनी सीमा मैं रहे मित्र, झूटी पुब्लिसिटी के लिए यहाँ आके विवाद ना करे. थैंक्स 
> ...



और मित्र रही बात पब्लिकसिटी की तो  मैं आपको बता दूँ की मुझे पब्लिकसिटी की जरुरत नहीं है !
और न ही आपका सूत्र इतना पापुलर है की मुझे यहाँ आकर पब्लिकसिटी मिल जाएगी ?
इस लिए आगे से अपनी गलतियों को सुधारे ! अगर कोई सदस्य आपको कोई सुझाव दे  तो कृपया उसको माने !
बाकी सूत्र मनोरंजन के लिए है पर आपने जो सूत्र शुरु किया है उससे लोगो को  फायदा पहुचने के लिए बनाया हैं !
पर आप जिस तरह से यहाँ गलत लिख कर पोस्ट कर रहे है उससे लोगो को हानि भी हो  सकती है !
आपको कोई सही  राय दे रहा है तो आप उसको भी गलत बना रहे है !

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र मैं आपको याद  दिला दूँ  की रावण को  जब पुत्र होने वाला था !
> तो उसने इस धरा के समस्त प्रकांड मन्त्र ज्ञाता मुनियों को बुलाया था ! 
> पर देवताओं ने इस बात को पहले से ही जान लिया था की रावण कुछ गलत करने वाला  है !
> रावण ने सभी मुनियों को कहा की वो ऐसा मन्त्र का जाप करे , 
> जिससे इंद्र को मारने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो !
> पर देव मुनि नारद ने रावण से अपनी चतुराई से 
> मन्त्र में सिर्फ एक शब्द का बदलाव करवा दिया !
> जिससे मन्त्र का मतलब ये हुआ की ,
> इंद्र के हाथो मरने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो ?
> ...


जहां तक मैंने आज तक मन्त्र एवं तन्त्र व इनके उपयोग पढ़े और अनुभव किया हैं, 
शुद्धि अति-आवश्यक है. बिना शुद्ध जाप किये या इनका उच्चारण किये हम इनके वो प्रभाव नहीं ले सकते हैं जो मिलने चाहियें या इनके प्रभाव हानिकारक भी हो सकते हैं.
इसलिए इनके उच्चारण यदि हम तेज पढ़कर नहीं कर सकते हैं तो धीरे धीरे सही उच्चारण करते हुए मन्त्र साधने चाहियें.
"कृष्ण" को "कृष्णा" या "करिश्ना" उच्चारण करना गलत भावार्थ को जन्म देता है. यहाँ मन्त्रों को हमारे समझने की नहीं अपितु जिनके लिए मन्त्र उच्चारित किये जा रहे हैं उनके समझने की बात शामिल है. जब किसी गलत चीज के लिए हम गुस्सा हो जाते हैं तो कोई और भी गुस्सा हो सकता है जब किसी मन्त्र को गलत तरीके से कह कर उसके भावार्थ ही गलत कर दिए गए हों.

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र जब तक आपको  संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेअर नहीं मिल जाता है 
> कृपया तब तक यहाँ कुछ भी पोस्ट न करे !


मेरी ऊपर लिखी प्रविष्टि के जवाब में मैं यहीं पर एक उदाहरण दे देता हूँ, 
मल्लिका जी कथन तो सही है लेकिन भावार्थ बदल गए हैं, सही शब्द इस प्रकार से होने चाहियें
*
मित्र जब तक आपको  संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेअर नहीं मिल जाता है 
कृपया तब तक यहाँ इस प्रकार के मन्त्र पोस्ट करने से बचें ताकि गलत मन्त्रों की प्रविष्टि ना हो.* 
*
जब गलत भावार्थ इतना विवाद पैदा कर सकते हैं तो आप मन्त्रों की विध्वंसता का अनुमान खुद लगा सकते हैं.*

----------


## Munneraja

फिर भी सदस्यों से उम्मीद की जाती है कि वे सीधी विवादित प्रविष्टियाँ ना करके शिकायत द्वारा व्यवस्था बनाए रखने में सहायता करेंगे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जहां तक मैंने आज तक मन्त्र एवं तन्त्र व इनके उपयोग पढ़े और अनुभव किया हैं, 
> शुद्धि अति-आवश्यक है. बिना शुद्ध जाप किये या इनका उच्चारण किये हम इनके वो प्रभाव नहीं ले सकते हैं जो मिलने चाहियें या इनके प्रभाव हानिकारक भी हो सकते हैं.
> इसलिए इनके उच्चारण यदि हम तेज पढ़कर नहीं कर सकते हैं तो धीरे धीरे सही उच्चारण करते हुए मन्त्र साधने चाहियें.
> "कृष्ण" को "कृष्णा" या "करिश्ना" उच्चारण करना गलत भावार्थ को जन्म देता है. यहाँ मन्त्रों को हमारे समझने की नहीं अपितु जिनके लिए मन्त्र उच्चारित किये जा रहे हैं उनके समझने की बात शामिल है. जब किसी गलत चीज के लिए हम गुस्सा हो जाते हैं तो कोई और भी गुस्सा हो सकता है जब किसी मन्त्र को गलत तरीके से कह कर उसके भावार्थ ही गलत कर दिए गए हों.


नियामक जी नमस्कार मैं कल तक मंत्रो को ठीक क्र दूंगा EDIT करके .

किर्पया आगे से किसी को मेरे मन्त्र पे कोई आपति हो तो किरपा करके कम से कम उस मन्त्र का या पोस्ट नो. डाल दे जिससे की सुधारने मैं आसानी हो.
अभी तक की टाइपिंग मिस्टेक को मैं ठीक क्र दूंगा.
साथ ही सभी से आग्रह है की मंत्रो का इस्तेमाल करने से पहले किसी विद्वान मंत्रो के जानकार से उच्चारण करना सीख ले.

----------


## arvind300

> नियामक जी नमस्कार मैं कल तक मंत्रो को ठीक क्र दूंगा EDIT करके .
> 
> किर्पया आगे से किसी को मेरे मन्त्र पे कोई आपति हो तो किरपा करके कम से कम उस मन्त्र का या पोस्ट नो. डाल दे जिससे की सुधारने मैं आसानी हो.
> अभी तक की टाइपिंग मिस्टेक को मैं ठीक क्र दूंगा.
> साथ ही सभी से आग्रह है की मंत्रो का इस्तेमाल करने से पहले किसी विद्वान मंत्रो के जानकार से उच्चारण करना सीख ले.



मित्र सही बात हैं जब तक आपको  संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेर नहीं मिल जाता है
 तब तक आप कृपया मंत्रो का पोस्ट न करे !
क्युकी इससे सभी के हानि और लाभ की बात जुडी है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आप लोगो से निवेदन है की मंत्र सारे संस्कृत मैं होते है,
उसका उच्चारण करने के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी की आव्सय्क्ता होती है. 

मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं इस्तेमाल करने से पहले किसी विद्वान पंडित या मंत्रो के जानकार से सलाह कर ले.

मैं तो सिर्फ आपकी जानकारी के लिए मंत्रो को पेश कर रहा हूँ,

 अगर इनको आपको निजी जीवन मैं इतेमाल करना है तो पूरी सावधानी से , मंत्रो के जानकार से समझ के ही अपने विवेक से इस्तेमाल करे और उनसे उच्चारण का सही तरीका समझ ले.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आपका ये प्यारा सूत्र ( मंच_आओ कुछ जान ले मैं ) पिछले कई हफ्तों से सबसे पोपुलर नम्बर . १ सूत्र बना हुआ है.  
आपने इस सूत्र को इतना प्यार दिया उसके लिए सुक्रिया.
पहले तो कुछ सदस्य इस सूत्र को बकवास कहते थे, कहते थे इससे कुछ नही होगा.
पर आज हमारे पिर्य वरिष्ठ नियामक जी ने सूत्र मैं आके कहा है की मंत्रो का परभाव होता है.
मगर गलत उच्चारण के साथ किये गए मंत्रो का प्रभाव उल्टा भी हो सकता है,
ग्रंथो धार्मिक पुस्तकों  मैं लिखे गए मन्त्र देव भासा संस्कृत मैं है.
संस्कृत का उच्चारण आप संस्कृत भासा जाने बगेर कर ही नही सकते, इसके लिए आपको संस्कृत व्याकरण की जानकारी होनी चाहिए.
आप मेरे लिखे मंत्रो को बस संकेत मात्र समझे.
अगर आपको मेरे दुवारा दिए गए उपाय और मंत्रो का उच्चारण करना है तो इससे पहले आप किसी संस्कृत के  विद्वान , या मन्त्र के जानकार से मन्त्र को सही तरीके से लिखवाके उसका उच्चारण करना सीख जाए.
मेरे दुवारा सुझाये गए उपायों को बिना किसी जानकार की राय लिए बगेर ना करे.
मैं मंत्रो को सुध रूप मैं लिखने की कोसिस करता रहुगा, लेकिन आप इसे उदाहरण के रूप मैं या सांकेतिक रूप मैं ले.
मैं फिर कहूगा की मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं इस्तेमाल से पहले अपने विवेक से काम ले, किसी जानकार से उस मन्त्र का सुध रूप लिखवाए, केवल सुध रूप लिखवाने से कुछ नही होगा, असल मैं आपको इसका उच्चारण सुध रूप मैं करना है, आप इसे किसी जानकार की देख रेख मैं करके ही इसका उपयोग करे.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## guruji

किसी भी मन्त्रोच्चार से पहले ओऽम शब्द का उच्चारण करने से उच्चारण दोष समाप्त हो जाता है। किसी से ऐसा मैंने सुना है।
इसमें ओ वर्ण का उच्चारण दीर्घ यानि लम्बा और म का उच्चारण संक्षिप्त करना है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी भी मन्त्रोच्चार से पहले ओऽम शब्द का उच्चारण करने से उच्चारण दोष समाप्त हो जाता है। किसी से ऐसा मैंने सुना है।
> इसमें ओ वर्ण का उच्चारण दीर्घ यानि लम्बा और म का उच्चारण संक्षिप्त करना है।


गुरूजी प्रणाम .
आपने सूत्र मैं आके मेरा उत्साह ऊँचा किया मुझे बहुत ही गुड लग रहा है.
संस्कृत देव भासा है , मनुष्यों की नही है.
आपने बिलकुल सही कहा  है ,
इसिलए किसी भी मन्त्र चाहे वो पंडित के दुवारा बोले जाने वाला मन्त्र हो, या वो तान्त्रिको वाला तंत्र हो,
सभी के आगे ओम् लगता है.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

aap accha kaam kar rahe hain! kuch logon ko aadt hoti hai dusro ko discourage krne ki,

aap unhe ignore kare aur aise hi kaam karte rahr

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> aap accha kaam kar rahe hain! kuch logon ko aadt hoti hai dusro ko discourage krne ki,
> 
> aap unhe ignore kare aur aise hi kaam karte rahr


मित्र आप ठीक बोल रही है,
जब मैंने सूत्र चालु किया तो सूत्र मैं मेरी काफी आलोचना हुयी 
लोगो ने खा ये मन्त्र वंत्र कुछ नही होते है
मेरा काफी मजाक उरने लगा
किसी ने कहा भेंस दूध नही दे रही है मन्त्र बताओ, 
किसी ने पडोसन पटाने के लिए मन्त्र माँगा
एक साहेब ने तो सेक्स के लिए ही मंत्र माँगा

लेकिन मेने हिम्मत नही हरी मैं अपना काम करता गया र्रेसुल्ट आपके सामने है.
मैंने तो इस सूत्र मैं थेंक्स और रेपुटेशन भी देने को ना किया है, 
क्योंकि मंत्रो का आविष्कारक मैं नही हूँ , भगवान शिव है 
आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र सही बात हैं जब तक आपको संस्कृत का सोफ्टवेर नहीं मिल जाता है
> तब तक आप कृपया मंत्रो का पोस्ट न करे !
> क्युकी इससे सभी के हानि और लाभ की बात जुडी है !


 
मित्र आपको अपनी बात कहने का अधिकार है, मगर आप इस तरह का अवतार लगा के कम से कम इस सूत्र मैं ना आवे.
अपने अवतार को गोर से देखे ऐसे सूत्र मैं ऐसे अवतार के साथ ना आये मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आप लोगो से निवेदन है की मंत्र सारे संस्कृत मैं होते है,
उसका उच्चारण करने के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी की आव्सय्क्ता होती है. 

मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं इस्तेमाल करने से पहले किसी विद्वान पंडित या मंत्रो के जानकार से सलाह कर ले.

मैं तो सिर्फ आपकी जानकारी के लिए मंत्रो को पेश कर रहा हूँ,

अगर इनको आपको निजी जीवन मैं इतेमाल करना है तो पूरी सावधानी से , मंत्रो के जानकार से समझ के ही अपने विवेक से इस्तेमाल करे और उनसे उच्चारण का सही तरीका समझ ले

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज २४ अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार* 
*_______________________________*

*रवि सप्तमी*
*ईस्टर उत्सव का रविवार* 
*कालासस्टमी* 
*भानु सप्तमी पर्व* 
*अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है* 
*राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- साय ४ बजके ४० मिनट से सायं ६ बज्र तक.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज २५अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार* 
*_______________________________*

*श्री शीतला अस्टमी व्रत*

*अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है* 
*राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह ७ बजके ४० मिनट से सुबह ९ बजे तक .*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज २६ अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार* 
*_______________________________*

*अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है* 
*राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सायं ३ बजे से ४.३० मिनट तक.*
*पंचक आरम्भ - रात्री १०.३२ से*
*ऋतू . बसंत*

----------


## Neelima

> मेरा फर्स्ट मंत्र सुन्दर काया, आलस्य को भागने और चेहरे पे अद्भूत चमक लेन के लिए है 
> सूरज उगने से पहले नहा के लाल कपरे नही हो तो पास मैं  लाल रुमाल ले ले.
> ताम्बे के पात्र मैं साफ़ पानी भर ले 
> फिर सूर्य को वो जल अर्पित करे ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे 
> ओम हरान ह्रीं हरों श सुराय नमह   सात बार इस मंत्र को बोले 
> ७-८ दिन मैं रिजल्ट आपके सामने होगा


 *"ॐ ह्रां ह्रीं ह्रौं सः सूर्याय नमः ।"*
Om Hram Hrim Hraum sah Suryay namah

----------


## Neelima

> सुन्दर पत्नी पाने या जिन बॉय की सादी नही हो रही है उनके लिए 
> माँ दुर्गा की फोटो के आगे बेथ जाये उनका ध्यान करे और इस मंत्र का १०८ बार जाप करे 
> पत्नीम मनोरमा देहि मनोवीतरानुसारिनि   .तारिनिम दुर्ग संसार सागरस्य कुलोध्भवाम
> इस मंत्र का जाप करे और कमाल देखे


 "पत्नीं मनोरमां देही मनोवृत्तानुसारिण  म् ।
तारिणीं दुर्ग-संसार-सागरस्य कुलोद्-भवाम ।।"
Patneem Manormam dehi manovrittanusarineem, Tarineeem durg-sansar-sagrasya kulod-bhavam

(this is from Argala_stotra- Durga_saptashati Shlok 24)

----------


## Neelima

> पेस है मेरा अगला मंत्र ये मन्त्र दोस्तों कभी बेकार नही जायेगा .
> ये मंत्र उन लोगो के लिए है जिनके काम होते होते रह जाते है यात्रा सफल नही होती 
> ये मंत्र माँ दुर्गा का है घर से निकलते समय इस मंत्र का जाप करे आपके सारे काम बन जायेगे 
> ओम दुम्म दुरगाय नमह 
> विश्वास कीजिये मेरा बहुत ही आसान मंत्र है आज ही अपनाके देखे


 " ॐ दुं दुर्गायै नमः ।"

----------


## Neelima

> सनिवार के दिन एक नयी साबुन नहाने वाली और एक चाकू खरीद ले.फिर सनिवार की रात १२-१ के भीतर साबुन को रेपर हटा के दाये हाथ मैं  ले और बाये हाथ मैं  चाकू लेके इस  मंत्र का जाप करते हुए बीच  मैं से  काट के दो तुकरे कर दे.मन्त्र ओम सम सनीच्राय नमह.
> साबुन के दोनों टुकरो को पानी से भरी बाल्टी मैं दाल दे .सुबह तक साबुन गल  जायेगी फिर सुबह इस पानी को किसी नाले तालाब मैं फेंक दे. आपको मुह की दुर्गन्ध से आज़ादी मिल जायेगी .


 " ॐ शं शनैश्चराय नमः ।"

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज २७ अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार* 
*_______________________________*

*अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है* 
*राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर  १२ बजे से १.३० मिनट तक.*
*पंचक चालु है* 
*ऋतू . बसंत*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग*
*____________*

*दिनाक - २७.४.२०११*
*तिथि -  २०६८,  वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , दशमी रात  १२.५५ तक* 

*ग्रहों की स्थिति* 
*____________*

*सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं* 

*चंद्रमा - कुम्भ राशि मैं (रात-दिन)*

*बुध - मीन राशि मैं*

*शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं* 

*मंगल - मीन राशि मैं* 

*गुरु - मीन राशि मैं* 

*शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री* 

*राहू - धनु राशि मैं* 

*केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों कल दिनाक २८ अप्रेल है , हिंदी तिथि कल वैसाख की कृष्ण एकादशी है.
कल वरूथिनी एकादशी है , हिन्दुवो मैं ये माना जाता है की इस एकादशी को करने से व्रत रखने से मनुष्य को १० हज्जार बर्षो की तपस्या के समान फल मिलता है , उनका जीवन सुख सोभाग्य से भर जाता है और यहाँ तक कहा जाता है की इस एकादशी को करने वाला मरने के बाद मोक्ष को प्राप्त होता है.
पद्म पुराण के अनुसार भगवान श्री कृष्ण ने इस व्रत से मिलने वाले पुण्यों के बारे मैं बताते हुए युधििषठिर (YUDHISTHIR) से कहा है," धरती पे रहने वाले सभी मनुष्यों के पाप-पुन्य का लेखा रखने वाले भगवान चित्रगुप्त भी इस एकादशी के व्रत से मिलने वाले पुन्य का हिसाब-किताब रखने मैं सक्षम नही है"
इसी से आपको ये अंदाजा लग जाएगा की ये एकादशी मनुष्य के जीवन मैं क्या स्थान रखती है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदू परम्परा मैं एकादशी व्रत का बहुत ज्यादा महत्व है. एक साल मैं कुल २४ एकादशी होती है, लेकिन मलमास वाले साल मैं २६ एकादशी होती है.
हिंदू बर्ष की तीसरी एकादशी को वरूथिनी एकादशी कहा जाता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

"वरूथिनी" संस्कृत शब्द वरूथिन से बना है जिसका अर्थ है- प्रतिरक्षक, कवच या रक्षा करने वाला. 
वरूथिनी एकादशी का व्रत भक्तो की हर संकट से रक्षा करता है .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

व्रत की कथा 
____________

प्राचीन काल मैं नर्मदा नदी के किनारे बसे राज्य मैं राजा मान्धाता राज्य करते थे.
वे जंगल मैं तपस्या कर रहे थे , उसी समय एक भालू आया और उनके पैर खाने लगा.
राजा  तपस्या करते रहे.
उन्होंने ना तो भालू पे क्रोध किया और ना ही उसके साथ हिंसा की.
दर्द जब असहनीय हो गया तो उन्होंने भगवान बिष्णु से गुहार लगाई.
भगवान बिष्णु ने वहा उपस्थित होके उनकी रक्षा की.
पर भालू द्वारा अपने पैर खा लिए जाने से राजा बहुत दुखी थे.
भगवान ने कहा- हे राजा तुम दुखी मत हो. भालू ने जो किया वो तुम्हारे पिछले जन्म के बुरे कर्मो का फल था.
तुम मथुरा जाओ और वरूथिनी एकादशी का व्रत करो, तुम्हारे पिछले सारे पाप खत्म हो जायेगे.
राजा ने वैसा ही किया.
राजा के पैर ठीक हो गए,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

व्रत करने की विधि
________________

इस दिन यानी कल, तन-मन से सुद्ध होके सयमपूर्वक उपवास करना चाहिए.
भगवान मधुसूदन यानि की श्री कृष्ण की पूजा करनी चाहिए.
इस दिन भगवान विष्णु की पूजा पूरी विधि से करते हुए बिष्णु सहस्त्रनाम का जाप, और उनकी कथा सुननि कहनी चाहिए.
व्रत के दूसरे दिन कुछ यथा संभव दान देके ही भोजन करना चाहिए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों अब मेरी अगली पेशकस होगी , वो मन्त्र जो सभी मंत्रो मैं सर्वोत्तम है.
ये मंत्र इस संसार मैं उत्प्प्न सबसे बरे मन्त्र तंत्र के आविष्कारक महापंडित लंका पति रावण ने खुद से लिखा है. 

मित्रों मैं इस मन्त्र पे काम कर रहा हूँ कल तक इंतजार करे अगर आप इस मन्त्र का रोज सात बार जाप कर लेगे तो आप सभी बाधावो से मुक्त होकर सुखी सम्म्पन हो जायेगे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने  से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं आप लोगो को एक योग सिखाउंगा अगर आप चाहे तो 
> इस में कोई मंत या तंर नहीं है बस योग करो और 
> शक्ति हाशिल करो जो की मनुष्यो में होती है बस हम जानना नहीं चाहते 
> या यु कहे की हम जानना नहीं चाहते 
> भगवान ने सब को कुछ न कुछ दिया है पर कुछ लोग जान लेते है और 
> कुछ लोग नहीं जान पाते 
> आप लोगो की इच्छा हो तो मैं आप को बता सकता हूँ





> *पिर्य मित्र नाराज मत होना . लगता है आप पूरी बात समझने के पहले ही बोल्न्ना चालू कर देते है.अगर आप मेरे पुरे सूत्र का भ्रमण करते तो ऐसी बात नही कहते. सूत्र के आरम्भ मैं ही मैंने बता दिया था की मंत्रो का महत्व आज भी है .आज उसका आधुनिक नाम पास्वोर्ड है.आप भी मन्त्र की सहायता से ही इस फोरम मैं आये है जो की आपका यूजर नाम और पास्वोर्ड है.तो रही बात आपकी आप तो अपने आप को ही महामूर्ख बोल रहे है.इसलिए मुझे आपकी बात बुरी नही लगी. रही भुत की बात वो तो मैंने कभी की ही नहीं.आप तो जबरजस्ती इसको उठा के विवाद करना चाहते है. रही बात २१वि सतबादी की तो आपको जानकारी दे दू की अबोमा जो की अमेरिका के रास्त्रपति है.उन्होंने सपथगरहन समारोह के बाद हिंदू पंडितो से अपनी सर्कार को पुरे विश्व को सही तरीके से चलने के लिए मंत्रोच्चार पाठ कराया था.ये बात पूरी मीडिया मैं विडियो के साथ दिखाई गयी.रही आधुनिकता की बात तो नासा के परवेस द्वार पे ही गायत्री मंत्र लिखा हुआ है.अब आज के वेगानिक भी  आप की नजरो मैं  महामूर्ख  हो गए.एक कहावत तो आपने सुनी होगी सावन मैं जन्मे लोगो को चारो तरफ हरा  हरा दिखता  है उसी तरह मूर्खो को अपने चारू तरफ मुर्ख दीखते है.*
> *रही बात मंत्रो की सारे मंत्रो के रचियता केवल भगवान शिव है ये किसी की जागीर नही है. मैंने ये मन्त्र धार्मिक ग्रंथो से लिए है. मैंने कुछ ऐसे मंत्र पेस किये है जिनका परभाव तुरत २ मिनुत पे होता है सूत्र मैं जाके मंत्रो को अजमा के देख लो. और हाँ मंत्रो के बारे मैं अनजाने मैं गलत नही बोलना.हमारा पुराना खगोल सास्त्र आज के खगोलीय विज्ञानं से काफी आगे है. हमारे ज्योतिस्यों ने तो सूर्य गरहन और चंद्र गरहन की एक ही डेट फिक्स की हुई है हिंदी की १५ तारीख आदि काल से अंत काल के लिए.रही आपकी योग सिखाने की बात तो आपका मेरे सूत्र पे स्वागत है.*


_प्रिय मित्र आप आज कल की भाषा में यूँ समझें 
धनुष को आप लोंचर समझ लें और  और बाण को मिसाइल और मन्त्र  को उसका पासवर्ड 
अब अग्नि वर्षा का  पासवर्ड होगा  उससे अग्नि  और जो आंधी तूफ़ान का पासवर्ड होगा उससे .............
पानी को ऊपर चढाने के लिए यंत्र की  और अपने मन को ( या अपने कार्य को शीघ्र  करने के लिए ) मन्त्र की जरूरत होती है.
धन्यवाद .
मित्र _ *chanddanapur   जी 
*_आप का कार्य  और विनम्रता  अत्यंत प्रशासनीय है  और आप कृपया ऐसे ही हम सब का मार्गदर्शन करते रहें. 
धन्यवाद तो शंकर भगवान् जी को तो है ही , आपको भी जो आपने मोती ( मन्त्र  ) चुन चुन कर हम सब के सामने रखे .
धन्यवाद.
अनु.
_

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दोस्तों मेरा आज का उपाय  है उन लोगो के लिए जिनका काम होत्ते होते रुक जाता है भाग्य  साथ नही देता . लोग आप से कटे कटे रहते है. जो भी काम करते है उल्टा हो जाता है.बहुत ही सरल उपाय पेस कर रहा हूँ दोस्त अजमा के देख लेना ३ दिनों में ही परिस्थितियों मैं सुधर आ जायेगा.
> ये उपाय सुकल पाक्स की ९ तारीख से स्टार्ट करना चाहिए और लगातार १०८ दिन करना चाहिए.
> माँ दुर्गा की फोटो जो सेर पे सवार हो उसको लकरी की चोकी पे लाल कपरा बिछा  के स्थापित 
> करे. १०८ अरहर के लाल फूल ले ले.माँ को लाल चुनरी पहनाये.एक चार मुह का दीपक सरसों तेल भरकर जला ले.माँ को लाल रोली से तिलक करे .खुद भी तिलक लगाये .फल अर्पित करे .धुप जलाये.फिर जो १०८ फूल है उसको माँ को इस मंत्र का जाप  करके एक एक करके अर्पित करे.मतलब १ मंत्र पे एक फूल.  फिर माँ से बाधा मुक्ति की मनोकामना मांगे.ऐसा लगातार १०८ दिन करे.मन्त्र 
> ओम नमस् चण्डीकाये सर्वबाधापर्समनम त्रयेलो क स्य खीलेसवरी ,  एवमेव त्वया कार्य मस्म देवेरी विनासनम .  ओम नमस् चण्डीकाये


 _जप कर्ताओं से मेरा निवेदन की जो भी आप कार्य करने लगे हैं.
 उसको जो भी मन्त्र है उसको जप करने से पहले
 या यूँ समझे कार्य करने से पहले उस मन्त्र को अपनी जिह्वा
 पर सरल कर लें .( उस मन्त्र को तब तक अलग से उच्चारण ( बोलें )
 करें कि वह अशुद्ध न बोला जाये. ) अशुद्ध उच्चारित मन्त्र फलदायक नही होगा.
धन्यवाद.
अनु._

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अनु जी, आप जेसे इतने सिनिओर मेम्बर ने आके , चीजों को इतनी आसानी से समझाया , आपका सुक्रिया.
ये सॉफ्टवेर हिंदी का है बल्कि हिंदी भी ठीक से लिखी नही जाती, इसलिए मैं बार बार मेंबर से निवेदन कर रहा हूँ की टाइप सम्बंधित त्रुटी को माफ कर  दे , मंत्रो को केवल संकेत मात्र समझे, और किसी जानकार से सुध सुध लिखवाके सही सही उच्चारण करना सीख के ही प्रयोग मैं लाए, आप यहाँ पे आये, मैं आपका आभारी रहूँगा. रही बात मेरी आलोचना की तो ये पुब्लिक फोरम है, यहाँ पे लोग कुछ भी लिख के भाग जाते है, फिर जवाब देने आते ही नही.
मेरी सभी से गुजारिश है की केवल टाँग ना खिचे, कुछ सहयोग भी करे.

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*माँ लक्ष्मी का बीज मंत्र या कोई प्रभावी मंत्र बताये  जिसे दुकानों देनिक में किया जा सके ताकि माँ लक्ष्मी हमेशा प्रसन्न रहे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *माँ लक्ष्मी का बीज मंत्र या कोई प्रभावी मंत्र बताये जिसे दुकानों देनिक में किया जा सके ताकि माँ लक्ष्मी हमेशा प्रसन्न रहे*


मित्र सुमित जी आपका फिर से स्वागत है , लगता है आपकी नाराजगी कुछ कम हो गयी. अब तो आप समझ ही गए होगे की मंत्रो को अपने निजी जीवन मैं केसे प्रयोग करना है.
मित्र आपकी मांग कल पूरी हो जायेगी. आपको धन्यवाद.

----------


## MALLIKA

चाँद जी क्या मैं आप  से एक सवाल पूछ सकती हूँ ?
आपके सूत्र पर मेरे द्वारा कुछ बाते पोस्ट की गयी थी !
क्या उस पोस्ट को आपने हटाया है या किसी नियामक द्वारा हटाई गयी है ?
अगर आपने उस पोस्ट को हटाया है तो मुझे बताये की आपने मेरे द्वारा की गयी  पोस्ट को इस सूत्र से क्यों हटाया ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी क्या मैं आप से एक सवाल पूछ सकती हूँ ?
> आपके सूत्र पर मेरे द्वारा कुछ बाते पोस्ट की गयी थी !
> क्या उस पोस्ट को आपने हटाया है या किसी नियामक द्वारा हटाई गयी है ?
> अगर आपने उस पोस्ट को हटाया है तो मुझे बताये की आपने मेरे द्वारा की गयी पोस्ट को इस सूत्र से क्यों हटाया ?


मित्र आप बेकार मैं ही विवाद करते रहते है, आपको कुछ भी समझना या पूछना है तो उसके लिए फोरम मैं नियम कायदे है.
आपको कोई सिकायत है तो नियामक जी से बात करे. सूत्र मैं आके विवाद करना फोरम के नियम के खिलाफ है मित्र, आप इस फोरम के अभिन्न अंग है, आप ही नियम को तोरेगे तो फोरम का किया होगा.धन्यवाद.

----------


## Neelima

> *माँ लक्ष्मी का बीज मंत्र या कोई प्रभावी मंत्र बताये  जिसे दुकानों देनिक में किया जा सके ताकि माँ लक्ष्मी हमेशा प्रसन्न रहे*


  महालक्ष्मी के सिद्ध मंत्र


श्रींॐ श्रीं नम:श्रीं श्रियै नम:ऐं श्रीं ह्रीं क्लींॐ ह्रीं श्रीं नम:ॐ कमलायै नम:।ॐ ह्रीं पद्मे स्वाहा।श्रीं ह्रीं महालक्ष्म्यै नम:ॐ श्रीं महालक्ष्म्यै नम:ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं श्रियै नम:ॐ नम: कमलवासिन्यै स्वाहाॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं महालक्ष्म्यै नम:ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे।ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं सिद्ध लक्ष्म्यै नम:ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं हसौं: जगत्प्रसूत्ययै नम:ऐं ह्रीं श्रीं ज्येष्ठा लक्ष्मि स्वयंमेव ह्रीं      ज्येष्ठायै नम:ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं क्लीं नमो भगवति माहेश्वरि      अन्नपूर्णे स्वाहा।ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं कमले कमलालये प्रसीद प्रसीद श्रीं      ह्रीं महालक्ष्म्यै नमःॐ महालक्ष्म्यै च विद्महे विष्णुपत्नीं च धीमहि      तन्नो लक्ष्मी प्रचोदयात्।ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं क्रीं श्रीं क्रीं श्रीं कुबेराय      अष्ट लक्ष्मी मम गृहे धन पूरय पूरय नम:।नमो देवी भगवते त्रिलोचनं त्रिपुरं देवि अंजलीम्      में कल्याणं कुरु कुरु स्वाहा।ॐ ग्लौं श्रीं अन्नं मह्यन्नं मे देह्यन्नाधिपतये      ममान्नम् प्रदापय स्वाहा श्रीं ग्लौं ॐॐ दुगे-स्मृता हरसि भीतिमशेषजन्तो:स्व  ्थै:      स्मृता मतिमतीव शुभां ददासि।
    दारिद्रयदु:खभयहार  णी कात्वदन्यासर्वोप  ारकरणाय सदाऽर्द्र-चित्ता।।सर्व मंगल मांगल्यै शिवे सर्वार्थ साधिके।शरण्ये      त्र्यम्बके गौरि नारायणि नमोस्तुते।।सर्वाबाधा प्रशमनं त्रैलोकस्याखिलेश  वरि।एकमेव      त्वया कार्यमस्मद्वैरि विनाशनम्।।विधेहि देवि कल्याणं विधेहि परमां यिम्।रूपं देहि      जयं देहि यशो देहि द्विषो जहि।।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक - २८.४.२०११
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , एकादशी  रात ३.२० तक 

ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - कुम्भ राशि मैं (रात-दिन)

बुध - मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मीन राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[B]*आज २८  अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार 
_______________________________
वरूथिनी एकादशी व्रत 

श्री वल्लभाचार्य जयंती 

अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर १.३०  बजे से ३ बजे तक.
पंचक चालू है 
ऋतू . बसंत*

----------


## loverboymonty

सर मेने ऐसा मन्त्र सुना है जिस से हम अगर किसी व्यक्ति का दांत निकलना चाहे तो वो मन्त्र बोल कर उस का दांत निकल सकते है वो भी बिना दर्द के अगर ऐसा मन्त्र है तो बतये अप्प का धन्यवाद होगा

----------


## loverboymonty

*सर मेने ऐसा मन्त्र सुना है जिस से हम अगर किसी व्यक्ति का दांत निकलना चाहे तो वो मन्त्र बोल कर उस का दांत निकल सकते है वो भी बिना दर्द के अगर ऐसा मन्त्र है तो बतये अप्प का धन्यवाद होगा*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सर मेने ऐसा मन्त्र सुना है जिस से हम अगर किसी व्यक्ति का दांत निकलना चाहे तो वो मन्त्र बोल कर उस का दांत निकल सकते है वो भी बिना दर्द के अगर ऐसा मन्त्र है तो बतये अप्प का धन्यवाद होगा*


*मित्र मुझे माफ करना, मैं ऐसे किसी मन्त्र को ना तो जानता हूँ, और ना ही मेने सूना है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *माँ लक्ष्मी का बीज मंत्र या कोई प्रभावी मंत्र बताये  जिसे दुकानों देनिक में किया जा सके ताकि माँ लक्ष्मी हमेशा प्रसन्न रहे*


 
*मित्र सुमित जी दुकानों और देनिक जीवन मैं धन प्राप्ति के लिए आप माँ लक्ष्मी रूप की नही देवी लक्ष्मी रूप की अराधना करे .
मैं आपके लिए एक बहुत ही सरल मन्त्र और उसको इस्तेमाल की विधि बता रहा हूँ.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मन्त्र 
_____

ॐ या देवी सर्व भूतेषु लक्ष्मी रुपेण संसिथ्ता 
 नमस्तस्ये  नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये  नमो नमह 

मित्र इस मन्त्र का सुध रूप आपको गीता प्रेस की किताब श्रीदुर्गा सप्तसती के पेज १९० मैं मंत्र पोस्ट २० मैं मिल जाएगा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र इस मन्त्र का उच्चारण करते समय अपने हाथ मैं कमल/ गेंदा  का फूल ले ले.
मन्त्र की पहली लाइन बोलते समय फूल को हाथ मैं लेके माँ के चित्र के सामने हाथ फेलाके पहली लाइन उच्चारण करे.
फिर दोनों  हाथो को  जोरकर  हाथ को सिने के पास लाके श्रधा पूर्वक झुकते हुए दूसरी लाइन का उच्चारण करे.
फिर फूल को माँ के श्री चरणों मैं अर्पित कर दे.
देवी लक्ष्मी अवस्य ही आपका कल्याण करेगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने  से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक - २९.४.२०११
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , दुवाद्शी  
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - कुम्भ राशि मैं सुबह १०.५७ तक फिर मीन राशि मैं 
बुध - मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मीन राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[B]*आज २९   अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार 
_______________________________
व्ज्जुनी म्हादुवाद्शी 


अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह  १०.३०  बजे से दोपहर १२ बजे तक.
पंचक चालू है 
ऋतू . बसंत*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> मन्त्र 
> _____
> 
> ॐ या देवी सर्व भूतेषु लक्ष्मी रुपेण संसिथ्ता 
>  नमस्तस्ये  नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये  नमो नमह 
> 
> मित्र इस मन्त्र का सुध रूप आपको गीता प्रेस की किताब श्रीदुर्गा सप्तसती के पेज १९० मैं मंत्र पोस्ट २० मैं मिल जाएगा.




*धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

वैसे एक मंत्र ये भी है इस मंत्र के द्वारा में दिवाली की रात को १२ बजे माँ लक्ष्मी का हवन करता हु 



:right:"Om Rim Shrim Lakshmibhyo Namah":left:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र सुमित जी आपके सहयोग के लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक - 30.४.२०११
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , त्रयोदसी 
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - मीन राशि मैं 
बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मीन राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[B]*आज ३०  अप्रेल के व्रत और त्यौहार 
_______________________________
शनि प्रदोष व्रत 

अभी सूर्य देव उत्तरायण है 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह  ९ बजे से सुबह १०.३०  बजे तक.
पंचक चालू है 
ऋतू . बसंत*

----------


## sushilnkt

*जब आप का दिल टूटे या आप का मन ना लगे या आप कोई मुसीबत में हो तो ....

दिल से श्रीराम नाम का जप मन में करे आप को बहुत ही मन को संतुस्टी मिले गी ...

राम से बड़ा राम का नाम तो बोलो राम राम राम ............................ 

जय श्रीराम ....................*

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप के मन में गलत बात आरही हो तो ॐ नंम शिवाय का मन्त्र का जाप करो बुरे विचार समाप्त हो जाये गे ...*

----------


## sushilnkt

*हर मन्त्र की ताकत उसके सही रूप से कर ने पर मिलती हे ...

१. आप बोला कर करो गे तो सिर्फ आप को उस का फल १०% ही मिले गा 

२. आप होटो को हिला कर करो गे तो आप को ५०% मिलेगा 

३. आप मन में ही करो गे तो आप को १००% मिलेगा 

आप जब मन में करते हो उस वक्त की पाबंदी नहीं होती और आप जब आप की इच्छा हो तब कर सकते हे ..*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुसिल जी आपके विचार अति उत्तम है, आप इसी तरह अपनी जानकारी हमे बाटते रहे, आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक - ०१.५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , चतुर्द्र्शी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - मीन राशि मैं 
बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मीन राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[B][B]*आज०१ मईके व्रत और त्यौहार 
_______________________________
मास शिवरात्रि व्रत 
मई दिवस 
श्रमिक दिवस  
इसटर के बाद का पहला रविवार* 
[*राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- शाम ४.३० से शाम ६ बजे  तक 

पंचक रात ११.३२ पर समाप्त 
ऋतू . बसंत* 
*आज की यात्रा- आज पश्चिम दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज उत्तर दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले पान चबा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*व्यवसाय में रुकावट (दाती महाराज के दुवारा बताया गया उपाय)

यह मेरा अनुभूत प्रयोग है कि यदि व्यवसाय में अनावश्यक रुकावट आ रही हो तो.
 यह प्रयोग शनिवार के दिन प्रारंभ करें। 
21 पीपल के पत्तो तोड़कर लायें उस पर हल्दी व केसर से स्वस्तिक बनाकर, स्वस्तिक के बीच में कुंकुम से पीपल की टहनी की कलम से 'श्रीं' लिखें। 
तत्पश्चात् ऐं श्रीं द्रीं क्लीं नम:मंत्रा का 108 बार जप करें और इन पतों को पूजा-स्थान में किसी मिट्टी के कच्चे घड़े में रख दें।   
ऐसा 7 दिनों तक करें। 
सातवें दिन उस घड़े में से एक पत्ता  मां लक्ष्मी का ध्यान करके उठा लें। 

उस पते  को अपने गल्ले में रख दें, शेष पत्तों को घड़े सहित जल में प्रवाहित कर दें, लाभ मिलेगा।

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*दोस्तों कल २ मई को सोमवती आमवस्या है, ये दिन काफी महत्वपूर्ण है, इस दिन व्रत पूजा अर्चना भक्ति करने से अनेक मनोकामनाये पूर्ण होती है जेसे की
संतान सुख 
ऋण मोचन
दीर्घायु
लक्ष्मी प्राप्ति
अभीष्ट सिद्धि*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पांडव अपने पुरे जीवन काल मैं इस दिन को तरसते रहे परन्तु उनके पुरे जीवन काल मैं सोमवती आमवस्या एक बार भी नही आई*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*दोस्तों ऐसे तो हर मास मैं एक आमवस्या आती है.
परन्तु ऐसा बहुत ही कम होता है जब अमावस्या सोमवार को हो.
ग्रंथो मैं कहा गया है की सोमवार को अमावस्या बरे भाग्य से आती  है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अमावस्या को सूर्य तथा चन्द्र एक सीध मैं स्थित रहते है.
इसलिए ये पर्व बिसेस फल देने वाला है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस दिन व्रत पूजा करने का तरीका

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों इस दिन को नदियों , तीर्थो मैं स्न्नान कर गरीब लोगो को दान करने का विसेस महत्व है.
सोमवती अमावस्या पूर्ण रूप से भगवान शिव को समर्पित रहती है .
इस दिन नदी या गंगा मैं स्नान करे, कुछ दान दे, फिर शिव मंदिर मैं जाके भगवान शिव, पार्वती माता, और तुलसी की पूजा करे. 
पीपल के पैर की १०८ परिक्रमा करे, हर परिक्रमा मैं कुछ अर्पित करे.
दिन भर उपवास रखे.
शाम ६-७ बजे फिर शिव मंदिर जा के दर्शन करे. 
भगवान ने चाहा तो आपकी हर मनोकामना पूर्ण होगी

----------


## sandeep246426

मेरे भाई जो मंत्र आपने जिंदगी बदलने के लिए दिया है उससे जिंदगी बदलेगी जरूर लेकिन इसके अर्थ से जो इसका प्रयोग करेगा वो जिंदगी बदल कर अँधा हो जायेगा क्योकि बीज मंत्र अगर गलत बोला जाये तो उसका प्रभाव बिलकुल उल्टा होता है जिस में कोई माफी नहीं होती है

----------


## sandeep246426

ये बात आपने कहाँ से जानी

----------


## sandeep246426

> *पांडव अपने पुरे जीवन काल मैं इस दिन को तरसते रहे परन्तु उनके पुरे जीवन काल मैं सोमवती आमवस्या एक बार भी नही आई*


ये बात आपने कहाँ से जानी

----------


## sandeep246426

> मेरा फर्स्ट मंत्र सुन्दर काया आलस्य को भागने और चेहरे पे अद्भूत चमक लेन के लिए है 
> सूरज उगने से पहले नहा के लाल कपरे नही हो तो पास मैं  लाल रुमाल ले ले.
> ताम्बे के पात्र मैं साफ़ पानी भर ले 
> फिर सूर्य को वो जल अर्पित करे ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे 
> ओम हरान ह्रीं हरों श सुराय नमह   सात बार इस मंत्र को बोले 
> ७-८ दिन मैं रिजल्ट आपके सामने होगा


मेरे भाई जो मंत्र आपने जिंदगी बदलने के लिए दिया है उससे जिंदगी बदलेगी जरूर लेकिन इसके अर्थ से जो इसका प्रयोग करेगा वो जिंदगी बदल कर अँधा हो जायेगा क्योकि बीज मंत्र अगर गलत बोला जाये तो उसका प्रभाव बिलकुल उल्टा होता है जिस में कोई माफी नहीं होती है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरे भाई जो मंत्र आपने जिंदगी बदलने के लिए दिया है उससे जिंदगी बदलेगी जरूर लेकिन इसके अर्थ से जो इसका प्रयोग करेगा वो जिंदगी बदल कर अँधा हो जायेगा क्योकि बीज मंत्र अगर गलत बोला जाये तो उसका प्रभाव बिलकुल उल्टा होता है जिस में कोई माफी नहीं होती है


मित्र आपने मेरा निवेदन नही रीड किया  है ,किर्पया कोई भी सूत्र पे टिप्पणी करने से पहले सूत्र को समझ ले मित्र ,सिर्फ जल्दबाजी मैं कोई पोस्ट ना करे ,मेने आपके दुवारा कही बातो को  अनेक बार क्लेअर किया है फिर से देखे मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये बात आपने कहाँ से जानी


मित्र ये बात मेने काफी पहले ही जान ली थी, सबूत के तोर पे बिहार के सबसे नो.१ हिंदी पेपर मैं भी इसके बारे मैं आया है.
पेपर का नाम- हिन्दुस्तान 
डेट- २९ अप्रेल 
पेज नो. ११ 

किर्पया एस प्रकार समय नष्ट ना करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे.*

----------


## ranju

> मित्र ये बात मेने काफी पहले ही जान ली थी, सबूत के तोर पे बिहार के सबसे नो.१ हिंदी पेपर मैं भी इसके बारे मैं आया है.
> पेपर का नाम- हिन्दुस्तान 
> डेट- २९ अप्रेल 
> पेज नो. ११ 
> 
> 
> किर्पया एस प्रकार समय नष्ट ना करे


सर,  इतने सबूत पेश करने की आवश्यकता नही है मेने भी आपसे फायदा उठाया है आप सिर्फ आपना काम करे आपने जब ये कह दिया है की मंत्रो को स्तेमाल से पहले इसकी जानकारी अपने स्तर से क्र ले तो फिर बहस का मुद्दा ही नही है, मुझे तो लगता है यहाँ पे लोग बकवास ही ज्यादा करते है, पूरा सूत्र परते ही नही है बक बक करके चल देते है, फिर वापस जवाब देने भी नही आते.

----------


## ravi chacha

वर्तमान समय में हर कोई चिंताग्रस्त नजर आता है। किसी को नौकरी की चिंता है तो किसी को परिवार की। किसी को पैसे की चिंता है तो किसी को बेटे की। यानि हर व्यक्ति को किसी न किसी बात की चिंता अवश्य है। यंत्र विज्ञान के अंतर्गत एक ऐसे यंत्र के बारे में बताया गया है जिसका प्रतिदिन पूजन करने से हर प्रकार की चिंता दूर हो जाती है। इस यंत्र को चिंतामणी यंत्र कहते हैं। इसे प्रतिष्ठित कर पूजा भी का जा सकती है साथ ही इसे धारण भी किया जा सकता है। 

इस यंत्र को बनाने व धारण करने की विधि इस प्रकार है:- किसी भी शुभ मुहूर्त में दिए यंत्र को भोजपत्र पर अनार की कलम का उपयोग करते हुए अष्टगंध से बनाएं। अब इस यंत्र को ताबीज में डालकर गले में धारण कर लें। इससे कुछ ही समय में आपकी सभी चिंताएं एवं परेशानियों का नाश हो जाएगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वर्तमान समय में हर कोई चिंताग्रस्त नजर आता है। किसी को नौकरी की चिंता है तो किसी को परिवार की। किसी को पैसे की चिंता है तो किसी को बेटे की। यानि हर व्यक्ति को किसी न किसी बात की चिंता अवश्य है। यंत्र विज्ञान के अंतर्गत एक ऐसे यंत्र के बारे में बताया गया है जिसका प्रतिदिन पूजन करने से हर प्रकार की चिंता दूर हो जाती है। इस यंत्र को चिंतामणी यंत्र कहते हैं। इसे प्रतिष्ठित कर पूजा भी का जा सकती है साथ ही इसे धारण भी किया जा सकता है। 
> 
> .
> इस यंत्र को बनाने व धारण करने की विधि इस प्रकार है:- किसी भी शुभ मुहूर्त में दिए यंत्र को भोजपत्र पर अनार की कलम का उपयोग करते हुए अष्टगंध से बनाएं। अब इस यंत्र को ताबीज में डालकर गले में धारण कर लें। इससे कुछ ही समय में आपकी सभी चिंताएं एवं परेशानियों का नाश हो जाएगा।


मित्र आपकी जानकारी अनमोल है, किर्पया और भी पोस्ट करके मेरा होसला ऊँचा करे, आपको मेरा दिल नमस्कार कर रहा है, धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सर,  इतने सबूत पेश करने की आवश्यकता नही है मेने भी आपसे फायदा उठाया है आप सिर्फ आपना काम करे आपने जब ये कह दिया है की मंत्रो को स्तेमाल से पहले इसकी जानकारी अपने स्तर से क्र ले तो फिर बहस का मुद्दा ही नही है, मुझे तो लगता है यहाँ पे लोग बकवास ही ज्यादा करते है, पूरा सूत्र परते ही नही है बक बक करके चल देते है, फिर वापस जवाब देने भी नही आते.


मित्र आपने सहयोग दिया धन्यवाद, मैं तो अब इन चीजों का आदि हो गया हूँ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक - ०२ .५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , चतुर्द्र्शी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - मेष राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मीन राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

B][B]*आज ०२ मईके व्रत और त्यौहार 
_______________________________

सोमवती आमवस्या 
[राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह ७.३०-सुबह ९ बजे तक 

ऋतू . बसंत*

----------


## ranju

> वर्तमान समय में हर कोई चिंताग्रस्त नजर आता है। 
> इस यंत्र को बनाने व धारण करने की विधि इस प्रकार है:- किसी भी शुभ मुहूर्त में दिए यंत्र को भोजपत्र पर अनार की कलम का उपयोग करते हुए अष्टगंध से बनाएं। अब इस यंत्र को ताबीज में डालकर गले में धारण कर लें। इससे कुछ ही समय में आपकी सभी चिंताएं एवं परेशानियों का नाश हो जाएगा।


दोस्त आपने अच्छी जानकारी दी है, थेंक्स.

----------


## raju143

भोजपत्र पर अनार की कलम का उपयोग करते हुए अष्टगंध से बनाएं।  गुरु  जी कृप्या  पूरा  विवरण के सात बताये  इसको कैसे करना और इसको बनाने में  सामग्री कहा पर मिलती है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक -  ३ .५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्ण पक्ष , आमवस्या ,दिन के १२.१२ तक उसके बाद प्रतिपर्दा 
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र- भरणी

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - मेष राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मीन राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[[B]QUOTE=chanddanapur;202065][B]*आज ०३  मईके व्रत और त्यौहार 
_______________________________
भोम्वती आमवस्या
दादा चेलाराम जयंती (सिंधी)
मंगल मेष राशि मैं 

]
[राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- शाम ३ से शाम ४.३० बजे  तक 
सूर्य उतरायण

[

ऋतू . बसंत 
आज की यात्रा- आज उत्तरपश्चिम दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज पूर्व  दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले गुङ खा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे.[/QUOTE]
*

----------


## ranju

दोस्त आजकल वास्तु की हर जगह चर्चा है, क्या आप मुझे वास्तु दोष दूर करने का कोई बहुत ही सरल तरीका बता सकते है, जो की हर आदमी कर सके?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वास्तु दोष दूर करने का एक बहुत ही आसान उपाय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सबसे पहले आप अपने घर या ऑफिस का ईशांतकोण पूरी तरह से स्वचछ और सुध रखे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुकल पक्ष के किसी शुक्रवार को एक ताम्बे का कलश उस स्थान पर रखे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कलश की गर्दन पे सफेद मोतियों की एक माला बांध दे.

----------


## raj10967

Dost ye mantr samaj nai aya plz vistar se btaye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कलश की गर्दन पे सफेद मोतियों की एक माला बांध दे.


कलश की पूजा करे रोली चावल पुष्प से और उसमे सुध जल भर दे. और भगवान विश्वकर्मा के इस मन्त्र का ११ बार जाप करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ विश्वकर्माय नमह

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रोज सुबह कलश का पानी बदल दे और उस पानी को तुलसी या किसी और पेङ मैं डाल दे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इससे धीरे धीरे वास्तु दोष समाप्त होके घर मैं खुशियाँ आनी सुरु हो जायेगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[COLOR="red"]*लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों  को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे.* [/COLOR

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Dost ye mantr samaj nai aya plz vistar se btaye


मित्र किस मन्त्र की आप बात कर रहे है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक -  ४ .५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , परथमा दोपहर १.५८ तक फिर दिव्तिया            
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र- कृतिका

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - मेष राशि मैं सुबह १०.५९ तक फिर वृष राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज ०४   मई के व्रत और त्यौहार* 

चन्द्र दर्शन
श्री देवा दामोदर की तिथि (आसाम)

[*राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर १२ से दोपहर १.३०  तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . बसंत 
आज की यात्रा- आज ईशांत कोण  दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज पूर्व  दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले साबुत धनिया  खा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे*

----------


## ranju

वास्तु दोष समाप्त करने की इतनी आसान जानकारी के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## kumarvin

likhna kaisey hai ...yanee kis cheez sey aur kaisey?   Bhaya jee kripya batayen...





> सरीर के हाथ पैर अगर सुन्न हो जाते है तो जो हिस्सा सुन्न है उसपे ENGLISH WORD 
> 27 लिखे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए ओम संकराय नमह 
> २ मिनुत मैं ही आप ठीक हो जायेगे अभी अजमा के देख ले.

----------


## kumarvin

*Is Mantra ka sahee Uchaaran yeh hai ---Om hram hreem hrom sah suryaya namah..

mujhey hindi ka translation likhney mey problem hotee hai////

Kripya Kshama karen Mitra..*.





> मित्र मैं जिस सॉफ्टवेर से टाइप कर रहा हूँ वो हिंदी का है, लेकिन मन्त्र संस्कृत मैं है इसलिए मैंने उसे ऐसे लिखा है जिसे आप रीड करे तो उच्चारण सही हो, बाकि बात विपरीत परभाव की तो मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा कुछ नही होता , क्योकि मंत्र का आराधना अंतर्मन से होती है , वैसे भी संस्कृत देव भासा है,मनुष्य की नही है , मनुष्यों दुवारा की गयी व्याकरण सम्बन्धी गलतियों को देव माफ कर देते है, आप कुछ समय तक राम राम बोलो तो सामने वालो को मरा मरा भी लग सकता है.

----------


## kumarvin

> कलश की गर्दन पे सफेद मोतियों की एक माला बांध दे.


Kripya teh batayen kee Motee Aslee honey ya nahee

Aur kis size key

Aaj kal aslee motee to bahut mehney hain

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> likhna kaisey hai ...yanee kis cheez sey aur kaisey?   Bhaya jee kripya batayen...


मित्र अपने हाथ की ऊँगली से सांकेतिक लिख दे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *Is Mantra ka sahee Uchaaran yeh hai ---Om hram hreem hrom sah suryaya namah..
> 
> mujhey hindi ka translation likhney mey problem hotee hai////
> 
> Kripya Kshama karen Mitra..*.


मित्र इसमे क्षमा मागने जेसी कोई चीज नही है, इस मन्त्र का संस्कृत का सुध रूप इसी सूत्र मैं पीछे कई बार कई सदस्यों ने लिख के भेज दिया है, उसे देख ले मित्र.
मैं बार बार बोल रहा हूँ की मंत्रो को मात्र संकेत समझे, मंत्रो को अपने निजी जीवन मैं उपयोग मैं लेन के लिए यहाँ दिए मंत्रो को पहले किसी मन्त्र के जानकार से सुध लिखना और उच्चारण करना सीख ले, इसे जबान पे सरल क्र ले, तब ही इसे प्रयोग मैं लावे . धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Kripya teh batayen kee Motee Aslee honey ya nahee
> 
> Aur kis size key
> 
> Aaj kal aslee motee to bahut mehney hain



मित्र असली और नकली तो आपके उपर है. वेसे सफ़ेद मोतियों की माला पूजा सामग्री की दुकान मैं आसानी से मिल जायेगी. 
साइज कलश के हिसाब से ले ले.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक -  ५.५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , दिव्तिया  दोपहर ३.१५ तक फिर तृतिया        
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र- रोहिणी
सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज ०५ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री परशुराम जयंती
छत्रपति शिवाजी जयंती 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर १.३० बजे से दोपहर ३ बजे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . बसंत 
आज की यात्रा- आज दक्षिण-पूर्व  दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज  दक्षिण दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले जीरा  खा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक -  ६.५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष ,तृतिया शाम ४.०७ तक फिर चतुर्थी        
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र- रोहिणी सुबह ८.०५ तक फिर मृग शीषॅ 

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - वृष राशि मैं ८.२५ तक, फिर मिथुन राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज ०६  मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
अक्षय तिर्तिया 
वषी तप समापन जैन, पितृ पिता महादी के निमित दान 
त्रिलोचन दर्शन 

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह १०.३० से सुबह १२ ब्जे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . बसंत 
आज की यात्रा- आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज  दक्षिण दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले दही  खा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक -७..५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष ,चतुर्थी शाम ४.३९ तक फिर पंचमी        
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र-  मृग शीषॅ रात ९.१९ तक 



सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - ,  मिथुन राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज ७   मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री गणेश चतुरदर्शी वर्त
रविन्द्रनाथ टेगोर जयंती 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह ९ से सुबह १०.३०  ब्जे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . बसंत 
आज की यात्रा- आज उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज  पश्चिम  दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले अदरख चबा  के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे

----------


## JOHN CENA

yaar shani mharaj ke mantra do muje.......pm me ......thanks

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> yaar shani mharaj ke mantra do muje.......pm me ......thanks


मित्र सूत्र मैं पहले दिया हुवा है देख ले. धन्यवाद.

----------


## raju143

यंत्र को भोजपत्र पर अनार की कलम का उपयोग करते हुए अष्टगंध से बनाएं , सर कृप्या  मुझे ये भोजपत्र और अनार की कलम कहा पर मिलाता है बताये |

----------


## Kamal Ji

Mansa Devi

सर्प-भय-विनाशक नागिनी द्वादश नाम स्तोत्र
जरत्कारुर्जगद्-गौरी, मनसा सिद्ध-योगिनी ।
वैष्णवी नाग-भगिनी, शैवी नागेश्वरी तथा ।।
जरत्कारु-प्रियाऽऽस्तोक-माता विष-हरेति च ।
महा-ज्ञान-युता चैव, सा देवी विश्व-पूजिता ।।
द्वादशैतानि नामानि, पूजा-काले तु यः पठेत् ।
तस्य नाग-भयं नास्ति, सर्वत्र विजयी भवेत् ।।

जरत्कारु, जगद्-गौरी, मनसा, सिद्ध-योगिनी, वैष्णवी, नाग-भगिनी, शैवी, नागेश्वरी, जरत्कारु-प्रिया, आस्तीक-माता, विष-हरा और महा-ज्ञानयुता – नामक देवी सारे संसार में पूजा जाती है । पूजन काल में जो व्यक्ति इन बारह नामों को पढ़ता है, उसे नाग का भय नहीं होता और सभी कार्यों में विजय मिलती है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

गौ-रक्षक अर्जुन नामावली
अर्जुनः फाल्गुनी जिष्णुः, किरीटी श्वेत-वाहनः ।
वीभत्सुर्विजयी पार्थः, सव्यसाची धनञ्जयः ।।
कपि-ध्वजो गुडाकेशो, गाण्डीवो कृष्ण-सारथिः ।।
एतान्यर्जुन-नामानि, गवां गोष्ठे च यो लिखेत् ।
न तत्र पशु-रोगादि, शुभं शीघ्रं प्रजायते ।।

Z1.jpg (43.0 KB)

अर्जुन, फाल्गुनी, जिष्णु, किरीटी, श्वेत-वाहन, वीभत्सु, विजयी, पार्थ, सव्य-साची, धनञ्जय, कपि-ध्वज, गुडाकेश, गाण्डीव और कृष्ण-सारथी – अर्जुन के ये नाम गौ-शाला में लिखने से पशुओं को किसी प्रकार के रोग नहीं होते तथा शीघ्र ही शुभ होता है । यदि पहले से पशुओं को रोग आदि हो, तो वे जल्दी ठीक हो जाते हैं ।
विधिः- इन नामों को गौ-शाला की दीवारों पर ‘गेरु’ से लिखना चाहिए । ‘भोज-पत्र’ पर लिखकर पशुओं के गले में पहनाना भी उत्तम होता है ।

----------


## rex90

accha laga ....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Z2.jpg (52.2 KB)
शत्रु-बाधा निवारक ‘दारूण-सप्तक’

Nigrah Darun Saptak

शत्रु नाशक प्रमाणिक प्रयोग
शत्रु-बाधा निवारक ‘दारूण-सप्तक’

जब हिरण्यकश्यप को भगवान् नृसिंह ने अपनी गोद में रखकर अपने खर-तर नखों से उसके उदर को सर्वथा विदीर्ण कर चीर दिया और प्रह्लाद का दुःख दूर हो गया । तदनन्तर श्री भगवान् नृसिंह का वह क्रोध शान्त न हुआ, तब भगवान् विष्णु के आग्रह पर भगवान् रुद्र ने श्री शरभेश्वर (पक्षिराज, पक्षीन्द्र, पंखेश्वर) का रुप धारण कर, अपनी लौह के समान कठिन त्रोटी (चोंच) से, नृसिंह देव के ब्रह्म-रन्ध्र को विदीर्ण कर दिया, जिससे वे पुनः शान्त हो गए ।
संक्षिप्त अनुष्ठान विधि-
स्वस्तिवाचन करके गुरु एवं गणपति पूजन करें। संकल्प करके श्री भैरव की पूजा करें- दक्षिण दिशा में मुख रखें। काले कम्बल का आसन प्रयुक्त करें। दो दीप रखें-एक घृत का देवता के दाँये और दूसरा सरसों के तेल का अथवा करंज का देवता के बाँये रखें। आकाश भैरव शरभ का चित्र मिल जाए तो सर्वोत्तम है, अन्यथा एक रक्तवर्ण वस्त्र पर गेहूँ की ढेरी लगाएँ, उस पर जल से पूर्ण ताम्र कलश रखें। उसपर श्रीफल रखकर शरभ भैरव का आवाहन, ध्यान एवं षोडशोपचार पूजन करे। नैवेद्य लगाएं और जप पाठ शुरु करें।

इसके दो प्रकार के पाठ हैं-

१॰ स्तोत्र पाठ, १०८ बार मन्त्र जप एवं पुनः स्तोत्र पाठ।

२॰ १०८ बार मन्त्र जप, ७ बार स्तोत्र पाठ और पुनः १०८ बार मन्त्र जप। फल-श्रुति के अनुसार आदित्यवार से मंगलवार तक रात्रि में दस बार पढ़ने से शत्रु-बाधा दूर हो जाती है।

हवन, तर्पण, मार्जन एवं ब्रह्मभोज दशांश क्रम से करें, संभव न हो तो इसके स्थान पर पाठ एवं जप अधिक संख्या में करें।

निग्रह दारुण सप्तक स्तोत्र या शरभेश्वर स्तोत्र

विनियोग- ॐ अस्य दारुण-सप्तक-महामन्त्रस्य श्री सदाशिव ऋषिः वृहती छन्सः श्री शरभो देवता ममाभीष्ट-सिद्धये जपे विनियोगः।

ऋष्यादि-न्यास- श्रीसदाशिव ऋषये नमः शिरसि। वृहती छन्दसे नमः मुखे। श्रीशरभ-देवतायै नमः हृदि। ममाभिष्ट-सिद्धये जपे विनियोगाय नमः अञ्जलौ।

।। मूल स्तोत्र ।।
कापोद्रेकाऽति वीर्यं निखिल-परिकरं तार-हार-प्रदीप्तम्।
ज्वाला-मालाग्निदश्च स्मर-तनु-सकलं त्वामहं शालु-वेशं।।
याचे त्वत्पाद्-पद्म-प्रणिहित-मनसं द्वेष्टि मां यः क्रियाभिः।
तस्य प्राणावसानं कुरु शिव ! नियतं शूल-भिन्नस्य तूर्णम्।।१

शम्भो ! त्वद्धस्त-कुन्त-क्षत-रिपु-हृदयान्निस्स्त्र  ल्लोहितौघम्।
पीत्वा पीत्वाऽति-दर्पं दिशि-दिशि सततं त्वद्-गणाश्चण्ड-मुख्याः।।
गर्ज्जन्ति क्षिप्र-वेगा निखिल-भय-हराः भीकराः खेल-लोलाः।
सन्त्रस्त-ब्रह्म-देवा शरभ खग-पते ! त्राहि नः शालु-वेश ! ।।२

सर्वाद्यं सर्व-निष्ठं सकल-भय-हरं नानुरुप्यं शरण्यम्।
याचेऽहं त्वाममोघं परिकर-सहितं द्वेष्टि योऽत्र स्थितं माम्।।
श्रीशम्भो ! त्वत्-कराब्ज-स्थित-मुशल-हतास्तस्य वक्ष-स्थलस्थ-
प्राणाः प्रेतेश-दूत-ग्रहण-परिभवाऽऽक्रोश-पूर्वं प्रयान्तु।।३

द्विष्मः क्षोण्यां वयं हि तव पद-कमल-ध्यान-निर्धूत-पापाः।
कृत्याकृत्यैर्वि  ुक्ताः विहग-कुल-पते ! खेलया बद्ध-मूर्ते ! ।।
तूर्णं त्वद्धस्त-पद्म-प्रधृत-परशुना खण्ड-खण्डी-कृताङ्गः।
स द्वेष्टी यातु याम्यं पुरमति-कलुषं काल-पाशाग्र-बद्धः।।४

भीम ! श्रीशालुवेश ! प्रणत-भय-हर ! प्राण-हृद् दुर्मदानाम्।
याचे-पञ्चास्य-गर्व-प्रशमन-विहित-स्वेच्छयाऽऽबद्ध-मूर्ते ! ।।
त्वामेवाशु त्वदंघ्य्रष्टक-नख-विलसद्-ग्रीव-जिह्वोदरस्य।
प्राणोत्क्राम-प्रयास-प्रकटित-हृदयस्यायुरल्पाय  ेऽस्य।।५

श्रीशूलं ते कराग्र-स्थित-मुशल-गदाऽऽवर्त-वाताभिघाता-
पाताऽऽघातारि-यूथ-त्रिदश-रिपु-गणोद्भूत-रक्तच्छटार्द्रम्  ।
सन्दृष्ट्वाऽऽयोध  े ज्यां निखिल-सुर-गणाश्चाशु नन्दन्तु नाना-
भूता-वेताल-पुङ्गाः क्षतजमरि-गणस्याशु मत्तः पिवन्तु।।६

त्वद्दोर्दण्डाग्  -शुण्डा-घटित-विनमयच्चण्ड-कोदण्ड-युक्तै-
र्वाणैर्दिव्यैरन  कैश्शिथिलित-वपुषः क्षीण-कोलाहलस्य।।
तस्य प्राणावसानं परशिव ! भवतो हेति-राज-प्रभावै-
स्तूर्णं पश्यामियो मां परि-हसति सदा त्वादि-मध्यान्त-हेतो।।७

।। फल-श्रुति ।।
इति निशि प्रयतस्तु निरामिषो, यम-दिशं शिव-भावमनुस्मरन्।
प्रतिदिनं दशधाऽपि दिन-त्रयं, जपति यो ग्रह-दारुण-सप्तकम्।।८

इति गुह्यं महाबीजं परमं रिपुनाशनम्।
भानुवारं समारभ्य मंगलान्तं जपेत् सुधीः।।९

।। इत्याकाश भैरव कल्पे प्रत्यक्ष सिद्धिप्रदे नरसिंह कृता शरभस्तुति ।।

श्रीशरभेश्वर मन्त्र विधान

विनियोग- ॐ अस्य श्रीशरभेश्वर मन्त्रेश्वर कालाग्नि-रुद्रः ऋषिः जगती छंदः श्री शरभो देवता ॐ खँ बीजं, स्वाहा शक्तिः फट् कीलक मम कार्य सिद्धयर्थे जपे विनियोगः।
ऋष्यादिन्यास- ॐ कालाग्नि-रुद्रः ऋषये नमः शिरसि। ॐ अति जगती छन्दसे नमः मुखे। श्री शरभो देवतायै नमः हृदये। ॐ खं बीजाय नमः गुह्ये। स्वाहा शक्तये नमः पादयो। विनियोगाय नमः सर्वाङ्गे।
कर-न्यास- ॐ खें खां अं कं खं गं घं ङं आं अंगुष्ठाभ्यां नमः। ॐ खं फट् इं चं छं जं झं ञं तर्जनीभ्यां नमः। ॐ प्राणग्रहासि प्राणग्रहासि हुं फट् उं टं ठं डं ढं णं ऊं मध्यमाभ्यां नमः। ॐ सर्वशत्रु संहारणाय एं तं थं दं धं नं ऐं अनामिकाभ्यां नमः। ॐ शरभ-शालुवाय ओं पं फं बं भं मं औं कनिष्ठिकाभ्यां नमः। ॐ पक्षि-राजाय हुं फट् स्वाहा करतलकरपृष्ठाभ्या   नमः।
हृदयादिन्यास- ॐ खें खां अं कं खं गं घं ङं आं हृदयाय नमः। ॐ खं फट् इं चं छं जं झं ञं शिरसे स्वाहा। ॐ प्राणग्रहासि प्राणग्रहासि हुं फट् उं टं ठं डं ढं णं ऊं शिखायै वषट्। ॐ सर्वशत्रु संहारणाय एं तं थं दं धं नं ऐं कवचाय हुम्। ॐ शरभ-शालुवाय ओं पं फं बं भं मं औं नेत्र त्रयाय वोषट्। ॐ पक्षि-राजाय हुं फट् स्वाहा अस्त्राय फट्।

ध्यानम्-
चन्द्रार्काग्निस  त्रि-दृष्टिः कुलिश-वर-नखश्चञ्चलोत्युग्  -जिह्वः।
कालि-दुर्गा च पक्षौ हृदय जठरगो भैरवो वाडवाग्निः।।
ऊरुस्थौ व्याधि-मृत्यू शरभ-वर-खगश्चण्ड-वाताति-योगः।
संहर्त्ता सर्व-शत्रून् स जयति शरभः शालुवः पक्षिराजः।।१
मृगस्त्वर्ध-शरीरेण पक्षाभ्यां चञ्चुना द्विजः,
अधो-वक्त्रश्चतुष्पाद ऊर्ध्व-वक्त्रश्चतुर्भुज  ।
कालाग्नि-दहनोपेतो नील-जीमूत-सन्निभः,
अरिस्तद्-देशनादेव विनष्ट-बल-विक्रमः।।२
सटा-छटोग्र-रुपाय पक्ष-विक्षिप्त-भूभृते,
अष्ट-पादाय रुद्राय नमः शरभ-मूर्तये।।३

श्री शरभेश्वर मन्त्र

१॰ “ॐ खें खां खं फट् प्राणग्रहासि प्राणग्रहासि हुं फट् सर्वशत्रु संहारणाय शरभशालुवाय पक्षिराजाय हुं फट् स्वाहा।” (द्विचत्वारिंशदक्  र-शरभ तन्त्र)

२॰ “ॐ नमोऽष्टपादाय सहस्त्रबाहवे द्विशिरसे त्रिनेत्राय द्विपक्षायाग्नि वर्णाय मृगविह्ङ्गरुपाय वीर शरभेश्वराय ॐ।”

इनमें से किसी एक मन्त्र का जप करें।

पुरश्चरण-

अनुष्ठान से पुर्व पुरश्चरण भी विहित है, इसकी दो विधियां है-

१॰ यह नौ दिन में हो सकता है। इसमें पहले दिन पूर्वाङ्ग तथा अन्तिम एक दिन उत्तराङ्ग का हो। बीच में सात दिन ७-७ बार पाठ करें।

२॰ यह आठ दिन में भी हो सकता है। स्तोत्र के आठ दिन तक आठ-आठ पाठ नित्य रात्रि में करे। आठ दिन में मन्त्र के जप ११ हजार कर लें।

शरभेश्वर के अन्य मन्त्र

१॰ एक-चत्वारिंशदक्षरः
“ॐ खं खां खं फट् शत्रून् ग्रससि ग्रससि हुं फट् सर्वास्त्र-संहारणाय शरभाय पक्षि-राजाय हुं फट् स्वाहा नमः।” (मेरु-तन्त्र)

ऋषि वासुदेव, छन्द जगती, देवता कालाग्नि-रुद्र शरभ, बीज ‘खं’, शक्ति ‘स्वाहा’। मन्त्र के ४, ९, १०, ७, ५, ६ अक्षरों से षडङ्ग-न्यास। समस्त मन्त्र से दिग्-बन्धन कर ध्यान करें-

विद्युज्जिह्वं वज्र-नखं वडवाग्न्युदरं तथा,
व्याधि-मृत्यु-रिपुघ्नं चण्ड-वाताति-वेगिनम्।
हृद्-भैरव-स्वरुपं च वैरि-वृन्द-निषूदनं,
मृगेन्द्र-त्वक्छरीरेऽस्य पक्षाभ्यां चञ्चुना रवः।
अधो-वक्त्रश्चतुष्पाद ऊर्ध्व-दृष्टिश्चतुर्भुज  ,
कालान्त-दहन-प्रख्यो नील-जीमूत-नीःस्वन्।
अरिर्यद्-दर्शनादेव विनष्ट-बल-विक्रमः,
सटा-क्षिप्त-गृहर्क्षाय पक्ष-विक्षिप्त-भूभृते।
अष्ट-पादाय रुद्राय नमः शरभ-मूर्तये।।

पुरश्चरण में एक हजार जप कर पायस से प्रतिदिन छः मास तक दशांश होम करे।

२॰ गायत्रीः

“ॐ पक्षि-शाल्वाय विद्महे वज्र-तुण्डाय धीमहि तन्नः शरभः प्रचोदयात् ॐ” (शरभ-तन्त्र)
“ॐ पक्षि-राजाय विद्महे शरभेश्वराय धीमहि तन्नो शरभः प्रचोदयात्” (शरभ-पटल)

३॰ अष्टोत्तर-शताक्षर माला-मन्त्र

“ॐ नमो भगवते शरभाय शाल्वाय सर्व-भूतोच्चाटनाय ग्रह-राक्षस-निवारणाय ज्वाला-माला-स्वरुपाय दक्ष-निष्काशनाय साक्षाद् काल-रुद्र-स्वरुपाष्ट-मूर्तये कृशानु-रेतसे महा-क्रूर-भूतोच्चाटनाय अप्रति-शयनाय शत्रून् नाशय नाशय शत्रु-पशून् गृह्ण गृह्ण खाद खाद ॐ हुं फट् स्वाहा।” (मेरु-तन्त्र)

प्रतिदिन १०८ बात छः मास तक जपने से उक्त मन्त्र सिद्ध होता है। उसके बाद पात्र में पवित्र जल रखकर सात बार उसे अभिमन्त्रित करे। इसके पीने से एक सप्ताह में सब प्रकार के ज्वर शान्त होते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

_इस सूत्र में आने वाले सभी स्द्स्यगन कृपया ध्यान दें 
सर्व प्रथम मेरे ( अनु ) द्वारा दिए गये यह मन्त्र शुद्ध संस्कृत में ही हैं
साथ में इसी सूत्र के पृष्ठ २१ को भी ध्यान से पढ़ें व् अम्ल में लायें.
धन्यवाद.
अनु._

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अन्नू जी सुप्रभात आपके पास तो जानकारियों का खजाना है, उनमे से कुछ मोती आपने पेश किये , आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.
इसी तरह मेरे सूत्रों मैं आके जानकारी देते रहे सुक्रिया.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यंत्र को भोजपत्र पर अनार की कलम का उपयोग करते हुए अष्टगंध से बनाएं , सर कृप्या  मुझे ये भोजपत्र और अनार की कलम कहा पर मिलाता है बताये |


राजू जी नमस्कार, आपको हुयी असुविधा के लिए खेद है. मित्र आप जो ये उपाय कर रहे है ये उपाय इस फोरम के एक बहुत ही सम्मानित सदस्य silent जी ने भेजा है, आपके प्रशन को मैं कुछ दिन पहले ही उनके सामने रख चूका हूँ, उनके विसिटर बॉक्स मैं जा के देख सकते है, अभी तक उनका जवाब नही आया है, या तो आप कोई दूसरा उपाय कर ले, या फिर उनसे p m  करके पूछ ले, धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र मैं आने वाले सभी मित्रों का स्वागत. मेरी विनती है आपसे की मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं उपयोग मैं लाने से पहले उनके गुण दोषों को अंपने स्तर से किसी मंत्र के जानकार से समझ ले. सारे मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, उन्हें जबान पे अभ्यास करके सरल कर ले सुध सुध , फिर अम्ल मैं लाए, धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक - ८.५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , पंचमी 
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र- पुनवॅसु 

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - मिथुन  राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मीन राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज ०८ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री आध शंकराचार्य जयंती 
श्री सूरदास जयंती 
पुत्र प्राप्ति व्रत 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- शाम ४.३० से शाम ६ बजे तक.
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . बसंत 
आज की यात्रा- आज पश्चिम दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज  पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले पान खा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग
____________

दिनाक -९.५.२०११ 
तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , षष्ठी,

ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र- पुनर्वसु, सुबह 10 बजकर 20 मिनट के बाद पुष्य  

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - कर्क  राशि मैं 

बुध -  मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु -मेष  राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - वृश्चिक राशि मैं 

केतु - वृष  राशि मैं*[/B]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

SIZE="3"]आज ०९ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री रामानुजाचार्य जयंती 
चंदन षष्ठी, बंगाल



राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह ७.३० से सुबह ९ बजे तक
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म ऋतु 
आज की यात्रा- आज पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, यात्रा पे जाने से पहले दर्पण मैं मुह देख कर निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे[/SIZE]

----------


## Kamal Ji

दश महाविद्या शाबर मन्त्र


दश महाविद्या शाबर मन्त्र
सत नमो आदेश । गुरुजी को आदेश । ॐ गुरुजी । ॐ सोऽहं सिद्ध की काया, तीसरा नेत्र त्रिकुटी ठहराया । गगण मण्डल में अनहद बाजा । वहाँ देखा शिवजी बैठा, गुरु हुकम से भितरी बैठा, शुन्य में ध्यान गोरख दिठा । यही ध्यान तपे महेशा, यही ध्यान ब्रह्माजी लाग्या । यही ध्यान विष्णु की माया ! ॐ कैलाश गिरी से, आयी पार्वती देवी, जाकै सन्मुख बैठ गोरक्ष योगी, देवी ने जब किया आदेश । नहीं लिया आदेश, नहीं दिया उपदेश । सती मन में क्रोध समाई, देखु गोरख अपने माही, नौ दरवाजे खुले कपाट, दशवे द्वारे अग्नि प्रजाले, जलने लगी तो पार पछताई । राखी राखी गोरख राखी, मैं हूँ तेरी चेली, संसार सृष्टि की हूँ मैं माई । कहो शिवशंकर स्वामीजी, गोरख योगी कौन है दिठा । यह तो योगी सबमें विरला, तिसका कौन विचार । हम नहीं जानत, अपनी करणी आप ही जानी । गोरख देखे सत्य की दृष्टि । दृष्टि देख कर मन भया उनमन, तब गोरख कली बिच कहाया । हम तो योगी गुरुमुख बोली, सिद्धों का मर्म न जाने कोई । कहो पार्वती देवीजी अपनी शक्ति कौन-कौन समाई । तब सती ने शक्ति की खेल दिखायी, दस महाविद्या की प्रगटली ज्योति ।
प्रथम ज्योति महाकाली प्रगटली ।
।। महाकाली ।।
ॐ निरंजन निराकार अवगत पुरुष तत सार, तत सार मध्ये ज्योत, ज्योत मध्ये परम ज्योत, परम ज्योत मध्ये उत्पन्न भई माता शम्भु शिवानी काली ओ काली काली महाकाली, कृष्ण वर्णी, शव वहानी, रुद्र की पोषणी, हाथ खप्पर खडग धारी, गले मुण्डमाला हंस मुखी । जिह्वा ज्वाला दन्त काली । मद्यमांस कारी श्मशान की राणी । मांस खाये रक्त-पी-पीवे । भस्मन्ति माई जहाँ पर पाई तहाँ लगाई । सत की नाती धर्म की बेटी इन्द्र की साली काल की काली जोग की जोगीन, नागों की नागीन मन माने तो संग रमाई नहीं तो श्मशान फिरे अकेली चार वीर अष्ट भैरों, घोर काली अघोर काली अजर बजर अमर काली भख जून निर्भय काली बला भख, दुष्ट को भख, काल भख पापी पाखण्डी को भख जती सती को रख, ॐ काली तुम बाला ना वृद्धा, देव ना दानव, नर ना नारी देवीजी तुम तो हो परब्रह्मा काली ।
क्रीं क्रीं क्रीं हूं हूं ह्रीं ह्रीं दक्षिणे कालिके क्रीं क्रीं हूं हूं ह्रीं ह्रीं स्वाहा ।
द्वितीय ज्योति तारा त्रिकुटा तोतला प्रगटी ।
।। तारा ।।
ॐ आदि योग अनादि माया जहाँ पर ब्रह्माण्ड उत्पन्न भया । ब्रह्माण्ड समाया आकाश मण्डल तारा त्रिकुटा तोतला माता तीनों बसै ब्रह्म कापलि, जहाँ पर ब्रह्मा विष्णु महेश उत्पत्ति, सूरज मुख तपे चंद मुख अमिरस पीवे, अग्नि मुख जले, आद कुंवारी हाथ खण्डाग गल मुण्ड माल, मुर्दा मार ऊपर खड़ी देवी तारा । नीली काया पीली जटा, काली दन्त में जिह्वा दबाया । घोर तारा अघोर तारा, दूध पूत का भण्डार भरा । पंच मुख करे हां हां ऽऽकारा, डाकिनी शाकिनी भूत पलिता सौ सौ कोस दूर भगाया । चण्डी तारा फिरे ब्रह्माण्डी तुम तो हों तीन लोक की जननी ।
ॐ ह्रीं स्त्रीं फट्, ॐ ऐं ह्रीं स्त्रीं हूँ फट्
तृतीय ज्योति त्रिपुर सुन्दरी प्रगटी ।
।। षोडशी-त्रिपुर सुन्दरी ।।
ॐ निरञ्जन निराकार अवधू मूल द्वार में बन्ध लगाई पवन पलटे गगन समाई, ज्योति मध्ये ज्योत ले स्थिर हो भई ॐ मध्याः उत्पन्न भई उग्र त्रिपुरा सुन्दरी शक्ति आवो शिवधर बैठो, मन उनमन, बुध सिद्ध चित्त में भया नाद । तीनों एक त्रिपुर सुन्दरी भया प्रकाश । हाथ चाप शर धर एक हाथ अंकुश । त्रिनेत्रा अभय मुद्रा योग भोग की मोक्षदायिनी । इडा पिंगला सुषम्ना देवी नागन जोगन त्रिपुर सुन्दरी । उग्र बाला, रुद्र बाला तीनों ब्रह्मपुरी में भया उजियाला । योगी के घर जोगन बाला, ब्रह्मा विष्णु शिव की माता ।
श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं ऐं सौः ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं कएईलह्रीं
हसकहल ह्रीं सकल ह्रीं सोः
ऐं क्लीं ह्रीं श्रीं ।
चतुर्थ ज्योति भुवनेश्वरी प्रगटी ।**********
।। भुवनेश्वरी ।।
ॐ आदि ज्योति अनादि ज्योत ज्योत मध्ये परम ज्योत परम ज्योति मध्ये शिव गायत्री भई उत्पन्न, ॐ प्रातः समय उत्पन्न भई देवी भुवनेश्वरी । बाला सुन्दरी कर धर वर पाशांकुश अन्नपूर्णी दूध पूत बल दे बालका ऋद्धि सिद्धि भण्डार भरे, बालकाना बल दे जोगी को अमर काया । चौदह भुवन का राजपाट संभाला कटे रोग योगी का, दुष्ट को मुष्ट, काल कन्टक मार । योगी बनखण्ड वासा, सदा संग रहे भुवनेश्वरी माता ।
ह्रीं
पञ्चम ज्योति छिन्नमस्ता प्रगटी ।
।। छिन्नमस्ता ।।
सत का धर्म सत की काया, ब्रह्म अग्नि में योग जमाया । काया तपाये जोगी (शिव गोरख) बैठा, नाभ कमल पर छिन्नमस्ता, चन्द सूर में उपजी सुष्मनी देवी, त्रिकुटी महल में फिरे बाला सुन्दरी, तन का मुन्डा हाथ में लिन्हा, दाहिने हाथ में खप्पर धार्या । पी पी पीवे रक्त, बरसे त्रिकुट मस्तक पर अग्नि प्रजाली, श्वेत वर्णी मुक्त केशा कैची धारी । देवी उमा की शक्ति छाया, प्रलयी खाये सृष्टि सारी । चण्डी, चण्डी फिरे ब्रह्माण्डी भख भख बाला भख दुष्ट को मुष्ट जती, सती को रख, योगी घर जोगन बैठी, श्री शम्भुजती गुरु गोरखनाथजी ने भाखी । छिन्नमस्ता जपो जाप, पाप कन्टन्ते आपो आप, जो जोगी करे सुमिरण पाप पुण्य से न्यारा रहे । काल ना खाये ।
श्रीं क्लीं ह्रीं ऐं वज्र-वैरोचनीये हूं हूं फट् स्वाहा ।
षष्टम ज्योति भैरवी प्रगटी ।
।। भैरवी ।।
ॐ सती भैरवी भैरो काल यम जाने यम भूपाल तीन नेत्र तारा त्रिकुटा, गले में माला मुण्डन की । अभय मुद्रा पीये रुधिर नाशवन्ती ! काला खप्पर हाथ खंजर, कालापीर धर्म धूप खेवन्ते वासना गई सातवें पाताल, सातवें पाताल मध्ये परम-तत्त्व परम-तत्त्व में जोत, जोत में परम जोत, परम जोत में भई उत्पन्न काल-भैरवी, त्रिपुर-भैरवी, सम्पत्त-प्रदा-भैरवी, कौलेश-भैरवी, सिद्धा-भैरवी, विध्वंसिनि-भैरवी, चैतन्य-भैरवी, कामेश्वरी-भैरवी, षटकुटा-भैरवी, नित्या-भैरवी । जपा अजपा गोरक्ष जपन्ती यही मन्त्र मत्स्येन्द्रनाथज   को सदा शिव ने कहायी । ऋद्ध फूरो सिद्ध फूरो सत श्रीशम्भुजती गुरु गोरखनाथजी अनन्त कोट सिद्धा ले उतरेगी काल के पार, भैरवी भैरवी खड़ी जिन शीश पर, दूर हटे काल जंजाल भैरवी मन्त्र बैकुण्ठ वासा । अमर लोक में हुवा निवासा ।
ॐ ह्सैं ह्स्क्ल्रीं ह्स्त्रौः
सप्तम ज्योति धूमावती प्रगटी
।। धूमावती ।।
ॐ पाताल निरंजन निराकार, आकाश मण्डल धुन्धुकार, आकाश दिशा से कौन आये, कौन रथ कौन असवार, आकाश दिशा से धूमावन्ती आई, काक ध्वजा का रथ अस्वार आई थरै आकाश, विधवा रुप लम्बे हाथ, लम्बी नाक कुटिल नेत्र दुष्टा स्वभाव, डमरु बाजे भद्रकाली, क्लेश कलह कालरात्रि । डंका डंकनी काल किट किटा हास्य करी । जीव रक्षन्ते जीव भक्षन्ते जाजा जीया आकाश तेरा होये । धूमावन्तीपुरी में वास, न होती देवी न देव तहा न होती पूजा न पाती तहा न होती जात न जाती तब आये श्रीशम्भुजती गुरु गोरखनाथ आप भयी अतीत ।
ॐ धूं धूं धूमावती स्वाहा ।
अष्टम ज्योति बगलामुखी प्रगटी ।
।। बगलामुखी ।।
ॐ सौ सौ दुता समुन्दर टापू, टापू में थापा सिंहासन पिला । संहासन पीले ऊपर कौन बसे । सिंहासन पीला ऊपर बगलामुखी बसे, बगलामुखी के कौन संगी कौन साथी । कच्ची बच्ची काक-कूतिया-स्वान-चिड़िया, ॐ बगला बाला हाथ मुद्-गर मार, शत्रु हृदय पर सवार तिसकी जिह्वा खिच्चै बाला । बगलामुखी मरणी करणी उच्चाटण धरणी, अनन्त कोट सिद्धों ने मानी ॐ बगलामुखी रमे ब्रह्माण्डी मण्डे चन्दसुर फिरे खण्डे खण्डे । बाला बगलामुखी नमो नमस्कार ।
ॐ ह्लीं ब्रह्मास्त्राय विद्महे स्तम्भन-बाणाय धीमहि तन्नो बगला प्रचोदयात् ।
नवम ज्योति मातंगी प्रगटी ।
।। मातंगी ।।
ॐ शून्य शून्य महाशून्य, महाशून्य में ॐ-कार, ॐ-कार में शक्ति, शक्ति अपन्ते उहज आपो आपना, सुभय में धाम कमल में विश्राम, आसन बैठी, सिंहासन बैठी पूजा पूजो मातंगी बाला, शीश पर अस्वारी उग्र उन्मत्त मुद्राधारी, उद गुग्गल पाण सुपारी, खीरे खाण्डे मद्य-मांसे घृत-कुण्डे सर्वांगधारी । बुन्द मात्रेन कडवा प्याला, मातंगी माता तृप्यन्ते । ॐ मातंगी-सुन्दरी, रुपवन्ती, कामदेवी, धनवन्ती, धनदाती, अन्नपूर्णी अन्नदाती, मातंगी जाप मन्त्र जपे काल का तुम काल को खाये । तिसकी रक्षा शम्भुजती गुरु गोरखनाथजी करे ।
ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं हूं मातंग्यै फट् स्वाहा ।
दसवीं ज्योति कमला प्रगटी ।
।। कमला ।।
ॐ अ-योनी शंकर ॐ-कार रुप, कमला देवी सती पार्वती का स्वरुप । हाथ में सोने का कलश, मुख से अभय मुद्रा । श्वेत वर्ण सेवा पूजा करे, नारद इन्द्रा । देवी देवत्या ने किया जय ॐ-कार । कमला देवी पूजो केशर पान सुपारी, चकमक चीनी फतरी तिल गुग्गल सहस्र कमलों का किया हवन । कहे गोरख, मन्त्र जपो जाप जपो ऋद्धि सिद्धि की पहचान गंगा गौरजा पार्वती जान । जिसकी तीन लोक में भया मान । कमला देवी के चरण कमल को आदेश ।
ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं सिद्ध-लक्ष्म्यै नमः ।

सुनो पार्वती हम मत्स्येन्द्र पूता, आदिनाथ नाती, हम शिव स्वरुप उलटी थापना थापी योगी का योग, दस विद्या शक्ति जानो, जिसका भेद शिव शंकर ही पायो । सिद्ध योग मर्म जो जाने विरला तिसको प्रसन्न भयी महाकालिका । योगी योग नित्य करे प्रातः उसे वरद भुवनेश्वरी माता । सिद्धासन सिद्ध, भया श्मशानी तिसके संग बैठी बगलामुखी । जोगी खड दर्शन को कर जानी, खुल गया ताला ब्रह्माण्ड भैरवी । नाभी स्थाने उडीय्यान बांधी मनीपुर चक्र में बैठी, छिन्नमस्ता रानी । ॐ-कार ध्यान लाग्या त्रिकुटी, प्रगटी तारा बाला सुन्दरी । पाताल जोगन (कुण्डलिनी) गगन को चढ़ी, जहां पर बैठी त्रिपुर सुन्दरी । आलस मोड़े, निद्रा तोड़े तिसकी रक्षा देवी धूमावन्ती करें । हंसा जाये दसवें द्वारे देवी मातंगी का आवागमन खोजे । जो कमला देवी की धूनी चेताये तिसकी ऋद्धि सिद्धि से भण्डार भरे । जो दसविद्या का सुमिरण करे । पाप पुण्य से न्यारा रहे । योग अभ्यास से भये सिद्धा आवागमन निवरते । मन्त्र पढ़े सो नर अमर लोक में जाये । इतना दस महाविद्या मन्त्र जाप सम्पूर्ण भया । अनन्त कोट सिद्धों में, गोदावरी त्र्यम्बक क्षेत्र अनुपान शिला, अचलगढ़ पर्वत पर बैठ श्रीशम्भुजती गुरु गोरखनाथजी ने पढ़ कथ कर सुनाया श्रीनाथजी गुरुजी को आदेश । आदेश ।।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अनु जी इतने सुध मंत्र आप लिखती है की विस्वास ही नही होता बहुत मेहनत होती होगी, मुझे भी सुध रूप से लिखने के लिए  कुछ टिप्स दे ना, आपको ये तो पता चल ही गया होगा की मैं कोपी पेस्ट नही करता हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

:nosmoking: _यंत्र-मंत्र-तंत्र
बुद्धि और ज्ञान
1॰ माघ मास की कृष्णपक्ष अष्टमी के दिन को पूर्वाषाढ़ा नक्षत्र में अर्द्धरात्रि के समय रक्त चन्दन से अनार की कलम से “ॐ ह्वीं´´ को भोजपत्र पर लिख कर नित्य पूजा करने से अपार विद्या, बुद्धि की प्राप्ति होती है।

2॰ उदसौ सूर्यो अगादुदिदं मामकं वच:।
यथाहं शत्रुहोऽसान्यसपत  न: सपत्नहा।।
सपत्नक्षयणो वृषाभिराष्ट्रो विष सहि:।
यथाहभेषां वीराणां विराजानि जनस्य च।।
(का॰1, अनु॰5, सू॰29)
यह सूर्य ऊपर चला गया है, मेरा यह मन्त्र भी ऊपर गया है, ताकि मैं शत्रु को मारने वाला होऊँ। प्रतिद्वन्द्वी को नष्ट करने वाला, प्रजाओं की इच्छा को पूरा करने वाला, राष्ट्र को सामर्थ्य से प्राप्त करने वाला तथा जीतने वाला होऊँ, ताकि मैं शत्रु पक्ष के वीरों का तथा अपने एवं पराये लोगों का शासक बन सकूं।
21 रविवार तक सूर्य को नित्य रक्त पुष्प डाल कर अर्ध्य दिया जाता है। अर्ध्य द्वारा विसर्जित जल को दक्षिण नासिका, नेत्र, कर्ण व भुजा को स्पर्शित करें। प्रस्तुत मन्त्र `राष्ट्रवर्द्धन´ सूक्त से उद्धृत है।

३॰ बच्चों का पढ़ाई में मन न लगता हो, बार-बार फेल हो जाते हों, तो यह सरल सा टोटका करें-
शुक्ल पक्ष के पहले बृहस्पतिवार को सूर्यास्त से ठीक आधा घंटा पहले बड़ के पत्ते पर पांच अलग-अलग प्रकार की मिठाईयां तथा दो छोटी इलायची पीपल के वृक्ष के नीचे श्रद्धा भाव से रखें और अपनी शिक्षा के प्रति कामना करें। पीछे मुड़कर न देखें, सीधे अपने घर आ जाएं। इस प्रकार बिना क्रम टूटे तीन बृहस्पतिवार करें। यह उपाय माता-पिता भी अपने बच्चे के लिये कर सकते हैं।

४॰ श्री गोस्वामी तुलसीदास विरचित “अत्रिमुनि द्वारा श्रीराम स्तुति´´ का नित्य पाठ करें। निम्न छन्द अरण्यकाण्ड में वर्णित है।
`मानस पीयूष´ के अनुसार यह `राम चरित मानस की नवीं स्तुति है और नक्षत्रों में नवाँ नक्षत्र आश्लेषा (नक्षत्र स्वामी-बुध) है। अत: जीवन में जिनको सर्वोच्च आसन पर जाने की कामना हो, वे इस स्तोत्र को भगवान् श्रीराम / रामायणी हनुमान के चित्र या मूर्ति के समक्ष बैठकर नित्य पढ़ें।
।।श्रीअत्रि-मुनिरूवाच।।
नमामि भक्त-वत्सलं, कृपालु-शील-कोमलम्।
भजामि ते पदाम्बुजं, अकामिनां स्व-धामदम्।।1
निकाम-श्याम-सुन्दरं, भवाम्बु-नाथ मन्दरम्।
प्रफुल्ल-कंज-लोचनं, मदादि-दोष-मोचनम्।।2
प्रलम्ब-बाहु-विक्रमं, प्रभो·प्रमेय-वैभवम्।
निषंग-चाप-सायकं, धरं त्रिलोक-नायकम्।।3
दिनेश-वंश-मण्डनम्, महेश-चाप-खण्डनम्।
मुनीन्द्र-सन्त-रंजनम्, सुरारि-वृन्द-भंजनम्।।4
मनोज-वैरि-वन्दितं, अजादि-देव-सेवितम्।
विशुद्ध-बोध-विग्रहं, समस्त-दूषणापहम्।।5
नमामि इन्दिरा-पतिं, सुखाकरं सतां गतिम्।
भजे स-शक्ति सानुजं, शची-पति-प्रियानुजम्।।6
त्वदंघ्रि-मूलं ये नरा:, भजन्ति हीन-मत्सरा:।
पतन्ति नो भवार्णवे, वितर्क-वीचि-संकुले।।7
विविक्त-वासिन: सदा, भजन्ति मुक्तये मुदा।
निरस्य इन्द्रियादिकं, प्रयान्ति ते गतिं स्वकम्।।8
तमेकमद्भुतं प्रभुं, निरीहमीश्वरं विभुम्।
जगद्-गुरूं च शाश्वतं, तुरीयमेव केवलम्।।9
भजामि भाव-वल्लभं, कु-योगिनां सु-दुलर्भम्।
स्वभक्त-कल्प-पादपं, समं सु-सेव्यमन्हवम्।।10
अनूप-रूप-भूपतिं, नतोऽहमुर्विजा-पतिम्।
प्रसीद मे नमामि ते, पदाब्ज-भक्तिं देहि मे।।11
पठन्ति से स्तवं इदं, नराऽऽदरेण ते पदम्।
व्रजन्ति नात्र संशयं, त्वदीय-भक्ति-संयुता:।।12

हे भक्तवत्सल ! हे कृपालु ! हे कोमल स्वभाववाले ! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हू¡। निष्काम पुरूषों को अपना परमधाम देनेवाले आपके चरणकमलों को मैं भजता हू¡।
आप नितान्त सुन्दर श्याम, संसार (आवागमन) रूपी समुद्र को मथने के लिये मन्दराचल रूप, फूले हुए कमल के समान नेत्रों वाले और मद आदि दोषों से छुड़ाने वाले हैं।
हे प्रभो ! आपकी लम्बी भुजाओं का पराक्रम और आपका ऐश्वर्य अप्रमेय (बुद्धि के परे) है। आप तरकस और धनुष-बाण धारण करने वाले तीनों लोकों के स्वामी हैं।
सूर्यवंश के भूषण, महादेव जी के धनुष को तोड़ने वाले, मुनिराजों और सन्तों को आनन्द देने वाले तथा देवताओं के शत्रु असुरों के समूह का नाश करने वाले हैं।
आप कामदेव के शत्रु महादेव जी के द्वारा वन्दित, ब्रह्मा आदि देवताओं से सेवित, विशुद्ध ज्ञानमय विग्रह और समस्त दोषों को नष्ट करने वाले हैं।
हे लक्ष्मीपते ! हे सुखों की खान और सत्पुरूषों की एकमात्र गति ! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हू¡। हे शचीपति (इन्द्र) के प्रिय छोटे भाई (वामनजी) ! शक्ति-स्वरूपा श्रीसीताजी और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित आपको मैं भजता हू¡।
जो मनुष्य मत्सर (डाह) रहित होकर आपके चरणकमलों का सेवन करते हैं, वे तर्क-वितर्क (अनेक प्रकार के सन्देह) रूपी तरंगों से पूर्ण संसार रूपी समुद्र में नहीं गिरते।
जो एकान्तवासी पुरूष मुक्ति के लिये, इन्द्रियादि का निग्रह करके (उन्हें विषयों से हटाकर) प्रसन्नतापूर्वक आपको भजते हैं, वे स्वकीय गति को (अपने स्वरूप को) प्राप्त होते हैं।
उन (आप) को जो एक (अद्वितीय), अद्भूत (मायिक जगत् में विलक्षण), प्रभु (सर्वसमर्थ), इच्छारहित, ईश्वर (सबके स्वामी), व्यापक, जगद्गुरू, सनातन (नित्य), तुरीय (तीनों गुणों से सर्वथा परे) और केवल (अपने स्वरूप में स्थित) हैं।
(तथा) जो भावप्रिय, कुयोगियों (विषयी पुरूषों) के लिये अत्यन्त दुर्लभ, अपने भक्तों के लिये कल्पवृक्ष, सम और सदा सुखपूर्वक सेवन करने योग्य हैं, मैं निरन्तर भजता हू¡।
हे अनुपम सुन्दर ! हे पृथ्वीपति ! हे जानकीनाथ ! मैं आपको प्रणाम करता हू¡। मुझपर प्रसन्न होइये, मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हू¡। मुझे अपने चरणकमलों की भक्ति दीजिये।
जो मनुष्य इस स्तुति को आदरपूर्वक पढ़ते हैं, वे आपकी भक्ति से युक्त होकर आपके परमपद को प्राप्त होते हैं, इसमें सन्देह नहीं है।_ :nosmoking:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र अनु जी इतने सुध मंत्र आप लिखती है की विस्वास ही नही होता बहुत मेहनत होती होगी, मुझे भी सुध रूप से लिखने के लिए  कुछ टिप्स दे ना, आपको ये तो पता चल ही गया होगा की मैं कोपी पेस्ट नही करता हूँ.


 मेरा मुझ में कुछ नही जो कुछ है सो तेरा
यहाँ तेरा से अभिप्राय है नेट का

----------


## Kamal Ji

मित्र चाँद जी क्या कारण है के मेरी प्रवृष्टि पूरी नही दिखाई जा रही यंत्र-मन्त्र-तन्त्र वाली ?
मैंने दो तीन बार प्र्वृशी सम्पादित करें यह करने पर वहां पर मुझे पूरी दिखाई देती है
 और बाद में फिर इतनी ही हो जाती है. आप वरिष्ठ सदस्य हैं आपकी जल्द सुनवाई हो जायेगी.
धन्यवाद.
 अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यंत्र-मंत्र-तंत्र*

बुद्धि और ज्ञान
1॰  माघ मास की कृष्णपक्ष अष्टमी के दिन को पूर्वाषाढ़ा नक्षत्र में  अर्द्धरात्रि के समय रक्त चन्दन से अनार की कलम से “ॐ ह्वीं´´ को भोजपत्र  पर लिख कर नित्य पूजा करने से अपार विद्या, बुद्धि की प्राप्ति होती है।

2॰ उदसौ सूर्यो अगादुदिदं मामकं वच:।
यथाहं शत्रुहोऽसान्यसपत  न: सपत्नहा।।
सपत्नक्षयणो वृषाभिराष्ट्रो विष सहि:।
यथाहभेषां वीराणां विराजानि जनस्य च।।
(का॰1, अनु॰5, सू॰29)
यह  सूर्य ऊपर चला गया है, मेरा यह मन्त्र भी ऊपर गया है, ताकि मैं शत्रु को  मारने वाला होऊँ। प्रतिद्वन्द्वी को नष्ट करने वाला, प्रजाओं की इच्छा को  पूरा करने वाला, राष्ट्र को सामर्थ्य से प्राप्त करने वाला तथा जीतने वाला  होऊँ, ताकि मैं शत्रु पक्ष के वीरों का तथा अपने एवं पराये लोगों का शासक  बन सकूं।
21 रविवार तक सूर्य को नित्य रक्त पुष्प डाल कर अर्ध्य दिया  जाता है। अर्ध्य द्वारा विसर्जित जल को दक्षिण नासिका, नेत्र, कर्ण व भुजा  को स्पर्शित करें। प्रस्तुत मन्त्र `राष्ट्रवर्द्धन´ सूक्त से उद्धृत है।

३॰ बच्चों का पढ़ाई में मन न लगता हो, बार-बार फेल हो जाते हों, तो यह सरल सा टोटका करें-
शुक्ल  पक्ष के पहले बृहस्पतिवार को सूर्यास्त से ठीक आधा घंटा पहले बड़ के पत्ते  पर पांच अलग-अलग प्रकार की मिठाईयां तथा दो छोटी इलायची पीपल के वृक्ष के  नीचे श्रद्धा भाव से रखें और अपनी शिक्षा के प्रति कामना करें। पीछे मुड़कर न  देखें, सीधे अपने घर आ जाएं। इस प्रकार बिना क्रम टूटे तीन बृहस्पतिवार  करें। यह उपाय माता-पिता भी अपने बच्चे के लिये कर सकते हैं।

४॰ श्री गोस्वामी तुलसीदास विरचित “अत्रिमुनि द्वारा श्रीराम स्तुति´´ का नित्य पाठ करें। निम्न छन्द अरण्यकाण्ड में वर्णित है।
`मानस  पीयूष´ के अनुसार यह `राम चरित मानस की नवीं स्तुति है और नक्षत्रों में  नवाँ नक्षत्र आश्लेषा (नक्षत्र स्वामी-बुध) है। अत: जीवन में जिनको  सर्वोच्च आसन पर जाने की कामना हो, वे इस स्तोत्र को भगवान् श्रीराम /  रामायणी हनुमान के चित्र या मूर्ति के समक्ष बैठकर नित्य पढ़ें।
।।श्रीअत्रि-मुनिरूवाच।।
नमामि भक्त-वत्सलं, कृपालु-शील-कोमलम्।
भजामि ते पदाम्बुजं, अकामिनां स्व-धामदम्।।1
निकाम-श्याम-सुन्दरं, भवाम्बु-नाथ मन्दरम्।
प्रफुल्ल-कंज-लोचनं, मदादि-दोष-मोचनम्।।2
प्रलम्ब-बाहु-विक्रमं, प्रभो·प्रमेय-वैभवम्।
निषंग-चाप-सायकं, धरं त्रिलोक-नायकम्।।3
दिनेश-वंश-मण्डनम्, महेश-चाप-खण्डनम्।
मुनीन्द्र-सन्त-रंजनम्, सुरारि-वृन्द-भंजनम्।।4
मनोज-वैरि-वन्दितं, अजादि-देव-सेवितम्।
विशुद्ध-बोध-विग्रहं, समस्त-दूषणापहम्।।5
नमामि इन्दिरा-पतिं, सुखाकरं सतां गतिम्।
भजे स-शक्ति सानुजं, शची-पति-प्रियानुजम्।।6
त्वदंघ्रि-मूलं ये नरा:, भजन्ति हीन-मत्सरा:।
पतन्ति नो भवार्णवे, वितर्क-वीचि-संकुले।।7
विविक्त-वासिन: सदा, भजन्ति मुक्तये मुदा।
निरस्य इन्द्रियादिकं, प्रयान्ति ते गतिं स्वकम्।।8
तमेकमद्भुतं प्रभुं, निरीहमीश्वरं विभुम्।
जगद्-गुरूं च शाश्वतं, तुरीयमेव केवलम्।।9
भजामि भाव-वल्लभं, कु-योगिनां सु-दुलर्भम्।
स्वभक्त-कल्प-पादपं, समं सु-सेव्यमन्हवम्।।10
अनूप-रूप-भूपतिं, नतोऽहमुर्विजा-पतिम्।
प्रसीद मे नमामि ते, पदाब्ज-भक्तिं देहि मे।।11
पठन्ति से स्तवं इदं, नराऽऽदरेण ते पदम्।
व्रजन्ति नात्र संशयं, त्वदीय-भक्ति-संयुता:।।12

हे  भक्तवत्सल ! हे कृपालु ! हे कोमल स्वभाववाले ! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हू¡।  निष्काम पुरूषों को अपना परमधाम देनेवाले आपके चरणकमलों को मैं भजता हू¡।
आप  नितान्त सुन्दर श्याम, संसार (आवागमन) रूपी समुद्र को मथने के लिये  मन्दराचल रूप, फूले हुए कमल के समान नेत्रों वाले और मद आदि दोषों से  छुड़ाने वाले हैं।
हे प्रभो ! आपकी लम्बी भुजाओं का पराक्रम और आपका  ऐश्वर्य अप्रमेय (बुद्धि के परे) है। आप तरकस और धनुष-बाण धारण करने वाले  तीनों लोकों के स्वामी हैं।
सूर्यवंश के भूषण, महादेव जी के धनुष को  तोड़ने वाले, मुनिराजों और सन्तों को आनन्द देने वाले तथा देवताओं के शत्रु  असुरों के समूह का नाश करने वाले हैं।
आप कामदेव के शत्रु महादेव जी के  द्वारा वन्दित, ब्रह्मा आदि देवताओं से सेवित, विशुद्ध ज्ञानमय विग्रह और  समस्त दोषों को नष्ट करने वाले हैं।
हे लक्ष्मीपते ! हे सुखों की खान और  सत्पुरूषों की एकमात्र गति ! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हू¡। हे शचीपति  (इन्द्र) के प्रिय छोटे भाई (वामनजी) ! शक्ति-स्वरूपा श्रीसीताजी और छोटे  भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित आपको मैं भजता हू¡।
जो मनुष्य मत्सर (डाह) रहित होकर  आपके चरणकमलों का सेवन करते हैं, वे तर्क-वितर्क (अनेक प्रकार के सन्देह)  रूपी तरंगों से पूर्ण संसार रूपी समुद्र में नहीं गिरते।
जो एकान्तवासी  पुरूष मुक्ति के लिये, इन्द्रियादि का निग्रह करके (उन्हें विषयों से  हटाकर) प्रसन्नतापूर्वक आपको भजते हैं, वे स्वकीय गति को (अपने स्वरूप को)  प्राप्त होते हैं।
उन (आप) को जो एक (अद्वितीय), अद्भूत (मायिक जगत् में  विलक्षण), प्रभु (सर्वसमर्थ), इच्छारहित, ईश्वर (सबके स्वामी), व्यापक,  जगद्गुरू, सनातन (नित्य), तुरीय (तीनों गुणों से सर्वथा परे) और केवल (अपने  स्वरूप में स्थित) हैं।
(तथा) जो भावप्रिय, कुयोगियों (विषयी पुरूषों)  के लिये अत्यन्त दुर्लभ, अपने भक्तों के लिये कल्पवृक्ष, सम और सदा  सुखपूर्वक सेवन करने योग्य हैं, मैं निरन्तर भजता हू¡।
हे अनुपम सुन्दर !  हे पृथ्वीपति ! हे जानकीनाथ ! मैं आपको प्रणाम करता हू¡। मुझपर प्रसन्न  होइये, मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हू¡। मुझे अपने चरणकमलों की भक्ति दीजिये।
जो मनुष्य इस स्तुति को आदरपूर्वक पढ़ते हैं, वे आपकी भक्ति से युक्त होकर आपके परमपद को प्राप्त होते हैं, इसमें सन्देह नहीं है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी नियामक महोदय ध्यान दें क्या कारण है उक्त प्रवृष्टि पूरी नही दखा रहे आप ?
मेरे बार बार लोड करने परएक बार तो नजर आती है फिर पेज पलटने के बाद वापस इसी पेज पर आने पर इतना ही लेख रह जाता है ?
आखिर कियों ?
अनु ओबेरॉय.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अन्नू जी मेरे साथ ऐसा इसी सूत्र मैं कई बार , और मेरे एक अन्य सूत्र मैं एक बार हो चूका है.MTM जी को बताया था, पर अभी तक कुछ नही हुआ.

----------


## Neelima

> *यंत्र-मंत्र-तंत्र*
> 
> बुद्धि और ज्ञान
> 1॰  माघ मास की कृष्णपक्ष अष्टमी के दिन को पूर्वाषाढ़ा नक्षत्र में  अर्द्धरात्रि के समय रक्त चन्दन से अनार की कलम से “ॐ ह्वीं´´ को भोजपत्र  पर लिख कर नित्य पूजा करने से अपार विद्या, बुद्धि की प्राप्ति होती है।
> 
> 2॰ उदसौ सूर्यो अगादुदिदं मामकं वच:।
> यथाहं शत्रुहोऽसान्यसपत  न: सपत्नहा।।
> सपत्नक्षयणो वृषाभिराष्ट्रो विष सहि:।
> यथाहभेषां वीराणां विराजानि जनस्य च।।
> ...


 अनुजी,
माफ करें आपकी पोस्ट में पूर्ण किये देती हूं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग



दिनाक - १०.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष ,सप्तमी दोपहर २.४९ तक फिर अष्टमी
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 

____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- पुन्य १०.०४ सुबह तक, फिर   आश्लेषा    


सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 



चंद्रमा - कर्क  राशि मैं 



बुध - मीन राशि मैं



शुक्र - मीन राशि मैं 



मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 



गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 


शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 



राहू - धनु राशि मैं 



केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं[/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज १० मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री गंगा सप्तमी 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- शाम  ३ बजे से शाम ४.३०  बजे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
आज की यात्रा - मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना दिक्शूल माना गया है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।*

----------


## Neelima

> *यंत्र-मंत्र-तंत्र*
> 
> बुद्धि और ज्ञान
> 1॰  माघ मास की कृष्णपक्ष अष्टमी के दिन को पूर्वाषाढ़ा नक्षत्र में  अर्द्धरात्रि के समय रक्त चन्दन से अनार की कलम से “ॐ ह्वीं´´ को भोजपत्र  पर लिख कर नित्य पूजा करने से अपार विद्या, बुद्धि की प्राप्ति होती है।
> 
> 2॰ उदसौ सूर्यो अगादुदिदं मामकं वच:।
> यथाहं शत्रुहोऽसान्यसपत  न: सपत्नहा।।
> सपत्नक्षयणो वृषाभिराष्ट्रो विष सहि:।
> यथाहभेषां वीराणां विराजानि जनस्य च।।
> ...


 अनुजी,
माफ करें आपकी पोस्ट में पूर्ण किये देती हूं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग



दिनाक - ११.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , अष्टमी दोपहर १.०९ बजे तक फिर नवमी 
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- आश्लेषा सुबह ९.१५ बजे तक फिर मघा   

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - कर्क  राशि मैं सुबह ९.१५ मिनट तक, फिर सिंह राशि मैं.

बुध - मीन राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज ११ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री दुर्गा अष्टमी व्रत 
श्री बगला मुखी जयंती 
मातृ दिवस 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर १२ बजे से दोपहर १.३० तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
आज की यात्रा- आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Kali kal mein dusra koi upay nahi hai bhai. 'RAM HI SUMIRIYE ,GAYIYE RAM HI'. Aisa tulsidas ji ne kaha hai.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Kali kal mein dusra koi upay nahi hai bhai. 'RAM HI SUMIRIYE ,GAYIYE RAM HI'. Aisa tulsidas ji ne kaha hai.


मित्र अच्छी जानकारी है.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Kahte hain ki kali kal mein GYAN mein GHAMAND aa gaya BHAKTI mein PAKHAND aa gaya aur KARM mein MALINTA(DIKHAVA) aa gayi.  'YAHI KALI KAL UPAY NA DUJA, JOG ,JAP,BRAT,GYAN NA PUJA    I    RAM HI SUMIRIYE,GAIYE RAM HI,SANTAT SUNIYE RAM GUN GRAMHI  II

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Kahte hain ki kali kal mein GYAN mein GHAMAND aa gaya BHAKTI mein PAKHAND aa gaya aur KARM mein MALINTA(DIKHAVA) aa gayi.  'YAHI KALI KAL UPAY NA DUJA, JOG ,JAP,BRAT,GYAN NA PUJA    I    RAM HI SUMIRIYE,GAIYE RAM HI,SANTAT SUNIYE RAM GUN GRAMHI  II


मित्र अच्छी जानकारी है और कुछ बताए ना.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Chand bhai eng ke liye chama karein. Aapke is sutr ne kuch likhne par majboor kar diya

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Gyan ke raaste chaloge to agyani se chidoge jo ki natural hai.par aage jake yahi patan ka karan banega. Gyan marg mein bhatkav bhi bahut hai. BHAKTI ki samasya ye hai ki NASTIKON se ghrina karoge. Pavitr rahoge to natural ki apavitr logon se ghrina karoge jo aage jakar patan ka karan banega

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Chand bhai eng ke liye chama karein. Aapke is sutr ne kuch likhne par majboor kar diya


भाई ऐसा है की अच्छी चीजे समझ मैं आणि चाहिए, देखिये बहुत कम अच्छे सूत्र है इस फोरम मैं, आप यहाँ आये दिल खुस हो गया मित्र.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Gyan ke raaste chaloge to agyani se chidoge jo ki natural hai.par aage jake yahi patan ka karan banega. Gyan marg mein bhatkav bhi bahut hai. BHAKTI ki samasya ye hai ki NASTIKON se ghrina karoge. Pavitr rahoge to natural ki apavitr logon se ghrina karoge jo aage jakar patan ka karan banega


भाई जी कृपया आप हिंदी में लिखे आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Ab bacha KARM to yahan dikhava jyada hai. Jaise ki main sabse jyada upwas rakhta hoon, meri puja sabse vyabhay hoti hai, maine itne logon ko dan diya etc moral of story ye ki ye tino raaste finally aapko patan ki aor le jayenge aur NIRBAN ke liye necessary condition hai ki "SIYARAM MAY SAB JAG JANI, KARHUN PRANAM JORI JUG PANI "matlab ki kisi bhi variety ke aadmi se kabhi bhi ghrina mat karo ,dwesh mat karo. Sabhi ko pranam karte chalo chahe samne wale ne tumhara kitna hi nuksaan kiya ho.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अनु जी इस सूत्र पे भी अपना बहुमूल्य योगदान दे 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4872

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Sar tatv ye ki kahne mein aasan hai par " BADI MUSKIL HAI DAGAR PANGHAT KI " Isiliye ADI GURU SANKARACHARYA ne kaha hai ki klist  vyakaran mein mat pado aur "BHAJ GOVINDAM ,BHAJ GOVINDAM MUDH MATE ".isliye mitr ARJUN KI TARAH KRISHNA KA hamesha SMARAN RAKHO AUR JIVAN KE KURUSHETRA MEIN APNA KARM KIYE CHALO.JIT TUMHARI HAI. Mahabharat iska praman hai.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Mera personal mat ye ki logon se sirf prem karo aur woh bhi bina sart. Agar tum kisi ko sudharne jaoge to ulte tumhara biswas in naitik mulyon se uth jayega.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र आपके विचार अति उत्तम है

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Bandhu jis tarah chand chamkata to hai par wo prakash uska apna nahi balki suraj ka hota hai thik usi prakar ye prakash mera nahin , hum sabhi ke is sanatan hindu dharm ka hai. Ab main ja raha hon kyonki sayad anu ji ko meri eng pasand nahi aa rahi. Phir milenge

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नही मित्र ऐसी बात नही है इस सूत्र पे धार्मिक परवर्ती के लोग जयादा आते है, उन्हें अंग्रेजी कम ही समझ मैं आती है उनके कहने का अर्थ ये है की आप हिंदी मैं लिखते तो ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोग फायदा उठाते .अनु जी तो खुद ही काफी विद्वान है, वे किसी पे भी कोमेंट नही करती.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग



दिनाक - १२.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , नवमी सुबह १०.५९ तक फिर दशमी 
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  मघा  सुबह ७.२१ तक, फिर पुरवा फाल्गुनी  

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा - सिंह राशि मैं.

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार......
एक आवश्यक खगोलीय सुचना 

सूरज के ढलने के बाद आज शाम से अगले एक महीने तक अँधेरे मैं आसमान का नजारा देखना ना भूले.
क्योंकि शुक्र, वृह्स्प्ती, बुध और मंगल ग्रह आपके सामने शानदार नजारा पेश करेगे.
प्लेनेटरी सोसिएटी ऑफ इंडिया के महासचिव shri n. ragunandan kumar ने बताया है की इन चारों ग्रहों को आसमान के रंगमंच पे खुली आँखों से भव्य आकारों मैं आसानी से देखा जा सकता है.
तो मित्रों नयन सुख लिजिए अदभुत खगोलीय संरचना की.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज १२ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
श्री सीता नवमी 
श्री जानकी जयंती नवमी  
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर १.३० बजे से दोपहर ३ बजे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज दक्षिण-पूर्व  दिशा की यात्रा करना उचित नही माना जाता, आज  दक्षिण दिशा की यात्रा करना उत्तम माना गया है
यात्रा पे जाने से पहले जीरा  खा के निकले, कष्ट कम आयेगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

घर की आर्थिक स्थिति ठीक करने हेतु

घर की आर्थिक स्थिति ठीक करने के लिये घर में सवा तीन इंच बाई सवा तीन इंच के चौरस तांबे के चद्दर पर लक्ष्मी बीसा यंत्र सुकल पक्ष के शुक्रवार में खुदवाकर पूजा स्थान में रखें घी का दीपक जलाएं, धूप-पुष्प नेवैद्य अर्पित करने से आर्थिक लाभ बढ़ेगा। साथ ही कारोबारी किसी प्रकार की समस्या होगी उसका निवारण हो जाएगा। परन्तु रोजाना इसके साथ गाय व कुत्ते को भोजन अवश्य देना होगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग



दिनाक - १४.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , एकादशी सुबह ५.२४ तक फिर दुवाद्शी रत २.१२ तक फिर त्रयोदसी 
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  हस्त   रात १.३७ तक  , फिर चित्रा  

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा -कन्या राशि मैं.

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज १४  मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
मोहनी एकादशी व्रत 
परशुराम दुवाद्शी
रुकमनी दुवाद्शी 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह १०.३० से दोपहर १२ बजे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज की यात्रा- आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  की यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन दही खाकर जाना चाहिये।-

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
घर की सुख-शांति हेतु - 

आपस में लोग चर्चा करते हैं कि घर में धन की कोई कमी नहीं। 
आवक तो बहुत है लेकिन रुकता ही नहीं। परिवार में किसी चीज की कमी नहीं है लेकिन सुख-शांति ही नहीं है। 
घर की सुख-शांति व धन संचय हेतु अद्भुत लेकिन अटपटा लेकिन तुरंत फलदायी उपाय बताने जा रहा हूँ.
आजकल जमाना बाजार से पीसा-पीसाया आटा लाने का है और यही कारण है कि लोगों के पेट गढ़बढ़ रहते हैं। 
यदि आप खुद गेहूं खरीद कर खुद आटा पिसवाएं तो धन संचय व घर में सुख-शांति व आरोग्यता जरूर रहेगी। 
जब भी आपको गेहूँ पिसवाना हो तो शुक्रवार की रात थोड़े से गेहूँ ले लें उसमें 21 तुलसी के पत्ते और 21 केसर के रेशे और जितना गेहूं पीसवा रहे हैं तो उसका दशांश देसी चने मिलाकर इस सामग्री को घर के पूजा रुम  में रात्रि को रख दें। 
प्रात:काल शनिवार के दिन इस समस्त सामग्री को सारे गेहूँ में मिलाकर पिसवा लें और यह रोटी परिवार के सारे सदस्य खाएं। घर में सुख-शांति रहेगी और धन संचय में लाभ मिलेगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - १५.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , त्रयोदसी 
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  चित्रा  

सूर्य - मेष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा -कन्या राशि मैं.

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं[/COLOR][/SIZE]*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज १५ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 
प्रदोष व्रत 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- शाम ४.३० से ६.०० बजे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज की यात्रा-आज पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं माना गया है। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन पान खाकर घर से बाहर निकलना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
धन समृद्धि हेतु

धन समृध्दि की कामना रखने वालों को चाहिये कि वे गुरु पुष्य के दिन बरगद के पत्ते को गंगा जल से धोकर उस पर स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह हल्दी से बनायें और पत्ते को धूप दीप दिखाकर पूजा घर में रख दें। इस पत्ते को अगले गुरु पुष्य में बदल दें।

गुरु पुष्य को चांदी की डिब्बी में  केशर, शहद भरकर उसे बंद कर दें। इस डिब्बी को गल्ले या तिजोरी में रखें। इसे गुरु पुष्य या दीवाली में दोहराते रहने से धनागमन होता है। यह प्रयोग दीवाली के दिन भी किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - १६.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , चतुर्दशी शाम ५.४० तक फिर पूर्णिमा
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- स्वाति रात ११.४३ तक फिर विशाखा   

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा -तुला  राशि मैं.

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज १६ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार 

श्री नरसिंह चतुर्दशी व्रत 

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह  ७.३० से सुबह  ९.०० बजे तक 

सूर्य उतरायण

ऋतू . ग्रीष्म

आज की यात्रा-सोमवार को पूर्व और दक्षिण-पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा अनुकूल नहीं मानी जाती है। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन दर्पण देखकर बाहर जाना चाहिये। और दर्पण देखकर दर्पण में कुंकुम का तिलक लगा ले.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
व्यवसाय में अनावश्यक रुकावटें

यह अजमाया हुवा बहुत ही आसान  अनुभूत प्रयोग है .

 यदि व्यवसाय में अनावश्यक रुकावटें आ रही हों तो यह प्रयोग शनिवार के दिन प्रारंभ करें.
 21 पीपल के पत्ते तोड़कर लायें उस पर हल्दी व केसर से स्वस्तिक बनाकर, स्वस्तिक के बीच में कुंकुम से पीपल की टहनी की कलम से 'श्रीं' लिखें।
 तत्पश्चात् ऐं श्रीं द्रीं क्लीं का 108 बार जप करें और इन पत्तों को पूजा-स्थान में किसी मिट्टी के कच्चे घड़े में रख दें। ऐसा 7 दिनों तक करें। 
सातवें दिन उस घड़े में से एक पता मां लक्ष्मी का ध्यान करके उठा लें।
 उस पत्तों को अपने गल्ले में रख दें, शेष पतो को घड़े सहित जल में प्रवाहित कर दें, लाभ मिलेगा।

----------


## sushil_nkt

*उपाय 
व्यवसाय में अनावश्यक रुकावटें
दुकान में फेग्सुई का ड्रेगन का चित्र लगाये जब सब को दिखाई दे उस से आप की दुकान की आमदनी बड़ेगी ... और टक टूडर से बचोगे ...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - १७.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , शुक्लपक्ष , पूर्णिमा शाम ४.३९ तक फिर प्रतिपदा
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- विशाखा शाम ६.३१ तक फिर अनुराधा

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा -तुला  राशि मैं. दोपहर १.०२ तक फिर वृिशचक राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज १७ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार
वैशाखी पूर्णिमा
बुध पूर्णिमा
बुध परिनिर्वाण समवत २५५५ आरंभ 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर 3.00 बजे से 4.30 बजे तक
सूर्य उतरायण

ऋतू . ग्रीष्म

आज की यात्रा-.मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना असुभ  माना गया है। आज आपको पश्चिक दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
अध्ययन व पूजा कक्ष हेतु वास्तु बंध 

पढ़ाई- लिखाई के लिए मकान के उत्तर-पूर्व में बना कमरा एकदम ठीक रहता है।
 पूजा व पढ़ने-लिखने का कमरा साथ-साथ हो तो यह स्थिति अच्छी रहती है।
 वैसे पूजा का कमरा ईशान कोण या उत्तर-पूर्व में हो तो श्रेष्ठ रहता है। 
पढ़ने-लिखने का कमरा नैर्ऋत्य कोण में भी बनाया जा सकता है। 
नैर्ऋत्य में बने कमरे में पूर्व की ओर मुख करके बैठने से मनुष्य का मस्तिष्क संतुलित रहता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - १८ .५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्णपक्ष ,प्रथमा दोपहर १.५९ तक फिर दिव्तिया 
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- अनुराधा शाम ४.४१ तक , फिर ज्येष्ठा
सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

चंद्रमा -वृश्चिक राशि मैं.

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज १८ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार
ज्येष्ठ मास कृष्ण पक्ष आरम्भ  
ज्येष्ठ मासीय व्रत यम नियमादि आरम्भ 

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर १२बजे से १.30 बजे तक
सूर्य उतरायण

ऋतू . ग्रीष्म

आज की यात्रा-.आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
लक्ष्मी के आने का प्रबल योग

किसी रविपुष्य नक्षत्र में यह प्रयोग करें.
 तथा ऐसा लगातार चार बार करें.
 प्रात:काल स्नान-पूजा के बाद काले उड़द के दाने हाथ में ले ले. 
फिर लक्ष्मी प्रदायक मंत्र:ॐ लक्ष्मीभ्यो नम: का 108 बार जप करें .
तथा उन दानों को किसी नदी, तालाब या चौराहे पर डाल दें। इस प्रयोग से किसी भी प्रकार का किया गया अभिचार समाप्त होकर, लक्ष्मी के आने का प्रबल योग बन जाता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - १९.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्णपक्ष , दिव्तिया सुबह ११.४९ तक, फिर तृतीया
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  ज्येष्ठा दोपहर ३.२३ तक, फिर मूल 


चंद्रमा -वृश्चिक राशि मैं. दोपहर ३.२३ तक फिर धनु राशि मैं 
सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[B]आज १९ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार
नारद जयंती 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर  १.30 से दोपर ३ बजे तक 
सूर्य उतरायण

ऋतू . ग्रीष्म

----------


## sushilnkt

चाँद जी आप से अनुरोद हे की आप पुरे दिन के सुभ  मुहूर्त भी साथ में बताया करो जी कोण से पहर सुभ हे और सुभ क्या आप दिन में इस टाइम कर सकते हो ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी आप से अनुरोद हे की आप पुरे दिन के सुभ  मुहूर्त भी साथ में बताया करो जी कोण से पहर सुभ हे और सुभ क्या आप दिन में इस टाइम कर सकते हो ....


भाई की आज्ञा सर माथे पे कल से सुबह मोहरत और दिन का सुबह काल भी डाल दूंगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चाँद जी आप से अनुरोद हे की आप पुरे दिन के सुभ  मुहूर्त भी साथ में बताया करो जी कोण से पहर सुभ हे और सुभ क्या आप दिन में इस टाइम कर सकते हो ....





> भाई की आज्ञा सर माथे पे कल से सुबह मोहरत और दिन का सुबह काल भी डाल दूंगा.


सुशील जी,चंदर जी नमस्कार,
सुशील जी ने जो बात कही सो प्रतिशत ठीक है.
आपको इस समस्या से उबरने का एक सुगम उपाय बताऊं............
आप हर रोज़ आने वाले दिन के बारे में लिखा करो...................
जैसे ......कल  २०  मई के व्रत और त्यौहार....
बस हो काम.
धन्यवाद अनु.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - २०.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, वैशाख , कृष्णपक्ष ,  तृतीया सुबह १०.१८ तक, फिर च्थुर्ती

 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  मूल दोपहर २.४३ तक, फिर फिर पूर्वाषाढ़ा

चंद्रमा - धनु राशि मैं 
सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज 20 मई के व्रत और त्यौहार
श्री गणेश चथूरति व्रत 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- सुबह १०.३० से दोपहर १२ बजे तक )
सूर्य उतरायण
आज की यात्रा -आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  की यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन दही खाकर जाना चाहिये।

ऋतू . ग्रीष्म

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

शीघ्र विवाह हेतु

शीघ्र विवाह के लिए गौशाला में सात दिनों तक गायों को हरी चरी अपने हाथ से खिलाएं और ऐसा करना शुक्रवार से प्रारंभ करें।गाय को हल्दी से रंगे हुए पीले आलू खिलाएं।

----------


## sagar_sk

bhai meri aajtak koi girlfriend nahi bani............. girlfriend banane ka bhi koi mantra hai kya. ho to plz reply thanks

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> bhai meri aajtak koi girlfriend nahi bani............. girlfriend banane ka bhi koi mantra hai kya. ho to plz reply thanks


 नही मित्र छमा चाहूँगा, आपसे..........

----------


## vip_foru

*सब से पहले आपको नमस्कार जो इतना अच्छा सूत्र बनाए  है :
कृपया कोई ऐसा मंत्र और उपाय बताएं जिस से मानसिक बीमारी ठीक किया जा सके और जिंदगी में सकारात्मक उर्जा प्राप्त हो.....*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *सब से पहले आपको नमस्कार जो इतना अच्छा सूत्र बनाए  है :
> कृपया कोई ऐसा मंत्र और उपाय बताएं जिस से मानसिक बीमारी ठीक किया जा सके और जिंदगी में सकारात्मक उर्जा प्राप्त हो.....*


*आप को मन्त्र जो आप को मानसिक बीमारी व् सकारात्मक उर्जा देगा 

ॐ नम शिवाय इस मन्त्र का आप रोज जप करो आप को जरुर फल मिल ले गा 

साथ ही साथ आप को जब भी कोई बुरी बात आप के मन में आये उसी टाइम आप इस मन्त्र का जप मन में करे*

----------


## arunkmgupta

> पेस है मेरा अगला मंत्र ये मन्त्र दोस्तों कभी बेकार नही जायेगा .
> ये मंत्र उन लोगो के लिए है जिनके काम होते होते रह जाते है यात्रा सफल नही होती 
> ये मंत्र माँ दुर्गा का है घर से निकलते समय इस मंत्र का जाप करे आपके सारे काम बन जायेगे 
> ओम दुम्म दुरगाय नमह 
> विश्वास कीजिये मेरा बहुत ही आसान मंत्र है आज ही अपनाके देखे



यह तो आप ने  बताया  ही  नहीं कि कितनी बार जाप करना है और इस का पूरे  विधान के बिना तो यह काम नहीं करेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सूत्र मैं आने वाले सभी मित्रों का स्वागत. मेरी विनती है आपसे की मंत्रो को निजी जीवन मैं उपयोग मैं लाने से पहले उनके गुण दोषों को अंपने स्तर से किसी मंत्र के जानकार से समझ ले. सारे मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, उन्हें जबान पे अभ्यास करके सरल कर ले सुध सुध , फिर अम्ल मैं लाए, धन्यवाद.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
अनावश्यक भय निवारण के लिये

            हमेशा किसी न किसी बात को लेकर भयभीत होते रहते है, काम में मन नहीं लग रहा हो, हमेशा किमर् कत्तव्य विमूढ़ की अवस्थाबनी रहती हो या गांव की भाषा में आपको नजर लग गयी है। शनिवार के दिन 7 गोमती चक्र लें और गंगा जल से पवित्र कर लें और 108 बार गायत्री मंत्र का जाप करें। किसी सुनसान स्थान में जाकर इन गोमती चक्र को अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर के अपने पीछे फेंक दें और बिना पीछे देखे घर आ जाये। ऐसा करने से आपकी सारी समस्याओं का निवारण हो जायेगा।

----------


## loverboymonty

मित्रों आज के युग मैं हर माँ बाप एक चीज से परेसान है वो की उनकी संतान उनकी बात ही नही मानती है .अगर आपके घर मैं भी ये समस्या है तो मेरे बताए उपाय को अज्माके देखे.
ये उपाय आप किसी भी बुधवार से चालु क्र सकते है.
भगवान गणेश की पूजा करे .लड्डू का भोग लगाये.उनसे परथ्ना करे की संतान आपकी बात माने
गणेश जी पे ११ दुर्बा अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए
ओम गण गणपतये नमह 


ye ११ दुर्बा kya hota hai plz batye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रों आज के युग मैं हर माँ बाप एक चीज से परेसान है वो की उनकी संतान उनकी बात ही नही मानती है .अगर आपके घर मैं भी ये समस्या है तो मेरे बताए उपाय को अज्माके देखे.
> ये उपाय आप किसी भी बुधवार से चालु क्र सकते है.
> भगवान गणेश की पूजा करे .लड्डू का भोग लगाये.उनसे परथ्ना करे की संतान आपकी बात माने
> गणेश जी पे ११ दुर्बा अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए
> ओम गण गणपतये नमह 
> 
> 
> ye ११ दुर्बा kya hota hai plz batye


नमस्कार मित्र  दुर्बा एक प्रकार की घास है ये गणेश जी को बहुत पिर्य है इसकी ११ पिस लेनी है......

----------


## raju143

7 गोमती चक्र कैसे बनाना  है और 11 बार उसार कैसे करना है कृप्या बताये गुरु जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 7 गोमती चक्र कैसे बनाना  है और 11 बार उसार कैसे करना है कृप्या बताये गुरु जी


नमस्कार मित्र, गोमती चक्र एक नेचुरल वस्तु है, आपको पूजा या रत्न की दूकान मैं मिल जायेगी.
उस्सर मतलब अपने माथे पे क्लोक वाईस घुमाए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कारोबारी समस्या निवारण हेतु
    कारोबार में समस्या आ रही हो,व्यवसाय चल नहीं रहा हो और कर्ज से परेशान हो रहे हों तो इस प्रयोग को करके देखें।
 यह प्रयोग किसी भी महीने शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम गुरुवार के दिन शुरू करें और नियमित 186 दिन करें।
 हर रोज स्नानोपरांत पीपल, बरगद या तुलसी के पेड़ के नीचे चौमुखा देसी घी का दीपक जलाएं। 
और शुद्ध कंबल का आसन बिछाकर एक पाठ विष्णु सहस्रनाम का करें तथा 11 माला ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय नम:मंत्र का जाप करें।
 मां लक्ष्मी की कृपा होगी और कारोबारी समस्या का निवारण हो जाएगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

धन का न रूकना

    किसी भी माह के शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम बुधवार के दिन 1 तांबे का सिक्का, 6 लाल गुंजा लाल कपड़े में बांधकर प्रात:11 बजे से लेकर 1 बजे के बीच में किसी सुनसान जगह में अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर 11 इंच गहरा गङ्ढा खोदकर उसमें दबा दें। ऐसा 11 बुधवार करें। दबाने वाली जगह हमेशा नई होनी चाहिए। इस प्रयोग से कारोबार में बरकत होगी, घर में धन रूकेगा।

----------


## jaileo

> नमस्कार मित्र  दुर्बा एक प्रकार की घास है ये गणेश जी को बहुत पिर्य है इसकी ११ पिस लेनी है......


जिसे हम हिंदी में 'दूब' घास कहते हैं उसीको ही संस्कृत भाषा में 'दूर्वा' घास कहते हैं /

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जिसे हम हिंदी में 'दूब' घास कहते हैं उसीको ही संस्कृत भाषा में 'दूर्वा' घास कहते हैं /


धन्यवाद सर आपने काफी स्पस्ट कर दिया......

----------


## jaileo

मुझे प्रतीत होता है कि  यह स्पष्टीकरण  भी आवश्यक  है कि उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः  सम्बंधित विषय अथवा  वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और  निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है /
मानवोपयोगी कार्य के लिए प्रस्तोता को सतत धन्यवाद /

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे प्रतीत होता है कि  यह स्पष्टीकरण  भी आवश्यक  है कि उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः  सम्बंधित विषय अथवा  वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और  निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है /
> मानवोपयोगी कार्य के लिए प्रस्तोता को सतत धन्यवाद /


सर आपने जिन सब्दो मैं ये बाते कही है , ये काफी काबिले तारीफ़ है, सभी दर्शको को ये बाते समझनी चाहिए, बिलकुल सच कहा आपने, ...धन्यवाद आपको....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[SIZE="3"]आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - २४.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ  , कृष्णपक्ष , सप्तमी सुबह ११.२९  तक, फिर अषटमी
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  धनिष्ठा शाम  ५.१५तक, फिर शतभिषा

चंद्रमा -मकर राशि मैं सुबह ६.०७ तक फिर कुम्भ राशि मैं.

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं[/SIZE

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज 2४  मई के व्रत और त्यौहार

पंचक चालु है...
कालासटमी
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर 3.00 बजे से शाम 4.30 बजे तक
सूर्य उतरायण
आज की यात्रा -मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना शुभ नही  माना गया है। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए।आज के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।

ऋतू . ग्रीष्म*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपाय

स्वास्थ्य के लिये

            यदि आपका बच्चा बहुत जल्दी-जल्दी बीमार पड़ रहा हो और आप को लग रहा कि दवा काम नहीं कर रही है.
तो यह उपाय शुक्ल पक्ष की अष्टमी को करना चाहिये। 
आठ गोतमी चक्र ले और अपने पूजा स्थान में मां दुर्गा के चित्र के सामने लाल रेशमी वस्त्र पर बिछा दें। 
मां भगवती का ध्यान करते हुये कुंकुम से गोमती चक्र पर तिलक करें।
 धूपबत्ती और दीपक प्रावलित करें।धूपबत्ती की भभूत से भी गोमती चक्र को तिलक करें। 
 ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे की 11 माला जाप करें। 
जाप के उपरांत लाल कपड़े में 3 गोमती चक्र बांधकर ताबीज का रूप देकर धूप, दीप दिखाकर बच्चे के गले में डाल दें। 
शेष पांच गोमती चक्र पीले वस्त्र में बांधकर बच्चे के ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर के किसी विराने स्थान में गड्डा खोदकर दबा दें। आपका बच्चा हमेशा सुखी रहेगा।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*जिस भी लड़की का विवाह नहीं हो रहा हे या किस ना किस करना के टल जाता हे उस को एक सूत की कुकडी लेकर रोज पीपल के चारो तरफ श्री हरी का नाम जपते हुए रोज १०८ बार मन्त्र का उचार्ण करो गी तो आप के विवाह में हो रही देरी खतम हो जाये गी और एक महीने में आप का रिश्ता पक्का हो जाये गा ... 

और जो लड़की मागलिक होती ये उसका विवाह सर्व प्रथम भगवान् के साथ किया जाता हे उसके बाद उस लड़के के साथ जो फेरे लेगा ...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शुसिल जी उपयोगी जानकारी देने के लिए आपको धन्यवाद......

----------


## rajuj53

> दोस्तों अगर आपका बिजनेस चलते चलते रुक गया है .या उसमे सफलता नही मिल रही है मेहनत करने के बाद भी या आपका ऑफिस मैं परमोशन नही हो रहा है तो ये उपाय आप ही के लिए है .
> सुकल पक्ष के किसी बुधवार से लगातार ४४ दिन आप इसको करे 
> मिस्री के १०१ दाने ले ले और इसे भगवन गणेश पे एस मंत्र को बोलते हुए एक एक करके अर्पित करे १०१ बार मंत्र का भी उच्चारण करना होगा मंत्र का उच्चारण भगवान गणेश की फोटो या मूर्ति के आगे खरे होके करे 
> *ओम गनाधिराजाय नमह* 
> *१०१ बार मन्त्र का जाप और हर जप के बाद मिस्री अर्पित करे.उसके बाद अंपने बुसिनेस्स की सफलता की मनोकामना मागे*


 इस मंत्र को किस समय पर करना हे  कृपया समय (टाइम) बताए ! इसे घर पर करना है या दुकान (शॉप) पर करना है यह भी बताए !जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस मंत्र को किस समय पर करना हे  कृपया समय (टाइम) बताए ! इसे घर पर करना है या दुकान (शॉप) पर करना है यह भी बताए !जय श्री कृष्ण


जय श्री कृष्ण मित्र राजू जी, देखिये ऐसा है की आप ये पूजा मेरी जानकीनुसार सुबह मैं ४-५ बजे के बीच  अपने घर के मंदिर को साफ़ सुथरा कर के शुद्ध मन से कर सकते है....

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=freelalkitabkundli;174050]नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय

Your Name:rajesh 

Gender(male/female):male

Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):04-04-1971

Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):09:00:00



Place of birth:udaipur

State :  rajasthan

Country:india    
 मेरा व्यवसाय  पिछले काफी समय से ठीक नहीं चल रहा है ,और पिछले २ सालो से तो बिलकुल ही ठप्प हो गया है जबकि में अपनी में पूरी मेहनत करता हु !कृपया मुझे उपाय बताए जिससे में अपने व्यवसाय को पुन जमा सकू !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;244277]


> नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय
> 
> Your Name:rajesh 
> 
> Gender(male/female):male
> 
> Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):04-04-1971
> 
> Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):09:00:00
> ...


मित्र एक दो दिन का वक्त दो आपके लिए उपाय ढूँढता  हूँ, पर उपाय को करने के पहले आप बताए गए उपाय को किसी विद्वान जानकार से समझ लेना....
उसकी लाभ हनी को समझते हुए अपने विवेक से निजी जीवन मैं उपयोग मैं लाना....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;244277]


> नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय
> 
> Your Name:rajesh 
> 
> Gender(male/female):male
> 
> Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):04-04-1971
> 
> Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):09:00:00
> ...


मित्र आपका जन्म समय रात का है की दिन का ?`

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आज २५ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार
> 
> पंचक चालु है...
> श्री सितला अष्टमी व्रत
> राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर 12.00 बजे से दोपहर 1.30 बजे तक
> सूर्य उतरायण
> आज की यात्रा -आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए।
> 
> आज के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये। 
> ...


...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - २५.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , कृष्णपक्ष , अषटमी दोपहर १.२३ तक फिर नवमी 
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  शतभिषा रात ९.५२ तक ,फिर पुरवा भाद्प्रद 

चंद्रमा - कुम्भ राशि मैं.

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपाय

कारोबारी संकट से छुटकारा पाने के लिये

यदि आप व्यवसायिक समस्या को लेकर परेशान है.
 कारोबारी संकट से गुजर रहे है या आपके कारोबार अचानक लाभ की बजाय हानि हो रही हो.
 कर्मचारी आपका साथ छोड़ रहे हो, हर रोज व्यपारिक कर्मचारियों की हड़ताल व परेशानियों का सामना करना पड़ रहा हो.

 तो शनिवार के दिन दोपहर 12 बजे से 1 बजे के बीच में इस प्रयोग को करके देखें. 
एक सवा पांच मीटर नीला कपड़ा लें उसमें सवा किलो साबुत उड़द, सवा किलो जौ, सवा किलो देसी चने, सवा किलो लकड़ी के कच्चे कोयले, एक लोहे की कील, सवा बलास्त चमडे क़ी बेल्ट का टुकड़ा और सवा सौ ग्राम रांगा, 11 पानी वाले नारियल इस समस्त सामग्री को नीले कपड़े में बांध दें और अपने ऊपर से 1 बार उसार कर के जहां स्वच्छ जल बह रहा हो वहां पर यह समस्त सामग्री को मिलाकर के सबसे पहले नारयिल को अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर के पानी में प्रवाह कर दे.
 उसके बाद रांगा 3 बार अपने ऊपर से उसार कर के प्रवाह कर दें.
 तत्पश्चात सारी सामग्री को दोनों हाथों से बहते पानी में कपड़े सहित प्रवाह कर दें.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज २६ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार

पंचक चालु है...

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)-  :दोपहर 1.30 बजे से 3.00 बजे
सूर्य उतरायण
आज की यात्रा -आज दक्षिण-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए।

आज के दिन जीरा खाकर जाना चाहिये।
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग

दिनाक - २६.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , कृष्णपक्ष , नवमी दोपहर ३.३८ तक फिर दशमी
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  पुरवा भाद्रपदा रात १२.४५ तक फिर उतरा भाद्रपदा

चंद्रमा - कुम्भ राशि मैं शाम ६.०१ तक फिर मीन राशि मैं..

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं[/COLOR][*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपाय

ऋण मुक्ति के लिये

            आप अपने कारोबार में कर्जे से डूबे जा रहे है रात-दिन मेहनत करने के उपरांत भी कर्जा उतरने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा है ,तो यह प्रयोग आपके लिये बहुत ही अनुकूल व फायदेमंद रहेगा.
 किसी भी माह के शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथमा के दिन नित्यक्रम से निवृत्त होकर स्नानोपंरात स्वच्छ वस्त्र धारण करें और अपने पूजा स्थान में यह पूजा प्रारंभ करें.
6 इंच लम्बी गूलर की पेड़ की जड़ ले उसके ऊपर 108 बार काले रंग का धागा ॐ गं गणपतये नम:मंत्र का जाप करते हुये लपेटे.
 भगवान गणेश जी से ऋण मुक्ति की प्रार्थना करें.
108 चक्र होने के बाद इस लकड़ी को स्वच्छ थाली में पीला वस्त्र बिछाकर रख दें.
तत्पश्चात श्रद्धानुसार धूप,दीप, नैवद्य, पुष्प अर्पित करें। घी का दीपक प्रज्जवलित कर उसमें एक इलायची डाल दें.
 शुद्ध आसन बिछाकर अपने सामने हल्दी से रंगे हुये अक्षत रख लें.
अपने हाथ में थोड़े से अक्षत लें ॐ गं गणपतये ऋण हरताये नम:मंत्र का जाप करके अक्षत गूलर की लकड़ी के ऊपर छोड़ दे. ऐसा 108 बार करें.
 अगले दिन यह प्रक्रिया पुन:दोहरायें.
ऐसा नवमी तक पूजन करें।.
नवमी के दिन रात में सवा ग्यारह बजे पुन:एक बार पूजन करें.
 ऋण हरता गणपति की 11 माला जाप करें.
तत्पश्चात इस लकड़ी को अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर के अपने घर के किसी कोने में गड्डा खेंद कर दबा दे.
उसके ऊपर कोई भारी वस्तु रख दें*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है /*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे.*

----------


## rajuj53

> जय श्री कृष्ण मित्र राजू जी, देखिये ऐसा है की आप ये पूजा मेरी जानकीनुसार सुबह मैं ४-५ बजे के बीच  अपने घर के मंदिर को साफ़ सुथरा कर के शुद्ध मन से कर सकते है....


धन्यवाद  इस जानकारी के लिए में इसे करने का प्रयत्न करुगा !

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;244290]


> मित्र एक दो दिन का वक्त दो आपके लिए उपाय ढूँढता  हूँ, पर उपाय को करने के पहले आप बताए गए उपाय को किसी विद्वान जानकार से समझ लेना....
> उसकी लाभ हनी को समझते हुए अपने विवेक से निजी जीवन मैं उपयोग मैं लाना....


जय श्री कृष्ण आप उपाए बताने का कष्ट करावे !धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;248911]


> जय श्री कृष्ण आप उपाए बताने का कष्ट करावे !धन्यवाद


मित्र उपाय लिख दिया है देख ले....

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;244395]


> मित्र आपका जन्म समय रात का है की दिन का ?`


 जय श्री कृष्ण में जन्म समय सुबह ९ बजे का है !धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;248917]


> जय श्री कृष्ण में जन्म समय सुबह ९ बजे का है !धन्यवाद


 जय श्री कृष्ण ठीक है मित्र आज दिए गए उपाय को आप नोट कर ले और भी आपको समझ के बताता हूँ...ईस्वर आपकी मदद करे....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - २७.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , कृष्णपक्ष ,दशमी शाम ६.०२ तक फिर एकादशी
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  उतरा भाद्रपदा रात्रि ३.४३ तक फिर रेवती...

चंद्रमा - मीन राशि मैं..

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज २७ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार

पंचक चालु है...

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)-  प्रात:10.30 बजे से 12.00 बजे तक
:सूर्य उतरायण
आज की यात्रा -आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  की यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन दही खाकर जाना चाहिये। ऋतू . ग्रीष्म[/B][/[/COLOR]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपाय  
आपका कार्यक्षेत्र प्रशासनिक सेवाओं से जुड़ा हुआ है आप एस.डी.एम हैं आप तहसीलदार हैं, कलैक्टर हैं, सचिव हैं, साथ ही शासन में बहुत ही उच्च पदों पर प्रशासनिक आधिकारी हैं और आपको लाख प्रयास करने के बावजूद भी सफलता हासिल नही हो रही है, अनावश्यक समस्याओं का सामना करना पड़ रहा है साथ ही आपका पारिवारिक व शारीरिक जीवन भी अनुकूल नहीं है तो आपको 7 मुखी दो दाने, आठ मुखी 2 दानें, काजू 1 दाना रुद्राक्ष, 13 मुखी 1 दाना और नौ मुखी 1 दाना लाल धागे में सोमवार को गले में धारण करना चाहिए आपकी समस्याओं का निवारण हो जायेगा।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*लेकिन इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## Shri Vijay

* प्रिय मित्र चंदन जी सर्वे भवतु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु निरामया उपनिषद के ईस वाक्य को आप ने सार्थक कर दिया, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया, मैने ईस सूत्र के सभी प्रष्टों को पढ़ा, यह अति गुढ़ विषय हें अत: सभी विद्वान मित्रों कि टिकाएँ भी पढ़ी, कीन्ही मित्रों को कोई बात तुरंत समज में आती हें, कीन्ही मित्रों को जरा देरसे, फोरम का अर्थ होता हें एक बड़ा परिवार और  परिवार के सभी सदस्य सन्मानित और आदरणीय हें अत: मेरा सभी सदस्यों से एक नम्र अनुरोध हें ही कि किसी सदस्य कि बात पसंद ना आने पर  ओछे (मुर्ख,गधे) विशेषणों द्वारा सन्मानित कर अपने आप को ओछा सबित न करे, स्वस्थ तर्क अवश्य करें परंतु कुतर्क वितर्क से बचे, परिवार के एक भी सदस्य का अपमान पुरे परिवार का अपमान होता हें,अत: ऐसे कार्यों से बचे,सभी नियामकों को मित्र चन्दन जी एवं सभी सदस्यों को साधुवाद अगर मेरी बातों से किसीको ठेस पहुचीं होतो क्षमा चाहता हु ..... +++++ ******

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * प्रिय मित्र चंदन जी सर्वे भवतु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु निरामया उपनिषद के ईस वाक्य को आप ने सार्थक कर दिया, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया, मैने ईस सूत्र के सभी प्रष्टों को पढ़ा, यह अति गुढ़ विषय हें अत: सभी विद्वान मित्रों कि टिकाएँ भी पढ़ी, कीन्ही मित्रों को कोई बात तुरंत समज में आती हें, कीन्ही मित्रों को जरा देरसे, फोरम का अर्थ होता हें एक बड़ा परिवार और  परिवार के सभी सदस्य सन्मानित और आदरणीय हें अत: मेरा सभी सदस्यों से एक हें,अत: ऐसे कार्यों से बचे,सभी नियामकों को मित्र चन्दन जी एवं सभी सदस्यों को साधुवाद अगर मेरी बातों से किसीको ठेस पहुचीं होतो क्षमा चाहता हु ..... +++++ ******


कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद श्री विजय जी, आपने काफी सुंदर तरीके से बात रखी.....आभार आपका...महाशय

----------


## sushilnkt

> * प्रिय मित्र चंदन जी सर्वे भवतु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु निरामया उपनिषद के ईस वाक्य को आप ने सार्थक कर दिया, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया, मैने ईस सूत्र के सभी प्रष्टों को पढ़ा, यह अति गुढ़ विषय हें अत: सभी विद्वान मित्रों कि टिकाएँ भी पढ़ी, कीन्ही मित्रों को कोई बात तुरंत समज में आती हें, कीन्ही मित्रों को जरा देरसे, फोरम का अर्थ होता हें एक बड़ा परिवार और  परिवार के सभी सदस्य सन्मानित और आदरणीय हें अत: मेरा सभी सदस्यों से एक नम्र अनुरोध हें ही कि किसी सदस्य कि बात पसंद ना आने पर  ओछे (मुर्ख,गधे) विशेषणों द्वारा सन्मानित कर अपने आप को ओछा सबित न करे, स्वस्थ तर्क अवश्य करें परंतु कुतर्क वितर्क से बचे, परिवार के एक भी सदस्य का अपमान पुरे परिवार का अपमान होता हें,अत: ऐसे कार्यों से बचे,सभी नियामकों को मित्र चन्दन जी एवं सभी सदस्यों को साधुवाद अगर मेरी बातों से किसीको ठेस पहुचीं होतो क्षमा चाहता हु ..... +++++ ******


आप ने मेरे भाई को बहुत ही बड़ा बता दिया उसके लिए आप को थैंक्स और मेरे दिल से कामना हे की आप छेत्र में समर्दी करे 

आप को मेरी तरफ से ++ रेपुतेसन

----------


## Devil khan

*आप की दुआओं और प्रथ्नाओ की जरूरत है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5726

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आप की दुआओं और प्रथ्नाओ की जरूरत है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5726


 भाई भगवान के घर देर है अंधेर नही है सब ठीक हो जाएगा भाई.....

----------


## Radhey.shah0

*ज्ञानवर्धक  सूत्र  
आपको साधुवाद*
:clap::clap:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *ज्ञानवर्धक  सूत्र  
> आपको साधुवाद*
> :clap::clap:


 आप जेसे समानित सदस्य/सदस्या ने प्रोत्साहन देके मेरे मेहनत को कामयाब कर दिया है......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी १०००० दर्शको का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन जिन्होंने समान्य मंच मैं भी मेरे इस सूत्र को मात्र २ महीने मैं इतना प्यार दिया, सभी का हार्दिक धन्यवाद...जिहोने मेरी आलोचना की उनको भी धन्यवाद...उनकी आलोचना से और अच्छा करने की प्रेरणा मिली.......

----------


## Shri Vijay

* आदरणीय नियामकों को, आदरणीय मित्र चन्दन जी, एवं सभी आदरणीय सदस्यों को बहुत बहुत साधूवाद, मित्रों मंत्र शक्ति का प्रभाव सतयुग से लेकर कलयुग तक आज भी एकसा ही दीखता हें, हमारे सभी पूजनीय वेदों, पुराणों, उपनिषदों एवं आगमों आदि अनेकोँ धार्मिक ग्रंथों में ऐसे कई प्रसंग मंत्र शक्ति के प्रभाव के बारे में आतें हें, मानव सभ्यताओं में विश्व के सबसे प्राचीनतम एवं प्रथम त्रिदंडी या सनातन धर्म,जिसे आज हम हिंदू एवं द्वितीय निर्ग्रन्थ जिसे आज हम जैन धर्म के नाम से भी जानते हें, जोकि आज भी उसीतरह अडिग हें, कलयुग में कहें या आज के युग में कई धर्मो उत्पत्ति हुई कई गायब भी हों गएँ, आज के विद्यमान जेसे इस्लाम, यहूदी, क्रिश्चयन,बौद्ध आदि अनेकोँ धर्मों ने सनातन नियमों को अपनाया हें, इन सभी में ऐक बात खास हें वह यह की इन सभी में मंत्र तंत्र एवं यंत्रों का बहुलता से प्रयोग हुआ हें, और आज भी विश्व की सभी सभ्यताओं में इनका बहुलता से प्रयोग हों रहा हें, अगर इनमे शक्ति ना होतीं तों आज भी इनका बहुलता से प्रयोग ना होता और नाही आज विश्व की नामी गरामी बड़ी बड़ी हस्तियाँ, बड़े बड़े वैज्ञानिक और डॉकटर आदि इनका सरेआम नहि, छुपकर बहुलता से प्रयोग करते हें, यह सब तों आज हम मिडिया की वजह जानतें ही हें,शायद ही कोई अनजान हों....... *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * आदरणीय नियामकों को, आदरणीय मित्र चन्दन जी, एवं सभी आदरणीय सदस्यों को बहुत बहुत साधूवाद, , अगर इनमे शक्ति ना होतीं तों आज भी इनका बहुलता से प्रयोग ना होता और नाही आज विश्व की नामी गरामी बड़ी बड़ी हस्तियाँ, बड़े बड़े वैज्ञानिक और डॉकटर आदि इनका सरेआम नहि, छुपकर बहुलता से प्रयोग करते हें, यह सब तों आज हम मिडिया की वजह जानतें ही हें,शायद ही कोई अनजान हों....... *


मित्र श्री विजय जी आपका कहना बिलकुल सही है, अमेरिका के वर्तमान रास्त्रपति ने भी अपने सपथ ग्रहण के तुरंत बाद हिंदू पंडितो से मंत्रोचार करवाया था, जिसे की पुरे विश्व की मीडिया ने दिखाया.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - २८.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८,  ज्येष्ठ  , कृष्णपक्ष ,एकादशी रात ८.२२ तक फिर दुवाद्शी
 ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   रेवती...

चंद्रमा - मीन राशि मैं..

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज २८ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार

पंचक चालु है...
ज्येष्ठ एकादशी व्रत रात ८.२२ तक 

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- प्रात:बजे ९,००से 10.30  बजे तक
:सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म[/B][/[/COLOR]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ज्योतिष और उपाय


एक खास बात समझ लेनी जरुरी है की जातक जो कुछ भी चाहता है वो सारी चीजों की प्राप्ति हो पाए यह संभव नहीं होता.
 अगर यह संभव होता तो फीर भाग्य जैसी कोई चीज ही नहीं हो सकती .
 उपाय सिर्फ उसी के लिए हो सकते है जो चीज जातक के भाग्य में तो है पर उसकी प्राप्ति के आड़े कुछ बाधायें है.
 इसी बाधाओं को पहचानना ज्योतिषी का  खास काम है.
» जातक इच्छित चीज की प्राप्ति के लिए कितना लायक है, 
» उपाय के बारे में उसकी कितनी श्रद्धा है और 
» उसे सहायक होने की ज्योतिषी की कितनी निष्ठां है 
 यह सारी बातें उपाय को कारगर होने व् नहीं होने को प्रभावित करती है | उपाय मूल रूप से दो तरह के होते है | 

(१)  जातक की कुंडली में जो ग्रह अच्छे है उनको और बलवान करना और 
(२)  जो ग्रह जातक की मनोकामना पूर्ती में अड़चन खड़ी करते हो उनको रिझाना | 

किसी भी ग्रह के उपाय करने से पूर्व हमें जानना चाहिए की वह ग्रह नैसर्गिक रूप से किस किस बातों का घोतक है?
 कुंडली में इसकी स्थिति क्या निर्दिष्ठ करती है?  
यह सुनिश्चित करना होगा की कुंडली में ग्रह की स्थिति कैसी है? कमजोर है या बलिष्ठ ? फायदेमंद है या नुकसानदेय ? 
क्या जातक के जीवन अनुभव या उसकी मनोस्थिति से उस ग्रह के लक्षण दिखाई देते है?

ज्योतिषीक उपायों में – ग्रहों के सुचित रत्न को धारण करना, ग्रहों के मंत्र के जाप, ग्रहों की सूचित चीजों का दान व् ग्रहों के अधिष्ठाता देवता की स्तुति, उपासना व् अनुष्ठान करना मुख्य है. अगर रत्न के चुनाव में गलती होती है तो नुकसान भी हो सकता है जब की देवता के स्तुति मंत्र जप व् अनुष्ठान से उलटा असर होने का खतरा कम रहता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियाँ.....

जब सामान नाडी का दोष नहीं होता|


अगर आपको ज्योतिषी ने बताया है की आप दोनों(पति-पत्नी) की कुंडली में नाडी दोष है तो आप को चाहिए की आप उसे पूछे की यह दोष अपवाद के आधार पर रद्द हो जाये ऐसी परिस्थिति आप की कुंडली में है की नहीं यह सुनिश्चित करें| 
आप अगर ज्योतिष जानते  हो तो जानिए की निम्न परिस्थिति में नाडी दोष का भय नहीं रहता :-
» अगर आप दोनों की चंद्र राशि अलग अलग हो
» राशि एक होते हुए भी अगर नक्षत्र अलग अलग  हो
» दोनों के नक्षत्र ‘चतुर्पुरव’ सारनी में भिन्न हो
» ज्योतिष चिंतामणि के अनुसाररोहिणी, म्रिगशीर्ष, आद्र, ज्येष्ठ, कृतिका, पुष्य, श्रवण, रेवती, उत्तराभाद्र, नक्षत्रों को नाडी दोष लगता नहीं है|
अगर आपको उपरोक्त अपवाद का लाभ लागू नहीं होता फिर भी मेरी सलाह होगी की आप  किसी अच्छे आयुर्वेदिक डाक्टर से अपनी अपनी प्रकृति दोष के बारे में समझ प्राप्त करें | अपनी जीवन चर्या, स्वभाव व् आहार विहार को संयमित करने से गर्भ-धारण के अवरोधों को जरुर कम किया जा सकता है|*

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;248946][QUOTE=rajuj53;248917]

 जय श्री कृष्ण ठीक है मित्र आज दिए गए उपाय को आप नोट कर ले और भी आपको समझ के बताता हूँ...ईस्वर आपकी मदद करे....[/QUOTEजय श्री कृष्ण ,कृपया मेरी कुंडली को आप विश्लेषित कर उपाय शीघ्र बताने का कष्ट करावे !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;252040][QUOTE=chanddanapur;248946]


> जय श्री कृष्ण ठीक है मित्र आज दिए गए उपाय को आप नोट कर ले और भी आपको समझ के बताता हूँ...ईस्वर आपकी मदद करे....[/QUOTEजय श्री कृष्ण ,कृपया मेरी कुंडली को आप विश्लेषित कर उपाय शीघ्र बताने का कष्ट करावे !


मित्र कुंडली के बारे मैं ज्यादा जानकारी मुझे नही है,पर आपकी चन्द्र राशि के हिसाब से कुछ उपाय जरूर दूंगा आपको....२-३ दिन का समय लगेगा मित्र..क्योंकि अभी होम टाउन मैं नही हूँ...मटेरिअल सारा लेपटोप मैं नही है....जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल !

आज कल इंटरनेट, टीवी, ***दैनिकपत्रों व् सामयिकों में काल-सर्प दोष के बारे में लेखों और विज्ञापनों की भरमार देखने मिल रही है| इस योग का नाम सुनने मात्र से दुखी व् हताश व्यक्ति और भी परेशान हो जाता है| एक और तो हमारे ज्योतिषी भाई ज्योतिष के पुराने ग्रंथों की तारीफ़ करते नहीं थकते और दूसरी तरफ काल-सर्प’ जेसे दोष के बारे में जब कहा जाता है की ऐसे कोई  योग का  ज्योतिष शास्त्रों में कहीं उल्लेख नहीं है तब उन्हें मानो सांप ने सूंघ लिया हो, सुना अन सुना कर देते है| उन्होंने काल-सर्प योग के कई और प्रकार भी आविष्कृत कर लिए है ताकि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों को इस  चुंगल में फांसा जा सके | स्वाभाविक है की जितने भिन्न प्रकार इतने ही उसके उपाय होने है| ज्यादा उपाय  ज्यादा आय |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल !

जब कुन्डली में राहू  और केतु के बिच शेष सारे ग्रह होते है तब इस योग को ‘काल-सर्प दोष’ मान कर अनेक बाधाओं का जनक बताया जाता है| वास्तव में राहू व् केतु कोई भौतिक पिंड तो है ही नहीं| पृथ्वी के आस-पास चंद्र की भ्रमण कक्षा पृथ्वी की भ्रमण कक्षा को जिस बिंदु पर काटती है उस बिंदु को राहू माना जाता है |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल !


हिंदू माय्थोलोजी में राहू को दैत्य व् सर्प के सर के रूप में और केतु को सर्प की पूंछ माना जाता है| जब सारे ग्रह राहू-केतु के बिच होते है तो माना जाता है की राहू ने सारे ग्रहों को निगल लिया|  ग्रह राहू के पेट में चले जाने की वजह से निर्बल हो जाते है और उन ग्रहों से अगर कोई राजयोग भी हो रहा हो तो भी उसका कोई लाभ ऐसी व्यक्ति को नहीं मिलेगा..!*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल !

लेकिन हम जानते है की बाकी ग्रहों से विपरीत – राहू और केतु की चाल उलटी होती है | मतलब की बाकी ग्रह कुंडली में एंटी-क्लाक घुमते है जबकि राहू -केतु कुंडली में क्लाक-वाइस चलते हैं | इसका मतलब हुआ की कुंडली में पहले स्थान से देखना शुरू किया जाए तो और कोई ग्रह से पहले राहू दिखाई देना चाहिए | ऐसा इस लिए होना होगा क्योंकि जब पहले मुंह हो और बादमे पूंछ हो तभी तो बिच में  सर्प का शारीर होगा..! लेकिन अगर प्रथम भाव  से शुरू कर के आगे बढ़ने पर अगर कोई ग्रह राहू से पहले विद्यमान है तो ‘सारे ग्रहों को राहू-केतु के बिच होने’ वाली शर्त पूर्ण नहीं होती |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल !


काल-सर्प दोष की भयानकता से लोगों को डराने वाले ज्योतिषी इस उलटी चाल को नजर अन्दाझ कर लेते है – अन्यथा आधे लोग तो इसी वजह से इस तथा-कथित दोष से मुक्त हो जायेंगे| उल्टा चोर कोतवाल को डांटे – उन लोगों ने तो राहू व केतु से बाहर रह जाने वाले व राहू व केतु  के बिच आजानेवाले ग्रहों को जोड़ कर के ‘अपूर्ण, सम्पूर्ण, अर्ध काल-सर्प’ जैसे और भी विविधरूप के ‘काल-सर्प’ दोष बना लिए|*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अरे भाई मेरी गर्लफ्रेंड पिछले ५ महीने से मेरे से रूठ गई है कीसी भी हाल में मान नहीं रही है उसको मानाने का कोई मंत्र है क्या जिस से वो सामने से मुझे बुलाये..!! थोड़ी कृपा करे भाई..........


आपको धन्यवाद..बस मुझे माफ करे..................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों काल-सर्प दोष की मायाजाल से सावधान पाखंडी जोतिसियो से सावधान.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उ*पाय

व्यापार मैं लाभ के लिए:-

            अति परिश्रम के बावजूद भी व्यापार में लाभ के बजाय हानि हो रही हो तो किसी भी शनिवार को यह उपाय शुरू करें। हर रोज बरगद के 11 पत्ते तोड़कर लाएं। स्वच्छ जल व दूध से धोकर पवित्र कर लें। 
चौकी के ऊपर काला कपड़ा बिछाकर उसके ऊपर पत्ते रख दें। 
प्रत्येक पत्ते पर 11 दाने उड़द, 11 दाने देसी चने के, 11 दाने जौ, 11 ही लौंग रखें। तत्पश्चात पूजन करें। 
धूप, दीप, नैवेध, अक्षत और पुष्प अर्पित करें। घी और तेल का दीपक जलाकर पांच पाठ शनि चालीसा और पांच पाठ हनुमान चालीसा का करें। 
साथ ही एक माला शनि पत्नी नाम स्तुति का जाप करें।
 तत्पश्चात समस्त सामग्री को बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें ऐसा नियमित रूप से 43 दिन तक करें। व्यापार में अवश्य लाभ प्राप्त होगा।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

* आदरणीय प्रिय मित्रों,आप मेसे कई मित्रों ने अपनी प्रेमिका, कोई अपनी पडोसन, तों कोई अपनी भाभी, तों कोई अपनी मामी, आदि को वश में करने के मंत्र मांग रहे हें, आदरणीय मित्रों में जनता हु की आप कोई मजाक नहि कर रहे हें, मित्रों आज में आपको सबसेज्यादा प्रभावशाली सबसे बड़ा वशीकरण मंत्र बतानेवाला हु जीससे आप सारीं कायनात को वश में कर सकतें हें, और वह 
मंत्र हें - वात्सल्यमय व्यवहार और सुमधुर जुबान ! *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मंत्र हें - वात्सल्यमय व्यवहार और सुमधुर जुबान [/COLOR]!  :Globe:   :bloom: [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/QUOTE]
धन्यवाद मित्र निजी जीवन को बेहतर बनाने के लिए इससे अच्छा मंत्र नही हो सकता......

----------


## gorakela

गर्लफ्रेंड रूठ गई है भाई....... उसको मानाने का कोई मंत्र बताने की कृपा करे तो में आपका अहेशंमंद रहूँगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गर्लफ्रेंड रूठ गई है भाई....... उसको मानाने का कोई मंत्र बताने की कृपा करे तो में आपका अहेशंमंद रहूँगा


वात्सल्यमय व्यवहार और सुमधुर जुबान

----------


## gorakela

> वात्सल्यमय व्यवहार और सुमधुर जुबान


अरे भाई वो सामने आये तब वात्सल्य माय व्यवहार और सुमधुर जुबान रखुंगना ??? वो सामने आ जाये ऐसा कुछ मन्त्र बताओ भाई आप की बड़ी कृपा होगी मुज पर ......

----------


## avf000032

मन्त्र महाराज जी .......... में बहोत पतला हु मेरा बॉडी कुछ मोटा हो जाये ऐसा कुछ मंत्र है क्या आपके पास ???

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - 30.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , त्रयोदशी रात १२.१७ तक फिर..चतुर्दशी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   अश्विनी सुबह ९.०९ बजे तक फिर भरनी 

चंद्रमा -  मेष  राशि मैं..

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;252046][QUOTE=rajuj53;252040]


> मित्र कुंडली के बारे मैं ज्यादा जानकारी मुझे नही है,पर आपकी चन्द्र राशि के हिसाब से कुछ उपाय जरूर दूंगा आपको....२-३ दिन का समय लगेगा मित्र..क्योंकि अभी होम टाउन मैं नही हूँ...मटेरिअल सारा लेपटोप मैं नही है....जय श्री कृष्ण


जय श्री कृष्ण में इंतजार करुगा !  धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपाय

कारोबार में फंसा धन निकालने हेतु

यदि आपका व्यवसाय का पैसा इधन-उधर फंस गया हो या डूबता हुआ नजर आ रहा हो। धन मिलने की सारी आशाएं  क्षीण हो गयी हों साथ ही पैसा देने वाले व्यापारी आपसे नजरें चुराते हों, ऐसी अवस्था में यह अदभुत प्रयोग रविवार के दिन दोपहर 12 से 2 बजे के बीच में करके देखें, अवश्य लाभ होगा। सर्वप्रथम आपकी जो भी राशि हो, उस राशि के स्वामी से संबधित अनाज को आपके अपने वजन के बराबर तौलकर गायों को दान देने का संकल्प लेकर रख लें। उसी में से ढाईसौ ग्राम अनाज लेकर पिसवा लें। उस आटे का दीपक बना लें। दीपक में चमेली का तेल भर दें और रुई धुनने वाले से साफ रुई लेकर चार बत्ती अलग-अलग बना लें।  इन चारों बत्ती को दीपक में डालकर प्रावलित कर लें।  उस दीपक को किसी थाली में रख लें उसी अनाज में से चार मुट्ठी अनाज दीपक के चारों ओर रख दें। प्रावलित दीपक के अंदर पांच साबुत लौंग डाल दें। वहीं बैठकर 5 माला नीचे लिखे मंत्र की करें। 

ॐ नमो भगवती पद्म पद्मावती ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं पूर्वाय, दक्षिणाय, पश्चिमाय, उत्तराय,नम:*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है /*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किर्पया मेरे निवेदन को हमेसा ध्यान रखे......

----------


## inder123in

मित्र  मेरी वैवाहिक ज़िंदगी मे  काफी क्लेश होता है मेरी पत्नी के माँ बाप उसे मेरे साथ नही रहने देते मेरी एक बेटी है उसके भी जीवन का सवाल है कोई उपाय है जिससे मेरा जीवन सुखमय हो जाए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र  मेरी वैवाहिक ज़िंदगी मे  काफी क्लेश होता है मेरी पत्नी के माँ बाप उसे मेरे साथ नही रहने देते मेरी एक बेटी है उसके भी जीवन का सवाल है कोई उपाय है जिससे मेरा जीवन सुखमय हो जाए


नमस्कार मित्र दो तिन दिन का समय दे मित्र....कोशिस करके खोजता हूँ आपके लिए....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - ३१.५.२०११ 

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , कृष्ण ..चतुर्दशी रात १.३९ तक फिर अमावस्या
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   भरनी सुबह ११.२३ तक फिर कृतिका 


चंद्रमा -  मेष  राशि मैं..शाम ५.५२ तक फिर वृष राशि मैं...

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र - मेष  राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज ३१ मई के व्रत और त्यौहार

महा पंचक ..
वट सावित्री व्रत 
फ्ल्हारिणी कालिका पूजन 

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर 3.00 बजे से 4.30 बजे तक
:सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज की यात्रा.-मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना दिक्शूल माना गया है। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

*दुकान की बिक्री बढ़ाने हेतु

आप मेहनत कर रहे हैं दुकान में पूरा सामान है परन्तु बिक्री नही हो रही हो अपनी दुकान में लक्ष्मी जी का चित्र लगाकर उनके आगे धूप व दीप जलाकर प्रणाम करें प्रणाम करके 108 बार 
                   ॐ नम:कमलवासिन्यै स्वाहा
मंत्र का जाप करने के बाद अपना कार्य आरंभ करें या दुकानदारी शुरू करें.
 कारोबार में वृद्धि होगी, ग्राहक आने लगेंगे और काम भी बढ़ेगा.*

----------


## inder123in

> नमस्कार मित्र दो तिन दिन का समय दे मित्र....कोशिस करके खोजता हूँ आपके लिए....




धन्यबद मित्रा आपका बड़ा अहसान होगा यदि बर्थ डिटेल चाहिए हो तो बता देना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यबद मित्रा आपका बड़ा अहसान होगा यदि बर्थ डिटेल चाहिए हो तो बता देना


जी पीं ऍम क्र दे.....

----------


## inder123in

pm भेज दिया है भाई आप एक बार उसे पूरा जरूर पढ़ ले प्रोब॰ समझ आ जाएगी

----------


## Shri Vijay

> मन्त्र महाराज जी .......... में बहोत पतला हु मेरा बॉडी कुछ मोटा हो जाये ऐसा कुछ मंत्र है क्या आपके पास ???



*मित्र सर्व प्रथम आप अपना नाम बदले, ईस नाम के प्रभाव से बहुत पतले ही नहि अद्र्स्य भी हों सकते हें !*

----------


## avf000032

> *मित्र सर्व प्रथम आप अपना नाम बदले, ईस नाम के प्रभाव से बहुत पतले ही नहि अद्र्स्य भी हों सकते हें !*


mantr maharaj aap sirf mantr bata de kyu ki wo kaam aapka hai me apna naam khud change kar lunga aap mantra se dusro ki paresani door karne aaye ho ab mere naam se aapko paresani ho rahi hai to aap ke liye muje mera naam mutra_visarjan karna padega filhal aap jawab deke apni duty nibhane ki koshis kare to achha rahega..

----------


## Shri Vijay

> mantr maharaj aap sirf mantr bata de kyu ki wo kaam aapka hai me apna naam khud change kar lunga aap mantra se dusro ki paresani door karne aaye ho ab mere naam se aapko paresani ho rahi hai to aap ke liye muje mera naam mutra_visarjan karna padega filhal aap jawab deke apni duty nibhane ki koshis kare to achha rahega..


*मित्र आप अपना नाम कुछ भी रक्खे हमे कोई फर्क पड़ने वाला नहि हें, जिस तरह मंत्राक्षरो यानि मंत्र के अक्षरों का प्रभाव हमारे तन-मन और धन तीनों पर पड़ता हें उसी तरह हमारा जन्मदिन, जन्मसमय, जन्मस्थान, जन्मनाम और वर्तमान प्रचलित नाम इनका भी प्रभाव हमारे तन-मन और धन तीनों पर पड़ता हें, मित्र यह सूत्र और यह विषय अत्तिगम्भिर हें,अत:हम आपसे कोई मजाक नहि कर रहे हें, मित्र आपकी समस्या का समाधान तों आधुनिक चिकित्साविज्ञान में हें, परन्तु मंत्रविज्ञान में ऐसा कोई मंत्र नहि हें.!*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र आप अपना नाम कुछ भी रक्खे हमे कोई फर्क पड़ने वाला नहि हें, जिस तरह मंत्राक्षरो यानि मंत्र के अक्षरों का प्रभाव हमारे तन-मन और धन तीनों पर पड़ता हें उसी तरह हमारा जन्मदिन, जन्मसमय, जन्मस्थान, जन्मनाम और वर्तमान प्रचलित नाम इनका भी प्रभाव हमारे तन-मन और धन तीनों पर पड़ता हें, मित्र यह सूत्र और यह विषय अत्तिगम्भिर हें,अत:हम आपसे कोई मजाक नहि कर रहे हें, मित्र आपकी समस्या का समाधान तों आधुनिक चिकित्साविज्ञान में हें, परन्तु मंत्रविज्ञान में ऐसा कोई मंत्र नहि हें.!*




जी मित्र श्री विजय जी बिलकुल ही सही कह रहे है, किर्पया मंत्रो का मजाक ना बनाए....और ऐसे यूसर नाम के साथ इस सूत्र पे आप ना आये...और आप तुरंत डॉक्टर के पास इलाज करवाए....धन्यवाद...

----------


## inder123in

*भाई मेरी समस्या का क्या हुआ ??????????????????????????????????*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई मेरी समस्या का क्या हुआ ??????????????????????????????????*


नमस्कार सिर्फ कल तक रुक जाए आप ,कल ही बाहर से अपने होम टाउन आया हूँ.....आपका काम ध्यान है...सिर्फ कल तक रुके......

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा सूत्र है सूत्रधार को बधाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छा सूत्र है सूत्रधार को बधाई


मित्र दीया जी आप जेसी आधुनिक महिला को इस तरह का सूत्र पसंद आया, ये भारत के भविष्य के लिए अच्छी बात है....विचार देने के लिए धन्यवाद....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय  
पितृ दोष से मुक्ति हेतु

            यदि आप को किसी से बताया है कि आपको पितृदोष है या आपकी जन्मकुंडली में पितृदोष है। 
इस कारण आपके कारोबार में समस्या आ रही है और आपके परिवार में सुख शांति नहीं है।

 इसके लिसे आप आमावस्या के दिन सूर्योदय से कुछ पहले लकड़ी की चौकी पर नीला वस्त्र बिछा दें। उसके ऊपर राहु यंत्र और पतिृदोष निवारण यंत्र स्थापित करें। श्रद्धापूर्वक पूजन करें। धूप, दीप, अक्षत, पुष्प और नैवेद्य अर्पित करके कुंकुम से दोनों यंत्रो को तिलक करें। तिल्ली के तेल का दीपक जलायें। फिर एक तांबे की थाली लें उसमें केसर, कुंकुम और चंदन मिलाकर एक त्रिकोण बनायें। प्रत्येक त्रिकोण पर एक पानी वाला नारियल, अक्षत और नैवेद्य रखें। तत्पश्चात तीन मिट्टी के दीपक तिल्ली का तेल डालकर प्रावलित करें। और पुन:तीनों कोणों पर रख दें। और अब आप वही शुद्ध आसन बिछाकर हकीक की माला पर 
ॐ श्री सर्व पितृदोष निवारणाय क्लेश दन-दन सुख शांति देहि-देहि फट् स्वाहा 
मंत्र की पांच माला करें। श्रद्धापूर्वक प्रणाम करके उठ जाये। दूसरे दिन ठीक इसी प्रकार पूजन करें। ऐसा 15 दिन नियमित रूप से करें। 15वें दिन श्रद्धापूर्वक पूजन के उपरांत यंत्र को अपने घर में स्थापित कर दें। बाकी समस्त सामग्री बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें। पितृदोष से छुटकारा मिल जायेगा।

----------


## Shri Vijay

* आदरणीय मित्रों आस्था व विश्वास के साथ किये गये सभी प्रयोग निश्चय ही आपको सफलता के द्वार पर ले जाते हें ! *

----------


## inder123in

क्या हुआ चंद भाई आज का वादा था

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या हुआ चंद भाई आज का वादा था


हां भाई कल सुबह हो जाय्र्गा...आप खुद देखे पंचाग भी अपडेट नही कर पा रहा हूँ,,,,इस सूत्र के मेटर नेट पे नही मिलते है ना दोस्त....सब धरिम्क तंत्र मंत्र की पुतको मैं खोजने होते है ........माफ करना कल सुबह १० बजे के पहले आपको पि ऍम और यहाँ पे उपाय मिल जाएगा...लगभग आपका हल खोज लिया है...बस

----------


## bindasanuj

चाँद भाइ मेरी मद्दत करेँ । महालक्ष्मी अनुष्ठान की पुजन बिधी सविस्तार बताए ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कोशिस मैं लगा हूँ मित्र .........शायद हो ही जाएगा...............१२ के बाद..हो जाएगा....खोजना होता है मित्र सामने मैं आपका ही मेटर है..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाइ मेरी मद्दत करेँ । महालक्ष्मी अनुष्ठान की पुजन बिधी सविस्तार बताए ।


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...610#post264610
मित्र श्री महालक्ष्मी पुजन बिधी सविस्तार बताने के लिए यहा पे सूत्र बना दिया हूँ....

----------


## inder123in

चाँद भाई  समय देने के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया यदि मेरी समस्या का इलाज़ हो गया तो ज़िंदगी भर आपका अहसान नही भूलूँगा । पर  कुंडली जो की हम कम्प्युटर पर देखते है वो तो मेरी राशि  tauris बता रहा है  फिर धनु केसे हो गई  ओर आपने जो कुंडली बनवाने के लिए खा है वो किसलिए कृपा कर बताए   ओर आपसे अच्छा विद्वान मुझे कहाँ मिलेगा तो फिर आप ही बना दीजिये

----------


## inder123in

aapka gtalk address kya hai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई  समय देने के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया यदि मेरी समस्या का इलाज़ हो गया तो ज़िंदगी भर आपका अहसान नही भूलूँगा । पर  कुंडली जो की हम कम्प्युटर पर देखते है वो तो मेरी राशि  tauris बता रहा है  फिर धनु केसे हो गई  ओर आपने जो कुंडली बनवाने के लिए खा है वो किसलिए कृपा कर बताए   ओर आपसे अच्छा विद्वान मुझे कहाँ मिलेगा तो फिर आप ही बना दीजिये


मित्र कुंडली बनाना मुझे नही आता...आप अपने शहर मैं इसे खोजे सही राशि केसे जाने ये आप भी बहुत आसानी से समझ सकते है ,और दूसरों की राशि भी बता सकते है यहाँ पे जाए..
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4872

आपका उपाय आज हो जाएगा कुछ देर लगेगी, देर रात भी हो सकती है,..

----------


## inder123in

सुप्रभात चाँद भाई ?

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=rajuj53;255984][QUOTE=chanddanapur;252046]


> जय श्री कृष्ण में इंतजार करुगा !  धन्यवाद


जयश्री कृष्ण  शायद आप मेरी कुंडली देखकर या चंद्रमा के अनुसार जो उपाय बताने वाले थे वो भूल गए है ! कृपया मुझे जल्दी उपाय बताने का कष्ट करावे ! धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;267384][QUOTE=rajuj53;255984]


> जयश्री कृष्ण  शायद आप मेरी कुंडली देखकर या चंद्रमा के अनुसार जो उपाय बताने वाले थे वो भूल गए है ! कृपया मुझे जल्दी उपाय बताने का कष्ट करावे ! धन्यवाद


भाई माफ करना याद नही रहा, आप मुझे डिटेल पि ऍम क्र दे फिर से....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुप्रभात चाँद भाई ?


नमस्ते भाई कल रात को नेट स्लो था साईट ठीक से खुल नही रही थी, काम कम्प्लीट है, समय मिलते ही सूत्र बना दुगा....

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई आप फिर से वाद कर रहे हो तब ही तो बोलता हु विष देदो लेकिन विस्वास मत दो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुप्रभात चाँद भाई ?


जी भाई आपका काम यहाँ हो रहा है किर्पया देख ले....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...418#post267418

----------


## sushilnkt

लगता हे सब का काम कर देता हु तू में बोलू तो मेरा नहीं होता हे तेरे से अब ये बात भी बात देता हु कोण सा काम मेरा सूत्र अप डेट वाला काम जो आज तक नहीं हुआ हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लगता हे सब का काम कर देता हु तू में बोलू तो मेरा नहीं होता हे तेरे से अब ये बात भी बात देता हु कोण सा काम मेरा सूत्र अप डेट वाला काम जो आज तक नहीं हुआ हे


भाई आप जी मेल की आय डी का पासवर्ड पि ऍम करो और चोपाल पे आओ...सूत्रों को बाद मैं देखूंगा , कुछ काम है आपसे...

----------


## inder123in

BHAI  जल्दी करो आई  एम   वेटिंग

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> BHAI  जल्दी करो आई  एम   वेटिंग


 जी भाई आपका काम यहाँ हो रहा है किर्पया देख ले....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...418#post267418

----------


## inder123in

लगता है आज भी सिर्फ इंतज़ार ही मिलेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लगता है आज भी सिर्फ इंतज़ार ही मिलेगा


मित्र सूत्र तो बना दिया है, कुछ तकनीकी परेशानी से पोस्ट नही क्र पा रहा था, सूत्र को देखे रात तक खत्म हो जाएगा ...लिंक पिछले पेज पे दे दी है...आपके लिए तो सूत्र ही बना दिया....

----------


## inder123in

धन्यबद मित्रा मे रात को 9 बजे तक ऑनलाइन हु

----------


## inder123in

चंद भाई अब तो सुबह देखुंगा आशा है समाधान मिल जाएगा पर समाधान थोड़ा फास्ट देना क्योंकि मेरे पास डीसीजन करने के लिए समय बहुत कम है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंद भाई अब तो सुबह देखुंगा आशा है समाधान मिल जाएगा पर समाधान थोड़ा फास्ट देना क्योंकि मेरे पास डीसीजन करने के लिए समय बहुत कम है


मित्र थोरा समय तो लगेगा, संस्कृत/ पूजा सम्बंदित शब्द को टाइप करना कठिन कार्य है, उपाय भी एक दिन मैं चमत्कार नही करेगा, किर्पया समस्या को धेर्य पूर्वक सुलझाए...आपके लिए सूत्र जो बन रहा है उसमे उपडेट जारी है, भगवान ने चाहा तो आज सूत्र पूरा हो जाएगा, संस्कृत के सारे शब्द फोरम का सोफ्टवेर ग्रहण नही करता है, इसे फिर से बार बार ठीक करना होता है, मित्र धेर्य रखे....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=5956&page=2
आप इस लिंक पे ही जाए और वहा पे बात करे आपका काम इसी लिंक पे हो रहा है, धन्यवाद......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - ०६०६ .२०११ दिन सोमवार

तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , शुक्ल ..पंचमी  रात १२.१८  तक फिर षस्टी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   पुष्य शाम ३.२८ तक फिर  आश्लेषा    


चंद्रमा -  कर्क राशि मैं 

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - वृष राशि मैं

शुक्र - वृष राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - धनु राशि मैं 

केतु - मिथुन राशि मैं

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;267391][QUOTE=rajuj53;267384]


> भाई माफ करना याद नही रहा, आप मुझे डिटेल पि ऍम क्र दे फिर से....


 जय श्री कृष्ण,
 मै अपनी डिटेल आपको पुन भेज रहा हु :-

 Name:rajesh 

Gender(male/female):male

Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):04-04-1971

Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm):09:00:00 सुबह  



Place of birth:udaipur

State : rajasthan

Country:india 
मेरा व्यवसाय पिछले काफी समय से ठीक नहीं चल रहा है ,और पिछले २ सालो से तो बिलकुल ही ठप्प हो गया है जबकि में अपनी में पूरी मेहनत करता हु !कृपया मुझे उपाय बताए जिससे में अपने व्यवसाय को पुन जमा सकू ! उम्मीद करुगा कि इस बार आप भुलेगे नहीं और आज ही मुझे उपाय बताएगे ! धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

पारिवारिक सुख शांति के लिये 

घर की सुख शांति के लिये हर माह की आमावस्या के दिन घर में खीर बनाये सवा किलो खीर एक कटोरे में भर कर एक जटा वाला नारियल लेकर पूरे घर में भ्रमण करें। 
तत्पश्चात घर के मुख्य द्वार से बाहर निकल जाये नारियल को फोडकर खीर किसी कुत्ते को खिला दें और नारियल का प्रसाद बांट दें।
 स्वयं और पारिवारिक सदस्य ग्रहण नहीं करें।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - ०७.०६ .२०११ दिन मंगलवार
तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , शुक्ल ..षष्ठी रात १०.४१ तक फिर सप्तमी 
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-     आश्लेषा    दोपहर २.४४ तक फिर मघा 


चंद्रमा -  कर्क राशि मैं दोपहर २.४४ तक, फिर सिंह राशि मैं..

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - वृष राशि मैं

शुक्र - वृष राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - वृश्चिक  राशि मैं 

केतु - वृष राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज ०७ जून  के व्रत और त्यौहार

अरणय षष्ठी

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर 3.00 बजे से 4.30 बजे तक
:सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज की यात्रा-मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना दिक्शूल माना गया है। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। मंगलवार के दिन गुड़ खाकर जा*ना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;270898][QUOTE=chanddanapur;267391]


> जय श्री कृष्ण,
>  मै अपनी डिटेल आपको पुन भेज रहा हु :-
> 
>  Name:rajesh 
> 
> Gender(male/female):male
> 
> Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy):04-04-1971
> 
> ...



*मित्र राजू जी नमस्कार....पंचांग देखने से ऐसा प्रतीत होता है की  वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार आपकी  कर्क राशि है.....  किर्पया आप अपनी जानकारी के लिए किसी योग्य ज्योतिष /हिंदू खगोल शास्त्री से सम्पर्क करे...
ये केसे जाने की आपकी राशि क्या है, , आपकी राशि के गुण दोष किया है, आपको राशि अनुसार किया करना चाहिए..उसके लिए शुभ मंत्र क्या है..की अधिक जानकारी के लिए मेरे दूसरे सूत्र पे देख ले...लिंक..
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4872

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरा व्यवसाय पिछले काफी समय से ठीक नहीं चल रहा है ,और पिछले २ सालो से तो बिलकुल ही ठप्प हो गया है जबकि में अपनी में पूरी मेहनत करता हु !कृपया मुझे उपाय बताए जिससे में अपने व्यवसाय को पुन जमा सकू ! उम्मीद करुगा कि इस बार आप भुलेगे नहीं और आज ही मुझे उपाय बताएगे !

मित्र एक बिलकुल ही आसान और अद्भुत उपाय आप कर ले...ये उपाय भारत के प्रसिद्ध 
तांत्रिक /ज्योतिष श्री दाती महाराज ने बताया है,,,
*उपाय

कारोबारी सफलता के लिये

       कारोबार में सफलता पाने के लिये गुरुपुष्य नक्षत्र के दिन ऊंट कटेला की जड़ (यह पौधा राजस्थान के पश्चिमी जिलों में पाया जाता है। इसे ऊंट बहुत खाते है इसीलिये इसे ऊंट कटेला कहते है।)को लाकर गंगा जल से पवित्र करके श्रद्धापूर्वक पूजन करें। पीले वस्त्र में लपेट कर अपनी तिजोरी में रख दें। ये जड़ी आपको पूजा पाठ/ जड़ी-बूटी की दूकान मैं आसानी से मिल जायेगी...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पुष्य- नक्षत्र के बारे मैं पूरी जानकारी....

पुष्य-इस नक्षत्र के स्वामी देवगुरू बृहस्पति हैं। इस 30 मुहूर्त्ती नक्षत्र को अरबी में `नसरा´ कहा जाता है। यह स्त्रीलिंगी, लघु-क्षिप्रसंज्ञक नक्षत्र ऊर्ध्वमुख होता है। विवाह को छोड़कर इस नक्षत्र में शेष सभी कार्य किये जा सकते हैं। पुष्य का अर्थ पोषक होता है। गुरूवार तथा रविवार को पुष्य नक्षत्र होने पर विशेष शुभ फल देता है। इस दिन यदि किसी कार्य का मुहूर्त्त न निकलता हो तो भी उस कार्य को किया जा सकता है। सोमवार, मंगलवार, बुधवार तथा शनिवार को यह मध्यम फल देता है; किन्तु शुक्रवार के दिन यदि पुष्य नक्षत्र हो तो उतने समय `उत्पात´ नामक योग होता है। इसमें कोई शुभ कार्य प्रारम्भ नहीं करना चाहिये*।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आपसे निवेदन है की निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी उपाय करने के पहले उसके गुण दोष को किसी मन्त्र/टोटके के जानकार से समझ ले उनको साथ लेके ही कोई उपाय/टोटके करे, गलत तरीके से करने से हानि भी हो सकती है....भगवान आपकी मदद करे, जेसे की पुष्य नक्षत्र  मैं शुभ कार्य टोटके अगर शुक्रवार के दिन किये जाय तो हानि ही होगी...जय श्री कृष्ण......*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - ०८.०६ .२०११ दिन बुधवार
तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , शुक्ल .. सप्तमी ,रात्री ८.५६ तक फिर, अष्टमी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   मघा दोपहर १.४० तक फिर पूर्वा


चंद्रमा -  सिंह राशि मैं 

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - वृष राशि मैं

शुक्र - वृष राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - वृश्चिक  राशि मैं 

केतु - वृष राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज ०८ जून  के व्रत और त्यौहार

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर 12.00 बजे से 1.30 बजे तक
:सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज की यात्रा-  आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। बुधवार के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये। 


*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपाय

कार्य योजना की सफलता के लिए:-
   आप हमेशा कोई न कोई योजना बनाते है परंतु वह योजना किसी कारण वश सफल नहीं हो पाती। 
कोई न कोई अवरोध आ ही जाता है। 
ऐसी अवस्था मैं  इस उपाय को करें।
 किसी भी शुक्रवार के दिन अभिजीत मुहरत में इस उपाय को शुरू करें।
किसी आठ इंच  8 इंच काला कपड़ा लें। उसमें 8 गोमती चक्र रखें, 8 साबुत सुपारी, 8 लौंग, 8 चुटकी मुख्य प्रतिष्ठान के द्वारा की रेत इन सब सामग्री को काले कपड़े में बांधकर पोटली बना दें। इस पोटली को अपने सामने किसी चोकी पर रख दें। 
माँ लक्ष्मी का ध्यान करते हुए धूप, दीप, नैवेध, पुष्प व अक्षत अर्पित करें। 
तत्पश्चात 11 माला 'ॐ श्रीं महालक्ष्मयै नम:क्लीं ॐ।' की जाप करें। 
तत्पश्चात समस्त साम्रगी को अपने ऊपर से उसार कर के किसी चौराहे पर चुपचाप रख के आ जायें। कार्य सफलता में अवश्य सफलता प्राप्त होगी।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आपसे निवेदन है की निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी उपाय करने के पहले उसके गुण दोष को किसी मन्त्र/टोटके के जानकार से समझ ले उनको साथ लेके ही कोई उपाय/टोटके करे, गलत तरीके से करने से हानि भी हो सकती है....भगवान आपकी मदद करे, जेसे की पुष्य नक्षत्र मैं शुभ कार्य टोटके अगर शुक्रवार के दिन किये जाय तो हानि ही होगी...जय श्री कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - ०९.०६ .२०११ दिन गुरुवार
तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , शुक्ल .. अष्टमी शाम ६.३३  तक फिर, नवमी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-    पूर्वा दोपहर १२.२० तक फिर उत्तरा


चंद्रमा -  सिंह राशि मैं शाम ५.५७ तक फिर कन्या राशि मैं.....

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - वृष राशि मैं

शुक्र - वृष राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - वृश्चिक  राशि मैं 

केतु - वृष राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज ०९  जून  के व्रत और त्यौहार

धूमावती जयंती 

राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- दोपहर  1.30 बजे से दोपहर 3.00 बजे तक
:सूर्य उतरायण
ऋतू . ग्रीष्म
आज की यात्रा-  आज दक्षिण-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। गुरुवार के दिन जीरा खाकर जाना चाहिये।*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

bolo pakhandi babaon ki






JAI


;)

----------


## prem2007

sir i live in nepal mero mobile bechane aur banane ka dukan hai abhi es [3\4] mahina se dukandari band sa ho gaya hai yani nahi chalta hai kirpa karke koi mantra batay

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> kya aap shani dev ko khush karne ke upay ya mantra bata sakte hn





> नीलांजन समाभास्म रवि पुत्रम यमाग्रजम 
> छाया मार्तंड सम्भुतम तम नमामि सनिचारम 
> सनी महाराज को मानाने का ये बहुत ही अद्भूत मन्त्र है पर आपको ये  बता दू की सनी न्याय के देवता है अगर आप माँ पिता की रोज सेवा करेगी तो इससे सनी बहुत ही खुस होगे





> bolo pakhandi babaon ki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAI
> 
> ...


जी मित्र रज्जी जी ....नमस्कार....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - १०.०६ .२०११ दिन शुक्रवार
तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , शुक्ल .. नवमी शाम ४.०८ तक, फिर दशमी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   उत्तरा फाल्गुनी..शुभ १०.४५ तक फिर हस्त नक्षत्र

चंद्रमा -  कन्या  राशि मैं 

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - वृष राशि मैं

शुक्र - वृष राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - वृश्चिक  राशि मैं 

केतु - वृष राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir i live in nepal mero mobile bechane aur banane ka dukan hai abhi es [3\4] mahina se dukandari band sa ho gaya hai yani nahi chalta hai kirpa karke koi mantra batay


मित्र आप ये दो उपाय किसी मंत्र/तन्त्र के जानकार से सलाह करके कर सकते है....अपने मन से कोई उपाय ना करे..
उपाय

व्यापार वृद्धि के लिये

            हर रोज भोजन करने से पूर्व एक रोटी गाय, एक कुत्ता और एक रोटी कोवें के लिये निकाल दें और उनको खिला दें। तत्पश्चात आप भोजन करें। ऐसा करने से व्यापार में वृद्धि और सुख शांति होगी।

कारोबारी सफलता के लिये

कारोबार में सफलता पाने के लिये गुरुपुष्य नक्षत्र के दिन ऊंट कटेला की जड़ (यह पौधा राजस्थान के पश्चिमी जिलों में पाया जाता है। इसे ऊंट बहुत खाते है इसीलिये इसे ऊंट कटेला कहते है।)को लाकर गंगा जल से पवित्र करके श्रद्धापूर्वक पूजन करें। पीले वस्त्र में लपेट कर अपनी तिजोरी में रख दें। ये जड़ी आपको पूजा पाठ/ जड़ी-बूटी की दूकान मैं आसानी से मिल जायेगी...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - ११.०६ .२०११ दिन शनिवार.
तिथि - २०६८, ज्येष्ठ , शुक्ल .. दशमी दोपहर १.३४ तक, फिर एकादशी...
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-   हस्त नक्षत्र सुबह ९.०१ तक फिर..चित्रा ..

चंद्रमा -  कन्या  राशि मैं रात ८.०७ तक, फिर..तुला राशि मैं..

सूर्य - वृष राशि मैं 

बुध - वृष राशि मैं

शुक्र - वृष राशि मैं 

मंगल - मेष राशि मैं 

गुरु - मेष राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू - वृश्चिक  राशि मैं 

केतु - वृष राशि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अगर आप बेरोजगार है, काफी कोशिस के बाद भी रोजगार नही मिल पा रहा है, तो अपनी कोशिस जारी रखते हुए इस उपाय को भी करे...भगवान अवश्य आपकी मदद करेगे..पर एस उपाय को करने के बाद कोशिस बंद मत कर देना..नही तो कोई फायदा ना होगा..जी...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[*SIZE="3"]*रोजगार प्राप्ति के लिये

            कृष्णपक्ष की बुधवार  को रात्रि में सवा आठ बजे के आस-पास 6 इलायची, 6 कच्ची हल्दी की गांठ, 7 तांबे वाले सिक्के भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के चरणों में अर्पित करें। दूसरे दिन श्री चरणों में प्रणाम करके एक हल्दी की गांठ, एक  तांबे का सिक्का प्रसाद रूप में लें। समस्त सामग्री बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें। हल्दी की गांठ व तांबे का सिक्के को पीले धागे में बांधकर अपनी दाहिनी भुजा में धारण करने से  रोजगार की प्राप्ति होगी।[/SIZE]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आपसे निवेदन है की निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी उपाय करने के पहले उसके गुण दोष को किसी मन्त्र/टोटके के जानकार से समझ ले उनको साथ लेके ही कोई उपाय/टोटके करे, गलत तरीके से करने से हानि भी हो सकती है....भगवान आपकी मदद करे, जेसे की पुष्य नक्षत्र मैं शुभ कार्य टोटके अगर शुक्रवार के दिन किये जाय तो हानि ही होगी...जय श्री कृष्ण......*

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;272957][QUOTE=rajuj53;270898]


> *मित्र राजू जी नमस्कार....पंचांग देखने से ऐसा प्रतीत होता है की  वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार आपकी  कर्क राशि है.....  किर्पया आप अपनी जानकारी के लिए किसी योग्य ज्योतिष /हिंदू खगोल शास्त्री से सम्पर्क करे...
> ये केसे जाने की आपकी राशि क्या है, , आपकी राशि के गुण दोष किया है, आपको राशि अनुसार किया करना चाहिए..उसके लिए शुभ मंत्र क्या है..की अधिक जानकारी के लिए मेरे दूसरे सूत्र पे देख ले...लिंक..
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4872
> 
> *


 जय श्री कृष्ण  दुसरे सारे ज्योतिष  व जानकार लोगो से बात करने व उनके उपाय करने के बाद भी कोई फर्क नहीं हुआ तभी तो आप को डिटेल भेजी है ,कृपया इसे टाले नहीं और मेहरबानी कर उपाय बताए !  मेरी राशी कर्क ही हे  लेकिन दुनिया में सभी कर्क राशी के लोगो के लिए उपाय तो एक नहीं होगा ना, में आपके जवाब का इंतजार करुगा !धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;283164][QUOTE=chanddanapur;272957]


> जय श्री कृष्ण  दुसरे सारे ज्योतिष  व जानकार लोगो से बात करने व उनके उपाय करने के बाद भी कोई फर्क नहीं हुआ तभी तो आप को डिटेल भेजी है ,कृपया इसे टाले नहीं और मेहरबानी कर उपाय बताए !  मेरी राशी कर्क ही हे  लेकिन दुनिया में सभी कर्क राशी के लोगो के लिए उपाय तो एक नहीं होगा ना, में आपके जवाब का इंतजार करुगा !धन्यवाद


जी आप सही कह रहे है, फिर मुझे एक हफ्ते का वक्त दे आप, विसेस उपाय निकालने के लिए, मैं अभी अपने होम शहर मैं नही हूँ...

----------


## Mitra

चन्दन जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् !
[B]क्या आप इष्ट प्राप्ति के लिए कोई मंत्र बता सकते है
ताकि साधक अपने इष्ट को प्राप्त कर सके उसकी अध्यात्मिक उन्नति हो सके और वो अध्यात्म के मार्ग पर द्रुतगति से अग्रसर हो सके |
क्या मै आपसे व्यक्तिगत रूप से संपर्क कर सकता हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् !
> *क्या आप इष्ट प्राप्ति के लिए कोई मंत्र बता सकते है
> ताकि साधक अपने इष्ट को प्राप्त कर सके उसकी अध्यात्मिक उन्नति हो सके और वो अध्यात्म के मार्ग पर द्रुतगति से अग्रसर हो सके |
> क्या मै आपसे व्यक्तिगत रूप से संपर्क कर सकता हूँ .*


मित्र कुछ निजी कारनवश ये संभव नही है, आप मुझे पि ऍम कर सकते है, सम्भवत: आपकी पूरी मदद/जवाब देने की कोशिस करूँगा, आप मुझे अपनी जन्म की डिटेल पि ऍम कर दे....जरूर ही आपको अपने इस्ट देव को खुस करने की जानकारी जल्द ही पोस्ट कर दूंगा.....धन्यवाद...

----------


## Mitra

नमस्कार चन्दन जी!
मैंने आपको अपनी  बर्थ डिटेल PM कर दी है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नमस्कार चन्दन जी!
> मैंने आपको अपनी  बर्थ डिटेल PM कर दी है.


मित्र आप भी जवाब देख ले..आपको मेल कर दूंगा....

----------


## sangita_sharma

इ मेल आई दी pm से प्रदान कीजिये सार्वजनिक प्रविष्टियों में नहीं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इ मेल आई दी pm से प्रदान कीजिये सार्वजनिक प्रविष्टियों में नहीं


जी नमस्कार जी मैं भी इनको यही बता रहा था, सभी को जानकारी देने के लिए, धन्यवाद...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रोजगार के लिये

            अगर आपको रोजगार की समस्या आ रही हो या आपके व्यवसाय में आर्थिक समस्या का सामना करना पड़ रहा हो अथवा हाथ में आये अच्छे मौके निकले जा रहे हो तो ऐसी अवस्था में  किसी भी माह के शुक्ल पक्ष को यह उपाय आरंभ करें। 
सौ ग्राम जौ, सौ ग्राम देसी चना, सौ ग्राम उड़द का आटा लें तीनों आटों को मिक्स करके गूंथ लें और इस आटे की 108 गोलियां बना लें। 
गोली बनाते समय
 ॐ श्रीं नम:का जाप करते रहें 
गोलियां बनाकर किसी स्वच्छ थाली में रख दें। 
तत्पश्चात दीपक जलायें और ॐ नम:कमलवासिन्यै स्वाहा। 11 माला जाप करें। और जप माला स्फटिक की प्रयोग करें तो बहुत अच्छा रहेगा। जप के बाद स्वच्छ पात्र में जल और गंगा जल भर कर माला को पात्र में रख दें। प्रात:काल उस जल में से माला को निकालकर उस जल को अपने घर, दुकान या व्यापारिक स्थान में छिड़क दें। ऐसा नियमित 108 दिन तक करें। 108 दिन के बाद माला को बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें।*

----------


## Mitra

चन्दन जी नमस्कार;
मै अभी तक अपने प्रश्नों का उत्तर जानने के लिए प्रतीक्षारत हूँ.
कृपया मुझे जानकारी देने का कष्ट करे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी नमस्कार;
> मै अभी तक अपने प्रश्नों का उत्तर जानने के लिए प्रतीक्षारत हूँ.
> कृपया मुझे जानकारी देने का कष्ट करे.


मित्र आपको पि ऍम किया है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

*मित्रों अगर आपके पास भोतिक सुख भोगने का सामर्थ्य   सुविधाये तो है लेकिन सुविधाओं का उपभोग नहीं कर सकते हमेशा बीमार रहते है। कोई न कोई समस्या इनको घेरे रहती है। हमेशा किसी न किसी बात को लेकर भयभीत रहते हो तो आपको  8 मुखी दो दाना और 14 मुखी एक दाना रुद्राक्ष लाल धागें में गले में धारण करने से समस्त समस्याओं से छुटकारा पा सकते हैं। इसके लिए आप कोई योग्य पंडित से अपने आप के बारे मैं जानकारी लेकर शुभ दिन देखकर इस उपाय को क्र सकते है...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

*मित्रों अगर आपके पास भोतिक सुख भोगने का सामर्थ्य   सुविधाये तो है लेकिन सुविधाओं का उपभोग नहीं कर सकते हमेशा बीमार रहते है। कोई न कोई समस्या इनको घेरे रहती है। हमेशा किसी न किसी बात को लेकर भयभीत रहते हो तो आपको  8 मुखी दो दाना और 14 मुखी एक दाना रुद्राक्ष लाल धागें में गले में धारण करने से समस्त समस्याओं से छुटकारा पा सकते हैं। इसके लिए आप कोई योग्य पंडित से अपने आप के बारे मैं जानकारी लेकर शुभ दिन देखकर इस उपाय को कर
सकते है...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आपसे निवेदन है की निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी उपाय करने के पहले उसके गुण दोष को किसी मन्त्र/टोटके के जानकार से समझ ले उनको साथ लेके ही कोई उपाय/टोटके करे, गलत तरीके से करने से हानि भी हो सकती है....भगवान आपकी मदद करे, ...जय श्री कृष्ण......*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

व्यापार मैं  लाभ के लिए:-

*अति परिश्रम के बावजूद भी व्यापार में लाभ के बजाय हानि हो रही हो तो किसी भी शनिवार को यह उपाय शुरू करें। हर रोज बरगद के 11 पत्ते तोड़कर लाएं। स्वच्छ जल व दूध से धोकर पवित्र कर लें। चौकी के ऊपर काला कपड़ा बिछाकर उसके ऊपर पत्ते रख दें। प्रत्येक पत्ते पर 11 दाने उड़द, 11 दाने देसी चने के, 11 दाने जौ, 11 ही लौंग रखें। तत्पश्चात पंचोपचार पूजन करें। धूप, दीप, नैवेध, अक्षत और पुष्प अर्पित करें। घी और तेल का दीपक जलाकर पांच पाठ शनि चालीसा और पांच पाठ हनुमान चालीसा का करें। साथ ही एक माला शनि पत्नी नाम स्तुति का जाप करें। तत्पश्चात समस्त सामग्री को बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें ऐसा नियमित रूप से 43 दिन तक करें। व्यापार में अवश्य लाभ प्राप्त होगा।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मंत्र जो आपकी जिंदगी बदल सकते है

----------


## Mitra

> मित्र आपको पि ऍम किया है....


धन्यवाद् चन्दन जी,
मै प्रतीक्षा करूँगा आपके जवाब की.

----------


## Mitra

आज चन्द्र ग्रहण के लिए कोई विशेष उपाय (१५ जून  2011)

सौभाग्य से आज यानी 15 जून को एक ऐसा दुर्लभ मौका आ रहा है जिस पर किया गया ध्यान साधक को बड़ी सीघ्रता से मनचाही सफलता दिला सकता है। क्योंकि यह सबसे लंबा और बेहद प्रभावशाली चंद्रग्रहण है। चंद्रमा हमारे मन और विचारों को सीधे तौर पर प्रभावित करता है। ध्यान में सफलता मिलना भी मन के नियंत्रण और विचारों के पूर्ण केन्द्रित होने पर ही निर्भर होता है।

*इस प्रयोग की अद्भुत सफलता के लिए मानसिक और शारीरिक स्वच्छता का अवश्य ध्यान रखिये मानसिक स्वच्छता विशेष जरूरी है अपने मन को संयमित रखते हुए किसी भी प्रकार के कामुक विचार,इर्ष्या,द्वे  ष,छल-कपट,परनिंदा आदि का निषेध करें. परिणाम चमत्कारी होंगे |*
ग्रहणकाल:

15 जून बुधवार की रात्रि लगभग11 बजकर 51 मिनट पर ग्रहण प्रारंभ होगा और 16 जून के तड़के लगभग 3 बजकर 35 मिनट तक रहेगा।

ग्रहण प्रभाव:

- सभी राशियों और प्रकृति पर इसका अदृश्य, सूक्ष्म किन्तु व्यापक असर होगा।

- यह ग्रहण ज्येष्ठा नक्षत्र और वृश्चिक राशि पर लगेगा।

- ग्रहण भारत में लगभग 4 घंटें तक रहने की संभावना है।

प्रयोग:

समय की इस अवधि में किसी भी वक्त को चुनकर शांत-एकांत स्थान पर पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुंह करके साफ-स्वच्छ श्वेत आसन पर बैठकर ध्यान साधना करें। ध्यान में जितनी प्रगति आपने महीनों में नहीं पाई थी उतनी आप इस समय इस दुर्लभ मौके पर मात्र 1-घंटे के ध्यान से ही प्राप्त कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र जी उत्तम जानकारी के लिए आभार.....

----------


## Mitra

*'चंद्रग्रहण' बन सकता है आपके लिये सौभाग्य का सूर्योदय*

अगर आपको ऐसा लगता है कि आपकी किस्मत आपसे रूठी हुई है और आप उसे मनाना चाहते हैं तो चंद्रग्रहण इसके लिए सबसे उपयुक्त अवसर है। चंद्रग्रहण (15 जून, बुधवार) के अवसर पर यदि नीचा लिखा उपाय करेंगे तो निश्चित ही आपका रूठा हुआ भाग्य मान जाएगा और आपका जीवन सुखमय हो जाएगा।

उपाय

ग्रहण काल से पहले नहाकर साफ कपड़े पहन लें। ग्रहण प्रारंभ होते ही पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके ऊन या कुश के आसन पर बैठ जाएं। सामने एक बाजोट(पटिया) रखें। उसके ऊपर एक थाली रखकर उसमें एक अष्टदल बनाएं। इसके ऊपर श्रीयंत्र निर्मित अंगूठी रखें। अब तेल का दीपक जलाकर नीचे लिखे मंत्र की 3 माला जप करें-

*ऊँ कमलवासिन्ये श्रीं श्रियै ह्रीं नम:*

इसके बाद दीपक को दूसरे कमरे में ले जाकर रख दें और ग्रहण समाप्ति के पूर्व यह अंगूठी पहन लें। अगले दिन दीपक को बरगद के पेड़ के नीचे रख आएं। इस उपाय से निश्चित ही आपकी भाग्य उदय हो जाएगा।

----------


## Mitra

*चंद्रग्रहण आज: प्रमोशन चाहिए तो यह करें*
प्रमोशन यानी तरक्की सभी चाहते हैं। कई बार ऐसा होता है कि मेहनत करने के बाद भी योग्य व्यक्ति को प्रमोशन नहीं मिल पाता। ऐसे में व्यक्ति निराश हो जाता है। अगर आप प्रमोशन पाना चाहते हैं तो चंद्रग्रहण(15 जून, बुधवार) के मौके को हाथ से न जानें दें और यह टोटका करें-

टोटका

ग्रहण से पूर्व नहाकर साफ कपड़े पहन लें तथा शिला निर्मित एक शिवलिंग लाकर पूजन कक्ष में स्थापित कर लें। ग्रहण प्रारंभ होने पर कुश का आसन बिछाकर उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके बैठ जाएं। अब रुद्राक्ष की माला से शिवलिंग के सामने इस मंत्र का जप करें-

*ऊँ हुं कार्य सिद्धये क्लीं हौं*

ग्रहण समाप्त होने के बाद शिवलिंग का पूजन करें तथा दूसरे दिन शिवलिंग को किसी नदी या तालाब में विसर्जित कर दें या शिवमंदिर में अर्पित कर दें।

निश्चित ही आपकी मनोकामना पूरी होगी।

----------


## Mitra

*चंद्रग्रहण आज:टेंशन से मिलेगा छुटकारा*

ज्योतिष शास्त्रों में तनाव, बेचैनी, मानसिक रोगों का कारण चन्द्र दोष माना जाता है। चन्द्र की अनुकूल स्थिति में इंसान मानसिक ऊर्जा से भरपूर, शांत और निरोगी जीवन पाता है।

वैसे तो चन्द्र दोष दूर करने के लिए सोमवार, अमावस्या का दिन बहुत ही शुभ होता है। किंतु चन्द्र दोष से पीडि़त के लिए चन्द्रग्रहण के दौरान चन्द्र उपासना बहुत ही जरूरी होती है। चन्द्रग्रहण से जुड़ी पौराणिक कथाओं के मुताबिक समुद्र मंथन से निकले अमृत के बंटवारे के दौरान पैदा हुई शत्रुता के कारण छायाग्रह राहु के द्वारा चन्द्र को ग्रसने से चन्द्रग्रहण होता है।

बहरहाल, धर्म हो य विज्ञान चन्द्र के मानव जीवन और प्रकृति पर चन्द्र के प्रभाव को स्वीकारते हैं। इसलिए अगर आप भी किसी मानसिक परेशानी या तनाव से गुजर रहें है तो मन को शांत और एकाग्र करने के लिए कल यहां बताई जा रही चन्द्र पूजा की सरल विधि के साथ चन्द्रग्रहण के दौरान इस चन्द्र गायत्री मंत्र का जप करें -

- प्रात: स्नान कर नवग्रह मंदिर या देवालय में चन्द्रदेव की प्रतिमा को गंगाजल से स्नान कराएं। 

- स्नान के बाद चंद्र पूजा में विशेष तौर पर सफेद सामग्रियों को अर्पित करें। इनमें सफेद चंदन, सफेद सुंगधित फूल, अक्षत, सफेद वस्त्र, दूर्वा चढ़ाकर दही या दूध से बनी मिठाईयों का भोग लगाएं।

- पूजा के बाद इस चन्द्र गायत्री मंत्र का स्मरण करें, इसी चंद्र मंत्र का चंद्रग्रहण के दौरान भी जाप करें -

*ॐ क्षीरपुत्राय विद्महे, अमृत तत्वाय धीमहि। तन्नो चन्द्रः प्रचोदयात्।।*

- पूजा व मंत्र जप के बाद घी व कर्पूर से आरती कर मानसिक सुख की कामना कर प्रसाद ग्रहण करें। रात्रि में चन्द्रग्रहण के दौरान मन ही मन चंद्र जप का यथाशक्ति जप मन को शांत, एकाग्र और स्थिर करने के साथ स्वास्थ्य और संतान सुख भी देने वाला माना गया है।

----------


## Mitra

*चंद्रग्रहण आज:धन प्राप्ति का अचूक उपाय*

अगर आप चाहते हैं कि आपके जीवन से निर्धनता हमेशा के लिए चली जाए और मां लक्ष्मी की कृपा आप पर बनी रहे तो नीचे लिखा टोटका करें। यह टोटका धन प्राप्ति के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि गृह क्लेश निवारण व घर की सुख-शांति के लिए भी उपयोगी है।

टोटका

ग्रहण के समय स्नान आदि से निवृत्त होकर स्वच्छ नीले या सफेद कपड़े पहनें। अब पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके नीले आसन पर बैठ जाएं। सामने लकड़ी का एक बाजोट(पटिया) रखें। इस पर थाली रखें। थाली में कुंकुम या केशर से रंगे गुए चावल की ढेरी लगाएं तथा कुंकुम से श्रीं लिखें। अब चावलों की ढेरी पर महालक्ष्मी यंत्र को स्थापित करें और पास ही चार गोमती चक्र रख दें। इसके बाद घी का दीपक जलाएं और रुद्राक्ष माला से नीच लिखे मंत्र की कम से कम 7 माला जप करें-

*ऊँ पंच तत्वाय पूर्ण कार्य सिद्धि देहि देहि सदाशिवाय नम:*

जप समाप्त होने के बाद भगवान शिव से अपनी मनोकामना के लिए प्रार्थना करें। इसके बाद इस पूरी पूजन सामग्री को कपड़े में पोटली बना कर समेट लें और किसी नदी या तालाब में विसर्जन कर दें।

----------


## Mitra

*चंद्रग्रहण आज::मिलेगा स्वयं का घर* 

अगर आप चाहते हैं कि आपका अपना घर हो तो चंद्रग्रहण के मौके पर नीचे लिखा उपाय अवश्य करें-

उपाय

ग्रहण काल से पहले नहाकर स्वच्छ सफेद रंग के कपड़े पहन लें। इसके बाद ऊन या कुश के आसन पर उत्तर की ओर मुख करके बैठ जाएं। अब अपने सामने एक थाली रखें। इसके बाद एक भोजपत्र लें तथा उस पर अपने स्वयं के मकान होने की मनोकामना केसर से लिख कर रख दें। अब 108 बार नीचे लिखे मंत्र का उच्चारण करें-

*ऊँ देवोत्थाय नम:*

अब एक मोती शंख लें और उसे भोज पत्र में लपेट कर घर से दूर किसी वट वृक्ष (बड़ का पेड़) के नीचे रख आएं। भगवान ने चाहा तो बहुत ही जल्दी आपके मकान का सपना पूरा होगा।

----------


## Mitra

*चंद्रग्रहण आज:पाएं रोगों से छुटकारा*

कुछ रोग ऐसे होते हैं जिनके उपचार में काफी समय लगता है। ऐसे रोगों को जल्दी ठीक करने के लिए तंत्र प्रयोग भी एक उपाय है। तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार किसी भी ग्रहण में किए गए  टोटके अधिक प्रभावशाली होते हैं। 15 जून, बुधवार को आ रहे चंद्रग्रहण के मौके पर यदि नीचे लिखा टोटका करें तो रोग जल्दी ठीक होगा।


ग्रहण काल से पूर्व नहाकर सफेद वस्त्र पहन लें। अब सफेद आसन पर उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके बैठ जाएं। अब अपने सामने एक थाली को बाजोट पर रखकर उसमें कुंकुम से ऊँ बनाएं तथा उस पर महामृत्युंजय यंत्र स्थापित करें। इसके बाद धूप-दीप से पूजन करें व कुंकुम व चावल चढ़ाएं तत्पश्चात पंचामृत से पूरे ग्रहण काल तक यंत्र पर निरंतर अभिषेक करते रहें व नीचे लिखे मंत्र का जप करते रहें-

*ऊँ हौं जूं स: ऊँ भुर्भूव:स्व: ऊँ त्रयम्बकं यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवद्र्धनम्

उर्वारुकमिव बंधनान्मृत्योर्म  क्षीय मामृतात् ऊँ स्व: भुव: भू: ऊँ स: जूं हौं ऊँ*

ग्रहण के बाद यंत्र पर चढ़ा पंचामृत रोगी को चम्मच से पिलाएं। कुछ ही समय में रोगी के स्वास्थ्य में सुधार होने लगेगा।

----------


## Mitra

*चंद्रग्रहण आज:पाएं रोगों से छुटकारा*

कुछ रोग ऐसे होते हैं जिनके उपचार में काफी समय लगता है। ऐसे रोगों को जल्दी ठीक करने के लिए तंत्र प्रयोग भी एक उपाय है। तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार किसी भी ग्रहण में किए गए  टोटके अधिक प्रभावशाली होते हैं। 15 जून, बुधवार को आ रहे चंद्रग्रहण के मौके पर यदि नीचे लिखा टोटका करें तो रोग जल्दी ठीक होगा।


ग्रहण काल से पूर्व नहाकर सफेद वस्त्र पहन लें। अब सफेद आसन पर उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके बैठ जाएं। अब अपने सामने एक थाली को बाजोट पर रखकर उसमें कुंकुम से ऊँ बनाएं तथा उस पर महामृत्युंजय यंत्र स्थापित करें। इसके बाद धूप-दीप से पूजन करें व कुंकुम व चावल चढ़ाएं तत्पश्चात पंचामृत से पूरे ग्रहण काल तक यंत्र पर निरंतर अभिषेक करते रहें व नीचे लिखे मंत्र का जप करते रहें-

*ऊँ हौं जूं स: ऊँ भुर्भूव:स्व: ऊँ त्रयम्बकं यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवद्र्धनम्

उर्वारुकमिव बंधनान्मृत्योर्म  क्षीय मामृतात् ऊँ स्व: भुव: भू: ऊँ स: जूं हौं ऊँ*

ग्रहण के बाद यंत्र पर चढ़ा पंचामृत रोगी को चम्मच से पिलाएं। कुछ ही समय में रोगी के स्वास्थ्य में सुधार होने लगेगा।

----------


## Mitra

व्यवसाय में प्रतिस्पर्धा के चलते कई लोग तंत्र क्रियाओं के माध्यम से अपने प्रतिस्पर्धी के व्यवसाय को बांध देते हैं यानी ग्राहक उसकी दुकान पर नहीं जाता या जाता भी है तो कुछ खरीदता नहीं है। ऐसे में उसकी दुकान ठप्प हो जाती है। यदि आपकी दुकान पर भी किसी ने ऐसा तंत्र प्रयोग किया जो 15 जून, बुधवार को आने वाला चंद्र ग्रहण इस समस्या से छुटकारा पाने का श्रेष्ठ अवसर है। इस समय किए गए टोटके बहुत प्रभावशाली होते हैं। दुकान को तंत्र क्रिया से छुड़ाने के लिए यह प्रयोग करें-

प्रयोग

ग्रहण से पहले नहाकर लाल या सफेद कपड़े पहन लें। इसके बाद ऊन व रेशम से बने आसन को बिछाकर उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके बैठ जाएं। जब ग्रहण काल प्रारंभ हो तब चमेली के तेल का दीपक जला लें। अब दाएं हाथ में रुद्राक्ष की माला लें तथा बाएं हाथ में 5 गोमती चक्र लेकर नीचे लिखे मंत्र का 54 बार जप करें-

*ऊँ कीली कीली स्वाहा*

अब इन गोमती चक्रों को एक डिब्बी में डाल दें और फिर क्रमश: ५ हकीक के दाने व 5 मूंगे के दाने लेकर पुन: इस मंत्र का 54 बार उच्चारण करें। अब इन्हें भी एक डिब्बी में डालकर उसके ऊपर सिंदूर भर दें। अब दीपक को बुझाकर उसका तेल भी इस डिब्बी में डाल दें।

इस डिब्बी को बंद करके अपने घर, दुकान या ऑफिस में रखें। आपकी दुकान पर की गई तंत्र क्रिया विफल हो जाएगी और व्यवसाय ठीक से चलन लगेगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र जी उत्तम जानकारी के लिए आभार.....

----------


## santarch2000

*chand bhai kripya meri madad kijiye*
jab mein pariksha key samay padh ta hoon tou yad rehta hai par jab mein pariksha mein paper mein likhney bethta hoon tou kuch bhi yaad nahi ata ha.
dost meri madad karo

----------


## santarch2000

kripya mada karo
jab mein pariksha key samay padh ta hoon tou yad rehta hai par jab mein pariksha mein paper mein likhney bethta hoon tou kuch bhi yaad nahi ata ha.
dost meri madad karo

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> kripya mada karo
> jab mein pariksha key samay padh ta hoon tou yad rehta hai par jab mein pariksha mein paper mein likhney bethta hoon tou kuch bhi yaad nahi ata ha.
> dost meri madad karo


मित्र आप अपनी जन्मतिथि ओर समय बताये...

----------


## santarch2000

25-06-1976 friday 22:10

----------


## santarch2000

> मित्र आप अपनी जन्मतिथि ओर समय बताये...


25-06-1976 friday 22:10

----------


## jhatka6ka

> सुन्दर पत्नी पाने या जिन बॉय की सादी नही हो रही है उनके लिए 
> माँ दुर्गा की फोटो के आगे बेथ जाये उनका ध्यान करे और इस मंत्र का १०८ बार जाप करे 
> पत्नीम मनोरमा देहि मनोवीतरानुसारिनि   .तारिनिम दुर्ग संसार सागरस्य कुलोध्भवाम
> इस मंत्र का जाप करे और कमाल देखे


पूरा मन्त्र इस प्रकार है 
*" फरली पत्नी मनोरमा देहि मनोवृतानी सारिनिम , धारिणी दुर्ग संसार सागर रस्य कुर्लोद भावं फर्लिम "*

----------


## raju143

मेरा नाम लक्ष्मी नारायण है |जन्मतिथि १४,०४, १९८३  ,समय  १.०५ .५४ कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,जॉब बी नहीं है मेरी शादी कब होगा , मुझे  क्या करना है और  मुझे क्या नहीं  करना चाहिए | कृप्या मुजको  बताहिये |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 25-06-1976 friday 22:10


मित्र आपकी वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार वृष राशि है, वृष राशि के विद्यार्थी प्रतिभाशाली होते हैं। अध्ययन में इनकी रुचि होती है, लेकिन इन्हें एक अच्छे गुरु , मार्गदर्शक और प्यार की जरूरत होती है ये रचनात्मक होते हैं। आप भूलने की आदत सुधारने के लिए निम्न कार्य करे-
उपाय -घर से निकलते समय शिव "ॐ नमः शिवाय" मंत्र का 11 बार उच्चरण करना चाहिए, नृत्यमुद्रा के शिव, गणोश या कृष्ण का चित्र बैग में रखना चाहिए, कुलदेवी को या माता को प्रणाम करके जाएं।अधिक से अधिक अपनी राशि की जानकारी के लिए यहा जाये
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=4872&page=7
एक काम आप ये करे जब स्टडी करे तो अपने साथ एक छोटा दर्पण/आएना रखे ओर उसमे अपनी चेहरे  छवि को कुछ कुछ अंतराल पे  देखते रहे, 
अधिक से अधिक सफेद वस्त्रो का ईस्तेमाल करे 
रोज सुबह अपने घर के पूजा स्थल पे माँ सरस्वती का ध्यान करके इस मंत्र का ११ बार पाठ करे, ये  ये मन्त्र समस्त प्रकार की विद्या पाने  के लिए वरदान है मेरी विनती है सभी स्टूडेंट से की वो कम से कम ११ दिन ईस मन्त्र को अपनाके देखे ये मंत्र दिव्ययोगा भेर्वी देवी का है ।
सम्याचे योगविधाम त्वां दिव्य ज्ञान समनिव्ते
योग्पर्भावाम योगेसीम योगीन्द्र हिरदयस्थिताम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा नाम लक्ष्मी नारायण है |जन्मतिथि १४,०४, १९८३  ,समय  १.०५ .५४ कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,जॉब बी नहीं है मेरी शादी कब होगा , मुझे  क्या करना है और  मुझे क्या नहीं  करना चाहिए | कृप्या मुजको  बताहिये |


मित्र आज रात को आपका उपाय दे दूंगा...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आपसे निवेदन है की निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी उपाय करने के पहले उसके गुण दोष को किसी मन्त्र/टोटके के जानकार से समझ ले , मंत्रो को किसी जानकार से सुध लिखवा के जबान पे सरल कर ले, उनको साथ लेके ही कोई उपाय/टोटके/मंत्रोचार करे, गलत तरीके से करने से हानि भी हो सकती है....भगवान आपकी मदद करे, ...जय श्री कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

यदि आपकी कन्या राशि हो, दरिद्रता दुख और समस्या आपका पीछा नहीं छोड़ रही हो तो गुरु पुष्य, रवि पुष्य या सर्वार्थ सिद्धि योग के शुभ मुहरत में कुश का बांधा को लाकर गंगाजल से
 ऊँ  श्रीं ऐं सौ:मंत्र का जाप करते हुए पवित्र करें। 
उसके बाद श्रद्धानुसार धूप, दीप, नैवेद्य, पुष्प और अक्षत से पंचोपचार पूजन कर हरे कपड़े में लपेटकर अपने पूजा स्थान या  तिजोरी में रखें आर्थिक परेशानियों का निवारण होगा।

----------


## santarch2000

> मित्र आपकी वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार वृष राशि है, वृष राशि के विद्यार्थी प्रतिभाशाली होते हैं। अध्ययन में इनकी रुचि होती है, लेकिन इन्हें एक अच्छे गुरु , मार्गदर्शक और प्यार की जरूरत होती है ये रचनात्मक होते हैं। आप भूलने की आदत सुधारने के लिए निम्न कार्य करे-
> उपाय -घर से निकलते समय शिव "ॐ नमः शिवाय" मंत्र का 11 बार उच्चरण करना चाहिए, नृत्यमुद्रा के शिव, गणोश या कृष्ण का चित्र बैग में रखना चाहिए, कुलदेवी को या माता को प्रणाम करके जाएं।अधिक से अधिक अपनी राशि की जानकारी के लिए यहा जाये
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=4872&page=7
> एक काम आप ये करे जब स्टडी करे तो अपने साथ एक छोटा दर्पण/आएना रखे ओर उसमे अपनी चेहरे  छवि को कुछ कुछ अंतराल पे  देखते रहे, 
> अधिक से अधिक सफेद वस्त्रो का ईस्तेमाल करे 
> रोज सुबह अपने घर के पूजा स्थल पे माँ सरस्वती का ध्यान करके इस मंत्र का ११ बार पाठ करे, ये  ये मन्त्र समस्त प्रकार की विद्या पाने  के लिए वरदान है मेरी विनती है सभी स्टूडेंट से की वो कम से कम ११ दिन ईस मन्त्र को अपनाके देखे ये मंत्र दिव्ययोगा भेर्वी देवी का है ।
> *सम्याचे योगविधाम त्वां दिव्य ज्ञान समनिव्ते
> योग्पर्भावाम योगेसीम योगीन्द्र हिरदयस्थिताम*


 ये मंत्र apey pehley bhi diya tha eska roz mein 51 bar jap karta hoon

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये मंत्र apey pehley bhi diya tha eska roz mein 51 bar jap karta hoon


जी मित्र आप ऐसा करे सारे उपायो को एक साथ 11 दिन करके देखे ॥ मंत्र को आरंभ करने वाल दिन सुकल पक्ष का सुक्रवार चुने सूर्योदयके समय॥उस दिन माँ सरस्वती का किसी योग्य पंडित के साथ मिलकर उनकी विधिवत पूजा करे.न्ये सफेद वस्त्र पहनके ..फिर ईस मंत्र का नियमित  उच्चार्ण करे...माँ को भोग मैं सफेद वस्तु अर्पित करे...फिर 11 दिन बाद बताए

----------


## raju143

मेरा नाम लक्ष्मी नारायण है |जन्मतिथि १४,०४, १९८३ ,समय १.०५ .५४ कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,जॉब बी नहीं है मेरी शादी कब होगा , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए | कृप्या मुजको बताहिये |

----------


## inder123in

चन्दन जी दाती  महाराज से हमारी समस्या का समाधान भी पूछकर बता देंगे क्या

----------


## rajuj53

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;283174][QUOTE=rajuj53;283164]


> जी आप सही कह रहे है, फिर मुझे एक हफ्ते का वक्त दे आप, विसेस उपाय निकालने के लिए, मैं अभी अपने होम शहर मैं नही हूँ...


श्रीमान जी आपने ११-०६-२०११ को  एक सप्ताह में जवाब व् सही उपाय बताने के लिए  बोला लेकिन 15 दिन हो जाने के बाद भी अपने कोई सही उपाय मुझे नहीं बताया , कृपया मुझे सही जानकारी या उपाय बताने का कष्ट कराये !धन्यवाद

----------


## pratapg

क्या किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा किये गए काले जादू  से बचने का कोई उपाए है ?
प्राय: इर्ष्या की वजह से लोग जादू -टोना कर देते हैं

----------


## ankur01002

मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय 1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी  जॉब मिलेगी  या अन्य कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा  , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा नाम लक्ष्मी नारायण है |जन्मतिथि १४,०४, १९८३ ,समय १.०५ .५४ कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,जॉब बी नहीं है मेरी शादी कब होगा , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए | कृप्या मुजको बताहिये |


मित्र आप मेष राशि के है, आगे की भ्विसयवाणी मैं नहीं कर सकता, क्योंकि कुंडली देखना पूर्ण रूप से मुझे आता नहीं, उपाय जरूर बता सकता हूँ, अपने समय को सुभ बनाने के लिए आप हर मंगलवार को गाय को गुङ  खिलाये, अनन्तमूल की जङी धारण करे लाल कपरे मैं बांधकर सुकल पक्ष के म्ंग्ल्वार को, किसी योगय पंडित के दुवारा, रोजगार के लिए आप किसी भी माह के शुक्ल पक्ष को यह उपाय आरंभ करें।
सौ ग्राम जौ, सौ ग्राम देसी चना, सौ ग्राम उड़द का आटा लें तीनों आटों को मिक्स करके गूंथ लें और इस आटे की 108 गोलियां बना लें।
गोली बनाते समय
ॐ श्रीं नम:का जाप करते रहें
गोलियां बनाकर किसी स्वच्छ थाली में रख दें।
तत्पश्चात दीपक जलायें और ॐ नम:कमलवासिन्यै स्वाहा। 11 माला जाप करें। और जप माला स्फटिक की प्रयोग करें तो बहुत अच्छा रहेगा। जप के बाद स्वच्छ पात्र में जल और गंगा जल भर कर माला को पात्र में रख दें। गोलियों को गाय को दे दे,  दूसरे दिन प्रात:काल उस जल में से माला को निकालकर उस जल को अपने घर, 
 में छिड़क दें। ऐसा नियमित 108 दिन तक करें। 108 दिन के बाद माला को बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें। जल्द विवाह के लिए आप हर  गुरुवार को आलू मैं हल्दी लगाकर गाय को दे, मंगलवार को सुंदर कांड का पाठ करे, भगवान अव्सय ही आपकी मदद करेगे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;317838][QUOTE=chanddanapur;283174]


> श्रीमान जी आपने ११-०६-२०११ को  एक सप्ताह में जवाब व् सही उपाय बताने के लिए  बोला लेकिन 15 दिन हो जाने के बाद भी अपने कोई सही उपाय मुझे नहीं बताया , कृपया मुझे सही जानकारी या उपाय बताने का कष्ट कराये !धन्यवाद


आपका कहना उचित है मित्र, अपने होम टाउन वापस आ गया हूँ, पूरे एक महीने बाद, आज से आपके काम मैं लगा हूँ, बस कुछ समय ओर लगेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी दाती  महाराज से हमारी समस्या का समाधान भी पूछकर बता देंगे क्या


मित्र मैं उनसे सिर्फ एक बार मिला हूँ, ओखला शनि मंदिर मैं , हैवि फीस है उनकी, बाकी वो इंडिया टीवी चेनल पे हर शनिवार को सुबह 9-10 live आते है , उस समय वे फोन पे निसुल्क समाधान बताते है, फोन नंबर भी कायकरम के दोरान बताया जाता है, कोशिस करे

----------


## Mitra

> चन्दन जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् !
> [B]क्या आप इष्ट प्राप्ति के लिए कोई मंत्र बता सकते है
> ताकि साधक अपने इष्ट को प्राप्त कर सके उसकी अध्यात्मिक उन्नति हो सके और वो अध्यात्म के मार्ग पर द्रुतगति से अग्रसर हो सके |
> क्या मै आपसे व्यक्तिगत रूप से संपर्क कर सकता हूँ


चन्दन जी
बहुत दिनों बाद आपको देखकर ख़ुशी हुई |
आपको याद दिलाने के लिए सिर्फ, आपने कुछ वादा किया था मुझसे .

----------


## raju143

हे  गुर क्य होता है | गुरीजी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हे  गुर क्य होता है | गुरीजी


मित्र टाईप मैं गल्ती हो गयी   गुङ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी
> बहुत दिनों बाद आपको देखकर ख़ुशी हुई |
> आपको याद दिलाने के लिए सिर्फ, आपने कुछ वादा किया था मुझसे .


याद है मित्र...कोशिस जारी है

----------


## sscom

sir main kafi samy se pereshan hu karaj badta ja raha hai pls first of all tell me what is my rashi my dob is 16-03-1979 time 1.32pm, according to english my sign is meen but pandit says its kanya so pls help me out and do tell me mantra of getting rid of debts

----------


## freedom

hello sir ji,

app mujhe ek aisa mantra bataye jisse ki mera business chalne lag jaye qki me 1-2 mahine se bahut pareshaan hu, jitni jaldi hoye app mujhe bta dijiye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा किये गए काले जादू  से बचने का कोई उपाए है ?
> प्राय: इर्ष्या की वजह से लोग जादू -टोना कर देते हैं


*मित्र अगर आपको ऐसा लगता है की आपको कोई शत्रु नाना प्रकार से अकारण ही तंग कर रहा है तो ईसे आजमा 
के देखे
शुक्ल पक्ष मैं लगातार 7 दिन गाय के गोबर से बने गोठे पे काली मिर्च ओर सुध घी से गायत्री मंत्र का  १०८जाप करते हुवे 108 बार जाप, ओर आहुती करे, आपके शत्रु आपको अकारण तंग नहीं कर पायेगे
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आपसे निवेदन है की निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी उपाय करने के पहले उसके गुण दोष को किसी मन्त्र/टोटके के जानकार से समझ ले , मंत्रो को किसी जानकार से सुध लिखवा के जबान पे सरल कर ले, उनको साथ लेके ही कोई उपाय/टोटके/मंत्रोचार करे, गलत तरीके से करने से हानि भी हो सकती है....भगवान आपकी मदद करे, ...जय श्री कृष्ण......*

----------


## pratapg

> *मित्र अगर आपको ऐसा लगता है की आपको कोई शत्रु नाना प्रकार से अकारण ही तंग कर रहा है तो ईसे आजमा 
> के देखे
> शुक्ल पक्ष मैं लगातार 7 दिन गाय के गोबर से बने गोठे पे काली मिर्च ओर सुध घी से गायत्री मंत्र का  १०८जाप करते हुवे 108 बार जाप, ओर आहुती करे, आपके शत्रु आपको अकारण तंग नहीं कर पायेगे
> *


चन्दन जी आपको कोटि - कोटि धन्यवाद ............

कृपया "गाय के गोबर से बने गोठे" का अर्थ बता दीजिये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी आपको कोटि - कोटि धन्यवाद ............
> 
> कृपया "गाय के गोबर से बने गोठे" का अर्थ बता दीजिये


 मित्र गाय के गोबर से जलावन बनता है, जो कोयले वाले चूल्हे को जलाने के काम मैं आता है , उसे ही गोठा कहते है, उसे पहले आग पर अच्छी तरह सेक कर लाल कर ले, फिर उसपे गायत्री मंत्र उच्चार्ण करते हुवे काली मिर्च ओर घी की आहुती दे, उससे ईस गोठे मैं जोत (अग्नि) उत्प्प्न हो जाएगी, बेहतर होगा परथम दिन किसी जानकार/योगय  पंडित के सहयोग से चालू करे, अशुद्धि नहीं होगी ,

----------


## Krish13

आप तो कमाल पे कमाल किये जा रहे हो चाँद भाई बहुत ही उपयोगी मंत्र बता कर लोगो को उनकी परेशानी से निजात दिला रहे हो
आप अपना ये अच्छा कार्य ऐसे ही करते रहे 
मेरी शुभकामनाऍ स्वीकार करैँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप तो कमाल पे कमाल किये जा रहे हो चाँद भाई बहुत ही उपयोगी मंत्र बता कर लोगो को उनकी परेशानी से निजात दिला रहे हो
> आप अपना ये अच्छा कार्य ऐसे ही करते रहे 
> मेरी शुभकामनाऍ स्वीकार करैँ


धन्यवाद भाई आप सब के ही उत्साहवर्धन से ये संभव हो पा रहा है ॥

----------


## ankur01002

चन्दन जी कृपया हमारी भी  सुन लीजिये 


> मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय 1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी  जॉब मिलेगी  या अन्य कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा  , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## pratapg

> मित्र गाय के गोबर से जलावन बनता है, जो कोयले वाले चूल्हे को जलाने के काम मैं आता है , उसे ही गोठा कहते है, उसे पहले आग पर अच्छी तरह सेक कर लाल कर ले, फिर उसपे गायत्री मंत्र उच्चार्ण करते हुवे काली मिर्च ओर घी की आहुती दे, उससे ईस गोठे मैं जोत (अग्नि) उत्प्प्न हो जाएगी, बेहतर होगा परथम दिन किसी जानकार/योगय  पंडित के सहयोग से चालू करे, अशुद्धि नहीं होगी ,


आदरणीय चन्दन जी एक छोटी सी बात और बता दीजिये की काली मिर्च पिसी अथवा साबुत (समूची ) प्रयोग में लानी है

अति आभार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आदरणीय चन्दन जी एक छोटी सी बात और बता दीजिये की काली मिर्च पिसी अथवा साबुत (समूची ) प्रयोग में लानी है
> 
> अति आभार


साबुत (समूची ) प्रयोग में लानी है 108 दाने ले ले, गायत्री मंत्र का उचारण करे , फिर एक दाने को गाय के घी के साथ गोठे की जोत मैं डाल दे

----------


## xranjana

mitr mujhe hindi likhna nahi aat     yesi koi mantr hai jisase   ladka hi paida ho   mere pita ji eklaute hai aur mai bhi par mere ladka nahi paida ho raha hai mere pass 6 ladkiya hai ko upay hai

----------


## pratapg

> साबुत (समूची ) प्रयोग में लानी है 108 दाने ले ले, गायत्री मंत्र का उचारण करे , फिर एक दाने को गाय के घी के साथ गोठे की जोत मैं डाल दे


अति उत्तम , कोटि - कोटि धन्यवाद

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण,आपको मेरे लिए समय मिला या नहीं श्रीमान जी मै काफी परेशानी में हु, तभी बार बार आपको याद दिला रहा हु ,यदि आपके पास समय नहीं है तो कोई बात नहीं !धन्यवाद 
[QUOTE=rajuj53;317838][QUOTE=chanddanapur;283174]


> श्रीमान जी आपने ११-०६-२०११ को  एक सप्ताह में जवाब व् सही उपाय बताने के लिए  बोला लेकिन 15 दिन हो जाने के बाद भी अपने कोई सही उपाय मुझे नहीं बताया , कृपया मुझे सही जानकारी या उपाय बताने का कष्ट कराये !धन्यवाद

----------


## ankur01002

भाई थोड़ा ध्यान हमारी तरफ भी हो जाए


> चन्दन जी कृपया हमारी भी  सुन लीजिये

----------


## ankur01002

चन्दन जी कृपया हमारी भी  सुन लीजिये  	 		 			 			 				 					 Originally Posted by *ankur01002*  
 				मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय  1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी  जॉब मिलेगी  या अन्य  कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा  , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=rajuj53;347014]जय श्री कृष्ण,आपको मेरे लिए समय मिला या नहीं श्रीमान जी मै काफी परेशानी में हु, तभी बार बार आपको याद दिला रहा हु ,यदि आपके पास समय नहीं है तो कोई बात नहीं !धन्यवाद 
[QUOTE=rajuj53;317838]मित्र माफ करे, आप ही का उपाय देख रहा था, मित्र धार्मिक पुस्तकों मैं काफी खोजना होता है मैं उपाय का निर्माण नहीं करता , सिर्फ लिखी बातो को ही पहुचाता हूँ ,देरी के लिए माफ करे मित्र 

आप ये उपाय करे , कम खर्चीला आसान उपाय है, तुरंत ही फल देने वाला है, पर साथ मैं किसी जानकार/योग्य पंडित को ले ले 

दिन - पूर्णमाशी 
समय - रात्रि 7.30 बजे के बाद 
साधना सामग्री - पीपल के 8 पत्ते , जल पात्र, तेल का दीपक , 8 गोमती चक्र , 8 साबुत सुपारी, हकीक माला, केशर , लाल ताजे सुगंधित फूल (गुलाब)14-15  , 8 आटे का दीपक , कुछ सिक्के, 

मित्र जब कोई उपाय काम नहीं करे तो ये उपाय राम बान है, इसके करने से पहले से आपके किए उपाय भी फल देगे, ये स्वयम के कर्म ओर भाग्य को जगाने वाला है, ऐसा कहा जाता है की ये तुरंत ही सुफल देता है ,इससे व्यक्ति का आकर्षण भी तेज होता है लोग उनकी बातो को सहज ही मानते है , 

विधि - पूर्णमाशी की रात अपने घर की छत पर दक्षिण की ओर मुह करके बेठ जाये ।
भूमि को गंगा जल/पवित्र नदी के जल से सुध करके अपने सामने 8 पीपल के पत्ते एक लाईन से रखे उनको जल से सुध करे , सभी पत्तों पर अपना पूरा नाम तथा अपने पिताजी का नाम केशर से लिखे , पंडित साथ ले लेगे तो आसानी ओर सुधता होगी,॥ 
अब सभी पत्तों पे आटा का 1-1 दीपक रखे , उसमे बाती तेल डालके जला ले ।
अब प्रत्येक पत्ते पे 1-1 गोमती चक्र ,अवम एक एक साबुत सुपारी रखे , 1-1 सिक्के रखे, अब सब पर केसर की बिंदी लगाए , फिर गुलाब का पुस्प सभी पत्तों पर एक एक रखे ,
अब एकदम सुध भाव से हकीक की माला पे ईस मंत्र का जाप करे, 8 माला करना है, कम ना करे 

ॐ नम: कालिके सर्वाषिण्ये अमुकम् वशमानाय शीघ्रवशाय आं ह्री क्रिं भद्रकाल्ये नम:

मंत्र के समाप्ती के बाद मनोकामना मांगे, पुष्प को हाथ मैं लेके, पुष्प अर्पण करे , फिर सारी चीजों को रात को ही किसी चोराहे पे रख आये, आ के नहा ले ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी कृपया हमारी भी  सुन लीजिये  	 		 			 			 				 					 Originally Posted by *ankur01002*  
>  				मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय  1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी  जॉब मिलेगी  या अन्य  कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा  , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए


मित्र सिर्फ आज रुक जाये,कल सनडे है , सभी का कोशिस करके पूरा कर दूंगा, क्योंकि मंगलवार से शनिवार मैं होम टाव्न से बाहर हूँ

----------


## devvrat

*chanddanapue jii 
में राजस्थान के किसान समुदाय का व्यक्ति हूँ| हमारे राजस्थान विशेषत्तोर से पश्चिमी राजस्थान में बारिस बहुत कम यानि नही के बराबर होती है| प्रत्येक पांच वर्ष में से तीन वर्ष ओसत रूप से अकाल की स्थिति होती है| क्या आपके पास कोई ऐसा उपाए मंत्र या यज्ञ हवन अनुष्ठान की विधि है? जिससे वर्षा ऋतु में समय पर प्रयाप्त बारिस हो सके| तुम्हारी बताई विधि सफल रही तो राजस्थान का समस्त कृषक वर्ग आपका कृतज्ञ रहेगा|*
:udd:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *chanddanapue jii 
> में राजस्थान के किसान समुदाय का व्यक्ति हूँ| हमारे राजस्थान विशेषत्तोर से पश्चिमी राजस्थान में बारिस बहुत कम यानि नही के बराबर होती है| प्रत्येक पांच वर्ष में से तीन वर्ष ओसत रूप से अकाल की स्थिति होती है| क्या आपके पास कोई ऐसा उपाए मंत्र या यज्ञ हवन अनुष्ठान की विधि है? जिससे वर्षा ऋतु में समय पर प्रयाप्त बारिस हो सके| तुम्हारी बताई विधि सफल रही तो राजस्थान का समस्त कृषक वर्ग आपका कृतज्ञ रहेगा|*
> :udd:


 नमस्कार मित्र अभी तक तो ऐसा कोई मंत्र मुझे धार्मिक पुस्तकों मैं नही मिला है, मिलेगा तो जरूर आपको ब्ताऊंगा

----------


## xranjana

गुरु जी  पायलागु      मेरा नाम राजकुमार मौर्या है 
जन्म तिथि ३०/०५/ १९८० है 
जन्म का समय सूर्य उदय के  समय 
गुरु जी मेरे पुत्र योग है या नहीं / मेरे ४ लडकिय है पुत्र की आशा है 
कुल ke वंश को अंगे बढ़ाना है मई अपने माँ पिता जी की एकलौती संतान हु 
कुछ उपाय बताये               प्रार्थी आप का सदा  आभारी रहेगा

----------


## bade munna

> गुरु जी  पायलागु      मेरा नाम राजकुमार मौर्या है 
> जन्म तिथि ३०/०५/ १९८० है 
> जन्म का समय सूर्य उदय के  समय 
> गुरु जी मेरे पुत्र योग है या नहीं / मेरे ४ लडकिय है पुत्र की आशा है 
> कुल ke वंश को अंगे बढ़ाना है मई अपने माँ पिता जी की एकलौती संतान हु 
> कुछ उपाय बताये               प्रार्थी आप का सदा  आभारी रहेगा


 taras aata hai aapkee buddhee par char bachchon ke baad bhee aur bachchhe chahiye. aap logon kee wajah se hee in logon kee dukaan chal rahee hai. kya kabhee dimag lagaya hai kee itna hee dam hota inke mantron men to aaj koi brahman nisantaan nahee hota. koi berojgar nahee hota. paise kee koi kamee na hotee bina mehnat ke ghar baithe ais kar rahe hote.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम के कई मित्रो ने काफी दिनो से मुझे कह रखा है की विदेश यात्रा मैं आ रही बाधा को दूर करने का उपाय बताने के लिए, तो लीजिये ईक बहुत ही सरल उपाय, बाधावों को दूर करने के लिये

विदेश जाने हेतु 

दिन पूर्णमाशी की रात को 8 बजे के बाद 
सामग्री - श्री हनुमान यंत्र, 8 लग्न सुपारी, लाल वस्त्र, सिंदूर, मिट्टी का कुलहर, सवा किलो गेहूं,एक सिक्का, धूप , दीपक , बत्ती, सुध घी, तुलसी की माला 
पूर्णमाशी की रात अपने पूजा घर मैं चोकी पर लाल वस्त्र बिछा के उस पर गेहूं की ढेरी बना दे।
उस गेहूं पे 8 लग्न सुपारी गोल घेरे की तरह स्थापित करे॰
बीच मैं हनुमान यंत्र गेहूं मैं दबा कर रखे , आधा यंत्र गेहूं के अंदर आधा बाहर ॰
सुध घी का दीपक जला ले।
अब यंत्र ओर सुपारी पे सिंदूर अर्पण करे ।
धूप दिखाये ॥ 
अब ईस मंत्र की कम से कम 7 माला जाप करे 
ॐ क्षं फट् 

फिर अपनी मनोकामना मांगे 
प्रोयग समाप्त होने के बाद सभी समान को  मिट्टी का कुलहर मैं डाल दे ,यथा संभव दान मुद्रा डाल दे, 21, 51 रुपया , उसका मुह लाल कपरे से बांध दे , दूसरे दिन सुबह इसे किसी को दान कर दे 

बेहतर रहेगा प्रयोग के समय आपके साथ कोई जानकार/पंडित हो इससे कार्य मैं सुधता रहेगी

----------


## Mitra

चन्दन जी लगता है आप मुझे भूल ही गए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है /

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी लगता है आप मुझे भूल ही गए


नहीं मित्र आपका कठिन कार्य है, खोज जारी है मित्र, देरी के लिये माफ करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## ankur01002

> मित्र सिर्फ आज रुक जाये,कल सनडे है , सभी का कोशिस करके पूरा कर दूंगा, क्योंकि मंगलवार से शनिवार मैं होम टाव्न से बाहर हूँ


ठीक है मित्र हम आके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी कृपया हमारी भी  सुन लीजिये  	 		 			 			 				 					 Originally Posted by *ankur01002*  
>  				मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय  1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी  जॉब मिलेगी  या अन्य  कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा  , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए


मित्र अंकुर जी आप वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार वृष राशि के है, भविस्यवानी तो मैं नहीं कर सकता, पर अपने समय को शुभ ओर इच्छानुरूप कार्य सम्पन्न के लिये इन आसान नाममात्र खर्च वाली चीजों को अपनाये 
1)सुक्रवार को सूर्योदय के समय किसी जरूरतमन्द  को हर सुक्रवार को निम्न वस्तु का दान दे 
 चावल , मिश्री, दूध, सफेद वस्त्र, सफेद फुल, दही, सफेद चन्दन...इत्यादी
2)  जङी - मजीठ की जङ धारण करे सफेद कपरे मैं बांधकर
धारण करने का दिन- शुक्रवार
3) सुक्रवार को इस मंत्र को सफेद चंदन की माला पे कम से कम 7 माला अव्सय जाप करे 
ॐ हूँ श्री शुक्राय नम:
4) किसी से गिफ्ट मैं सफ़ेद चिजे ना ले, अगर आ जाये तो उसे किसी को तुरंत ही गिफ्ट कर दे 
5) सफ़ेद गाय को हर सुक्रवार को सफ़ेद चिजे जेसे रसगूला खिलाये 
6)घर से निकलते समय कुल देवी या अपनी माता को प्रणाम करके जाये 
7) सफ़ेद वस्त्रो का उपयोग अधिक से अधिक करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपचार, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है /

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कानूनी बाधावों, नोकरी मैं प्रमोशन, व्यापार मैं लाभ प्राप्ति  के लिये भारत के नंबर 1 तांत्रिक दाति महाराज का बताया अचूक उपाय





            मेहनत के उपरांत अनुकूल फल प्राप्त न हो रहा हो, नौकरी में प्रमोशन नहीं हो रहा हो, व्यापार में लाभ नहीं हो रहा हो, कोर्ट कचहरी के मामलों में अनावश्यक परेशानी आ रही हो तो शनिवार के दिन नित्यक्रम से निवृत होकर स्नानोपरांत सवा किला इमरती और सवा किलो ही मोती चूर के लड्डू लेकर के आये। स्वच्छ पात्र में रख के अपने पूजा स्थान में रखें। श्रद्धापूर्वक भगवान श्री शनिदेव का ध्यान करते हुए धूप, दीप, नैवेध, पुष्प, अक्षत अर्पित करें। तत्पश्चात तेल का दीपक जलाकर के पांच पाठ दशरथ का शनि स्तोत्र का पाठ करें साथ ही पांच माला मंगलकारी शनि मंत्र की जाप करें। जाप के उपरांत इस सामग्री को अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर के किसी गाय या कुत्ते को खिला दें या किसी मंदिर में चुपचाप रख के आ जायें तो सारी समस्याओं का निवारण हो जायेगा।*

----------


## xranjana

गुरु जी   पायलागु क्या मेरी समाश्या दूर नहीं हो पायेगी ; कृपया हमें भी कुछ उपाय बताये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गुरु जी   पायलागु क्या मेरी समाश्या दूर नहीं हो पायेगी ; कृपया हमें भी कुछ उपाय बताये


मित्र आपकी समस्या जटिल है पहले से ही ईतने बच्चे है आज कोशिस कर्ता हूँ , दुंढ्ने की

----------


## sscom

sir aap ne reply nahi diya ????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir aap ne reply nahi diya ????


जी माफ कीजिएगा देरी हो रही है सायद आज कर पाऊँगा

----------


## sanjay jangir

:Tiranga: Thanks Friend,
I Am Very Sorry to say that we are not to write hindi.
Dost mujhe aap ye btane ki kirpa kare ki aapka jo ye mantra hai dhan sanchay ka esko kitne friday jap karna hai.please help me.

----------


## turbo

marvo!!! bahot badiya

----------


## ankur01002

चन्दन जी धन्यवाद आपका 


> मित्र अंकुर जी आप वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार वृष राशि के है, भविस्यवानी तो मैं नहीं कर सकता, पर अपने समय को शुभ ओर इच्छानुरूप कार्य सम्पन्न के लिये इन आसान नाममात्र खर्च वाली चीजों को अपनाये 
> 1)सुक्रवार को सूर्योदय के समय किसी जरूरतमन्द  को हर सुक्रवार को निम्न वस्तु का दान दे 
>  चावल , मिश्री, दूध, सफेद वस्त्र, सफेद फुल, दही, सफेद चन्दन...इत्यादी
> 2)  जङी - मजीठ की जङ धारण करे सफेद कपरे मैं बांधकर
> धारण करने का दिन- शुक्रवार
> 3) सुक्रवार को इस मंत्र को सफेद चंदन की माला पे कम से कम 7 माला अव्सय जाप करे 
> ॐ हूँ श्री शुक्राय नम:
> 4) किसी से गिफ्ट मैं सफ़ेद चिजे ना ले, अगर आ जाये तो उसे किसी को तुरंत ही गिफ्ट कर दे 
> 5) सफ़ेद गाय को हर सुक्रवार को सफ़ेद चिजे जेसे रसगूला खिलाये 
> ...

----------


## sharad1

मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए  रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
कुछलोग  देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये

----------


## sharad1

मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए  रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
कुछलोग  देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये जिसे मेरा ओडर आने लगे और कोई कम केंसल न हो

----------


## sharad1

मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
कुछलोग देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये जिसे मेरा ओडर आने लगे और कोई काम केंसल न हो दोकान चालू रहे

----------


## sanjay jangir

Guruji pranam.
mai aapke dwara bataye two mantra kam me le raha hu.
mujhe aap ye batane ki kirpa kare ki.dhan sanchay ka jo mantra aapne bataya hai. usaka kitne friday jap karna hai.or konse paksh me.

----------


## kkverm

Dear sir,
Main kafi samay se bahut tension me hu, karaj to nahi h mujh pr jyada. Par mujhe bataye ki meri rashi kya hai or mujhe kon sa business karna chahiye, meri dob hai 31-10-1974 or time 7.32am h, pls help me . abhi main interiror decoration ka business kr raha hoon.

----------


## sanjay jangir

Guruji pranam.
mai aapke dwara bataye two mantra kam me le raha hu.
mujhe aap ye batane ki kirpa kare ki.dhan sanchay ka jo mantra aapne bataya hai. usaka kitne friday jap karna hai.or konse paksh me.

----------


## sanjay jangir

Sir aapne reply nahi diya. kya hamse koi galti ho gayi hai to I Am very sorry.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Sir aapne reply nahi diya. kya hamse koi galti ho gayi hai to I Am very sorry.


मित्र होम टाउन के बाहर था, आप जो उपाय कर रहे है उसकी पोस्ट नंबर बताये, जो की पोस्ट के ऊपर दाहिने तरफ लिखी है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
> कुछलोग देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये जिसे मेरा ओडर आने लगे और कोई काम केंसल न हो दोकान चालू रहे


मित्र आप डेट ऑफ बर्थ ओर समय भी दे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गुरु जी  पायलागु      मेरा नाम राजकुमार मौर्या है 
> जन्म तिथि ३०/०५/ १९८० है 
> जन्म का समय सूर्य उदय के  समय 
> गुरु जी मेरे पुत्र योग है या नहीं / मेरे ४ लडकिय है पुत्र की आशा है 
> कुल ke वंश को अंगे बढ़ाना है मई अपने माँ पिता जी की एकलौती संतान हु 
> कुछ उपाय बताये               प्रार्थी आप का सदा  आभारी रहेगा





> गुरु जी   पायलागु क्या मेरी समाश्या दूर नहीं हो पायेगी ; कृपया हमें भी कुछ उपाय बताये


मित्र काफी पुस्तकों मैं देखा , शिव पुराण मैं लिखा है की पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिये भगवान शिव की आराधना करे ,खास तोर से आप दोनों सावन की शिव चोदस को शिव का दुधाभिषेक पुत्र पारप्ती की कामना के साथ करवाये , उनकी रोज प्रदोष काल मैं विधिवत पूजा करे , उन्हे  कच्चा दूध अर्पित करे , विधिवत पूजा की जानकारी के लिये इस सूत्र को देखे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7360

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - 01.08 .2011  दिन सोमवार
तिथि - २०६८, श्रावण शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वितीया,  शाम 7.07 तक फिर तृतीया
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- मघा नक्षत्र रात्रि 2.20 तक फिर पूर्वा फाल्गुनी  नक्षत्र 
आज का योग - व्यतिपात योग सुबह 5.52 तक फिर वरीयान योग 
चंद्रमा - सिंह राशि मैं 

सूर्य -  कर्क  राशि मैं

मंगल -मिथुन  राशि मैं 

बुध -सिंह   राशि मैं

गुरु -मेष  राशि मैं 

शुक्र -कर्क  राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 


केतु - वृष राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अगर आपको बराबर चोटें लगती हो, वाहन चलाते समय अक्सीडेंट होतो हो तो शुक्ल पक्ष के मंगलवार  को सूर्योदय के समय हनुमान जी की तस्वीर के आगे   सवा किलो    बूंदी के     लड्डू    रखें॥  ध्यान पूर्वक धूप, दीप, नैवेध, अक्षत अर्पित करें। फिर घी का दीपक जलावे ॥ फिर  इस मंत्र ॐ हुं श्रीं मंगलाय नम:। कि 11 माला जाप करें। जाप के उपरांत अपने ऊपर से 11 बार इस सामग्री को उसार कर के कुत्तों को खिला दें समस्याओं से छुटकारा मिल जायेगा।
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## priya_gupta13

chanddanapur ji bahut bahut bhadai 

have u confirm that all the mantra has correct spelling?

----------


## priya_gupta13

chanddanapur ji koi karja  mukti ka mantra batiyan

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> chanddanapur ji bahut bahut bhadai 
> 
> have u confirm that all the mantra has correct spelling?


कोशिस तो रहती है , पर आप मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से मंत्रो की सुधता की  जानकारी ले लें ,इन्हे जबान पे सरल कर ले फिर  अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस मंत्र का जाप सावन मैं हर दिन शिव मंदिर बेठके प्रदोष काल मैं रुद्राक्ष की माला पे एक माला रोज करे  
ॐ ऋणमूक्तेशराय नमः शिवाय 


> chanddanapur ji koi karja  mukti ka mantra batiyan

----------


## Mahendra2020

Main kafi samay se bahut tension me hu, karaj to nahi h mujh pr jyada. Par mujhe bataye ki meri rashi kya hai or mujhe kon sa business karna chahiye, meri dob hai 22-02-1985 or time 9.15am h,Place Nokha (Bikaner) pls help me . mera Talak Hoga Ya nahi..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Main kafi samay se bahut tension me hu, karaj to nahi h mujh pr jyada. Par mujhe bataye ki meri rashi kya hai or mujhe kon sa business karna chahiye, meri dob hai 22-02-1985 or time 9.15am h,Place Nokha (Bikaner) pls help me . mera Talak Hoga Ya nahi..


मित्र वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार आप मीन राशि के है, आप गुरुवार को शाम को सूर्यास्त के समय  जङी- भारंगी (बनमेठी) पीले कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे, ओर हर गुरुवार की शाम किसी मंदिर मैं बुजुर्गो को चने की दाल, घी, पीला फूल, पीला वस्त्र, हल्दी, पुस्तक , पीला फल आदि दान करे, हर सुबह ॐ गुरवे नमः मंत्र की एक माला जाप करे, अवश्य ही आपके संकट कम होंगे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - 02.08 .2011 दिन मंगलवार
तिथि - २०६८, श्रावण शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया शाम 4.16 तक फिर चतुर्थी
ग्रहों की स्थिति
____________
सुबह का नक्षत्र-  पूर्वा फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र रात्रि 12.16 बजे तक, फिर उत्तरा फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र 
आज का योग - परिधि योग रात्रि 1.07 तक फिर शिव योग 
चंद्रमा - सिंह राशि मैं

सूर्य - कर्क राशि मैं

मंगल -मिथुन राशि मैं

बुध -सिंह राशि मैं

गुरु -मेष राशि मैं

शुक्र -कर्क राशि मैं

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 
केतु - वृष राशि मैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज 02 अगस्त के व्रत और त्यौहार
_______________________________
भोम व्रत
हरियाली तीज


अभी सूर्य देव दक्षिणायण है
 सूर्य देव उत्तर गोल 
राहू काल ( इस समय मैं किसी शुभ कार्य की सुरुवात नही करनी चाहिए)- शाम 3 से 4.30 तक 

ऋतू . वर्षा
यात्रा - मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना दिक्शूल माना गया है। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। मंगलवार के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*विवाह मैं आ रही बाधा को दूर करे इस उपाय से

काफी कोशिस करने के बाद भी विवाह नहीं हो पा रहा हो तो जिनको विवाह करना है वो शुक्ल पक्ष के शुक्रवार के दिन सूर्योदय के समय मोती चूर के सवा पांच किलो लड्डू लाकर अपने पूजा स्थान में किसी पीतल की थाली में रख दें। फिर उसे धूप, दीप, नैवेध, अक्षत अर्पित करें। फिर घी का दीपक जलाकर एक माला ॐ भूभुर्व: स्व:तत्सवितुर र्वरेण्यंभर्गो देवस्य धीमही धियो यो न:प्रचोदयात्। गायत्री मंत्र की, एक माला ॐ गं गणपतये नम:। और एक माला ॐ देहि सौभाग्यमारोग्यं देहि में परमं सुखम्। रूपं देहि जयं देहि यशो देहि द्विषो जहि॥ जाप करके इस समस्त सामग्री को अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार कर के गाय या कुत्ते को खिलाने से वैवाहिक समस्याओं का निवारण हो जायेगा।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपचार सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के , इसे सुध रूप मैं लिखवा के, जबान पे सरल कर ले ,अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## sushilnkt

अभी क्या हे मेरी जिन्दगी में सब कुछ मिक्स चल रहा हे आप से अनुरोद हे की सब को सही करने का मन्त्र बोल दो जल्दी से जो सब कुछ ठीक कर दे 
और में पहले जेसा खुस रहने वाला इन्शान बन जाऊ ... वो क्या हे आज कल मन नहीं लगता हे भूख नहीं लगती हे सब तरफ वो ही वो नजर आती हे 
जहा भी जाता हु उसका चहेरा नजर आता हे ................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अभी क्या हे मेरी जिन्दगी में सब कुछ मिक्स चल रहा हे आप से अनुरोद हे की सब को सही करने का मन्त्र बोल दो जल्दी से जो सब कुछ ठीक कर दे 
> और में पहले जेसा खुस रहने वाला इन्शान बन जाऊ ... वो क्या हे आज कल मन नहीं लगता हे भूख नहीं लगती हे सब तरफ वो ही वो नजर आती हे 
> जहा भी जाता हु उसका चहेरा नजर आता हे ................


भाई आप शादी कर लो सब ठीक हो जायेगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक - 03.08 .2011  दिन बुधवार
तिथि - २०६८, श्रावण शुक्ल पक्ष की चतुर्थी दोपहर 1.22 तक फिर पंचमी
ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र- उत्तरा फाल्गुनी  नक्षत्र रात 10.12 तक फिर , हस्त नक्षत्र 
आज का योग - शिव  योग रात 9.42  तक 
चंद्रमा - सिंह राशि मैं  सुबह 5.44 तक था , अब कन्या राशि मैं है 

सूर्य -  कर्क  राशि मैं

मंगल -मिथुन  राशि मैं 

बुध -सिंह   राशि मैं (वक्री)

गुरु -मेष  राशि मैं 

शुक्र -कर्क  राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू -वृशिचक राशि मैं 
केतु - वृष राशि मैं

*

----------


## sscom

sir 
maine post no 563 mein apni problem batai thi aap ne samsaya ka uttar nahi diya pls pls reply

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir 
> maine post no 563 mein apni problem batai thi aap ne samsaya ka uttar nahi diya pls pls reply


सोर्री भाई जी ध्यान नहीं रहा मैं अभी ऑफ लाईन हो रहा हूँ, आज दिन के 3 बजे तक आपका काम कर दूंगा,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir main kafi samy se pereshan hu karaj badta ja raha hai pls first of all tell me what is my rashi my dob is 16-03-1979 time 1.32pm, according to english my sign is meen but pandit says its kanya so pls help me out and do tell me mantra of getting rid of debts


मित्र वेदिक ज्योतिष के अनुसार आप कन्या राशि के है, आप जङी विधारा इसे वृद्ध मूल भी कहा जाता है, ( जङी बूटी या पूजा पाठ की दुकान मैं आसानी से 2-3 रूपये मैं मिल जायेगी ) शुक्ल पक्ष के बुधवार को हरे कपरे मैं बांध के, किसी योग्य जानकार से धारण करे , पहले ॐ श्री श्री बुधाय नमः मंत्र का 108 बार जाप करे ओर जङी को धूप दीप दिखा दे ॥ 
बुधवार के दिन सुबह गणेश जी की आराधना करे ॥ इस दिन किसी जरूरतमन्द को घी, हरा वस्त्र, सफ़ेद फूल, कपूर , हरी सबजिया आदि का दान भी करे ॥ 
ओर रोज शाम को सूर्यास्त के एक घंटे पहले से एक घंटे बाद तक के समय मैं शिव मंदिर मैं जाके रावण लिखित शिव तांडव स्तोत्र का एक पाठ करे , ये आपको यहा मिल जायेगा संस्कृत, हिन्दी रोमन सब मैं है http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post389750

पाठ करने के बाद मंदिर मैं ही आसान पे बेठ के रुद्राक्ष की 1 माला निम्न मंत्र की जाप करे 
ॐ ऋणमूक्तेशराय नमः शिवाय

भगवान आपकी मदद करे, ॐ नमः शिवाय ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय  उपचार , मंत्र,  सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है॥ 
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आवश्यक है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के , इसे सुध रूप मैं लिखवा के, जबान पे सरल कर ले ,अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## indoree

mitra meri rashi me 26/07/2011 se 18/09/2011 tak rahu grah se prabhavit hai koi upay batao bhai DOB 26/07/1976  time  02:05 pm raj yadav

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> mitra meri rashi me 26/07/2011 se 18/09/2011 tak rahu grah se prabhavit hai koi upay batao bhai DOB 26/07/1976  time  02:05 pm raj yadav


मित्र कुंडली के बारे मैं मेरे पास कोई जानकारी नहीं है, आपकी वेदिक राशि कर्क है, राहू को शुभ बनाने के लिये आप शुक्रवार की रात को  जङी सफ़ेद चन्दन सफ़ेद वस्त्र मैं लपेट के इस मंत्र के साथ धारण करे ॐ ऐँ ह्री राहवे नमः108 बार ॥  ॥ 
हर शनिवार की रात को इन चीजों का दान दे जेसे तिल, सरसो का तेल, नीला वस्त्र, कंबल आदि ॥ 
रोज दुर्गा सप्तसी मैं दुर्गा कवच का पाठ करे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय उपचार , मंत्र, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है॥ 
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आवश्यक है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के , इसे सुध रूप मैं लिखवा के, जबान पे सरल कर ले ,अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक -04.08 .2011  दिन गुरुवार
तिथि - २०६८, श्रावण शुक्ल पक्ष की  पंचमी सुबह 10.35 तक फिर षष्ठी

ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  हस्त नक्षत्र  रात 8.17 तक, फिर चित्रा  नक्षत्र  

आज का योग -सिद्ध योग शाम 6.25 तक फिर साध्य योग 

चंद्रमा - , अब कन्या राशि मैं

सूर्य -  कर्क  राशि मैं

मंगल -मिथुन  राशि मैं 

बुध -सिंह   राशि मैं (वक्री)

गुरु -मेष  राशि मैं 

शुक्र -कर्क  राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू -वृशिचक राशि मैं 
केतु - वृष राशि मैं*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

वाह बाबा जी आप धन्य हैं. इसी बात पर चढ़ावा  लो./

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

चढ़ावा पहुँच नहीं रहा है. सोरी जी.  hahaha

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वाह बाबा जी आप धन्य हैं. इसी बात पर चढ़ावा  लो./





> चढ़ावा पहुँच नहीं रहा है. सोरी जी.  hahaha


आपने बोला ओर हो गया जी ...स्वागतम जी ...

----------


## Mahendra2020

Sir
MERA TALAK HOGA ya nahi Pls Or Busniss ne kya ha
Name _ Mahendra
D_O_B - 22-02-1985
Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
Time - 09:20 AM

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Sir
> MERA TALAK HOGA ya nahi Pls Or Busniss ne kya ha
> Name _ Mahendra
> D_O_B - 22-02-1985
> Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
> Time - 09:20 AM


मित्र भविष्वाणी मैं नहीं कर सकता , व्यापार अगर सुचारु रूप से नहीं चल रहा है तो उसका उपाय बता सकता हूँ, पत्नी से सामञ्ज्स्य केसे बने ये बता सकता हूँ॥ धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## anythi

bhai saab meri sadi nahi ho rahi hai... baat bante bante nahi ban rahi....  BDay is 09-11-1972 9:15 am kripya madad karey...

----------


## Mahendra2020

SIR BATA DO PLS Wife ka

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> SIR BATA DO PLS Wife ka


भाई मेरा ऐसा मानना है की , कुंडली जो बनती है वो सुध खोगलीय वेगायनिक घटना है, परंतु उसका फल जो जोयोतिष लोग बताते है वो पूर्णत : समभावनों पे आधारित है, मैं ऐसी संभावनाओ को नहीं मानता, वाइफ़ से समस्या दूर करके साथ रहना है तो पूजा ओर मंत्रो के दुवारा उपाय है बता सकता हूँ, तलाक के लिये आप न्यायालय का सहारा ले, मुझे यही उचित प्रतीत होता है ॥

----------


## Mahendra2020

Sir upay bata do

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Sir upay bata do


ठीक है मित्र, आपकी राशि, आपके समय को शुभ बनाना , आपको क्या करना चाहिये, पत्नी से केसे तालमेल हो, आपके व्यापार मैं केसे उन्नति हो, इन चीजो के बारे मैं आपको जानकारी आज रात को यही पोस्ट कर दूंगा, अभी ऑफिस मैं हूँ, संबन्धित मेटर अभी पास मैं नहीं है ॥

----------


## Mahendra2020

OK sir Thnk U 
ME BHUAT Prblam me hu.

----------


## Mahendra2020

sir kya hua pls

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Sir
>  Or Busniss ne kya ha
> Name _ Mahendra
> D_O_B - 22-02-1985
> Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
> Time - 09:20 AM


मित्र रात को फोरम खुल नहीं रहा था , मित्र आप मीन राशि के है, आपको अपना समय अधिक शुभ बनाने के लिये आप गुरुवार को शाम को सूर्यास्त के समय जङी- भारंगी (बनमेठी) पीले कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे, ओर हर गुरुवार की शाम किसी मंदिर मैं बुजुर्गो को चने की दाल, घी, पीला फूल, पीला वस्त्र, हल्दी, पुस्तक , पीला फल आदि दान करे, हर सुबह ॐ गुरवे नमः मंत्र की एक माला, हल्दी की माला पे  जाप करे.
दांपत्य जीवन की समस्या _आज के युग मैं अपने जीवन साथी और प्रेमी से झगरा होते ही रहता है आप चाहते है जीवन साथी से झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जाये तो ये उपाय २७ दिन तक रात १२-१ बजे करे उपाय सोमवार से चालू करे 
ताम्बे की कटोरी मैं शहद भरके रोज रात अपने घर के मंदिर मैं भगवान शिव को अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का  रुद्राक्ष की माला पे जाप करते हुए अर्पित करे ...सुबह शहद किसी गाय को दे दे ॥ 
ॐ नमः शिवाय ... 
फिर देखे चमत्कार झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जायेगा

व्यापार मैं आ रही परेशानी के लिये 

अति परिश्रम के बावजूद भी व्यापार में लाभ के बजाय हानि हो रही हो तो किसी भी शनिवार को यह उपाय शुरू करें। हर रोज बरगद के 11 पत्ते तोड़कर लाएं। स्वच्छ जल व दूध से धोकर पवित्र कर लें। चौकी के ऊपर काला कपड़ा बिछाकर उसके ऊपर पत्ते रख दें। प्रत्येक पत्ते पर 11 दाने उड़द, 11 दाने देसी चने के, 11 दाने जौ, 11 ही लौंग रखें। तत्पश्चात पंचोपचार पूजन करें। धूप, दीप, नैवेध, अक्षत और पुष्प अर्पित करें। घी और तेल का दीपक जलाकर पांच पाठ शनि चालीसा और पांच पाठ हनुमान चालीसा का करें। साथ ही एक माला शनि पत्नी नाम स्तुति का जाप करें। तत्पश्चात समस्त सामग्री को बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें ऐसा नियमित रूप से 43 दिन तक करें। व्यापार में अवश्य लाभ प्राप्त होगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय उपचार , मंत्र, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है॥ 
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आवश्यक है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के , इसे सुध रूप मैं लिखवा के, जबान पे सरल कर ले ,अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....*

----------


## sanjay jangir

I Am Very Sorry to say that we are not to write hindi.
Dost mujhe aap ye btane ki kirpa kare ki aapka jo ye mantra hai dhan sanchay ka esko kitne friday jap karna hai.please help me.
GURUJI REPLY NAHI KIYA.
PLEASE REPLY ME.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> I Am Very Sorry to say that we are not to write hindi.
> Dost mujhe aap ye btane ki kirpa kare ki aapka jo ye mantra hai dhan sanchay ka esko kitne friday jap karna hai.please help me.
> GURUJI REPLY NAHI KIYA.
> PLEASE REPLY ME.


 मित्र उस मंत्र की पोस्ट नंबर बताये मुझे, पोसट  नंबर  किसी भी पोस्ट के दाहिने हाथ ऊपर मैं लिखी होती है, जैसे इस पोस्ट की नंबर 650 है, दाहिने हाथ मैं ऊपर लिखी है ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मंगल के तमाम दोषो को आप इस आसान उपाय से सदा के लिये, दूर कर सकते है, इससे मंगल आपके लिये शुभ भी हो जायेगा 
शुक्ल पक्ष के मंगलवार को मंगल की प्रतिमा/चित्र को किसी बाजोट जिस पे न्या लाल कपरा बिछा हो उस पे रखे,खुद भी नये लाल वस्त्र धारण कर ले ,  अनन्तमूल की जङी  (ये आपको किसी भी जङी बूटी की दुकान मैं 2-3 रूपये मैं मिल जायेगी ) को गंगा जल से पवित्र करके रखे चित्र के सामने, अब पंचोपचार पूजन करे , पूजन मैं लाल अरहुल का फुल, तिलक के लिये लाल चन्दन केशर युक्त इस्तेमाल करे ॥ अब उन्हे  गुङ का भोग लगाये, १ सिकका अर्पित करे,॥ 
इसके बाद लाल चन्दन की माला पे ११ माला इस मंत्र का जाप करे 

धरणी गर्भ सम्भूतम्

विद्युत कान्ति समप्रभम्

कुमारं शक्ति हस्तं तं 

मंगलं प्रणमाम्यहम्।। 

फिर धूप दीप से आरती करे, अब अनन्तमूल की जङी  को लाल कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे ॥ 

सारी पूजन सामग्री को चित्र/मूर्ति के साथ बहते पानी मैं प्र्वाहित कर दे ॥ 
इसके बाद किसी हनुमान मंदिर मैं जा के हनुमान जी का दर्शन करे, हनुमान चालिशा का जाप करे, मंगल का दोष सदा के लिये समाप्त हो जायेगा, ओर कोशिश करे की हर मंगलवार को गाय को मसूर की दाल ओर गुङ दे ॥ इस उपाय को किसी जानकार के साथ ही करे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

दिनाक 10.08 .2011  दिन बुधवार
तिथि - २०६८, श्रावण शुक्ल पक्ष की  द्वादशी  रात 11.33  तक 

ग्रहों की स्थिति 
____________

सुबह का नक्षत्र-  हस्त नक्षत्र  रात 8.17 तक, फिर चित्रा  नक्षत्र  

आज का योग -सिद्ध योग शाम 6.25 तक फिर साध्य योग 

चंद्रमा - , धनु राशि मैं

सूर्य -  कर्क  राशि मैं

मंगल -मिथुन  राशि मैं 

बुध -सिंह   राशि मैं (वक्री)

गुरु -मेष  राशि मैं 

शुक्र -कर्क  राशि मैं 

शनि- कन्या राशि मैं , वक्री 

राहू -वृशिचक राशि मैं 
केतु - वृष राशि

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जानें मंत्र-तंत्र के राज  

ये लेख पंडित सुरेन्द्र बिल्लौरे जी से साभार लिया गया है ॥ 

मंत्र शब्द का अर्थ असीमित है। वैदिक ऋचाओं के प्रत्येक छन्द भी मंत्र कहे जाते हैं। तथा देवी-देवताओं की स्तुतियों व यज्ञ हवन में निश्चित किए गए शब्द समूहों को भी मंत्र कहा जाता है। तंत्र शास्त्र में मंत्र का अर्थ भिन्न है। तंत्र शास्त्रानुसार मंत्र उसे कहते हैं जो शब्द पद या पद समूह जिस देवता या शक्ति को प्रकट करता है वह उस देवता या शक्ति का मंत्र कहा जाता है। 

विद्वानों द्वारा मंत्र की परिभाषाएँ निम्न प्रकार भी की गई हैं। 

1. धर्म, कर्म और मोक्ष की प्राप्ति हेतु प्रेरणा देने वाली शक्ति को मंत्र कहते हैं। 

2. देवता के सूक्ष्म शरीर को या इष्टदेव की कृपा को मंत्र कहते हैं। (तंत्रानुसार) 

3. दिव्य-शक्तियों की कृपा को प्राप्त करने में उपयोगी शब्द शक्ति को मंत्र कहते हैं। 

4. अदृश्य गुप्त शक्ति को जागृत करके अपने अनुकूल बनाने वाली विधा को मंत्र कहते हैं। (तंत्रानुसार)

5. इस प्रकार गुप्त शक्ति को विकसित करने वाली विधा को मंत्र कहते हैं। 


मंत्र साधना के समय

मंत्र साधना के लिए निम्नलिखित विशेष समय, माह, तिथि एवं नक्षत्र का ध्यान रखना चाहिए। 

1. उत्तम माह - साधना हेतु कार्तिक, अश्विन, वैशाख माघ, मार्गशीर्ष, फाल्गुन एवं श्रावण मास उत्तम होता है। 

2. उत्तम तिथि - मंत्र जाप हेतु पूर्णिमा़, पंचमी, द्वितीया, सप्तमी, दशमी एवं *त्रयोदशी तिथि उत्तम होती है। 

3. उत्तम पक्ष - शुक्ल पक्ष में शुभ चंद्र व शुभ दिन देखकर मंत्र जाप करना चाहिए। 

4. शुभ दिन - रविवार, शुक्रवार, बुधवार एवं गुरुवार मंत्र साधना के लिए उत्तम होते हैं।

5. उत्तम नक्षत्र - पुनर्वसु, हस्त, तीनों उत्तरा, श्रवण रेवती, अनुराधा एवं रोहिणी *नक्षत्र मंत्र सिद्धि हेतु उत्तम होते हैं।

मंत्र साधना में साधन आसन एवं माला की विशेषताएँ

आसन - मंत्र जाप के समय कुशासन, मृग चर्म, बाघम्बर और ऊन का बना आसन उत्तम होता है।

माला - रुद्राक्ष, जयन्तीफल, तुलसी, स्फटिक, हाथीदाँत, लाल मूँगा, चंदन एवं कमल की माला से जाप सिद्ध होते हैं। रुद्राक्ष की माला सर्वश्रेष्ठ होती है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को रक्षा बंधन की शुभकामनाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
केसे रोके धन हानि को 

अगर आपको बार-बार धन हानि हो रही हो तो हर गुरुवार  को घर के मुख्य द्वार पर  पीला गुलाल छिड़क कर, गुलाल पर शुध्द घी का दो मुखी दीपक जलाना चाहिए। दीपक जलाते वक्त मन ही मन यह कामना करनी चाहिए की भविष्य में घर में धन हानि का सामना न करना पड़े। जब दीपक जलना बंद हो जाए तो उसे बहते हुए पानी में बहा देना चाहिए। ऐसा राहत मिलने तक लगातार करना चाहिए।


दाति महराज का बताया हुआ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय

अगर आपको अपने कारोबार के समबंध मै शहर से बाहर जाना हो तो 


यदि आपको  कारोबार के किसी काम के लिए बाहर जाना है तो कार्य सफलता के लिए 7 नींबू लें। प्रत्येक नींबू पर कुंकुम से सात-सात बिंदी लगा दें। प्रत्येक बिंदी में एक-एक लौंग गाढ़ दें। ततपश्चात इस समस्त सामग्री को अपने हाथ में रख लें और
 ॐ श्री हनुमते नम
इस मंत्र का 108 बार जाप करें। जाप करने के उपरांत इस समस्त सामग्री को पीले कपड़े में बांध कर अपने साथ लेकर चलें जायें आपके कार्य में किसी प्रकार की विघ् व बाधा नहीं आयेगी। जब आप वापस घर आयें तब इस समस्त सामग्री को अपन ऊपर से 11 बार उसार का बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें या तालाब में विसर्जन कर दें। विसर्जन के बाद 11 गरीब कन्याओं को भोजन करायें तो और अधिक लाभ प्राप्त होगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की तृतीया, विक्रम संवत्  2068, श्रावण मास की 32 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, श्रावण 25 तदनुसार मंगलवार, 16 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : पू.भा.      राशि : कुंभ         

राहुकाल : दोपहर 3.00 से 4.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  कर्क      सूर्य, शुक्र- कर्क     

मंगल - मिथुन          बुध - सिंह      

गुरु - मेष          शनि  - कन्या       

केतु - वृष  

यात्रा - मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना दिक्शूल माना गया है। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। मंगलवार के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।



*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग-

भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्थी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 1 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, श्रावण 26 तदनुसार बुधवार, 17 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : उ.भा.      राशि : मीन       

राहुकाल :दोपहर 12:00 से 1.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  कर्क     सूर्य, शुक्र, बुध - कर्क        

मंगल - मिथुन         गुरु - मेष        

शनि  - कन्या        केतु - वृष   

यात्रा - आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। बुधवार के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कार्य सफलता के लिए

परिश्रम  करने के बावजूद भी व्यापार में  या किसी काम मैं सफलता नहीं मिल रही हो तो किसी भी काम के लिए निकलने से पहले चार नींबू ले लें उस नींबू पर सिन्दूर में चमेली का तेल मिलाकर स्याही बना लें।  उस सिंदूर से अपनी कनिष्ठा अंगुली से सात बिन्दी चारों नींबू पर लगा दें। चारों नींबू में एक लौंग गाड़ दें तत्पश्चात इन चारों नींबू को अपने हाथ में ले लें और श्रद्धानुसार दक्षिणा 5, 11, 21 रुपये भी रख लें अपने ऊपर से 11 बार उसार करके चुपचाप बिना किसी को बताये कहीं गुप्त स्थान में रखकर काम पर निकल जायें। काम से वापस आकर नींबू के चार-चार टुकड़े करें और किसी चौराहे पर फेंक कर आ जायें और दक्षिणा का गाय के लिए हरा चारा खरीदकर खिला दें ऐसा कुछ दिन करेंगे तो कार्य सफलता अवश्य मिल जायेगी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
धन की वृध्दि

गूलर की जड़ को रविपुष्य योग में घर लाकर उसकी विधिवत् पूजा करके 11 माला 'ॐ ऐं हृीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे:'' मंत्र का जप करने के बाद 21 आहुतियों से हवन करना चाहिए। भोजन-दक्षिणा के बाद जड़ को लाल कपड़े में बांधकर उसे सिंदूर, लौंग, इलायची, सिक्का आदि चीजों सहित तिजोरी में रखने से निरंतर धन की वृध्दि होती रहती है ॥ 


साभार दाती महाराज

----------


## Mahendra2020

शादी, गृहस्थी या संतान किसी भी समस्या से जुड़ा सवाल, ज्योतिष देगा जवाब 
 Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शादी, गृहस्थी या संतान किसी भी समस्या से जुड़ा सवाल, ज्योतिष देगा जवाब 
>  Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
> ...


भाई कभी का आपको जवाब दे दिया है  धन्यवाद ॥

लिंक

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post406643

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आज का पंचांग


भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की पंचमी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 3 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, श्रावण 28 तदनुसार शुक्रवार, 19 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : रेवती      राशि : मीन       

राहुकाल : प्रात:10.30 से 12.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह      सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह  मंगल - मिथुन    

बुध - कर्क           गुरु - मेष  

शनि  - कन्या       केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  की यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। शुक्र वार के दिन दही खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कारोबार में विस्तार के लिये

            आप अपने कारोबार से संतुष्ट नहीं है अपने व्यवसाय का विस्तार करना चाहते है लेकिन प्रयासों के बावजूद भी नहीं हो रहा है तो किसी माह के शुक्लपक्ष की अष्टमी को यह उपाय आरंभ करें। अपने पूजा स्थान में मां भगवती की तस्वीर के सामने लाल कपड़े के ऊपर 7 गोमती चक्र, 7 साबुत सुपारी, 7 पीली कौड़ियाँ श्रद्धापर्वूक वस्त्र के ऊपर स्थान दें। तत्पश्चात केसर कुंकुम और चंदन से इन पर तिलक करें। तिलक के उपरांत श्रद्धापूर्वक पूजन करें। घी का दीपक जलाकर 11 माला ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं श्रीं कमले कमलालये प्रसीद प्रसीद श्रीं ह्रीं श्रीं महालक्ष्म्यै नम:। मंत्र का जाप करें। ऐसा पुन:शुक्लपक्ष की अष्टमी आये तब तक यह पूजा प्रारंभ रखें। अष्टमी के दिन श्रद्धापूर्वक पूजन और जाप के उपरांत गरीब 21 कन्याओं को भोजन करायें। श्रद्धानुसार वस्त्र और दक्षिणा दें। लाल वस्त्र में गोमती चक्र, साबुत सुपारी और पीली कौड़ियों को अपनी तिजोरी में रख दें। हर साल यह उपाय जरूर दोहरायें पहली वाली सामग्री पानी में प्रवाह कर दें और दूसरी सामग्री तिजोरी में रख दें।



साभार दाती महाराज

----------


## Mahendra2020

शादी, गृहस्थी या संतान किसी भी समस्या से जुड़ा सवाल, ज्योतिष देगा जवाब 
 Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do


Aap iska ans to do kya hoga

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र रात को फोरम खुल नहीं रहा था , मित्र आप मीन राशि के है, आपको अपना समय अधिक शुभ बनाने के लिये आप गुरुवार को शाम को सूर्यास्त के समय जङी- भारंगी (बनमेठी) पीले कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे, ओर हर गुरुवार की शाम किसी मंदिर मैं बुजुर्गो को चने की दाल, घी, पीला फूल, पीला वस्त्र, हल्दी, पुस्तक , पीला फल आदि दान करे, हर सुबह ॐ गुरवे नमः मंत्र की एक माला, हल्दी की माला पे  जाप करे.
> दांपत्य जीवन की समस्या _आज के युग मैं अपने जीवन साथी और प्रेमी से झगरा होते ही रहता है आप चाहते है जीवन साथी से झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जाये तो ये उपाय २७ दिन तक रात १२-१ बजे करे उपाय सोमवार से चालू करे 
> ताम्बे की कटोरी मैं शहद भरके रोज रात अपने घर के मंदिर मैं भगवान शिव को अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का  रुद्राक्ष की माला पे जाप करते हुए अर्पित करे ...सुबह शहद किसी गाय को दे दे ॥ 
> ॐ नमः शिवाय ... 
> फिर देखे चमत्कार झगरा प्यार मैं बदल जायेगा
> 
> व्यापार मैं आ रही परेशानी के लिये 
> 
> अति परिश्रम के बावजूद भी व्यापार में लाभ के बजाय हानि हो रही हो तो किसी भी शनिवार को यह उपाय शुरू करें। हर रोज बरगद के 11 पत्ते तोड़कर लाएं। स्वच्छ जल व दूध से धोकर पवित्र कर लें। चौकी के ऊपर काला कपड़ा बिछाकर उसके ऊपर पत्ते रख दें। प्रत्येक पत्ते पर 11 दाने उड़द, 11 दाने देसी चने के, 11 दाने जौ, 11 ही लौंग रखें। तत्पश्चात पंचोपचार पूजन करें। धूप, दीप, नैवेध, अक्षत और पुष्प अर्पित करें। घी और तेल का दीपक जलाकर पांच पाठ शनि चालीसा और पांच पाठ हनुमान चालीसा का करें। साथ ही एक माला शनि पत्नी नाम स्तुति का जाप करें। तत्पश्चात समस्त सामग्री को बहते पानी में प्रवाह कर दें ऐसा नियमित रूप से 43 दिन तक करें। व्यापार में अवश्य लाभ प्राप्त होगा।





> शादी, गृहस्थी या संतान किसी भी समस्या से जुड़ा सवाल, ज्योतिष देगा जवाब 
>  Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
> ...


महेंद्र जी आपको जवाब 6-8-2011 को ही दे दिया था, धन्यवाद

----------


## mailer_demon

*सर्वारिष्ट निवारण स्तोत्र
सर्वारिष्ट निवारण स्तोत्र ॐ गं गणपतये नमः। सर्व-विघ्न-विनाशनाय, सर्वारिष्ट निवारणाय, सर्व-सौख्य-प्रदाय, बालानां बुद्धि-प्रदाय, नाना-प्रकार-धन-वाहन-भूमि-प्रदाय, मनोवांछित-फल-प्रदाय रक्षां कुरू कुरू स्वाहा।। ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ श्रीकृष्णाय नमः, ॐ बलभद्राय नमः, ॐ श्रीरामाय नमः, ॐ हनुमते नमः, ॐ शिवाय नमः, ॐ जगन्नाथाय नमः, ॐ बदरीनारायणाय नमः, ॐ श्री दुर्गा-देव्यै नमः।। ॐ सूर्याय नमः, ॐ चन्द्राय नमः, ॐ भौमाय [...]*

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


Bhai g mera talak hoga ya nahi or mujhe beta kab hoga pls advise

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
> Bhai g mera talak hoga ya nahi or mujhe beta kab hoga pls advise


भाई जितना मैं जानता था बता दिया आपको , पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिये शिवपुराण मैं भगवान शिव की पूजा ओर दुधाभिशेख बताया गया है , पूजा की जानकारी के लिये इस सूत्र को देखे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7360

यहा मैंने शिव जी की विधिवत पूजा बताई है ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## Mahendra2020

OK Bahi AAPKA ans bhaut pasna aaye

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Indu
 D_O_B - 04-10-1984
 Time - 04:20:05 am
 Place - Phalodhi 

Iska talak hoga ya nahi

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Name - Indu
>  D_O_B - 04-10-1984
>  Time - 04:20:05 am
>  Place - Phalodhi 
> 
> Iska talak hoga ya nahi


मित्र भविष्यवाणी नहीं कर सकता , साथ मैं रहने का उपाय दे सकता हूँ, इनके समय को शुभ बनाने का उपाय दे सकता हूँ ॥

----------


## Mahendra2020

साथ मैं रहने का उपाय de do

----------


## Mahendra2020

kya hua sir pls

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> साथ मैं रहने का उपाय de do


आपके लिये तो दे दिया है, इंका विस्तार से कल दोपहर तक दे दूंगा॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> OK Bahi AAPKA ans bhaut pasna aaye


आपका हमेशा स्वागत है ॥ धन्यवाद  ॥

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...आप को बधाई

----------


## kaamdevgoyal

BHAI MERE,, 
      JINKO YE PASAND NAHI WO ANRGAL BATE NAA KARE,, SHRADH OR VISHWAS HO TO AAJMAYE NAHI HO TO NAA AAJMAYE,,PAR IS DHARMIK SATRA ME ANUCHIT SHABDO KO BARDASH NAHI KIYA JAAYEGA

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...आप को बधाई


आपका स्वागत है मित्र ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> BHAI MERE,, 
>       JINKO YE PASAND NAHI WO ANRGAL BATE NAA KARE,, SHRADH OR VISHWAS HO TO AAJMAYE NAHI HO TO NAA AAJMAYE,,PAR IS DHARMIK SATRA ME ANUCHIT SHABDO KO BARDASH NAHI KIYA JAAYEGA


मित्र कुछ लोग सिर्फ हंगामा करके नोटिस मैं आना चाहते है ...कोई बात नहीं ....धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

आज कल झोला छाप (सड़क छाप ) संतमहात्मा की  बाड सी आ गयी है.............. सावधान बरत ने की जरुरत है दोस्त / जीवन अनमोल है /

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की षष्ठी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 4 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, श्रावण 29 तदनुसार शनिवार, 20 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : अश्विनी    राशि : मेष         

राहुकाल : प्रात:9.00 से 10.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह             

मंगल - मिथुन       बुध - कर्क          

गुरु - मेष            शनि  - कन्या 

केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज उत्तर-पूर्व यानि ईशान कोण में यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए।आज  के दिन अदरक चबा कर जाना चाहिये। लाभ ही लाभ मिलेगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
डूबा हुआ धन पाने के लिये

यदि आपका पैसा कहीं डूब जाता है यानि जिसको आप धन देते है वापिस मिलता ही नहीं है उल्टा धन लेना वाला व्यक्ति                समस्या देता है तो रविवार के दिन दोपहर सवा 12 बजे इस प्रयोग को प्रारंभ करें और नियमित रूप से 43 दिन तक हर रोज उसी समय करें। 11 लौंग, 11 साबुत नमक की डली को नीले कपड़े में बांध दें और उस व्यक्ति का ध्यान करते हुये रात्रि 10 बजे के आसा-पास चौराहे पर जाकर चुपचाप रख के आ जायें ऐसा करने से दिया हुआ धन वापिस मिलने की संभावना बनेगी ॥

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Indu
 D_O_B - 04-10-1984
 Time - 04:20:05 am
 Place - Phalodhi 

 Iska talak hoga ya nahi
 मित्र भविष्यवाणी नहीं कर सकता , साथ मैं रहने का उपाय दे सकता हूँ, इनके समय को शुभ बनाने का उपाय दे सकता हूँ ॥

----------


## Devil khan

*मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............*


धन्यवाद भाई ....................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की अष्टमी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 6 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, श्रावण 31 तदनुसार सोमवार, 22 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : कृतिका    राशि : वृष         

राहुकाल : प्रात:7.30 से 9.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन     बुध - कर्क          

गुरु - मेष          शनि  - कन्या           

केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - सोमवार को पूर्व और दक्षिण-पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा अनुकूल नहीं मानी जाती है। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। सोमवार के दिन दर्पण देखकर बाहर जाना चाहिये। और दर्पण देखकर दर्पण में कुंकुम का तिलक लगा दें।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
संतान प्राप्ति के लिए

संतान प्राप्ति के लिए 7 शनिवार को 2 उड़द के बड़े अपने सिर से घड़ी की विपरीत दिशा में घुमा कर प्रात:कौवों को डाल दें। ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय का रोज एक माला जाप करें तथा प्रभु से संतान प्राप्ति के लिए प्रार्थना करें। जब भी संभव हो तो किसी कोढ़ी को शुध्द देसी घी का मिष्ठान खिलाएं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की नवमी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 7 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 1 तदनुसार मंगलवार, 23 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : रोहिणी    राशि : वृष         

राहुकाल : दोपहर 3.00 से 4.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन    बुध - कर्क          

गुरु - मेष         शनि  - कन्या 

केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - मंगलवार के दिन वाव्यव कोण उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना दिक्शूल माना गया है। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। मंगलवार के दिन गुड़ खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
परेशानियों से छुटकारे हेतु

कठिन परिश्रम और प्रयत्न के बावजूद भी परेशानियां समाप्त नहीं हो रही हो, हमेशा परेशानियों और अड़चनों का सामना करना पड़ रहा हो तो हर शनिवार और मंगलवार के दिन हनुमान जी की प्रतिमा के आगे पांच बत्ती वाला चमेली के तेल का दीपक प्रज्वलित करें। और उसके अंदर सात दाने साबुत मसूर के डाल दें। सभी परेशानियों का निवारण होगा।

----------


## hot_girl

मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............


धन्यवाद जी .....

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Indu
 D_O_B - 04-10-1984
 Time - 04:20:05 am
 Place - Phalodhi 

 Iska talak hoga ya nahi

----------


## renny.punk

> मुझे ना तो आप लोगो से थेंक्स चाहिए ना ही रेपुटेशन. मैं तो इतना चाहता हूँ की आप इस मंत्रो से अपने जीवन को सफल बनाये


mujhe aapki ye baat bahut hi achhi lagi, dilao ko choo gayi janab,

----------


## Mahendra2020

aap mera ans to do

----------


## renny.punk

> मित्रों आज के युग मैं हर माँ बाप एक चीज से परेसान है वो की उनकी संतान उनकी बात ही नही मानती है .अगर आपके घर मैं भी ये समस्या है तो मेरे बताए उपाय को अज्माके देखे.
> ये उपाय आप किसी भी बुधवार से चालु क्र सकते है.
> भगवान गणेश की पूजा करे .लड्डू का भोग लगाये.उनसे परथ्ना करे की संतान आपकी बात माने
> गणेश जी पे ११ दुर्बा अर्पित करे इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए 
> *ओम गण गणपतये नमह*


bhaisahab ye bataye ki upay keval budhwar ko hi karne hai ya budhwar se pratidin  karna hai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Name - Indu
>  D_O_B - 04-10-1984
>  Time - 04:20:05 am
>  Place - Phalodhi 
> 
>  Iska talak hoga ya nahi


मित्र कोशिश कर रहा हूँ आपको काफी पोस्ट मैं बता चुका हूँ की मैं भ्विस्यवाणी नहीं करता , केवल हल बता सकता हूँ , धन्यवाद  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> mujhe aapki ye baat bahut hi achhi lagi, dilao ko choo gayi janab,





> bhaisahab ye bataye ki upay keval budhwar ko hi karne hai ya budhwar se pratidin  karna hai


मित्र प्रतिदिन करना है, सुरुवात बुधवार से करे  ॥

----------


## Devil khan

*शानदारर्रर्रर्र .........................बहुत खूब मित्र लाजवाब*

----------


## dev b

गजव का सूत्र है मित्र ..................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शानदारर्रर्रर्र .........................बहुत खूब मित्र लाजवाब*





> गजव का सूत्र है मित्र ..................


हार्दिक अभिनंदन मित्रो का ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 9 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 3 तदनुसार गुरुवार, 25 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र :आद्र्रा      राशि :मिथुन     

राहुकाल :दोपहर 1.30 से 3.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन         बुध - कर्क        

गुरु - मेष              शनि  - कन्या  

केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज दक्षिण-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। गुरुवार के दिन जीरा खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वादशी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 10 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 4 तदनुसार शुक्रवार, 26 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र  : पुनर्वसु     राशि : मिथुन     

राहुकाल : प्रात:10.30 से 12.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन          बुध - कर्क          

गुरु - मेष                शनि  - कन्या           

  केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  की यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। शुक्र वार के दिन दही खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
लड़ाई झगड़े से मुक्ति

यदि घर में लड़ाई-झगड़े, क्लेश आदि हों तो शुक्ल पक्ष के शुक्रवार वाले दिन से शुरु करके प्रत्येक शुक्रवार को सुबह सफेद रंग के चावल बना कर उसे किसी बर्तन में निकाल कर, उसमें खांड और एक चम्मच शुध्द घी डालकर, एक सफेद गाय को खिलाएं। ऐसा 21 शुक्रवार करना चाहिए। लेकिन फायदा होने पर इसे ज्यादा भी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:


धन्यवाद जी ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद कृष्ण पक्ष की त्रयोदशी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 11 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 5 तदनुसार शनिवार, 27 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : पुष्य        राशि : कर्क        

राहुकाल : प्रात:9.00 से 10.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन       बुध - कर्क   

गुरु - मेष            शनि  - कन्या     

केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज उत्तर-पूर्व यानि ईशान कोण में यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। शनिवार के दिन अदरक चबा कर जाना चाहिये। लाभ ही लाभ मिलेगा।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
विवाह बाधा

किसी को विवाह में बाधा आ रही हो तो गणेश जी के मंदिर में जाकर ॐ गणेशाय नम:का मंत्र बोलते हुए एक-एक करके गणेश जी पर 108 फूल चढ़ाएं तथा आरती करें। यह 40 दिन नियमित करना चाहिए।

----------


## sanjay jangir

Sir ji Pranam,
Sir me 13 no. or 27 no. ke post upyog me le raha hu.enke bare me vistar se btaye.ki ye kab or kese karne hai.kitne din karne hai.please help me.

----------


## RUDHR.

लागत हे की ये बचवा ...
सभी का दुःख दुरी करी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लागत हे की ये बचवा ...
> सभी का दुःख दुरी करी


कोशिस जारी है मित्र .....

----------


## sanjay jangir

sir ji please help me.

----------


## kolkata

Chandra shekar ji,
 Pehle aapko hardik badhiye itne badiyea sootr ke liye.
mera dob:3-jan-1982
time:00:34(2-3 ke raat ko)
palce: sahibganj (jharkhand)

Srimaan yeh nivedan hai ki kripa kar ke jeevan mein unnati karne ke upay bataye.Aur main ek ladki se vivah karna chata hoon par mere gharwale tyar nahi ho rahe hai .Kripya karke koi upay in dono ke liye bataye.Aur agar koi bhi upay jo mujhe karke fayda hoga jeevan toh zaroor bataye  kyonki mera koi bhi kaam bina latke aur pareshan kiye poora nahi hota hai.

----------


## kooldav

sir ji please help me.मै बहौत परेशान  हु ,  stock market  मे बहौत नुकसान हो गया , जहा भी  पयसा (money ) लगा लो नुकसान हो जाता है ,
घर मे कलेश रहता है 
dob 22/05/1979
kamal deep singh bedi

----------


## kooldav

22/05/1979
kamal deep singh bedi 
chandigarh

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Chandra shekar ji,
>  Pehle aapko hardik badhiye itne badiyea sootr ke liye.
> mera dob:3-jan-1982
> time:00:34(2-3 ke raat ko)
> palce: sahibganj (jharkhand)
> 
> Srimaan yeh nivedan hai ki kripa kar ke jeevan mein unnati karne ke upay bataye.Aur main ek ladki se vivah karna chata hoon par mere gharwale tyar nahi ho rahe hai .Kripya karke koi upay in dono ke liye bataye.Aur agar koi bhi upay jo mujhe karke fayda hoga jeevan toh zaroor bataye  kyonki mera koi bhi kaam bina latke aur pareshan kiye poora nahi hota hai.





> sir ji please help me.मै बहौत परेशान  हु ,  stock market  मे बहौत नुकसान हो गया , जहा भी  पयसा (money ) लगा लो नुकसान हो जाता है ,
> घर मे कलेश रहता है 
> dob 22/05/1979
> kamal deep singh bedi





> 22/05/1979
> kamal deep singh bedi 
> chandigarh


मित्रो मेरे लेप्टोप मैं खराबी एए गयी थी ,नियामक डार्क राएडर जी ने अभी ही TEAMVIEWR की मदद से ठीक किया है कल आपकी समस्या का हल देने की कोशिश करूंगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब आप लोग के सामने रख रहा हूँ एक अचूक मंत्र जिसके परभाव से आप ऋण मुक्त हो जायेगे . जरूर अजमा के देखिएगा अगर आप कर्ज से परेसान है तो.
> इस मंत्र का जाप ७ सोमवार भगवान संकर के मंदिर मैं बैठकर साम को करना है.
> ओम ऋणमूकतेशराय नमः शिवाय


मित्र इस मंत्र का जाप आप शिव मंदिर मैं बेठके सोमवार की शाम सूर्यास्त के तुरंत बाद करे, रुद्राक्ष की माला पे, सात माला करे 




> मित्रों आज के आधुनिक युग मैं मनुष्य की पहचान और उसकी सामाजिक स्थिति धन से आंकी जाती है . जिसके पास जितना ज्यादा धन होता है ,उसकी सामाजिक स्थिति उतनी ही मजबूत होती है .अगर आप धन का संचय करना चाहते है तो ये मन्त्र आपके लिए है .इसके २ पार्ट है पहले पार्ट मैं कुबेर का मंत्र है दूसरे मई माँ लक्ष्मी का मंत्र है .ये मंत्र सुकल पक्श के शुक्रवार को उच्चारण करना चाहिए १०८ बार पहले पार्ट १ फिर पार्ट २ .
> कुबेर जी के लिए मन्त्र 
> *धन्दाय नमस्तुभ्यं निधिपदमाधीपाय च* 
> *भवन्तु त्वतपर्सादान्मे धनधान्यादीसम्पद:*
> माँ लक्ष्मी के लिए मन्त्र 
> *ॐ ह्री श्री म्हाल्क्ष्म्ये नमः*


मित्र पहले आप कुबेर जी का ध्यान कर एक कमलगट्टे की माला पे एक माला कुबेर  मंत्र का फिर 1 माला लक्ष्मी मंत्र की करे 




> Sir ji Pranam,
> Sir me 13 no. or 27 no. ke post upyog me le raha hu.enke bare me vistar se btaye.ki ye kab or kese karne hai.kitne din karne hai.please help me.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir ji please help me.मै बहौत परेशान  हु ,  stock market  मे बहौत नुकसान हो गया , जहा भी  पयसा (money ) लगा लो नुकसान हो जाता है ,
> घर मे कलेश रहता है 
> dob 22/05/1979
> kamal deep singh bedi





> 22/05/1979
> kamal deep singh bedi 
> chandigarh


मित्र अपने जन्म का समय भी बताये , दिन या रात मैं आपका जन्म हुआ ये भी बताये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Chandra shekar ji,
>  Pehle aapko hardik badhiye itne badiyea sootr ke liye.
> mera dob:3-jan-1982
> time:00:34(2-3 ke raat ko)
> palce: sahibganj (jharkhand)
> 
> Srimaan yeh nivedan hai ki kripa kar ke jeevan mein unnati karne ke upay bataye.Aur main ek ladki se vivah karna chata hoon par mere gharwale tyar nahi ho rahe hai .Kripya karke koi upay in dono ke liye bataye.Aur agar koi bhi upay jo mujhe karke fayda hoga jeevan toh zaroor bataye  kyonki mera koi bhi kaam bina latke aur pareshan kiye poora nahi hota hai.



मित्र आप , आपको अपना समय अधिक शुभ बनाने के लिये आप गुरुवार को शाम को सूर्यास्त के समय जङी- भारंगी (बनमेठी) पीले कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे, ओर हर गुरुवार की शाम किसी मंदिर मैं बुजुर्गो को चने की दाल, घी, पीला फूल, पीला वस्त्र, हल्दी, पुस्तक , पीला फल आदि दान करे,
 हर सुबह ॐ गुरवे नमः मंत्र की एक माला, हल्दी की माला पे जाप करे.
सच्चा प्यार पाने के लिये हर सोमवार को माँ पार्वती से फरियाद करे, इस मंत्र के साथ ॐ पां पीं पुं पार्वती पूर्णाय नमः , एक माला रुद्राक्ष की माला पे,॥    
 गुरुवार को हल्दी से रंग के लड्डू गाय को दे, ॥ 

शुक्रवार को माँ भगवती के सामने इस मंत्र की एक माला रुद्राक्ष की माला पे  करे  


भार्यां मनोरमां देहि मनोवृत्तानु सा रि णीम् ।
तारिणीं दुर्गसंसारसाग र स्य कुलो द्भ वाम् ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*याददाश्त अच्छी पाने के लिये


सुबह जब आप सो के उठे तो सर्वप्रथम इस मंत्र का तीन बार जाप करे, आपकी याददाश्त काफी अच्छी हो जायेगी, विधारथियों के लिये ये मंत्र चमत्कार है ॥ जरूर आजमाये

ऊँ मा निषाद प्रतिष्ठा त्वमगम शाश्वती समाः 
यत् क्रौञ्चमिथुनादेक म वधीः काम मोहितम् ॥ 
(श्रीमद्वाल्मीकी य रामायण, बालकाण्ड द्वितीयः सर्गः 15 वां श्लोक) 

*	विद्या-बुद्धि और स्मरण शक्ति के लिए सरस्वती के बीज मंत्र ‘ऎं’ का जप करें। जब भी आप फुरसत में हों, इस मंत्र का जप करें। एक लाख से ज्यादा हो जाने पर इसका फायदा अपने आप लगेगा।*

----------


## kooldav

dob 22/05/1979 
kamal deep singh bedi
7.00 pm

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

 प्रिये मित्र आप अपनी पत्नी का भी विवरण भेजे 
 और बताये की आप की शादी 24वे साल में हुई है


Ha Bhai meri marige 24 year me hui or meri wife ki birt date pata nahi ha mere ko..

 Bahi Bhaut busy ho

----------


## kooldav

sir ji please help me.मै बहौत परेशान हु , stock market मे बहौत नुकसान हो गया , जहा भी पयसा (money ) लगा लो नुकसान हो जाता है ,
घर मे कलेश रहता है 
dob 22/05/1979
kamal deep singh bedi
time is 7.00 pm 
chandigarh

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भाद्रपद शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 15 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 9 तदनुसार बुधवार, 31 अगस्त, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : उ.फा. व हस्ता      राशि : कन्या

राहुकाल : दोपहर 12.00 बजे से 1.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन        बुध - कर्क          

गुरु - मेष            शनि  - कन्या      

केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - बुधवार के दिन आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। बुधवार के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये।



*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
>  Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho
> ...


भाई आपने ये जवाब मुझे दिया, आपसे ये सवाल दूसरे सूत्र मैं पूछा गया था, वे आपकी समस्या पे काम कर रहे है, किरप्या उन्हे बताये, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> dob 22/05/1979 
> kamal deep singh bedi
> 7.00 pm


मित्र आज रात को देखता हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद शुक्ल पक्ष की षष्ठी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 18 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 12 तदनुसार शनिवार, 3 सितंबर, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र :  विशाखा           राशि : तुला

राहुकाल : प्रात:9.00 बजे से 10.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह     

मंगल - मिथुन          बुध - कर्क   

गुरु - मेष              शनि  - कन्या   

राहु - वृश्चिक           केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज उत्तर-पूर्व यानि ईशान कोण में यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन अदरक चबा कर जाना चाहिये। लाभ ही लाभ मिलेगा।

----------


## kooldav

भाई जी आप जवाब तो देते नहीं ????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई जी आप जवाब तो देते नहीं ????????


मित्र आप पूरा सूत्र देखे सायद ही किसी सवाल का जवाब नहीं दिया है , कुछ सब्र भी करे, मैं वयस्त था, किसी भी सवाल के जवाब मैं कम से कम  3 घंटे की मेहनत है जी, आपका भी काम हो जाएगा , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद शुक्ल पक्ष की सप्तमी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 19 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 13 तदनुसार रविवार, 4 सितंबर, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र :अनुराधा       राशि : वृश्चिक   

राहुकाल : शाम 4.30 से 6.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, शुक्र - सिंह     

मंगल - मिथुन         बुध - कर्क  

गुरु - मेष            शनि  - कन्या      

राहु - वृश्चिक        केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - आज पश्चिम दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं माना गया है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन पान खाकर घर से बाहर निकलना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir ji please help me.मै बहौत परेशान हु , stock market मे बहौत नुकसान हो गया , जहा भी पयसा (money ) लगा लो नुकसान हो जाता है ,
> घर मे कलेश रहता है 
> dob 22/05/1979
> kamal deep singh bedi
> time is 7.00 pm 
> chandigarh


मित्र आप मीन राशि के है, चंद्र राशि के अनुसार , इस राशि वाले को जुवे सट्टे से दूर ही रहना चाहिये, मध्पान आदि से भी, ये देव राशि है , अपने समय को सुभ बनाने के लिये आप ये उपाय करे .......

मित्र आप , आपको अपना समय अधिक शुभ बनाने के लिये आप गुरुवार को शाम को सूर्यास्त के समय जङी- भारंगी (बनमेठी) पीले कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे, ओर हर गुरुवार की शाम किसी मंदिर मैं बुजुर्गो को चने की दाल, घी, पीला फूल, पीला वस्त्र, हल्दी, पुस्तक , पीला फल आदि दान करे,
हर सुबह ॐ गुरवे नमः मंत्र की एक माला, हल्दी की माला पे जाप करे.
गुरुवार के दिन गाय को चने की दाल ओर गुङ अपने हाथो से खिलाये ॥ 
काले कपरे का उपयोग बिलकुल ना करे ॥ 

घर मैं क्लेश नाश के लिए, आप घर मैं तुलसी का पोधा लगाए, रोज उसमे जल दे, दीप दिखाये , ओर तुलसी के सामने  सुबह-शाम 108 बार ऊँ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय नम:मंत्र का जाप करने से घर में सुख शांति और पारिवारिक सदस्यों में प्रेम बना रहता है। घर मैं अगर अमरूद का गाछ आई तो उसे पूरा जर से कटवा दे , धन्यवाद, ये उपाय एक महीने करके देखे , फिर बताये मुझे

ओर एक खाश बात कभी भी बुजुर्गो का अपमान ना करे, घर से निकलते समय किसी बुजुर्ग से आशीर्वाद ले के निकले ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद शुक्ल पक्ष की अष्टमी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 20 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 14 तदनुसार सोमवार, 5 सितंबर, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : ज्येष्ठा       राशि :वृश्चिक

राहुकाल :  प्रात:7.30 बजे से 9.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, बुध,

शुक्र - सिंह            मंगल - मिथुन

गुरु - मेष             शनि  - कन्या          

राहु - वृश्चिक        केतु - वृष 

यात्रा - सोमवार को पूर्व और दक्षिण-पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा अनुकूल नहीं मानी जाती है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए।

आज के दिन दर्पण देखकर बाहर जाना चाहिये। और दर्पण देखकर दर्पण में कुंकुम का तिलक लगा दें।

----------


## raja_Love

namashkar panditji 
krupya Rudrax ke bare me jankari de 
Gyanvardhak sutra ke liye Badhai swikar kare  +

----------


## Mahendra2020

Sir me konsa kam karu jisme fiydha ho...
Or meri gov. job lagegi ya nahi pls

Mahendra 
22-02-1985
09:20:20
NOkha
pls sir
Ans dena

----------


## lalji1964

> Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
>  Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho
> ...



महेंद्र जी आपकी कुंडली   में काल सर्प दोष है ! आपका सप्तमेश बुध ब्ययगत भाव में है तथा सप्तम भाव का करक शुक्र मंगल के साथ लग्न में है जो बहुत ही उन्मादी काम का द्योतक है ! मंगल ,राहू अधिष्ठित राशि का स्वामी होने के कारण इस कुकृत्य को और बढ़ावा दे रहा है !आपके नवमांश में सप्तमेश बुध, उसका कारक शुक्र और राहू अधिष्ठित राशि का स्वामी मंगल , ये तीनो ग्रह ब्ययगत भाव में है ! जो आपकी मज्जा ,शक्ति और लक्ष्मी तीनो को किसी एनी के लिए लुटा दे रहा है !यही कारण है कि आप अपनी पत्नी को तृप्त नहीं कर पा रहे है ! आप निम्न उपाय करें ---

०१- चांदी में कम से कम ९.२५ रत्ती सफ़ेद मूंगा अनामिका में मंगलवार  को उसकी नक्षत्र में धारण करें !
०२- आप ५ मुखी, ०३ मुखी, ०८मुखि, एवं ०९मुखि शुद्ध प्राण प्रतिष्ठित  रुद्राक्ष स्वयम धारण करे !
०३ किसी भी मॉस के शुक्ल पक्ष कि पंचमी को आप ब्रत करे !
०४- त्र्येम्बकेश्वर्  ाथ जाकर आप कालसर्प दोष कि शान्ति करवा लें !
०५- सांप की रक्षा करें !
०६- आप आमावस्या को शिव लिंग पर एक चांदी कि नागिन का जोड़ा रखकर दूध  की धारा शिव लिंग पर चढ़ाएं जिससे नागिन का जोड़ा बह जाय !
०७ कम से कम माह में एक दिन शिव योग के दिन आप रुद्राभिषेक   जरुर कराएं !
०८- "नव नागाय विद्महे काल राजाय धीमहि तन्नो सर्प: प्रचोदयात "मन्त्र का प्रतिदिन स्नानकर १०८ बार सफ़ेद चन्दन कि माला से जप करें !

lalji1964

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> महेंद्र जी आपकी कुंडली   में काल सर्प दोष है ! आपका सप्तमेश बुध ब्ययगत भाव में है तथा सप्तम भाव का करक शुक्र मंगल के साथ लग्न में है जो बहुत ही उन्मादी काम का द्योतक है ! मंगल ,राहू अधिष्ठित राशि का स्वामी होने के कारण इस कुकृत्य को और बढ़ावा दे रहा है !आपके नवमांश में सप्तमेश बुध, उसका कारक शुक्र और राहू अधिष्ठित राशि का स्वामी मंगल , ये तीनो ग्रह ब्ययगत भाव में है ! जो आपकी मज्जा ,शक्ति और लक्ष्मी तीनो को किसी एनी के लिए लुटा दे रहा है !यही कारण है कि आप अपनी पत्नी को तृप्त नहीं कर पा रहे है ! आप निम्न उपाय करें ---
> 
> ०१- चांदी में कम से कम ९.२५ रत्ती सफ़ेद मूंगा अनामिका में मंगलवार  को उसकी नक्षत्र में धारण करें !
> ०२- आप ५ मुखी, ०३ मुखी, ०८मुखि, एवं ०९मुखि शुद्ध प्राण प्रतिष्ठित  रुद्राक्ष स्वयम धारण करे !
> ०३ किसी भी मॉस के शुक्ल पक्ष कि पंचमी को आप ब्रत करे !
> ०४- त्र्येम्बकेश्वर्  ाथ जाकर आप कालसर्प दोष कि शान्ति करवा लें !
> ०५- सांप की रक्षा करें !
> ०६- आप आमावस्या को शिव लिंग पर एक चांदी कि नागिन का जोड़ा रखकर दूध  की धारा शिव लिंग पर चढ़ाएं जिससे नागिन का जोड़ा बह जाय !
> ०७ कम से कम माह में एक दिन शिव योग के दिन आप रुद्राभिषेक   जरुर कराएं !
> ...


धन्यवाद मित्र, आपकी जानकारी उत्तम है पुनः धन्यवाद

----------


## kooldav

thanks very much !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> thanks very much !!!!!!!!!!!!


आपकी प्रेषाणी बिना खर्च के कम करना ही मेरा उद्देस्य है, सभी का स्वागत है, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> namashkar panditji 
> krupya Rudrax ke bare me jankari de 
> Gyanvardhak sutra ke liye Badhai swikar kare  +


नमस्कार जी बहुत जल्दी ही रुद्राक्ष पे विस्तृत जानकारी के लिये नया सूत्र बनाऊँगा .....फोरम पे आते रहे , धन्यवाद

----------


## Mahendra2020

MAhendra
 22-02-1985
 NOkha Rajasthan

 time 09:20:10 AM

 Meri Gov. job lagegi ya nahi.. Kya meri 2 baar marge hogi kya oe mera subh time kab aayga

----------


## shikha_rawat

मंत्र जो आपकी जिंदगी बदल सकते है --kya ye sach me ho sakta hain..

----------


## kolkata

Your Name:ashi

Gender(male/female):male

Date of birth(ddyyyy):3-jan-1982

Time of birth(hhss:am/pm):00:35am(2 aur 3)ke raat ko


Place of birth:sahibganj

State :sahibganj

Country:india

----------


## kolkata

Your Name:ashi

Gender(male/female):male

Date of birth(ddyyyy):3-jan-1982

Time of birth(hhss:am/pm):00:35am(2 aur 3)ke raat ko


Place of birth:sahibganj

State :jharkhand.

Country:india

----------


## lallal

बहोत ही अछा सूत्र हे 

मेरा नाम रत्तन लाल , जनम तिथि ०१-०३-१९६७ , समय सुबह ७ बजे , स्थान डेल्ही हे.

परशन -कई  दोस्तों को को पैसा उधार दिया हुआ हे  पर कोई भी मेरी जरुरत पर पैसा वापस नहीं कर रहा सम्बन्द भी ख़राब हो रहे हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद शुक्ल पक्ष की दशमी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 22 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 16 तदनुसार बुधवार, 7 सितंबर, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : पू.षा.        राशि : धनु              

राहुकाल : दोपहर 12.00 बजे से 1.30 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, बुध, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन    गुरु - मेष     शनि  - कन्या  

राहु - वृश्चिक     केतु - वृष

यात्रा - आज ईशान कोण उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करना अनुकूल नहीं रहेगा। आज आपको पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन साबुत धनिया चबाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Your Name:ashi
> 
> Gender(male/female):male
> 
> Date of birth(ddyyyy):3-jan-1982
> 
> Time of birth(hhss:am/pm):00:35am(2 aur 3)ke raat ko
> 
> 
> ...





> Your Name:ashi
> 
> Gender(male/female):male
> 
> Date of birth(ddyyyy):3-jan-1982
> 
> Time of birth(hhss:am/pm):00:35am(2 aur 3)ke raat ko
> 
> 
> ...




मित्र आपको जवाब पेज नंबर 72 मैं दिया जा चुका है देख ले ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहोत ही अछा सूत्र हे 
> 
> मेरा नाम रत्तन लाल , जनम तिथि ०१-०३-१९६७ , समय सुबह ७ बजे , स्थान डेल्ही हे.
> 
> परशन -कई  दोस्तों को को पैसा उधार दिया हुआ हे  पर कोई भी मेरी जरुरत पर पैसा वापस नहीं कर रहा सम्बन्द भी ख़राब हो रहे हे


मित्र आप गुरुवार को किसी को उधार ना दे, रुके हुवे धन की प्राप्ति के लिये लाल किताब मैं लिखा ये आसान उपाय करे 

फंसा हुआ धन वापिस लेने के लिए :
यदि आपकी रकम कहीं फंस गई है और पैसे वापिस नहीं मिल रहे तो आप रोज़ सुबह नहाने के पश्चात लाल वस्त्र धारण कर या लाल रुमाल साथ मैं रख के  सूरज को जल अर्पण करें ,  उस जल में 11 बीज लाल मिर्च के डाल दें तथा सूर्य भगवान से पैसे वापिसी की प्रार्थना करें , इसके साथ ही “ओम आदित्याय नमः “ का जाप करें !

----------


## Rajeev

वाह मित्र अब तो सब यहाँ अपनी जन्मकुंडली भी देने लगे है |
एक बार फिर से इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी ओर से ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएँ |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वाह मित्र अब तो सब यहाँ अपनी जन्मकुंडली भी देने लगे है |
> एक बार फिर से इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी ओर से ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएँ |


धन्यवाद राजीव जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांग
भाद्रपद शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वादशी, विक्रम संवत्  2068, भाद्रपद मास की 24 प्रविष्ठे,

शक संवत् 1933, भाद्रपद 18 तदनुसार शुक्रवार, 9 सितंबर, सन् 2011 ई.।

नक्षत्र : श्रवण        चन्द्रमा : मकर     

राहुकाल :  प्रात:10.30 बजे से 12.00 बजे तक

प्रात:कालीन लग्न -  सिंह    सूर्य, बुध, शुक्र - सिंह 

मंगल - मिथुन     गुरु - मेष     शनि  - कन्या   

राहु - वृश्चिक      केतु - वृष

यात्रा - आज दक्षिण-पश्चिम  की यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। आज के दिन दही खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## kkverm

Dear sir.
kripya mujhe ye bataye k main kab tak apni life me kamyab ho jaoonga.
or mujhe kya business krna chahiye.
mera email id hai : kapilverma@mail.com, kapil31verma@gmail.com
thanks
kapil





> नि: शुल्क लाल किताब कुण्डली और उपाय
> 
> Your Name: Kapil Verma
> 
> Gender(male/female): Male
> 
> Date of birth(dd:mm:yyyy): 31-10-1976
> 
> Time of birth(hh:mm:ss:am/pm): 7.30 pm
> ...


 India

----------


## lalji1964

महेंद्र जी आपकी कुंडली में काल सर्प दोष है ! आपका सप्तमेश बुध ब्ययगत भाव में है तथा सप्तम भाव का करक शुक्र मंगल के साथ लग्न में है जो बहुत ही उन्मादी काम का द्योतक है ! मंगल ,राहू अधिष्ठित राशि का स्वामी होने के कारण इस कुकृत्य को और बढ़ावा दे रहा है !आपके नवमांश में सप्तमेश बुध, उसका कारक शुक्र और राहू अधिष्ठित राशि का स्वामी मंगल , ये तीनो ग्रह ब्ययगत भाव में है ! जो आपकी मज्जा ,शक्ति और लक्ष्मी तीनो को किसी एनी के लिए लुटा दे रहा है !यही कारण है कि आप अपनी पत्नी को तृप्त नहीं कर पा रहे है ! आप निम्न उपाय करें --- 
०१- चांदी में कम से कम ९.२५ रत्ती सफ़ेद मूंगा अनामिका में मंगलवार को उसकी नक्षत्र में धारण करें ! 
०२- आप ५ मुखी, ०३ मुखी, ०८मुखि, एवं ०९मुखि शुद्ध प्राण प्रतिष्ठित रुद्राक्ष स्वयम धारण करे ! 
०३ किसी भी मॉस के शुक्ल पक्ष कि पंचमी को आप ब्रत करे ! 
०४- त्र्येम्बकेश्वर्  ाथ जाकर आप कालसर्प दोष कि शान्ति करवा लें ! 
०५- सांप की रक्षा करें ! 
०६- आप आमावस्या को शिव लिंग पर एक चांदी कि नागिन का जोड़ा रखकर दूध की धारा शिव लिंग पर चढ़ाएं जिससे नागिन का जोड़ा बह जाय ! 
०७ कम से कम माह में एक दिन शिव योग के दिन आप रुद्राभिषेक जरुर कराएं ! 
०८- "नव नागाय विद्महे काल राजाय धीमहि तन्नो सर्प: प्रचोदयात "मन्त्र का प्रतिदिन स्नानकर १०८ बार सफ़ेद चन्दन कि माला से जप करें ! 

lalji1964

----------


## lalji1964

> बहोत ही अछा सूत्र हे 
> 
> मेरा नाम रत्तन लाल , जनम तिथि ०१-०३-१९६७ , समय सुबह ७ बजे , स्थान डेल्ही हे.
> 
> परशन -कई  दोस्तों को को पैसा उधार दिया हुआ हे  पर कोई भी मेरी जरुरत पर पैसा वापस नहीं कर रहा सम्बन्द भी ख़राब हो रहे हे



किसी माह के शुक्ल पक्ष से शुरू करें --- शनिवार को सूर्योदय के बाद जामुन के पेड़ की जड़ में एक गिलास कच्चा दूध अर्पित करें ! ४७ शनिवार तक करें ! परिणाम सामने आयेगा !

----------


## lallal

> मित्र आप गुरुवार को किसी को उधार ना दे, रुके हुवे धन की प्राप्ति के लिये लाल किताब मैं लिखा ये आसान उपाय करे 
> 
> फंसा हुआ धन वापिस लेने के लिए :
> यदि आपकी रकम कहीं फंस गई है और पैसे वापिस नहीं मिल रहे तो आप रोज़ सुबह नहाने के पश्चात लाल वस्त्र धारण कर या लाल रुमाल साथ मैं रख के  सूरज को जल अर्पण करें ,  उस जल में 11 बीज लाल मिर्च के डाल दें तथा सूर्य भगवान से पैसे वापिसी की प्रार्थना करें , इसके साथ ही “ओम आदित्याय नमः “ का जाप करें !


mantar ka jaap kab aur kese karna he

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धर्म विभाग पुनः खुलने पे नियामको का आभार ....सदस्य गण आप पहले की भांति अपनी समस्या मुझे भेज सकते है , मैं मदद करने कि कोशिश करूंगा, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> mantar ka jaap kab aur kese karna he


मित्र सूर्योदय के समय, सूर्य को जल अर्पित करते हुये 7 बार मंत्रोचार करे , लाल वस्त्र धारण कर ले , या लाल रुमाल साथ मैं रख ले ॥  धन्यवाद

----------


## Lalita6888

मेरा दोस्त सब के साथ बहुत गुस्सा करता है. कोई ऐसा मंत्र है जो उसका क्रोध जल्दी शांत हो .
thanks

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा दोस्त सब के साथ बहुत गुस्सा करता है. कोई ऐसा मंत्र है जो उसका क्रोध जल्दी शांत हो .
> thanks


जी मित्र उन्हे बोले की रोज रात को चंफर्मा को केवल प्रणाम कर ले ....ॐ चंद्रमाय नमः मंत्र के साथ , मून स्टोन को चांदी मैं बनवा के सोमवार को धारण करे

----------


## Lalita6888

moon stone कितना रति का

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> moon stone कितना रति का


डेट ऑफ बर्थ समय अवम स्थान बताये ॥

----------


## sushilnkt

भाया भगवान् को फेविकोल लगा हुआ हे 
ऐसे केसे किस्मत, जिन्दगी, भविष्य, बदल देगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाया भगवान् को फेविकोल लगा हुआ हे 
> ऐसे केसे किस्मत, जिन्दगी, भविष्य, बदल देगा


भाई इस बात का जवाब तो अनेकों बार दे चुका हूँ , फिर से देख ले .....






> मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
> लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई इस बात का जवाब तो अनेकों बार दे चुका हूँ , फिर से देख ले .....


ही ही ही ही ही ही
रटा रटाया ................ ही बोलता हे कभी तो मन से बोल दिया कर

----------


## Lalita6888

20/01/1988 जन्म की तारीख
जगह नागौर
राशि मकर
समय नहीं पता है
सेक्स महिला

----------


## sushilnkt

> 20/01/1988 जन्म की तारीख
> जगह नागौर
> राशि मकर
> समय नहीं पता है
> सेक्स महिला


क्या जाना चाहती हे आप अपने बारे में 
उसके बारे में तो लिखो ..
प्रॉब्लम क्या हे आप को ...

----------


## Lalita6888

मैं जिसे पूछना वह जवाब देगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 20/01/1988 जन्म की तारीख
> जगह नागौर
> राशि मकर
> समय नहीं पता है
> सेक्स महिला


मित्र जवाब कल सुबह तक मिल जायेगा ॥

----------


## Lalita6888

महोदय, aaj ka din pura ho gaya he or muje kis ungli me moon stone pahanana he wo bhi bata dena

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> महोदय, aaj ka din pura ho gaya he or muje kis ungli me moon stone pahanana he wo bhi bata dena


मित्र आप तीन रत्ती का मून स्टोन चांदी मैं बनवा के दाहिने हाथ की सबसे छोटी उँगली मैं पूर्णमाशी की रात को चंद्र दर्शन करते हुवे धारण करे , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Amigo.

एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो चंदर भैया  कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो चंदर भैया  कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.


धन्यवाद भाई ....आपका स्वागत है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को चित्रगुप्त पूजा ओर भईया दूज की बधाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी पंचांगकार्तिक शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया,  विक्रम संवत्  2068, कार्तिक मास की 13 प्रविष्ठी,शक संवत् 1933, कार्तिक 7 तदनुसार  शनिवार, 29 october 2011 ई.  

नक्षत्र : अनुराधा              राशि : वृश्चिक                राहुकाल : प्रात: 9.00 से 10.30 बजे तकप्रात:कालीन लग्न -  तुला      सूर्य, बुध - तुला  मंगल - कर्क             गुरु - मेष           शुक्र, राहु- वृश्चिक       शनि  - कन्या     केतु - वृष 


यात्रा - आज उत्तर-पूर्व यानि ईशान कोण में यात्रा ठीक नहीं मानी गयी है। आज आपको उत्तर दिशा में यात्रा करनी चाहिए। शनिवार के दिन अदरक चबा कर जाना चाहिये। लाभ ही लाभ मिलेगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपाय
अगर विवाह में विलम्ब हो रहा है तो 
     ये आसान सा उपाय करे, यदि आपके विवाह में विलंब हो रहा हो, अच्छे रिश्ते हाथ से निकलते जा रहे हो तो शनिवार के दिन राहु काल के दौरान बिना किसी को बताएं सात नीले पुष्प लकड़ी से जमीन खोदकर उसमें दबा दें। ऐसा 7 शनिवार करें। राहुकाल समानयत: शनिवार को भारतीय समयानुसार  प्रात: 9.00 से 10.30 बजे तक रहता है ॥

----------


## msangani

Good After noon sir/Madam 


Many many think with your mantra 


since long time i have one my problem that i have sames 12 acre  land but i want to change my village and my land but so many time i have try my level best but still i have fail to change my village so finally  i want change my village and my land and i want to buy another land the same whatever i have so kindly give what the best solution for me about this matter

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Good After noon sir/Madam 
> 
> 
> Many many think with your mantra 
> 
> 
> since long time i have one my problem that i have sames 12 acre  land but i want to change my village and my land but so many time i have try my level best but still i have fail to change my village so finally  i want change my village and my land and i want to buy another land the same whatever i have so kindly give what the best solution for me about this matter



मित्र जहां तक मुझे समझ मैं आया आप अपनी पुरानी जमीन बेचकर नयी जमीन खरीदना चाहती है , जिसमे आप नाकाम रही/रहे  है , कृपया अपना पूरा नाम डेट ऑफ बर्थ , समय , शहर बताये , यहा नहीं बताना है तो मुझे पर्सनल मेसेज कर दे, धन्यवाद

----------


## lotus1782

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है 

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है 
> 
> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है


स्वागत है भाई .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूर्य उपासना पर्व छठ की सभी मित्रो को बधाई ॥

----------


## sharad1

मेरा जन्म तारीख है ०६/११/१९७४ टाइम है रात १ बजे शनिबार
मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
कुछलोग देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये जिसे मेरा ओडर आने लगे और कोई काम केंसल न हो दोकान चालू रहे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा जन्म तारीख है ०६/११/१९७४ टाइम है रात १ बजे शनिबार
> मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
> कुछलोग देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये जिसे मेरा ओडर आने लगे और कोई काम केंसल न हो दोकान चालू रहे


जरूर मित्र कल तक का समय दे ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा जन्म तारीख है ०६/११/१९७४ टाइम है रात १ बजे शनिबार
> मेरा फोटो का दोकान है मेरा मेरी परेशानी है की मेरे दोकान पर सब शादी फोटोग्राफी करने के लिए रेट लेके जाते है लेकिन फोटो का ओडर नहीं देते
> कुछलोग देंगे बोलते है लेकिन फिर देते नहीं इसका कोई मन्त्र होतो बतादिजिये जिसे मेरा ओडर आने लगे और कोई काम केंसल न हो दोकान चालू रहे


मित्र आपने कई महीने पहले भी ये प्रश्न किया था , मैंने देट ऑफ बर्थ मांगी थी , अब आपने दी है ...धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री चन्द्रशेखर जी अगर आप की इजाजत होतो आप के सूत्र पर अति उपयोगी बातें में भी प्रेषित करू

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आदरणीय मित्र श्री चन्द्रशेखर जी अगर आप की इजाजत होतो आप के सूत्र पर अति उपयोगी बातें में भी प्रेषित करू


मित्र आपके विचारो का हार्दिक स्वागत है , कुछ सीखने को ही मिलेगा, ......जल्द ही जानकारी दे मित्र ।

----------


## Shri Vijay

:bloom: आदरणीय मित्रों पितृदोष निवारक सरल उपाय :-१).प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त के समय एक छोटी सी कटोरी में गाय का कच्चा दूध लेकर घर में जहा पेय जल का स्थान हो वहा पर दोनों समय रखें एवं गाय के घी का एक दीपक भी रखें l आप देखेंगे की कुछ ही समय में आश्चर्यजनक रूप से घर में सुख शांति और समृद्धि का अनुभव करेगें l :bloom:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आदरणीय मित्रों पितृदोष निवारक सरल उपाय :-१).प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त के समय एक छोटी सी कटोरी में गाय का कच्चा दूध लेकर घर में जहा पेय जल का स्थान हो वहा पर दोनों समय रखें एवं गाय के घी का एक दीपक भी रखें l आप देखेंगे की कुछ ही समय में आश्चर्यजनक रूप से घर में सुख शांति और समृद्धि का अनुभव करेगें l


बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है, आपको साधुवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 13.9.1982 है मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 13.9.1982 है मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये


जरूर मित्र खुशी होगी 2-3 दिन का समय दे भाई जी । धन्यवाद , साथ ही जन्म का समय भी दे

----------


## RANAJI1982

> जरूर मित्र खुशी होगी 2-3 दिन का समय दे भाई जी । धन्यवाद , साथ ही जन्म का समय भी दे


मित्र मदद के लिये धन्यवाद ! टाइम है जी सुबह 8 बजे का

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मदद के लिये धन्यवाद ! टाइम है जी सुबह 8 बजे का


हार्दिक स्वागत है आपका मित्र ।

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये


समय भी बता दे, श्रीमान , धन्यवाद

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya

----------


## Shri Vijay

ll हरी ॐ ll

आदरणीय मित्रों जिनके जीवन को परेशानियों, अशांति, कार्य में बाधा, नुकसान, दरिद्रता आदि ने घेर रक्खा हो तो पेश हें उनके लिए एक आसान सा सरल उपाय :-
 * नित्य प्रात: काल सूर्योदय एवं संध्याकाल सूर्यास्त के समय में एक चपटी शक्कर घर के मुख्य द्वार बाहर की तरफ पहले दाहिनी और फिर एक चपटी शक्कर बाहर की तरफ बाई तरफ छोड़ दे, एवं एक धुप बत्ती ५ बार गायत्री मंत्र बोलते हुए पुरे घर में ५ बार घुमाएँ l अब धुप बत्ती को अपने इष्टदेवता के सामने रक्खे l
* यही प्रयोग अपने कार्य स्थल पर भी करे आप देखेंगे की  कुछ ही समय में आपको आश्चर्यजनक परिणाम प्राप्त होने लगेंगे, सफलता ही सफलता हासिल होंगी l
 ** क्रपया उत्तम परिणाम के लिए धुप बत्ती ही करे अगरबत्ती ना करे l **

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री विजय बाबू का हार्दिक अभिनंदन आशा है वे अपने ज्ञान को हमेशा ही हम सबसे बाटेगे ,

----------


## devkasnia

भाई  एक समस्या ह मेरी में और मेरा परिवार दुखी ह क्या आप मेरी मदद कर सकते ह
की  में एक  साधारन परिवार से हु और हमारे घर में असान्ति ह और हमारे पशु बीमार
रहते ह और कोई न कोई प्रोबुलम रहती ह आप मेरी हेल्प करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई  एक समस्या ह मेरी में और मेरा परिवार दुखी ह क्या आप मेरी मदद कर सकते ह
> की  में एक  साधारन परिवार से हु और हमारे घर में असान्ति ह और हमारे पशु बीमार
> रहते ह और कोई न कोई प्रोबुलम रहती ह आप मेरी हेल्प करे


मित्र कोशिश जरूर करूंगा हो सके तो आप देट ऑफ बर्थ ओर समय बता दे, धन्यवाद

----------


## devkasnia

भाई वो तो नहीं ह मेरी और न ही किसी परिवार को याद ह

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई वो तो नहीं ह मेरी और न ही किसी परिवार को याद ह


तो मित्र आप श्री विजय जी के बताए उपाय को अपनाए बहुत ही आसान है 

ll हरी ॐ ll

आदरणीय मित्रों जिनके जीवन को परेशानियों, अशांति, कार्य में बाधा, नुकसान, दरिद्रता आदि ने घेर रक्खा हो तो पेश हें उनके लिए एक आसान सा सरल उपाय :-
* नित्य प्रात: काल सूर्योदय एवं संध्याकाल सूर्यास्त के समय में एक चपटी शक्कर घर के मुख्य द्वार बाहर की तरफ पहले दाहिनी और फिर एक चपटी शक्कर बाहर की तरफ बाई तरफ छोड़ दे, एवं एक धुप बत्ती ५ बार गायत्री मंत्र बोलते हुए पुरे घर में ५ बार घुमाएँ l अब धुप बत्ती को अपने इष्टदेवता के सामने रक्खे l
* यही प्रयोग अपने कार्य स्थल पर भी करे आप देखेंगे की कुछ ही समय में आपको आश्चर्यजनक परिणाम प्राप्त होने लगेंगे, सफलता ही सफलता हासिल होंगी l
** क्रपया उत्तम परिणाम के लिए धुप बत्ती ही करे अगरबत्ती ना करे l **

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## devkasnia

में इस मन्त्र को प्रयोग करता हु धन्येवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> में इस मन्त्र को प्रयोग करता हु धन्येवाद


मित्र बताईगा जरूर, आपकी मदद कर खुशी होगी

----------


## Shri Vijay

ll श्री राम ll ll श्री राम ll ll श्री राम ll
 ll जय श्री राम ll
 निम्नोक्त श्री हनुमानजी के बारह नामो की महिमा 
 * प्रात: काल सोकर उठते ही बिस्तर पर ही इन बारह नामों को ११बार जपने वाला व्यक्ति दीर्घायु होता हें l
 * नित्य नियम के समय नामस्मरण करने से ईष्ट की प्राप्ति होती हें l
 * नित्य दोपहर विजय महूर्त (१२ बजकर ३९ मिनट ) में नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति लक्ष्मीवान होता हें l
 * नित्य संध्याकाल में नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति परिवरिक सुखों से तृप्त होता हें l 
 * नित्य रात्रि को सोते समय नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति शत्रुजित होता हें l
 * नित्य निरंतर नामस्मरण करने वाले व्यक्ति की श्री हनुमानजी दसो दिशाओ से रक्षा करते हें , सुख समृधि की प्राप्ति होती हें l

ll श्री राम ll ll श्री राम ll ll श्री राम ll
 ll जय श्री राम ll
 श्री हनुमानजी के बारह नाम 
 १.) श्री हनुमान
 २.) श्री अंजनी सुनूँ 
 ३.) श्री वायु पुत्र 
 ४.) श्री महाबल 
 ५.) श्री रामेष्ट 
 ६.) श्री फाल्गुन सख 
 ७.) श्री पिंगाक्ष 
 ८.) श्री अमित विक्रम 
 ९.) श्री उदधि क्रमण
 १०.) श्री सीता शोक विनाशन 
 ११.) श्री लक्ष्मण प्राण दाता
 १२.) श्री दस ग्रीव दर्पहा

----------


## unglibaaz

लगे रहो मित्रो , बहुत खूब लाजवाब , उंगलिया रुक गयी , इस तरह के आदर्श सूत्र ब्नेगे तो कोई उंगलीबाज़ बदमाशी नहीं करेगा, ॐ गणेशाय नमः

सूत्र के लिए विजय जी को हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

> लगे रहो मित्रो , बहुत खूब लाजवाब , उंगलिया रुक गयी , इस तरह के आदर्श सूत्र ब्नेगे तो कोई उंगलीबाज़ बदमाशी नहीं करेगा, ॐ गणेशाय नमः
> 
> सूत्र के लिए विजय जी को हार्दिक धन्यवाद


मित्र श्री अन्गुलिबाज जी आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद, परन्तु असली धन्यवाद के पात्र तो श्री चंद्रशेखर जी हें यह सूत्र तो श्री चंद्रशेखर जी का ही हें l

----------


## unglibaaz

> मित्र श्री अन्गुलिबाज जी आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद, परन्तु असली धन्यवाद के पात्र तो श्री चंद्रशेखर जी हें यह सूत्र तो श्री चंद्रशेखर जी का ही हें l


जी अच्छा श्रीमान , बस आप लोग यूं ही भला करते रहे, बिलकुल ही पाखंड ओर कुरीति से दूर ले जाता उत्तम सूत्र है , सभी को धन्यवाद ,।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र मैं पधारे हुये सभी मित्रो का हार्दिक अभिनंदन , प्रभु आप सब का नव वर्ष मंगलमय करे, ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ नमः शिवाय

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Chandrshekhar

नीलिमा जी को भी हार्दिक शुभकामनाए नव वर्ष मैं सफलता की

----------


## anusang

नववर्ष की सभी को शुभकामनायें। क्या आप मुझे छोटे बच्चों के मुह में छालों को ठीक करनें का कोई मंत्र बताने की कृपा करेंगें। आपने कई मन्त्र बतायें हैं उन सभी के लिये बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। कृपया उन सब की एक सूची कहीं एक जगह देने की अगर व्यवस्था हो जाये तो कितना अच्छा होगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नववर्ष की सभी को शुभकामनायें। क्या आप मुझे छोटे बच्चों के मुह में छालों को ठीक करनें का कोई मंत्र बताने की कृपा करेंगें। आपने कई मन्त्र बतायें हैं उन सभी के लिये बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। कृपया उन सब की एक सूची कहीं एक जगह देने की अगर व्यवस्था हो जाये तो कितना अच्छा होगा।


मित्र छमा चाहूँगा , ऐसा मंत्र मेरे पास नहीं है, आपसे गुजारिश है की बच्चे को जल्द से जल्द योग्य चिकित्सक को दिखाये , आपका नव वर्ष भी मंगलमय हो मित्र । 

सारे मंत्र को काफी समय मैं देखने हेतु इस लिंक पे जाये 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/arch...hp/t-3802.html

ये पूरा सूत्र मात्र 4 पेज मैं इस लिंक पे मोजूद है, धन्यवाद

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
 mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
>  mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye


मित्र कुछ इंतजार करे आप, कुछ समय लगेगा मित्र

----------


## Shri Vijay

ll  हरी ॐ  ll
कई प्रकार के कष्टों से मुक्तिदाता मंत्र :-
ॐ नम: वज्र का कोठा l जिसमे पिंड हमारा पेठा ll
इश्वर कुंजी l ब्रह्म का ताला ll
मेरे आठों याम का यती l हनुमंत रखवाला ll

नित्य नियम पूर्वक ११ बार करे l

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
>  mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye


मित्र आपकी जन्म तिथि ओर समय को पंचांग मैं देखने से प्रतीत होता है की आप की चंद्र राही मीन राशि  है, आप निम्न साधारण से उपाय करे , गुरुदेव अवश्य ही आप पे कृपा करेंगे 

क्या ना करे 
1) बुज़र्गों का कभी अपमान ना करे 
2) गुरुवार को शाकाहार ही अपनाए, पीली चिजे खाने की कोशिश करे 
3)गुरुवार को धन उधार ना दे 

क्या करे 

1)हर दिन प्रति दिन संभव ना हो तो गुरुवार को हल्दी की माला पे 7 माला ॐ गुरवे नमः 
की जाप करे 

2) गुरुवार को शाम को सूर्यास्त के समय जङी- भारंगी (बनमेठी) पीले कपरे मैं बांध के धारण करे, य आपको पूजा पाठ की दुकान मैं 2-3 रुपए मैं मिल जाएगी 
3)हर गुरुवार की शाम किसी मंदिर मैं बुजुर्गो को चने की दाल, घी, पीला फूल, पीला वस्त्र, हल्दी, पुस्तक , पीला फल आदि दान करे
4) गुरुवार को गाय को चने की दाल अपने हाथो से खिलाये , पीली गाय हो तो अतिउत्तम 
5) घर मैं बुजुर्गो का विशेष ध्यान रखे । 
6) पीले वस्त्र धारण करे, या पीली रुमाल साथ रखे 
7) माथे पे काली हल्दी /साधारण हल्दी का रोज तिलक लगाए 
आशा है प्रभु आपकी मदद करेंगे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यह भी ध्यान रखे की उक्त सभी उपाय, सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति का राजपथ नहीं है बल्कि सहयोगी पगडंडी है / राजपथ तो वस्तुतः सम्बंधित विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए किया गया सार्थक श्रम और निरंतरता है / उपरोक्त विधियां और उपचार मात्र से किसी विषय अथवा वस्तु की प्राप्ति की कामना करना सर्वथा व्यर्थ है
लेकिन हमेसा इस बात का ध्यान रखे की सभी मंत्र संस्कृत मैं होते है, इसका सही उच्चारण के लिए संस्कृत की जानकारी होना आव्सय्क है, मंत्रो या उपायों को निजी जीवन मैं प्रयोग मैं लाने से पहले किसी मन्त्र या संस्कृत के जानकार से जानकारी ले के अपने विवेक से इसके गुण दोस् को समझ के ही उपयोग करे. अन्यथा हानी भी हो सकती है....

----------


## usha chauhan

बहुत अच्छे मित्र सूत्र बहुत लाजवाब है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 13.9.1982 है मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये





> मित्र मदद के लिये धन्यवाद ! टाइम है जी सुबह 8 बजे का


मित्र आपकी जन्म तिथि ओर समय को पंचांग मैं देखने से प्रतीत होता है की आप की चंद्र राही मिथुन  राशि है, आप निम्न साधारण से उपाय करे , गुरुदेव अवश्य ही आप पे कृपा करेंगे 

क्या करे 

1)हर रोज या बुधवार को रुद्राक्ष की माला पे ॐ लम्बोदराय नमः, ॐ श्री बुधाय नमः इस मंत्र को भगवान गणेश पे दूब अर्पित कर 108 बार उच्चार्ण करे 
2)जङी - विधारा धारण करे हरे कपरे मैं बांधकर बुधवार को सूर्य उदय के पहले , य आपको पूजा पाठ की दुकान मैं 2-3 रुपए मैं मिल जाएगी
3) बुधवार को हरी घास गाय को दे 
4)बुधवार को , , खांड, घी, हरा कपङा, सफेद फुल, कपूर, शस्त्र, फल...इत्यादी..दान कर सकते है 
5) हरी रुमाल कम से कम हमेशा साथ रखे 

क्या ना करे 

किसी काम मैं उकताये नहीं, जितनी जोश से काम चालू किया है, उससे दुगने जोश से करे , बुधवार को हरी सब्जी का सेवन करके घर से निकले, प्रभु अवश्य ही आपकी मदद करेंगे

----------


## snsharma123

> दोस्तों मुझे पता है अभी इस वक्त जो लोग इन्टरनेट पे बेठे है उनमे से करीब ४० % लोगो को अभी ये समस्या हो रही होगी तो वो अभी हाथो हाथ इसे अजमा के देख ले.


दोस्तों तिन यंत्र है जंत्र , मंत्र , तंत्र  इनमे मन्त्र क्रिया सम्पूर्ण सुखकारी है ! बाकि जन्तर भी कुछ हद तक ठीक है ! परन्तु तंत्र विद्या बहुत ही ख़राब है इसका सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए न ही इसे बढ़ावा देना चाहिए मन्त्र विद्या बहुत ही सरल. सीधी, सही, और शिग्र फलदायक होती है! मंत्रो में यदि कोई आशुद्धि भी हो जाये तो उसका निदान है जबकि ताँता में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है

----------


## Neelima

> दोस्तों तिन यंत्र है जंत्र , मंत्र , तंत्र  इनमे मन्त्र क्रिया सम्पूर्ण सुखकारी है ! बाकि जन्तर भी कुछ हद तक ठीक है ! परन्तु तंत्र विद्या बहुत ही ख़राब है इसका सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए न ही इसे बढ़ावा देना चाहिए मन्त्र विद्या बहुत ही सरल. सीधी, सही, और शिग्र फलदायक होती है! मंत्रो में यदि कोई आशुद्धि भी हो जाये तो उसका निदान है जबकि ताँता में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है


एस॰एन॰शर्मा जी, 
*तंत्र क्या होता है ?*

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
 mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye


Mene jo Q. pucha apne to uska ans nahi dya h... meri kundli me kya 2 marige likhi h kya & talak hoga ya nahii... pls reply

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
>  mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye
> 
> 
> Mene jo Q. pucha apne to uska ans nahi dya h... meri kundli me kya 2 marige likhi h kya & talak hoga ya nahii... pls reply


मित्र जी आपको कई महीने पहले भी बता चुका हूँ की तलाक केसे हो, कुंडली मैं शादी कब होगी , कब भाग्य उदय होगा, आदि बातों से मैं दूर रहता हूँ, आपके समय को शुभ बनाने का बिलकुल ही सरल उपाय दे दिया है, आशा है प्रभु आपकी हर मदद करेगे ।

----------


## Dubicate

कोई ऐसा मन्त्र है जिससे गुस्से पे काबू पाया जाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई ऐसा मन्त्र है जिससे गुस्से पे काबू पाया जाये


जी हाँ बिलकुल साधारण मंत्र है हमेशा जाप कर सकते है 

ॐ चंद्रमाये नमः ।

----------


## Dubicate

> जी हाँ बिलकुल साधारण मंत्र है हमेशा जाप कर सकते है 
> 
> ॐ चंद्रमाये नमः ।


सुक्रिया जनाब

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुक्रिया जनाब


आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## Mahendra2020

tnx bhut bhut

----------


## xman

मित्र मुझे किसी से एक तरफा प्रेम है मैं चाहता हूँ की उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये

हालाँकि मैं उससे न तो शादी करना चाहता हूँ और न ही सेक्स

बस इतना चाहता हूँ की उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये और उसको प्रेम का अहसास 

मित्र ऐसा कोई मंत्र हो तो मुझे अवश्य बताएं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कानूनी मामले को शांत ओर अपने पक्ष मैं करने का आसान उपाय । 

सोमवार के दिन लहसुनिया की बनी शिवलिंग अपने पूजा घर मैं स्थापित कर ,,नित्य उसकी पूजा आराधना करे ।

----------


## Lookmaan

चोलेस्टेरोल घटाने का कोई मन्त्र हो तो बताऔ

----------


## xman

> चोलेस्टेरोल घटाने का कोई मन्त्र हो तो बताऔ


कोलेस्ट्रोल  घटने के लिए सुबह शाम व्यायाम करो मित्र

----------


## calvitf

> चोलेस्टेरोल घटाने का कोई मन्त्र हो तो बताऔ


कोलेस्ट्राल घटाने का मंत्र 

दोनों टाइम एक एक रोटी कम खाओ प्यारे 
बेकरी आइटम के साथ तेल घी भी छोड़ना होगा 
2या3 कली लहसुन बासी मुह टमाटर रोज  खाओ प्यारे 
बैठने या लेटने को छोड़ो रोज 2से3 किमी चलना होगा

----------


## Lookmaan

चन्द्रशेखर महारज टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन को बढाने वाला कोई मन्त्र होतो मुजे बताओ (ये हारमोन बोले तो कामदेव महाराज, अब इनको प्रशन्न करने का मन्त्र तो होगा ही.... हीही हीही)

----------


## Lookmaan

धन्नवाद पहले बाली समस्या के हल के लिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्द्रशेखर महारज टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन को बढाने वाला कोई मन्त्र होतो मुजे बताओ (ये हारमोन बोले तो कामदेव महाराज, अब इनको प्रशन्न करने का मन्त्र तो होगा ही.... हीही हीही)


मित्र हर चीज मैं ही ही ही अच्छा नहीं होता ,,आप काफी बीमार लगते है ,,अनुभवी डॉक्टर के पास जाये ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

_फोरम के एक  मित्र की समस्या 
अब मेरी समस्या मैने अभी कुछ दिन पहले एक गाडी निकलवायी थी जो कि मैने एक जगह फ़िक्स पैसो मे परमानेन्ट लगा दी थी पर २२ दिन के बाद ही मेरी गाडी को बिना कारण के ही हटा दिया गया और ना तो मुझे उसके बाद कोई गाडी के लिये काम ही मिला और मैने जिस जगह भी काम के लिये प्रयास किया मगर सब फ़ेल क्या इस तरह से मै परेशान हो गयाहूं ! क्या वास्तव मे अगर ऎसा है तो इस्का उपाय क्या है ! 
_date of birth--13-9-1982 TIME-8.30 AM

----------


## loverboymonty

name kulwant singh
d.o.b 08-june 1980
time 07:45 AM
birth Place Patiala near village hadana 


sir me kam karta ho chalta bhi acha hai mera kam par taraki nahi kar paa raha ho me computer center chala raha ho aur me center ke liye jagha karidna chata ho per nahi ban paa rahi paisa nahi hai paisa atta bahut hai par rukta nahi kaya karu

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> _फोरम के एक  मित्र की समस्या 
> अब मेरी समस्या मैने अभी कुछ दिन पहले एक गाडी निकलवायी थी जो कि मैने एक जगह फ़िक्स पैसो मे परमानेन्ट लगा दी थी पर २२ दिन के बाद ही मेरी गाडी को बिना कारण के ही हटा दिया गया और ना तो मुझे उसके बाद कोई गाडी के लिये काम ही मिला और मैने जिस जगह भी काम के लिये प्रयास किया मगर सब फ़ेल क्या इस तरह से मै परेशान हो गयाहूं ! क्या वास्तव मे अगर ऎसा है तो इस्का उपाय क्या है ! 
> _date of birth--13-9-1982 TIME-8.30 AM


मित्र हिन्दू ज्योतिष शास्त्र को आप मेहनत करते समय इसे सहायक पगडंडी के रूप मैं इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो ,,पर आप हमेशा ध्यान रखना की पूर्ण सफलता आपके काम के प्रति किए गये सार्थक प्रयासो से ही संभव होगा ,,सबसे पहले देखे आपके जन्म के समय सोरमंडल की स्थिति -----

दिन --सोमवार 
चंद्र राशि --- मिथुन
*तिथि- एकादशी---( आपके लिये)

**अकरणीय कृत्य - एकादशी को चावल और दलिया नहीं खाना चाहिये। विशेष - एकादशी तिथि बृहस्पति ग्रह की जन्म तिथि है। इसलिये शुभ कृत्यों में वर्जित करनी चाहिये।


*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र हिन्दू ज्योतिष शास्त्र को आप मेहनत करते समय इसे सहायक पगडंडी के रूप मैं इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो ,,पर आप हमेशा ध्यान रखना की पूर्ण सफलता आपके काम के प्रति किए गये सार्थक प्रयासो से ही संभव होगा ,,सबसे पहले देखे आपके जन्म के समय सोरमंडल की स्थिति -----
> 
> दिन --सोमवार 
> चंद्र राशि --- मिथुन
> *तिथि- एकादशी---( आपके लिये)
> 
> **अकरणीय कृत्य - एकादशी को चावल और दलिया नहीं खाना चाहिये। विशेष - एकादशी तिथि बृहस्पति ग्रह की जन्म तिथि है। इसलिये शुभ कृत्यों में वर्जित करनी चाहिये।
> 
> 
> *



मित्र मै ये समझ नही पाया ! इसका मतलब

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र हिन्दू ज्योतिष शास्त्र को आप मेहनत करते समय इसे सहायक पगडंडी के रूप मैं इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो ,,पर आप हमेशा ध्यान रखना की पूर्ण सफलता आपके काम के प्रति किए गये सार्थक प्रयासो से ही संभव होगा ,,सबसे पहले देखे आपके जन्म के समय सोरमंडल की स्थिति -----
> 
> दिन --सोमवार 
> चंद्र राशि --- मिथुन
> *तिथि- एकादशी---( आपके लिये)
> 
> **अकरणीय कृत्य - एकादशी को चावल और दलिया नहीं खाना चाहिये। विशेष - एकादशी तिथि बृहस्पति ग्रह की जन्म तिथि है। इसलिये शुभ कृत्यों में वर्जित करनी चाहिये।
> 
> 
> *


मिथुन राशि ओ क्या शुभ रहता है 
*आपके लिए शुभ रत्न और जङी
रत्न - पन्ना
अगर रत्न धारण करने मैं असमर्थ हो तो कोई बात नहीं जङी - विधारा(काफी सस्ती है* *जङी-बूटी की दुकान मैं 2-3रुपया मैं मिलती है )** धारण करे

हरे कपरे मैं बांधकर
धारण करने का दिन-बुधवार

**मिथुन राशि वालो के बारे मैं पूरी जानकारी

 दान करने हेतु शुभ द्रव्य
आप गणेश जी महाराज को हर बुधवार को 101 दूर्वा अर्पित करे । 
बुधवार को हरी हरी घाश गाय को अपने हाथो से खिलाये । 
*आपको हमेशा जाप करने के लिए अति शुभ मन्त्र

ॐ श्री बुधाय नम:

एक  ये प्रयोग करे 

बुधवार के दिन  कच्चा सूत ले,,उसे पूजा घर मैं गणेश लक्ष्मी की मूर्ति के सामने रखे ,,सुध करे ,,गंगा जल से ,,धूप दीप दिखाये फिर उसको सुध केशर से रंगे ये मंत्र बोलते हुये ,,ॐ गनेशाय नमः ,,ॐ महालक्ष्म्ये नमः ,,101 बार,,,फिर उसे अपनी गाड़ी मैं बांध दे ,,आपके सार्थक  मेहनत का फल मिलना शुरू हो जायेगा ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मै ये समझ नही पाया ! इसका मतलब


मित्र एकादशी तिथि को आपके लिये चावल ,दलिया उपयोग करना ओर नये काम की शुरुवात गुरुवार को करना ज्यादा उपयुक्त नहीं है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> name kulwant singh
> d.o.b 08-june 1980
> time 07:45 AM
> birth Place Patiala near village hadana 
> 
> 
> sir me kam karta ho chalta bhi acha hai mera kam par taraki nahi kar paa raha ho me computer center chala raha ho aur me center ke liye jagha karidna chata ho per nahi ban paa rahi paisa nahi hai paisa atta bahut hai par rukta nahi kaya karu


मित्र देखता हूँ आपके लिये,,,1-2 दिन का समय लगेगा मित्र जी ,,धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र हिन्दू ज्योतिष शास्त्र को आप मेहनत करते समय इसे सहायक पगडंडी के रूप मैं इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो ,,पर आप हमेशा ध्यान रखना की पूर्ण सफलता आपके काम के प्रति किए गये सार्थक प्रयासो से ही संभव होगा ,,सबसे पहले देखे आपके जन्म के समय सोरमंडल की स्थिति -----
> 
> दिन --सोमवार 
> चंद्र राशि --- मिथुन
> *तिथि- एकादशी---( आपके लिये)
> 
> **अकरणीय कृत्य - एकादशी को चावल और दलिया नहीं खाना चाहिये। विशेष - एकादशी तिथि बृहस्पति ग्रह की जन्म तिथि है। इसलिये शुभ कृत्यों में वर्जित करनी चाहिये।
> 
> 
> *





> मिथुन राशि ओ क्या शुभ रहता है 
> *आपके लिए शुभ रत्न और जङी
> रत्न - पन्ना
> अगर रत्न धारण करने मैं असमर्थ हो तो कोई बात नहीं जङी - विधारा(काफी सस्ती है* *जङी-बूटी की दुकान मैं 2-3रुपया मैं मिलती है )** धारण करे
> 
> हरे कपरे मैं बांधकर
> धारण करने का दिन-बुधवार
> 
> **मिथुन राशि वालो के बारे मैं पूरी जानकारी
> ...





> मित्र एकादशी तिथि को आपके लिये चावल ,दलिया उपयोग करना ओर नये काम की शुरुवात गुरुवार को करना ज्यादा उपयुक्त नहीं है ।



मित्र मदद के लिये आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन ! सम्मान स्वीकार करे.........धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

> चन्द्रशेखर महारज टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन को बढाने वाला कोई मन्त्र होतो मुजे बताओ (ये हारमोन बोले तो कामदेव महाराज, अब इनको प्रशन्न करने का मन्त्र तो होगा ही.... हीही हीही)





> धन्नवाद पहले बाली समस्या के हल के लिए





> मित्र हर चीज मैं ही ही ही अच्छा नहीं होता ,,आप काफी बीमार लगते है ,,अनुभवी डॉक्टर के पास जाये ।


 टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन को बढ़ाने के लिए रोज 90 दिन तक अनार का जूस पीए ........................

90 दिन बाद आपको 15% से 35%  टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन बढ़ा हुआ मिलेगा

----------


## calvitf

> धन्नवाद पहले बाली समस्या के हल के लिए


वाह कुछ काम आया मै .................................

----------


## Lookmaan

> टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन को बढ़ाने के लिए रोज 90 दिन तक अनार का जूस पीए ........................90 दिन बाद आपको 15% से 35%  टेस्टोस्टेरॉन नामक हार्मोन बढ़ा हुआ मिलेगा


शुक्रिया कैल्ळिट भाई मैँ कुछ एषा ही खोज रहा था

----------


## loverboymonty

> मित्र देखता हूँ आपके लिये,,,1-2 दिन का समय लगेगा मित्र जी ,,धन्यवाद




sir kab dekege

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> sir kab dekege


मित्र जी अभी 1-2 दिन से ये विभाग मोडरेसन मैं था,,इसलिए पोस्ट नहीं किया,,,कल सुबह तक आपका काम हो जायेगा ।

----------


## calvitf

> शुक्रिया कैल्ळिट भाई मैँ कुछ एषा ही खोज रहा था


अनार का जूस पियो और खूब मस्ती लो

----------


## ANTRA_YASH

DOB:-25/08/1982, CITY:-RAMPUR (U.P.), TIME:- 12:00 NOON, NAME :- NAND LAL (YASHENDRA)

----------


## loverboymonty

sir kab dekege

----------


## kaampurushkaamdev

नाम: पंकज अरोड़ा
जन्म: 08 अगस्त 1978 समय 00:28 रात्रि (7 अगस्त की रात को)
स्थान: दिल्ली

*समस्या* मेरी नौकरी लंबे समय तक नहीं रहती, यह अक्सर बदल जाती हैं| जो काम शुरू करता हूँ बीच मेई ढीला हो जाता हैं|
 मेरी कई नौकरी बदल चुकी है अब कहीं स्थिर होना चाहता हूं|

कृपया मुझे इस के लिए समाधान दे|

क्या मैं अपना खुद का व्यवसाय शुरू कर सकता हूँ, रेडीमेड कपड़े का व्यापार करने में रुचि  हैं|

----------


## loverboymonty

SIR JI YE THIK HUA YA NAHI

----------


## Mahendra2020

name:Mahendradob:22-02-1985time :09.15 am(subah)place of birth : NOkha Bikanerquestion:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye nabHI meri GOVt. job nahi h islye pls mujhe ans do talak ko rokne ka ko upye h to bta do or meri govt. job lagegi ya nahi pls

----------


## mravay

एक दो दिन में आमिर बनाने वाला मन्त्र बताये

----------


## Lookmaan

कैल्विट भाई मैने आनार का जूस डेली पिया और सुभा शाम साइकिल चलाई है तकरबीन 50 किलोमीटर रोज़ और अब मेर टेस्टेराँन 70 प्रिसेँट तक बढ कर नार्मल लेविल पर आ गेया है
.
आपका द्हन्यबाद

----------


## Lookmaan

omerana जी आमिर क्योँ सलमान क्योँ नही

----------


## turbo

मेरा जन्म ६ दिसम्बर १९७४, ठाणे, मुंबई, समय १५:१५, मुझे विदेश में जॉब मिलेगा ? और जॉब में प्रमोसन कब हे? आर्थिक उन्नति कब होगी ?| मेरे लिए कोई विशेष सूचना और सुझाव ताकि में जीवन में हर चीज मे सफलता पा सकू | आप का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया !!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा जन्म ६ दिसम्बर १९७४, ठाणे, मुंबई, समय १५:१५, मुझे विदेश में जॉब मिलेगा ? और जॉब में प्रमोसन कब हे? आर्थिक उन्नति कब होगी ?| मेरे लिए कोई विशेष सूचना और सुझाव ताकि में जीवन में हर चीज मे सफलता पा सकू | आप का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया !!!


मित्र अभी ही आपकी पोस्ट देख पाया हूँ ,,आप की चंद्र राशि सिंह(Leo) है । 
भविष्यवाणी को मैं गलत मानता हूँ । 
परिश्रम के बाद विदेश मैं जॉब ओर जीवन मैं  केसे विशेष सफलता मिले ,,इसके बारे मैं आपको 1-2 दिन मैं बताता हूँ ,,धायवाद ॥

----------


## Mahendra2020

name:Mahendradob:22-02-1985time :09.15 am(subah)place of birth : NOkha Bikanerquestion:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye nabHI meri GOVt. job nahi h islye pls mujhe ans do talak ko rokne ka ko upye h to bta do or meri govt. job lagegi ya nahi pls

----------


## GHOST.ABHI

सभी मित्रो को मेरा नमस्कार ....सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने के बाद मुझे लगा की एक  व्यक्ति जो की अपने ज्ञान को बाँट कर ...किसी को कुछ लाभ पहुँचाने की  कोशिश कर रहा हैं ... लेकिन सूत्र पर आने वाले कुछ अति आधुनिक और अति  समझदार लोग उसकी इस पहल का मजाक उड़ा रहे  हैं....उन सभी महानुभावों से अनुरोध हैं की यदि आप इन पर विश्वास नहीं  करते तो कृपया यहाँ पर न आये और न ही आने वाले और लोगों की भ्रमित  करें.....हमारे बुजुर्गों ने और हमारे पूर्वजों ने जो विद्या विकसित की थी  वोह आज के विज्ञानं से बहुत आगे थी....यहाँ इस फोरम पर आपको इस तत्त्व को  समझाना अथवा उसकी पूर्ण परिभाषा देना संभव नहीं हैं....किन्तु में इतना  कहना चाहूँगा की जिस जितना इस ब्रह्माण्ड को हमारे पूर्वजों ने समझा था  उसका २% भी अभी तक इस आधुनिक विज्ञानं ने नहीं समझा हैं.....यदि आप इसे  संजना चाहते हैं तो आपको खुद इसके लिए पढना पड़ेगा....तब शायद आपकी मोती  बूढी में कुछ घुस जाये.....संगीत तो आप सुनते ही होंगे... उसमे राग और  तानों का नाम भी शायद सुना हो.....kahte हैं की jab taansen  राग मल्हार गता था तो बारिश होती थी....और शायद आधुनिक युग में ऐसा हमारे  पुराने गायक मुकेश यथार्थ में कर चुके हैं.....तो हमारा तो संगीत भी  विज्ञानं आधारित हैं.....सिर्फ इस राग पर ही आपके आस पास का वातावरण आपके  अनुसार कंट्रोल हो जाता हैं तो फिर येः तो बीज मानता हैं दोस्त......और  बाकि का काम तो भावना करती हैं.....शक्ति भगवन की मूर्ती में नहीं  होती.....लेकिन आपकी भावना मिएँ होती हैं जो उस मूर्ती के रास्ते इस प्रकति  तक पहुचती हैं......भगवन कौन हैं ? क्या हैं ? इसका जवाब सब ढूंढ रहे हैं  .....लेकिन सबकी पता हैं...फिर भी ढूंढ रहे हैं.....येः प्रकति ही भगवन हैं  ....बाकि भगवन शिव , गणेश , राम , कृष्ण आदि तो उसी प्रकृति का सांकेतिक  रूपांतरण मात्र हैं.....हर देव की कल्पना एक विशिष्ट उद्देश्य के लिए की  गयी हैं.....जिसके माध्यम से आप अपनी प्रार्थना प्रकति तक पहुंचा सकते  हैं....उसकी प्रकार येः मंत्र भी उस प्रकृति तक अपनी बात पहुँचाने के  माध्यम मात्र हैं जो की प्रार्थना आरती से जल्दी प्रभाव देते  हैं.....इसीलिए इनका अनादर न करें....यदि आप इसमें विश्वास नहीं रखते हैं  तो कोई बात नहीं ...अप मत पढ़िए.....लेकिन यूँ किसी का मजाक मत  बनाइये....बाकि मेहनत तो आदमी को खुद करनी पड़ती हैं तभी उसे फल मिलता हैं  .....येः मंत्र तो सिर्फ आपके लिए  प्रकृति या वातावारण को अनुकूल बनाने के लिए हैं ताकि जो आप कर रहे हैं  उसकी बढ़ाये कम हो जायें और आप जल्दी से जल्दी अपने इच्छित परिणाम को  प्राप्त कर पाए....बाकि आप लोग तो येः भी पूछ लोगे की टोइलेट करने के बाद  **** धोने का कोई मंत्र बता दो ....क्यों की हाथ गंदें न हो......ऐसी  ***ियापंती की बातें मत करो...बड़े हो जाओ..........

----------


## Mahendra2020

pls sir ans me

----------


## sheetalrocks

कुछ मन्त्र जिन्होने मेरे जीवन पे अत्यन्त ही सकारात्मक प्रभाव डाला है अगर आप जानना चाहे  तो उनका उललेख यहां पे करूं।

----------


## Raja44

> कुछ मन्त्र जिन्होने मेरे जीवन पे अत्यन्त ही सकारात्मक प्रभाव डाला है अगर आप जानना चाहे  तो उनका उललेख यहां पे करूं।


मित्र ऐसे मंत्रोँ का उल्लेख अवश्य करेँ उनसे कुछ और लोग भी लाभ पा सकते हैँ

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र ऐसे मंत्रोँ का उल्लेख अवश्य करेँ उनसे कुछ और लोग भी लाभ पा सकते हैँ


सत्य कहा आपने राजा भाई ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धन्यवाद--------

----------


## ravi chacha

चाँद भाई बहुत ही अच्छा वर्णन किया आपने धन्यवाद आपको

----------


## lalitji

> *सुक्रिया दोस्त सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए.आपके लिए भगवान शिव का मंत्र तो मेरे पास नही है. पर आपको मैं जो उपाय और मंत्र बता रहा हूँ वो मेरा अपना है .इसके लिए आप मुझे थेंक्स और रेपुटेशन भेजेंगे तो मुझे खुसी होगी.* 
> *जेबा जी आप किसी छुट्टी के दिन भगवान शिव के मंदिर के बहार भिकारियों के साथ अलमुनियम का कटोरा लेके बेठ जाये.और मंदिर मैं आने जाने वाले लोगो को देखकर पुरे विश्वास के साथ इस मन्त्र का उच्चारण करते रहे .*
> *अजगर करे न चाकरी पंछी करे ना काज दस मलूका कह  गए सबके दाता राम.*
> *विश्वास कीजिये मेरा पूरी गुर्रंटी है इस उपाय को करने के बाद आपको कभी कोई*
> *और कुछ काम करने की जरूरत नही रहेगी.*


*हा हा हा हा हा हा   बिलकुल सही कहा आप ने हा हा हा हा हा 
*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## arihant_noida

> *काहे भाई ..अइसन काहे
> हम तो आपको दे रहें हैं .....रेपुटेशन
> अब इतना खुश कर दिए हो तो ले भी लो
> *


great...*हम* भी* आपको दे रहें हैं .....रेपुटेशन*

----------


## suman kumar

mai pichle 16 varsho se dukhbhari jindgi ji raha hun , paresan rahta hun aur 10 saalo se bade bhai se bahut paresan hun aur ghabrata bhi hun. Agar forum me koi lalkitab kundali ke jaankar hai to plz meri madad kijiye

----------


## suman kumar

> सभी मित्रो को मेरा नमस्कार ....सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने के बाद मुझे लगा की एक  व्यक्ति जो की अपने ज्ञान को बाँट कर ...किसी को कुछ लाभ पहुँचाने की  कोशिश कर रहा हैं ... लेकिन सूत्र पर आने वाले कुछ अति आधुनिक और अति  समझदार लोग उसकी इस पहल का मजाक उड़ा रहे  हैं....उन सभी महानुभावों से अनुरोध हैं की यदि आप इन पर विश्वास नहीं  करते तो कृपया यहाँ पर न आये और न ही आने वाले और लोगों की भ्रमित  करें.....हमारे बुजुर्गों ने और हमारे पूर्वजों ने जो विद्या विकसित की थी  वोह आज के विज्ञानं से बहुत आगे थी....यहाँ इस फोरम पर आपको इस तत्त्व को  समझाना अथवा उसकी पूर्ण परिभाषा देना संभव नहीं हैं....किन्तु में इतना  कहना चाहूँगा की जिस जितना इस ब्रह्माण्ड को हमारे पूर्वजों ने समझा था  उसका २% भी अभी तक इस आधुनिक विज्ञानं ने नहीं समझा हैं.....यदि आप इसे  संजना चाहते हैं तो आपको खुद इसके लिए पढना पड़ेगा....तब शायद आपकी मोती  बूढी में कुछ घुस जाये.....संगीत तो आप सुनते ही होंगे... उसमे राग और  तानों का नाम भी शायद सुना हो.....kahte हैं की jab taansen  राग मल्हार गता था तो बारिश होती थी....और शायद आधुनिक युग में ऐसा हमारे  पुराने गायक मुकेश यथार्थ में कर चुके हैं.....तो हमारा तो संगीत भी  विज्ञानं आधारित हैं.....सिर्फ इस राग पर ही आपके आस पास का वातावरण आपके  अनुसार कंट्रोल हो जाता हैं तो फिर येः तो बीज मानता हैं दोस्त......और  बाकि का काम तो भावना करती हैं.....शक्ति भगवन की मूर्ती में नहीं  होती.....लेकिन आपकी भावना मिएँ होती हैं जो उस मूर्ती के रास्ते इस प्रकति  तक पहुचती हैं......भगवन कौन हैं ? क्या हैं ? इसका जवाब सब ढूंढ रहे हैं  .....लेकिन सबकी पता हैं...फिर भी ढूंढ रहे हैं.....येः प्रकति ही भगवन हैं  ....बाकि भगवन शिव , गणेश , राम , कृष्ण आदि तो उसी प्रकृति का सांकेतिक  रूपांतरण मात्र हैं.....हर देव की कल्पना एक विशिष्ट उद्देश्य के लिए की  गयी हैं.....जिसके माध्यम से आप अपनी प्रार्थना प्रकति तक पहुंचा सकते  हैं....उसकी प्रकार येः मंत्र भी उस प्रकृति तक अपनी बात पहुँचाने के  माध्यम मात्र हैं जो की प्रार्थना आरती से जल्दी प्रभाव देते  हैं.....इसीलिए इनका अनादर न करें....यदि आप इसमें विश्वास नहीं रखते हैं  तो कोई बात नहीं ...अप मत पढ़िए.....लेकिन यूँ किसी का मजाक मत  बनाइये....बाकि मेहनत तो आदमी को खुद करनी पड़ती हैं तभी उसे फल मिलता हैं  .....येः मंत्र तो सिर्फ आपके लिए  प्रकृति या वातावारण को अनुकूल बनाने के लिए हैं ताकि जो आप कर रहे हैं  उसकी बढ़ाये कम हो जायें और आप जल्दी से जल्दी अपने इच्छित परिणाम को  प्राप्त कर पाए....बाकि आप लोग तो येः भी पूछ लोगे की टोइलेट करने के बाद  **** धोने का कोई मंत्र बता दो ....क्यों की हाथ गंदें न हो......ऐसी  ***ियापंती की बातें मत करो...बड़े हो जाओ..........



bahut sahi kah hai aapne, mooti budhi walo ke liye ye forum nahi hai.  mai aapke dwara bataye hindu dharam ke vichar se sahmat hun aur aap jaisi hi rai rakhata hun. asal me ye rai hi sacchi hai. aur aaj ke tathakathit aadunik logo ko ise samajhna chahiye.

----------


## suman kumar

bade bhai ne ghar-vyapar par kabja kar rakha hai . mai aur mere parent gulami ke liye mazboor hai , kisi ristedar se madad nahi milti, sab uski tarafdari karte hai.

----------


## suman kumar

> bade bhai ne ghar-vyapar par kabja kar rakha hai . mai aur mere parent gulami ke liye mazboor hai , kisi ristedar se madad nahi milti, sab uski tarafdari karte hai.


kya manch par astrology ya lalkitab se meri sahayata kar sakta hai?

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

[QUOTE=MALLIKA;187882]


> और मित्र रही बात पब्लिकसिटी की तो  मैं आपको बता दूँ की मुझे पब्लिकसिटी की जरुरत नहीं है !और न ही आपका सूत्र इतना पापुलर है की मुझे यहाँ आकर पब्लिकसिटी मिल जाएगी ?इस लिए आगे से अपनी गलतियों को सुधारे ! अगर कोई सदस्य आपको कोई सुझाव दे  तो कृपया उसको माने !बाकी सूत्र मनोरंजन के लिए है पर आपने जो सूत्र शुरु किया है उससे लोगो को  फायदा पहुचने के लिए बनाया हैं !पर आप जिस तरह से यहाँ गलत लिख कर पोस्ट कर रहे है उससे लोगो को हानि भी हो  सकती है !आपको कोई सही  राय दे रहा है तो आप उसको भी गलत बना रहे है !


maf krna ki mai hindi nhi likh skta, mgr mai bhi ye kahna chahta hu ki, ek daku tha Ratnakar, wo logo ko lutta tha, ek bar maharshi Bishwamitra bishwamitra ne use smjhaya ki ye sb kam chhod kr Ram Ram bolo,sb sahi ho jayega. Mgr Ratnakar anpadh tha wo bhul gya aur Mara Mara bolne lga, mgr pure vishwash ke sath. Aur use ummid thi ki bhagwan jrur khush honge. Bhale hi wo glt bol rha tha mgr fir bhi bhagwan usko darshan diye aur wo aage chalkr bidwan maharshi valmiki bna, bhagwan man ko dekhte hai. Agr ap purna vishwas ke sath kuchh bhi kro sflta milegi.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> *हर मन्त्र की ताकत उसके सही रूप से कर ने पर मिलती हे ...१. आप बोला कर करो गे तो सिर्फ आप को उस का फल १०% ही मिले गा २. आप होटो को हिला कर करो गे तो आप को ५०% मिलेगा ३. आप मन में ही करो गे तो आप को १००% मिलेगा आप जब मन में करते हो उस वक्त की पाबंदी नहीं होती और आप जब आप की इच्छा हो तब कर सकते हे ..*


mui is bat se puri trh santust nhi hu, kripya btaye ki ye bat ap apne mn se likhe ya kish kitab me padhe hai ya apko koi bola hai, kripya koi bhi dost hme santust kre

----------


## suman kumar

mitra, ye hamare prachin  shastro me likhi hai aur acharsah satya hai. mantra jaap tabhi phalit hote hai jab inke jaap par sraddha hai, sraddha ko sabse mahatvapurna samajhana chahiye. iske baad mantra jaap karne ke uprokt tarike mese kisko apnaya gaya hai iska mahatwa hai. aur mantra jaap me ichit phal paane baaki jatil vidhiyo ko kam mahatva dena chahiye.
                         durga saptsati , devi-devtao ke sukt stotra ko madhyam vaani me madhurta ke saath ga kar karna chahiye. dhanyabaad.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Dhanyabad mitra...

----------


## DEV0034613

naem chandra dev singh
dob 11/08/1982
place allahabad
time  surya uday hote hue near about (05:20)


mere bare me aap jo bhi bata sakte hai use purna rup se bataye

----------


## rajsun

Sutra ko update karo dost...

----------


## gupta rahul

bahut aacha sutra hai

----------


## sachgupta

What's your problem

----------


## sachgupta

Bhai apko saral upay batata hu aap daily morning me naha kar shiv mandir me jakar milk chadhye god shiv ko aur apni ichha maan me kah kar wapis aa jaye

----------


## sachgupta

> मित्र अभी ही आपकी पोस्ट देख पाया हूँ ,,आप की चंद्र राशि सिंह(Leo) है । भविष्यवाणी को मैं गलत मानता हूँ । परिश्रम के बाद विदेश मैं जॉब ओर जीवन मैं  केसे विशेष सफलता मिले ,,इसके बारे मैं आपको 1-2 दिन मैं बताता हूँ ,,धायवाद ॥


Bhai aao daily god shiv ko milk se snan karave

----------


## Aeolian

badiya sutr hai

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

हनुमान चालीसा एवं बजरंग बाण का चमत्कार  Hanumaan Chalisa Evam Bajarang Baan kaa Chamatkar  आज हर व्यक्ति अपने जीवन मे सभी भौतिक सुख साधनो की प्राप्ति के लिये भौतिकता की दौड मे भागते हुए किसी न किसी समस्या से ग्रस्त है। एवं व्यक्ति उस समस्या से ग्रस्त होकर जीवन में हताशा और निराशा में बंध जाता है। व्यक्ति उस समस्या से अति सरलता एवं सहजता से मुक्ति तो चाहता है पर यह सब केसे होगा? उस की उचित जानकारी के अभाव में मुक्त हो नहीं पाते। और उसे अपने जीवन में आगे गतिशील होने के लिए मार्ग प्राप्त नहीं होता। एसे मे सभी प्रकार के दुख एवं कष्टों को दूर करने के लिये अचुक और उत्तम उपाय है हनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण का पाठ   ''हनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण ही क्यु'' ?    क्योकि वर्तमान युग में श्री हनुमानजी शिवजी के एक एसे अवतार है जो अति शीघ्र प्रसन्न होते है जो अपने भक्तो के समस्त दुखो को हरने मे समर्थ है। श्री हनुमानजी का नाम स्मरण करने मात्र से ही भक्तो के सारे संकट दूर हो जाते हैं। क्योकि इनकी पूजा-अर्चना अति सरल है, इसी कारण श्री हनुमानजी जन साधारण मे अत्यंत लोकप्रिय है। इनके मंदिर देश-विदेश सवत्र स्थित हैं। अतः भक्तों को पहुंचने में अत्याधिक कठिनाई भी नहीं आती है। हनुमानजी को प्रसन्न करना अति सरल हैहनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के पाठ के माध्यम से साधारण व्यक्ति भी बिना किसी विशेष पूजा अर्चना से अपनी दैनिक दिनचर्या से थोडा सा समय निकाल ले तो उसकी समस्त परेशानी से मुक्ति मिल जाती है।“यह नातो सुनि सुनाइ बात है ना किसी किताब मे लिखी बात है, यह स्वयं हमारा निजी एवं हमारे साथ जुडे लोगो के अनुभत है।”उपयोगी जानकारीहनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के नियमित पाठ से हनुमान जी की कृपा प्राप्त करना चाहते हैं उनके लिए प्रस्तुत हैं कुछ उपयोगी जानकारी ..• नियमित रोज सुभह स्नान आदिसे निवृत होकर स्वच्छ कपडे पहन कर ही पाठ का प्रारम्भ करे।• नियमित पाठ में शुद्धता एवं पवित्रता अनिवार्य है।• हनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के पाठ करते समय धूप-दीप अवश्य लगाये इस्से चमत्कारी एवं शीघ्र प्रभाव प्राप्त होता है।• दीप संभव न होतो केवल ३ अगरबत्ती जलाकर ही पाठ करे।• • यदि संभव हो तो प्रसाद केवल शुद्ध घी का चढाए अन्य था न चढाए• जहा तक संभव हो हनुमान जी का सिर्फ़ चित्र (फोटो) रखे ।• यदि घर मे अलग से पूजा घर की व्यवस्था हो तो वास्तुशास्त्रके हिसाब से मूर्तिरखना शुभ होगा। नही तो हनुमान जी का सिर्फ़ चित्र (फोटो) रखे।• यदि मूर्तिहो तो ज्यद बडी न हो एवं मिट्टी कि बनी नही रखे।• मूर्तिरखना चाहे तो बेहतर है सिर्फ़ किसी धातु या पत्थर की बनी मूर्तिरखे।• हनुमान जी का फोटो/ मूर्तिपर सुखा सिंदूर लगाना चाहिए।• नियमित पाठ पूर्ण आस्था, श्रद्धा और सेवा भाव से की जानी चाहिए। उसमे किसी भी तरह की संका या संदेह न रखे।• सिर्फ़ देव शक्ति की आजमाइस के लिये यह पाठ न करे।• या किसी को हानि, नुक्सान या कष्ट देने के उद्देश्य से कोइ पूजा पाठ नकरे।• एसा करने पर देव शक्ति या इश्वरीय शक्ति बुरा प्रभाव डालती है या अपना कोइ प्रभाग नहि दिखाती! एसा हमने प्रत्यक्ष देखा है।• एसा प्रयोग करने वालो से हमार विनम्र अनुरोध है कृप्या यह पाठ नकरे।• समस्त देव शक्ति या इश्वरीय शक्ति का प्रयोग केवल शुभ कार्य उद्देश्य की पूर्ति के लिये या जन कल्याण हेतु करे।• ज्यादातर देखा गया है की १ से अधिक बार पाठ करने के उद्देश्य से समय के अभाव मे जल्द से जल्द पाठ कने मे लोग गलत उच्चारण करते है। जो अन उचित है।• समय के अभाव हो तो ज्यादा पाठ करने कि अपेक्षा एक ही पठ करे पर पूर्ण निष्ठा और श्रद्धा से करे।• पाठ से ग्रहों का अशुभत्व पूर्ण रूप से शांत हो जाता है।• यदि जीवन मे परेशानीयां और शत्रु घेरे हुए है एवं आगे कोइ रास्ता या उपाय नहीं सुझ रहा तो डरे नही नियमित पाठ करे आपके सारे दुख-परेशानीयां दूर होजायेगी अपनी आस्था एवं विश्वास बनाये रखे।

----------


## Omna_14

thx.. its sounds so easy.. will try for sure

----------


## arihant_noida

शानदार सूत्र ..सराहनीय प्रयास हेतु बधाई

----------


## manhell123

_Chandrshekhar ji

Please tell me how can i get promotion in job............
Name- Mukesh
DOB- 23-3-77
Time- 7:12 am
Place- Shahjahanpur (UP) INDIA_

----------


## theitsolution

सुबह सुबह कार्य सीधी का कोई मंत्र बताओ भाई !

----------


## sultania

> सुबह सुबह कार्य सीधी का कोई मंत्र बताओ भाई !


मित्र कई ज्योतिष जानकार बताते हैं की सुबह सूर्योदय के समय सूर्य को जल अर्पित कर, ,पाँच फलों के रसो का भगवान श्री गणेश को भोग लगाके ग्रहण करने से महत्वपूर्ण काम सफल होने मैं मदद मिलती है, *ओर ये यहाँ ध्यान रहे सभी उपाय फल प्राप्ति के राजसी मार्ग नहीं सहायक पगडंडी होते हैं ।*

----------


## Annu kaur

Kya sch me ye mantra kam karega.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Kya sch me ye mantra kam karega.....


101% इसके लिए मात्र दो चीज़ों की आवश्यकता है।
वह हैं.....आस्था और विशवास।
यह दो आपके पास 100%हैं।
तो परिणाम 100%।

अगर कमी हुयी तो आप यह समझें हम में कोई कमी है।

----------


## pkpasi

*मित्र अपने शत्रु से रक्षा के लिए कोइ मत्र है*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मित्र अपने शत्रु से रक्षा के लिए कोइ मत्र है*


अगर शत्रुओं नें जीना दूभर कर रखा हो, कोर्ट कचहरी पुलिस के चक्करों से तंग हो गए हों, शत्रु चैन से जीने नहीं दे रहे, प्रतिस्पर्धी आपको परेशान कर रहे हैं तो देवी के शत्रु नाशक मंत्र का जाप करना चाहिए….
ॐ बगलामुखी देव्यै ह्लीं ह्रीं क्लीं शत्रु नाशं कुरु
नारियल काले वस्त्र में लपेट कर बगलामुखी देवी को अर्पित करें….
मूर्ती या चित्र के सम्मुख गुगुल की धूनी जलाये ….
रुद्राक्ष की माला से 5 माला का मंत्र जप करें…
मंत्र जाप के समय पश्चिम कि ओर मुख रखें…

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतिदिन प्रस्तुत मंत्र का जाप करने से आपकी सब ओर रक्षा होती है, त्रिलोकी में कोई आपको हानि नहीं पहुंचा सकता ….
ॐ हां हां हां ह्लीं बज्र कवचाय हुम
देवी माँ को पान मिठाई फल सहित पञ्च मेवा अर्पित करें..
छोटी छोटी कन्याओं को प्रसाद व दक्षिणा दें…
रुद्राक्ष की माला से 1 माला का मंत्र जप करें…
मंत्र जाप के समय पूर्व की ओर मुख रखें…
ये स्तम्भन की देवी भी हैं। कहा जाता है कि सारे ब्रह्मांड की शक्ति मिलकर भी इनका मुकाबला नहीं कर सकती। शत्रु नाश, वाक सिद्धि, वाद-विवाद में विजय के लिए देवी बगलामुखी की उपासना की जाती है।

----------


## mravay

क्या बात है अच्छा है

----------


## navinc4u

स्वप्न वाराही सिद्धी.
-------------------------------
यह एक अनोखी साधना है जिसमे सफलता पाना आसान है परंतु इस साधना का उपयोग तभी करना चाहिये जब आप किसी कठिन समस्या मे फसे हुए हो और समस्या से बाहर निकलने का रास्ता ना मिले.
कभी भी इस साधना का गलत प्रयोग ना करे जैसे सट्टा या लौटरी का नंबर स्वप्न मे देखना.
साधना विधि:-
----------------------
सोने से पूर्व जहा आप सोते है वहा के आस पास का जगहा साफ करके रखे और चद्दर भी साफ सुधरी होनी चाहिये.
सोने से पहिले 3 माला जाप 21 दिनो तक करना है.इससे आपको इस साधना मे सफलता मिलती है.जब किसी सवाल का जवाब प्राप्त करना हो तब 'स्वप्न वाराही" से प्रार्थना करके अपना सवाल बताये और 11 बार मंत्र का जाप करके निद्रा ले,इस विधान से आपको समस्या के निवारण हेतु जवाब स्वप्न मे मिल जायेगा.
मंत्र-
-------
ll ओम ह्रीं नमो वाराहि अघौरे स्वप्न दर्शय दर्शय ठ: ठ: स्वाहा ll
ll om hreem namo vaarahi aghoure swapn darshay darshay thaa thaa swaahaa ll
3 माला रोज 21 दिनो तक जाप करना है.
दिशा,वस्त्र,माला का कोई विधान नही है इसलिये चिंतित ना हो.

----------


## navinc4u

किसी मनुष्य के जीवन में कौन-सा ग्रह अशुभ प्रभाव दाल रहा है, इसका औसत निर्धारण उसके जीवन में घटने वाली घटनाओं के आधार पर भी ज्ञात किया जा सकता है | विभिन्न ग्रहों की अशुभ स्थिति पर निम्नलिखित लक्षण प्राप्त होते हैं –
1-सूर्य- तेज का अभाव, आलस्य, अकड़न, जड़ता, कन्तिहिनता, म्लान छवि, मुख(कंठ) में हमेशा थूक का आना | लाल गाय या वस्तुओं का खो जाना या नष्ट हो जाना, भूरी भैंस या इस रंग के सामान की क्षति | हृदय क्षेत्र में दुर्बलता का अनुभव |
2-चन्द्र- दुखी, भावुकता, निराशा, अपनी व्यथा बताकर रोना, अनुभूति क्षमता का ह्रास, पालतू पशुओं की मृत्यु, जल का अभाव (घर में), तरलता का अभाव (शरीर में), मानसिक विक्षिप्तता की स्तिथि, मानसिक असन्तुलन या हताशा के कारण गुमसुम रहना, घर के क्षेत्र में कुआं या नल का सूखना, अपने प्रभाव क्षेत्र में तालाब का सुखना आदि |

----------


## navinc4u

3-मंगल- दृष्टि दुर्बलता, चक्षु (आंख) क्षय, शरीर के जोड़ों में पीड़ा और अकड़न, कमर एवं रीढ़ की हड्डी में दर्द तथा अकड़न, रक्त की कमी, त्वचा के रंग का पिला पड़ना, पीलिया होना, शारीरिक रूप से सबल होने पर भी संतानोत्पत्ति की क्षमता का न होना, शुक्राणुओं की दुर्बलता, नपुंसकता (शिथिलता), पति पक्ष की हानि (स्वास्थ्य , धन, प्राण आदि) |
4-बुध- अस्थि दुर्बलता, दंतक्षय, घ्राणशक्ति का क्षय होना, हकलाहट, वाणी दोष, हिचकी, अपनी बातें कहने में गड़बड़ा जाना, नाक से खून बहना, रति शक्ति का क्षय (स्त्री-पुरुष दोनों की), नपुंसकता (स्नायविक), स्नायुओं का कमजोर पड़ना, बन्ध्यापन (स्नायविक), कंधो का दर्द, गर्दन की अकड़न, वैवाहिक सम्बन्ध में क्षुब्धता, व्यापार की भागीदारी में हानि, रोजगार में अकड़न, शत्रु उपद्रव, परस्त्री लोलुपता या सम्बन्ध, परपुरुष लोलुपता या सम्बन्ध, अहंकार से हानि, पड़ोसी से अनबन रहना, कर्ज |

----------


## navinc4u

5-बृहस्पति- चोटी के बाल का उड़ना, धन या सोने का खो जाना या चोरी हो जाना या हानि हो जाना, शिक्षा में रुकावट, अपयश , व्यर्थ का कलंक, सांस का दोष, अर्थहानी, परतंत्रता, खिन्नता, प्रेम में असफलता, प्रियतमा की हानि (मृत्यु या अनबन), प्रियमत की हानि (मृत्यु या अनबन), जुए में हानि, सन्तानहानि (नपुंसकता, बन्ध्यापन, अल्पजीवन), आत्मिक शक्ति का अभाव, बुरे स्वप्नों का आना आदि |
6-शुक्र– स्वप्नदोष, लिंगदोष, परस्त्री लोलुपता, शुक्राणुहीनता या कर्ज, नाजायज सन्तान, त्वचा रोग, अंगूठे की हानि (हाथ), पड़ोसी से हानि, कर्ज की अधिकता, परिश्रम करने पर भी आर्थिक लाभ नहीं, भूमि हानि आदि |

----------


## navinc4u

7-शनि- व्यवसाय में हानि, अर्थहानि, रोजगार में हानि, अधिकार हानि, अपयश, मान-सम्मान की हानि, कृषि-भूमि की हानि, बुरे कार्यों में प्रवृत्ति, मकान हानि, अधार्मिक प्रवृत्ति (नास्तिकता), रिश्वत लेते पकड़े जाना या रिश्वत में हंगामा और अपयश, रोग, आकस्मिक मृत्यु, ऊंचाई से गिरकर शरीर या प्राणहानि, अचानक धनहानि, दुर्घटना, निराशा, घोर अपमान, निन्दक प्रवृत्ति, राजदण्ड |
8-राहु- संतानहीनता, विद्याहानि, बुद्धिहानि, उज्जड़ता, अरुचि, पूर्ण नपुंसकता, बन्ध्यापन, अन्याय करने की प्रवृत्ति, क्रूरता, रोजगारहानि, भूमिहानि, आकस्मिक अर्थहानि, राजदण्ड, शत्रुपिड़ा, बदनामी, कारावास का दण्ड, घर से निकाला, चोरी हो जाना, चोर-डाकू से हानि, दु:स्वप्न, अनिद्रा, मानसिक असंयता |
9-केतु- रोग, ऋण की बढ़ोत्तरी, लड़ाई-झगड़े से हानि, भाई से दुश्मनी, घोर दु:ख, नौकरों की कमी, अस्त्र से शारीरक क्षति, सांप द्वारा काटना, आग से हानि, शत्रु से हानि, अन्याय की प्रवृत्ति, पाप-प्रवृत्ति, मांस खाने की प्रवृत्ति, राजदण्ड (कैद) |

----------


## donsplender

> स्वप्न वाराही सिद्धी.
> -------------------------------
> यह एक अनोखी साधना है जिसमे सफलता पाना आसान है परंतु इस साधना का उपयोग तभी करना चाहिये जब आप किसी कठिन समस्या मे फसे हुए हो और समस्या से बाहर निकलने का रास्ता ना मिले.
> कभी भी इस साधना का गलत प्रयोग ना करे जैसे सट्टा या लौटरी का नंबर स्वप्न मे देखना.
> साधना विधि:-
> ----------------------
> सोने से पूर्व जहा आप सोते है वहा के आस पास का जगहा साफ करके रखे और चद्दर भी साफ सुधरी होनी चाहिये.
> सोने से पहिले 3 माला जाप 21 दिनो तक करना है.इससे आपको इस साधना मे सफलता मिलती है.जब किसी सवाल का जवाब प्राप्त करना हो तब 'स्वप्न वाराही" से प्रार्थना करके अपना सवाल बताये और 11 बार मंत्र का जाप करके निद्रा ले,इस विधान से आपको समस्या के निवारण हेतु जवाब स्वप्न मे मिल जायेगा.
> मंत्र-
> ...





> किसी मनुष्य के जीवन में कौन-सा ग्रह अशुभ प्रभाव दाल रहा है, इसका औसत निर्धारण उसके जीवन में घटने वाली घटनाओं के आधार पर भी ज्ञात किया जा सकता है | विभिन्न ग्रहों की अशुभ स्थिति पर निम्नलिखित लक्षण प्राप्त होते हैं –
> 1-सूर्य- तेज का अभाव, आलस्य, अकड़न, जड़ता, कन्तिहिनता, म्लान छवि, मुख(कंठ) में हमेशा थूक का आना | लाल गाय या वस्तुओं का खो जाना या नष्ट हो जाना, भूरी भैंस या इस रंग के सामान की क्षति | हृदय क्षेत्र में दुर्बलता का अनुभव |
> 2-चन्द्र- दुखी, भावुकता, निराशा, अपनी व्यथा बताकर रोना, अनुभूति क्षमता का ह्रास, पालतू पशुओं की मृत्यु, जल का अभाव (घर में), तरलता का अभाव (शरीर में), मानसिक विक्षिप्तता की स्तिथि, मानसिक असन्तुलन या हताशा के कारण गुमसुम रहना, घर के क्षेत्र में कुआं या नल का सूखना, अपने प्रभाव क्षेत्र में तालाब का सुखना आदि |





> 3-मंगल- दृष्टि दुर्बलता, चक्षु (आंख) क्षय, शरीर के जोड़ों में पीड़ा और अकड़न, कमर एवं रीढ़ की हड्डी में दर्द तथा अकड़न, रक्त की कमी, त्वचा के रंग का पिला पड़ना, पीलिया होना, शारीरिक रूप से सबल होने पर भी संतानोत्पत्ति की क्षमता का न होना, शुक्राणुओं की दुर्बलता, नपुंसकता (शिथिलता), पति पक्ष की हानि (स्वास्थ्य , धन, प्राण आदि) |
> 4-बुध- अस्थि दुर्बलता, दंतक्षय, घ्राणशक्ति का क्षय होना, हकलाहट, वाणी दोष, हिचकी, अपनी बातें कहने में गड़बड़ा जाना, नाक से खून बहना, रति शक्ति का क्षय (स्त्री-पुरुष दोनों की), नपुंसकता (स्नायविक), स्नायुओं का कमजोर पड़ना, बन्ध्यापन (स्नायविक), कंधो का दर्द, गर्दन की अकड़न, वैवाहिक सम्बन्ध में क्षुब्धता, व्यापार की भागीदारी में हानि, रोजगार में अकड़न, शत्रु उपद्रव, परस्त्री लोलुपता या सम्बन्ध, परपुरुष लोलुपता या सम्बन्ध, अहंकार से हानि, पड़ोसी से अनबन रहना, कर्ज |





> 5-बृहस्पति- चोटी के बाल का उड़ना, धन या सोने का खो जाना या चोरी हो जाना या हानि हो जाना, शिक्षा में रुकावट, अपयश , व्यर्थ का कलंक, सांस का दोष, अर्थहानी, परतंत्रता, खिन्नता, प्रेम में असफलता, प्रियतमा की हानि (मृत्यु या अनबन), प्रियमत की हानि (मृत्यु या अनबन), जुए में हानि, सन्तानहानि (नपुंसकता, बन्ध्यापन, अल्पजीवन), आत्मिक शक्ति का अभाव, बुरे स्वप्नों का आना आदि |
> 6-शुक्र– स्वप्नदोष, लिंगदोष, परस्त्री लोलुपता, शुक्राणुहीनता या कर्ज, नाजायज सन्तान, त्वचा रोग, अंगूठे की हानि (हाथ), पड़ोसी से हानि, कर्ज की अधिकता, परिश्रम करने पर भी आर्थिक लाभ नहीं, भूमि हानि आदि |





> 7-शनि- व्यवसाय में हानि, अर्थहानि, रोजगार में हानि, अधिकार हानि, अपयश, मान-सम्मान की हानि, कृषि-भूमि की हानि, बुरे कार्यों में प्रवृत्ति, मकान हानि, अधार्मिक प्रवृत्ति (नास्तिकता), रिश्वत लेते पकड़े जाना या रिश्वत में हंगामा और अपयश, रोग, आकस्मिक मृत्यु, ऊंचाई से गिरकर शरीर या प्राणहानि, अचानक धनहानि, दुर्घटना, निराशा, घोर अपमान, निन्दक प्रवृत्ति, राजदण्ड |
> 8-राहु- संतानहीनता, विद्याहानि, बुद्धिहानि, उज्जड़ता, अरुचि, पूर्ण नपुंसकता, बन्ध्यापन, अन्याय करने की प्रवृत्ति, क्रूरता, रोजगारहानि, भूमिहानि, आकस्मिक अर्थहानि, राजदण्ड, शत्रुपिड़ा, बदनामी, कारावास का दण्ड, घर से निकाला, चोरी हो जाना, चोर-डाकू से हानि, दु:स्वप्न, अनिद्रा, मानसिक असंयता |
> 9-केतु- रोग, ऋण की बढ़ोत्तरी, लड़ाई-झगड़े से हानि, भाई से दुश्मनी, घोर दु:ख, नौकरों की कमी, अस्त्र से शारीरक क्षति, सांप द्वारा काटना, आग से हानि, शत्रु से हानि, अन्याय की प्रवृत्ति, पाप-प्रवृत्ति, मांस खाने की प्रवृत्ति, राजदण्ड (कैद) |



बहुत ही बढीया जानकारी !

----------


## pkpasi

> अगर शत्रुओं नें जीना दूभर कर रखा हो, कोर्ट कचहरी पुलिस के चक्करों से तंग हो गए हों, शत्रु चैन से जीने नहीं दे रहे, प्रतिस्पर्धी आपको परेशान कर रहे हैं तो देवी के शत्रु नाशक मंत्र का जाप करना चाहिए….
> ॐ बगलामुखी देव्यै ह्लीं ह्रीं क्लीं शत्रु नाशं कुरु
> नारियल काले वस्त्र में लपेट कर बगलामुखी देवी को अर्पित करें….
> मूर्ती या चित्र के सम्मुख गुगुल की धूनी जलाये ….
> रुद्राक्ष की माला से 5 माला का मंत्र जप करें…
> मंत्र जाप के समय पश्चिम कि ओर मुख रखें…


मित्र मुझे बगलामुखी माता के बारे मे नही पता और न ही मेरे पास उनकी मूर्ती या चित्र है

----------


## pkpasi

> प्रतिदिन प्रस्तुत मंत्र का जाप करने से आपकी सब ओर रक्षा होती है, त्रिलोकी में कोई आपको हानि नहीं पहुंचा सकता ….
> ॐ हां हां हां ह्लीं बज्र कवचाय हुम
> देवी माँ को पान मिठाई फल सहित पञ्च मेवा अर्पित करें..
> छोटी छोटी कन्याओं को प्रसाद व दक्षिणा दें…
> रुद्राक्ष की माला से 1 माला का मंत्र जप करें…
> मंत्र जाप के समय पूर्व की ओर मुख रखें…
> ये स्तम्भन की देवी भी हैं। कहा जाता है कि सारे ब्रह्मांड की शक्ति मिलकर भी इनका मुकाबला नहीं कर सकती। शत्रु नाश, वाक सिद्धि, वाद-विवाद में विजय के लिए देवी बगलामुखी की उपासना की जाती है।


*
मित्र हां मे बिदु कया प्रसतुत कर रहा है इस मत्र को पढने से पढने वाले को लाभ होगा या पूरे परिवार को ।और एक माला का कया मतलब है कया इस मंत्र से पेत  बाधा नही होगी[*

----------


## DIWANA DON

वाकई मन्त्र शक्ति बहुत कारगर होती है ।

----------


## navinc4u

*शाबर मंत्र
**शाबर मंत्र आम ग्रामीण बोलचाल की भाषा में ऐसे स्वयंसिद्ध मंत्र हैं जिनका प्रभाव अचूक होता है।
शाबर मंत्र शास्त्रीय मंत्रों की भांति कठिन नहीं होते तथा ये ऐसे हर वर्ग एवं हर व्यक्ति के लिए प्रभावशाली हैं, जो भी इन मंत्रों का लाभ लेना चाहता है।
थोड़े से जाप से भी ये मंत्र सिद्ध हो जाते हैं तथा अत्यधिक प्रभाव दिखाते हैं। इन मंत्रों का प्रभाव स्थायी होता है तथा किसी भी मंत्र से इनकी काट संभव नहीं है।
परंतु ये किसी भी व्यक्ति द्वारा प्रयोग किए गए अन्य शक्तिशाली मंत्र के दुष्प्रभाव को आसानी से काट सकते हैं। शाबर मंत्र सरल भाषा में होते हैं तथा इनके प्रयोग अत्यंत सुगम होते हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*शाबर मंत्र से प्रत्येक समस्या का निराकरण सहज ही हो जाता है। उपयुक्त विधि के अनुसार मंत्र का प्रयोग करके स्वयं, परिवार, अपने मित्रों तथा अन्य लोगों की समस्याओं का समाधान आसानी से कर सकते हैं।
वैदिक, पौराणिक एवम् तांत्रिक मंत्रों के समान ‘शाबर-मंत्र’ भी अनादि हैं। सभी मंत्रों के प्रवर्तक मूल रूप से भगवान शंकर ही हैं, परंतु शाबर मंत्रों के प्रवर्तक भगवान शंकर प्रत्यक्षतया नहीं हैं, फिर भी इन मंत्रों का आविष्कार जिन्होंने किया वे परम शिव भक्त थे।
गुरु गोरखनाथ तथा गुरु मछन्दर नाथ शाबर-तंत्र के जनक हैं। अपने साधन, जप-तप-सिद्धि के प्रभाव से वे भगवान् शिव के समान पूज्य माने जाते हैं। ये अन्य मंत्र प्रवर्तक ऋषियों के समान विश्वास व श्रद्धा के पात्र हैं, पूजनीय व वंदनीय हैं।
शाबर मंत्रों में ‘आन और शाप’ तथा ‘श्रद्धा और धमकी’ दोनों का प्रयोग किया जाता है। साधक याचक होता हुआ भी देवता को सब कुछ कहने की सामर्थ्य रखता है और उसी से सब कुछ कराना चाहता है।*

----------


## navinc4u

*विशेष बात यह है कि उसकी यह ‘आन’ भी फलदायी होती है। आन माने सौगन्ध। अभी वह युग गए अधिक समय नहीं बीता है, जब सौगन्ध का प्रभाव आश्चर्यजनक व अमोघ हुआ करता था।
सामन्तशाही युग में ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में निवास करने वाले लोग अनाधिकृत कृत्यों के लिए साधारणतया गांव के ठाकुर, गाय या बेटे आदि की सौगन्ध दिलाने पर ही अवैध कार्यों को रोक देते थे।
न्यायालय, लोक सभा, राज्य सभा, विधान सभा में आज भी भगवान की ‘शपथ’ लेकर बयान देने की प्रथा है। अधिकांश लोग आज भी अपनी बात का विश्वास दिलाने के लिए सौगन्ध खाया करते हैं।
यह उस समय की स्मृतियां हैं, जब छोटी-छोटी जनजाति तथा उलट-फेर के कार्य करने वाले भी सौगन्ध को नहीं तोड़ते थे। आज परिवर्तन हो गया है- सौगन्ध लोगों के लिए कोई महत्व नहीं रखते, किंतु ‘शाबर’ मंत्रों में जिन देवी -देवताओं की ‘शपथ’ दिलायी जाती है, वे आज भी वैसे ही हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*उन देवों पर जमाने की बेईमानी का कोई असर नहीं हुआ है। शास्त्रीय प्रयोगों में उक्त प्रकार की ‘आन’ नहीं रहती, किंतु शाबर मंत्रों में जिस प्रकार एक अबोध बालक अपने माता-पिता से गुस्से में आकर चाहे जो कुछ बोल देता है, हठ कर बैठता है।
उसके अंदर छल-कपट नहीं होता, वह तो यही जानता है कि मेरे माता-पिता से मैं जो कुछ कहूंगा, उसे पूरा करेंगे ही। ठीक इसी प्रकार का अटल विश्वास ‘शाबर’ मंत्रों का साधक मंत्र के देवता के प्रति रखता है।
जिस प्रकार अल्पज्ञ, अज्ञानी, अबोध बालक की कुटिलता व अभद्रता पर उसके माता-पिता अपने वात्सल्य, प्रेम व निर्मलता के कारण कोई ध्यान नहीं देते, ठीक उसी प्रकार बाल सुलभ सरलता, आत्मीयता और विश्वास के आधार पर निष्कपट भाव से शाबर मंत्रों की साधना करने वाला परम लक्ष्य सिद्धि को प्राप्त कर लेता है।
शाबर मंत्रों में संस्कृत - हिंदी - मलयालम - कन्नड़ - गुजराती या तमिल भाषाओं का मिश्रित रूप या फिर शुद्ध क्षेत्रीय भाषाओं की ग्राम्य शैली और कल्पना का समावेश भी दृष्टिगोचर होता है। सामान्यतया ‘शाबर-मंत्र’ हिंदी में ही मिलते हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*प्रत्येक शाबर मंत्र अपने आप में पूर्ण होता है। उपदेष्टा ‘ऋषि’ के रूप में गोरखनाथ, सुलेमान जैसे सिद्ध पुरूष हैं। कई मंत्रों में इनके नाम का प्रवाह प्रत्यक्ष रूप से तो कहीं केवल गुरु नाम से ही कार्य बन जाता है।
शाबर मंत्र शास्त्रीय मान्यता से परे होते हुए भी अशास्त्रीय रूप में अपने लाभ व उपयोगिता की दृष्टि से विशेष महत्व के हैं। शाबर मंत्र ज्ञान की उच्च भूमिका नहीं देता, न ही मुक्ति का माध्यम है। इनमें तो केवल ‘काम्य प्रयोग’ ही हैं।
इन मंत्रों में विनियोग, न्यास, तर्पण, हवन, मार्जन, शोधन आदि जटिल विधियों की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं होती। फिर भी वशीकरण, सम्मोहन, उच्चाटन आदि सहकर्मों, रोग-निवारण तथा प्रेत-बाधा शांति हेतु जहां शास्त्रीय प्रयोग कोई फल तुरंत या विश्वसनीय रूप में नहीं दे पाते, वहां ‘शाबर-मंत्र’ तुरंत, विश्वसनीय, अच्छा और पूरा काम करते हैं।
शाबर मंत्र साधना के महत्वपूर्ण बिंदु: इस साधना को किसी भी जाति, वर्ण, आयु का पुरुष या स्त्री कर सकते हैं। इन मंत्रों की साधना में गुरु की इतनी आवश्यकता नहीं रहती क्योंकि इनके प्रवर्तक स्वयंसिद्ध-साधक रहे हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

*फिर भी कोई पूर्णत्व को प्राप्त निष्ठावान् साधक गुरु बन जाए या मिल जाए तो सोने पे सुहागा सिद्ध होगा और उसमें होने वाली किसी भी परेशानी से आसानी से बचा जा सकता है। षट्कर्मों की साधना तो बिना गुरु के न करें।
मंत्र का जाप जैसा है वैसा ही करें, अपनी तरफ से कोई परिवर्तन न करें। उच्चारण की शुद्धता का विशेष ध्यान रखें।
साधना दिन या रात्रि में किसी भी समय कर सकते हैं। शाबर मंत्र साधना सूर्य ग्रहण, चंद्र ग्रहण, दशहरा, गंगा दशहरा, शिवरात्रि, होली, दीपावली, रविवार, मंगलवार, पर्वकाल, सूर्य संक्रांति या नवरात्रियों से प्रारंभ की जा सकती है।
अविश्वास, अधूरा विश्वास व अश्रद्धा से फल प्राप्त नहीं होगा। मंत्र बड़ी ही सरलता से सिद्ध हो जाते हैं, परंतु साथ ही विषमता यह है कि इन मंत्रों की साधना करते समय विचित्र प्रकार की भयानक आवाजें सुनायी पड़ती हैं या डरावनी शक्लें दिखने लगती हैं।इसलिए इन साधनाओं में धैर्य और साहस बहुत ही आवश्यक है। जप के समय किसी भी परिस्थिति में घबराएं नहीं। न ही जप व आसन छोड़ें। साधना-काल में एक समय भोजन करें तथा ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें।*

----------


## navinc4u

किस समस्या के लिए कौन से मंत्र का जाप करें
*आइए जानें, किस समस्या के लिए कौन से मंत्र का जाप करना फलदायक होता है। ध्यान रखें कि मंत्र आस्था से जुड़ा है और यदि आपका मन इन मंत्रों को स्वीकार करता है तभी इसका जाप करें। मंत्र जप करते समय शांत चित्त रहने का प्रयास करें। आंखें यथासंभव बंद रखें और ध्यान दोनों आंखों के मध्य ही केन्द्रित रखें। वातावरण को अगरबत्ती, धूप या सुंगंधित पदार्थों का प्रयोग करके सुगंधित रखें। दोनों कानों के पीछे इत्र या परफ्यूम लगा लें। ईश्वर और स्वयं पर विश्वास आवश्यक है।*

----------


## navinc4u

*आज हमारे ज्योतिषीय एवं आध्यात्मिक चिंतक आनंद जौहरी मंत्रों के बारे में बता रहे हैं...
मंत्र शब्द का निर्माण मन से हुआ है। मन के द्वारा और मन के लिए। मन के द्वारा यानी मनन करके और मन के लिए यानी 'मननेन त्रायते इति मन्त्रः' जो मनन करने पर त्राण यानी लक्ष्य पूर्ति कर दे, उसे मन्त्र कहते हैं। मंत्र अक्षरों एवं शब्दों के समूह से बनने वाली वह ध्वनि है जो हमारे लौकिक और पारलौकिक हितों को सिद्ध करने के लिए प्रयुक्त होती है। यह सृष्टि प्रकाश और शब्द द्वारा निर्मित और संचालित मानी जाती है। इन दोनों में से कोई भी ऊर्जा एक-दूसरे के बिना सक्रिय नहीं हो सकती और शब्द मंत्र का ही स्वरूप है। आप किसी कार्य को या तो स्वयं करते हैं या निर्देश देते हैं। आप निर्देश या तो लिखित स्वरूप में देते हैं या मौखिक रूप में देते हैं। मौखिक रूप में दिए गए निर्देश को हम मंत्र भी कह सकते हैं। हर शब्द और अपशब्द एक मंत्र ही है। इसीलिए अपशब्दों एवं नकारात्मक शब्दों और वचनों के प्रयोग से हमें बचना चाहिए।*

----------


## navinc4u

*किसी भी मंत्र के जाप से पूर्व संबंधित देवता व गणपति के ध्यान के साथ गुरु का ध्यान, स्मरण और पूजन आवश्यक है। यदि कोई गुरु न हो तो जिस ग्रंथ से आपको मंत्र प्राप्त हुए हैं उस ग्रंथ के लेखक को अथवा शिव को मन में ही प्रणाम करें।
आगे जानिए, कब किस मंत्र का जाप करें...*

----------


## navinc4u

*कभी-कभार ऐसा होता है कि आपकी गलती न होने पर भी उस कर्म के लिए आपको ही जिम्मेदार ठहराया जाता है। बेवजह के लांछन से आपका मन परेशान हो उठता है। ऐसे में इस मंत्र का जाप आपको इस समस्या से मुक्ति दिला सकता है।
ॐ ह्रीं घृणी: सूर्याय आदित्य श्रीं ।।
ॐ ह्रौं जूँ सः क्लीं क्लीं क्लीं ।।*

----------


## navinc4u

*किसी ग्रह के फेर, भय और शंका से आप घिरे रहते हैं। ऐसे में जब कोई अपना घर से निकलता है तो अनिष्ट की आशंका मन में सताने लगती है। इस वक्त भगवान का स्मरण करते हुए आप इस मंत्र का जाप कर सकते हैं।
ॐ जूँ सः (पूरा नाम) पालय पालय सः जूँ ॐ ॐ ॐ*

----------


## navinc4u

*यदि आप किसी मुसीबत में पड़े हों और आपको न चाहते हुए भी मौत का भय सता रहा हो तो इस मंत्र का जाप करना शुरू कर दें।
ॐ ह्रौं जूँ सः।। ॐ त्र्यम्बकं यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवर्धनम् 
उर्वारुकमिव बन्धनान् मृत्योर्मुक्षीय मामृतात् ॥*

----------


## navinc4u

*यदि आप अपने करियर में खुद को आगे बढ़ते देखना चाहते हैं तो इस मंत्र का जाप फलदायक साबित हो सकता है।
ॐ भूर्भुव: स्वः। तत्सवितुर् वरेण्यं ।।
भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि। धियो योनः प्रचोदयात् क्लीं क्लीं क्लीं क्लीं ।।*

----------


## navinc4u

*जब किसी भी कारणों से मन खिन्न हो और आपका मन आपके कंट्रोल में न आ रहा हो तो यह मंत्र आपको शांति प्रदान करेगा।
ॐ द्यौः शान्तिरन्तरिक्षं शान्तिः पृथ्वी शान्तिरापः शान्तिरोषधयः शान्तिः ।
वनस्पतयः शान्तिर्विश्वेदे  ाः शान्तिर्ब्रह्म शान्तिः सर्वं शान्तिः शान्तिरेव शान्तिः सा मा शान्तिरेधि ॥ ॐ शान्तिः शान्तिः शान्तिः ॥*

----------


## navinc4u

*कोई बड़ी डील बनते-बनते बिगड़ने की कगार पर हो या फिर कोई नुकसान का भय हो तो इस मंत्र का जाप करें।
देहि सौभाग्यमारोग्यं देहि देवि परं सुखम् । रूपं देहि जयं देहि यशो देहि द्विषो जहि ॥*

----------


## navinc4u

*इम्तिहान अच्छा तो हुआ, लेकिन इसमें कामयाब होने के लिए अब भी कुछ करना चाहते हों तो यह पढ़ें।
ऐं ह्रीं ऐं॥
विद्यावन्तं यशस्वन्तं लक्ष्मीवन्तञ्च मां कुरु । रूपं देहि जयं देहि यशो देहि द्विषो जहि ऐं ऐं ऐं॥*

----------


## navinc4u

*ॐ यश्छन्दसामृषभो विश्वरूपः। छन्दोभ्योऽध्यमृत  त्सभ्बभूव। स मेन्द्रो मेधया स्पृणोतु। अमृतस्य देवधारणो भूयासम्। शरीरं मे विचर्षणम्। जिह्वा मे मधुमत्तमा। कर्णोभ्यां भूरि विश्रुवम्। ब्रह्मणः कोशोऽसि मेधयाऽपिहितः। श्रुतं मे गोपाय॥ ॐ शान्तिः शान्तिः शान्तिः॥६॥*

----------


## rkgk76

Dob 23.6.1968
Time 00.15am
New delhi

Mera job aur business dono me koi progressnahi ho rahi hai.5 saal se job nahi mil rahi business main bhi loss ho raha hai inspite of full hard work.kripa kuch upay bataye.

Rohit

----------


## ds9204898@gmail.cm

> पेस है मेरा अगला मंत्र ये मन्त्र दोस्तों कभी बेकार नही जायेगा .
> ये मंत्र उन लोगो के लिए है जिनके काम होते होते रह जाते है यात्रा सफल नही होती 
> ये मंत्र माँ दुर्गा का है घर से निकलते समय इस मंत्र का जाप करे आपके सारे काम बन जायेगे 
> ओम दुम्म दुरगाय नमह 
> विश्वास कीजिये मेरा बहुत ही आसान मंत्र है आज ही अपनाके देखे


baccho ko paper main pass hone ka mantera

----------


## satyendra_02

मेरे मित्र मुझ से नाराज हो जाते है उनको खुश करने काकोई मंत्र हो,, और ये मंत्र कैसे करना है वो बिधि भी बताइए

----------


## satyendra_02

*लोग मुझ से नाराज हो जाते है उनको खुश करने का मंत्र 
*

----------


## prem_sagar

> *लोग मुझ से नाराज हो जाते है उनको खुश करने का मंत्र 
> *


बस ,,प्यार बाँटते चलो

----------


## satyendra_02

यहाँ जितने लोग है उनसे मैं सविनय निवेदन है , की कृपया मुझे बताइए की कोईं सी मंत्र मेरे लिए सही है की मेरा दोस्त मुझ से खुश हो जाये, मैं बहुत ईमानदार रहता फिर भी पता नहीं ऐसा क्यों हो जाता है

----------


## satyendra_02

यहाँ जितने लोग है उनसे मैं सविनय निवेदन है , की कृपया मुझे बताइए की कोईं  सी मंत्र मेरे लिए सही है की मेरा दोस्त मुझ से खुश हो जाये, मैं बहुत  ईमानदार रहता फिर भी पता नहीं ऐसा क्यों हो जाता है

----------


## Naveen Chand K

http://jyotish-jyotish.blogspot.in/

----------


## sandeep2525

chandrshekhar ji sir  muje aap se vashikaran ke baare me puchna hai. aap muje ye btaaye ke jo muslim log vashikaran krte hai kya wo kaam krta hai.. kya wo successful hai... or uska kya effect hota hai

----------


## DEV TIWARI

bilkul sahi jawab



> तकनीकी तौर पर मैं भी मन्त्र तंत्र पर यकीन नहीं करता हू ,,, महोदय मेरा विनम्र अनुरोध है कि आप मंत्रो पर यकीन करें या न करें. लेकिन जो यकीन करते है उनके सूत्र पर आकर उनका मजाक ना बनायें. आप शायद भूल रहे हैं, कि हिंदू धर्म ओरर भारतीय संस्कृति में मंत्रो. का कितना महत्व है,

----------

